# Over 40's Current Cyclers - Part 6



## Maggiephatcat

Happy chatting one and all   


Maggie xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Bookmarked   thanks Maggie  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone
Hanjobee, sorry I don't have experience with either of those clinics. We were due to do pgs on my last icsi with my OE, but it was deemed not worth it due to the amount of eggs I had and I took my chances with the resulting embryos. I did get bfp bit sadly miscarried. 
Can't remember who asked though think it was Sumpy reference the amount of embryos people have put back. As others have said it's obviously personal decision based on circumstances, fertility history, health etc.
I have always had three put back, bearing in mind we had been ttc 20 years and had over 20 treatments, I have had two bfp...one miscarriage and my son, who was finally conceived using donor.
We are cycling again now and all being well intend to have three put back again.


----------



## mamochka

Maggie hi, 

Not sure if I can help but I made move from ARGC to serum. I think we spent just short of 12000£ on fresh cycle when my immune were quiet and then anothe 4-5000£ on the FET. Bootcamp but tailored and no other opinions accepted! On a fresh cycle they overstimulated me but then said it'd ok during follow up cons. On FET I got pg and them mmc they said what do you want you are 42.5 years, only 10% of yr eggs are good. I am not upset they did not say this on the intro cons because I enjoyed the learning process but I am sad about money and heartache.


----------



## PollyWolly

New page bookmarked - thanks Maggie!

Hanjobee - I think there is a thread on here specifically for ARGC ladies but I'm not too sure where?? I think ARGC is a bit more expensive than the other London clinics and they seem to offer a lot more tests, especially into the NK cells side of things.  

Sumpy - I had my first three cycles at a private clinic in London and each time had three embryos put back (2 fresh cycles one frozen).  On the second cycle, one of the embryos stuck but I miscarried at 7 weeks.

On my 4th cycle (in Southampton) I only had two day 3 embryos put back.  They do not let you have more than that at one time and questioned why I had previously gone for three.  I got the impression they thought the previous clinic had focussed on quantity rather than quality.  This time both embryos took although I lost one at 8/9 weeks but the other is still going strong (I'm nearly 25 weeks now).

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Polly


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone

Sorry being thick, but how do you bookmark a page?

Hanjobee - I had my first cycle with ARGC and have now gone to CRGH for two reasons. a) thought it would be cheaper (wrong) crgh are more expensive. b) Crgh are not so intensive. i.e not blood tests every day so easier for working. Argc are much more organised and regimented which was better for me. I definitely regret my decision of swapping clinics. In my opinion only Crgh are shoddy I have been given conflicting information on more than one occasion which I have found stressful. 

Pollywolly - wow 24 weeks over half way there, congratulations. Thanks for your advice on the number to trf, DH and I are steering towards two, but I guess it depends on the number and quality.

Karhog - Thanks for info on number of eggs for transfer. When are you going to cycle again? and where?

kitechick - Excellent news on the embies, lets hope they go to blastocysts. What day are you on now? I had 5 in the running on my first go and I ended having a 3dt with 2 good quality eggs. Then 1 went to blastocyst but I had already had the max trfd   . How old are you and your other half? if you don't mind me asking.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

M x


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Sumpy - go to the very top of the thread and you'll see a row of 'buttons'  the first one is the 'add bookmark' button.

Maggie xxx


----------



## kitechick

Sumpy I am 40 & DH 51.  Tomorrow is day 3.  X


----------



## hanjobee

Thank you so much for these replies ... it seems I am the thick one Sumpy it took me 3 days to find the new page!

Well Sumpy  what you said is exactly how I feel about CRGH . I feel they are too busy and the nurse led care just doesnt work there.
I

Congratulations polly wolly and karhog  thats great you have given me hope !


----------



## hanjobee

O by the way did anyone have a cyst after a failed/non transfer cycle?

Before the last cycle I had a 4cm cyst going into the down regulation... was t(old to carry on with downregulation as normal. It did resolve but was still 14x8mm on first day of stims (borderline) in retrospect I think this stuffed up the cycle and was the reason i only got less eggs.

We are hoping to do another cycle in October and I can feel another cyst.. I want to get onto it quickly this time so it doesnt affect the coming cycle. Can anyone share what the treatment is for a pesky cyst?


----------



## mamochka

Hanj - usually they should aspirated after being  see on d2 scan. In ARGC they would do it before hysteroscopy. Ps: for me down regulation gave 11 cysts and some of them tried to fill up as I stimmed, but doctor said not to worry. You have to carefully at your hormone levels. Do you ovulate regularly?


----------



## kitechick

An update on our decision ....we went for 2 

I had 5dt today & have 2 blastocysts on board. 4AB & a 4CC.  So now PUPO.  . Potential to freeze a grade 1 blast & 2 morula if they've got their act together & cook a bit more by tomorrow.  Anything is possible though as my 4CC was a 3CC this morning.


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo kitechick.... Congrats on being Pupo!!


----------



## hanjobee

Good luck Kitechick fingers crossed for you.

Mamochka I have problems with a high prolactin so without medication I have long  cycles 35-40 days but I do ovulate.
I have been on the prolactin controlling medication recently so it should be under control. 
Dont know why I keep getting these pesky cysts ... is it common. ??

Last time at CRGH they just said wait and see I dont want to do that this time.... maybe i will have moved to ARGC by then I have my first appt there on 25/9


----------



## PollyWolly

Good luck kitechick - everything crossed for you!


----------



## angelica_wales

Everything crossed for you kitechick! Hope the 2ww flies by for you xx

AFM - Baseline scan all OK. Here we go again!  375 gonal F then switching to menopur. Scan next Wednesday xx


----------



## Rachsi

Hi ladies

Just popping on the firum again as we are due to cycle again iand hopefully et n a couple of weeks fingers crossed. 

I hope everyone is ok and great news Polly wolly  

Xx


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

kitechick - excellent news, you have some good embroyos on board. I think you made the right decision with two. Try to relax and chill a bit now and enjoy being pupo.

Mamochka- how are things for you and what's the latest?

Pollywolly- how are you feeling and what's the latest?

Angelica_wales - good luck for lots of good quality follicles.

Hanjobee- hope you get those cysts under control soon. Sorry I can't offer any advice as I have never encountered them. 

Hi karhog and rachsi and anyone else I have missed. 

AFM I'm on day 9 of stims had my last scan yesterday and have 11 follicles on each side but only 6 that are of a decent size which is disappointing. The nurse said that she reckons they will keep me stimming for longer to allow the follicle to grow to a good size. I feel very bloated and my tummy is constantly uncomfortable. Hurts to walk to far. Is this normal? I'm still on max dose of stims (225 merinol and 225 Gonal f) worried that I'm producing more and more follicles but not maturing the ones I have. I am also injecting growth hormone every other day. I'm on my way to the clinic now for another scan.


----------



## mamochka

Hey Sumpy! Looks like a very heavy dose for already good crop. With 17-20 follicles I was always on 300 of pure FSH. And last time due to confusion with meds even finished up stimming with only 150. And it was a successful cycle. Good luck with your EC!!!

Harj- prolactin defo needs to be taken under control as far as I remember there are even natural cures to regulate that.

Polly - how are things with you? Baby kicking all the time? Which team are you?

Ladies in their cycle Altai, Sumpy, kite. Angelica. Wish you that this is the one for you!

Afm - I have done my Nt scan last week, results were good so now waiting for Harmony bloods results which are 99% accuracy for three trisomies. Started my week 14 today and already missing baby and want to see him/her on the screen!

Mamo


----------



## kitechick

Thanks for all the lovely well wishes ladies.  I went straight back to work (primary teacher) - it keeps me busy & not thinking about stuff too much!  This week is going to take forever.  Hope everyone else is good?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Kite chick - congrats on being PUPO   Now it's just the 2ww   keep busy!!

Sumpy - not good you're in spin and quite a few follies. Make sure you keep your protein up and drink coconut water to help you process excess fluids   hope EC goes well and fx for some great eggies in there  

Hello everyone else   Altai, Mamo, Polly, Rachsi, Angelica, hanjo, Karhog and anyone else reading  

AFM - still waiting for AF   trying to plan now if we still go this month and DP comes back before me (he has tobe back by 23rd) or if we leave it ANOTHER month.....as you can imagine I'm not keen to postpone, time bring of the essence but of course do wants to be there too - plus it's our holiday  

Grey xxx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone
Sumpy, how did today's scan go....don't be disappointed if there are six...that's still a great number!
Grey, good luck with your decision whatever you decide. We are combining our treatment with our holiday though not sure how relaxing it will actually be!
Kitechick_ hope this week isn't dragging too much for you
Rachsi, looks like our transfer may be similar timings.
Hi everyone else that I've missed


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi ladies,

Good luck with your EC Sumpy!  Sorry to hear you feel uncomfortable - hang in there, it will soon pass 

Mamochka - can't believe you're 14 weeks already!  It's amazing!  Let us know when your Harmony results are in.  Did you have to pay for that test?

Grey - I feel for you   it's a hard decision to make.  How long have you been waiting for AF now??

Fingers crossed for you both Rachsi and Angelica Wales  

AFM, I am 25 + 3.  Baby is kicking a lot now!  We're team cream   Started decorating the nursery this week in white and a pale lemon colour.  

I had my 25 week check with the midwife today and I got measured today for the first time - bump is bang on at 25 cm.  I am suffering with pelvic pain (SPD) and it really does hurt!  Finding it hard to walk about for any distance but it's a small price to be pay as far as I'm concerned.

Hope everyone is okay.  I'm watching DIY SOS and no doubt will have a good blub later!!

Love to all
Polly X


----------



## Tracyev

Hi. Can I join you guys? Hoping to thaw eggs, vitrified when DH was found azoospermic (NOA) in June cycle, for fertilisation and transfer next week sometime, if DH has swimmers (last analysis mid-July still 0 but here’s hoping after 3 months treatment of antibiotics, herbs, vits acupuncture). If not or cycle BFN, will start mini stim cyle with EC coordinated TESE with next AF (in a little over 2 weeks). At 43 and with MFI not too optimistic about our chances of success but DH won’t hear of donor.


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Tracey  

Good luck and fingers crossed for next week  xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Good luck with your treatment Tracy  

Grey xx


----------



## sumpy

Hi Everyone

Sorry for no personals but I'm a bit panicky and could do with some support.

Things have not gone according to plan and are getting worse. On day 6 I was told I had 20 follicles and I said at the time my tummy felt very bloated and sore, but was excited by this news. The next scan day 8 I was told I had 21 follicles, again I said that my tummy is very uncomfortable and I feel sick and nearly passed out on the train. They said this was normal and they done the intralipids. I went for scan on Saturday expecting to be told I'm ready for egg collection Monday. I was told that the follicles are still not big enough so will need to inject for another day that was day 12. Up until now then I had been on max stims 225 merional and 225 Gonal F. Yesterday I was told to take 335 merional and 75 Gonal F. So still high dosage. I have been feeling generally tired and unwell. When I went for my scan today and my consultant requested to do it, he found a cyst on my lining but didn't seem that bothered about it as he said he wont put the embroyo's there! I'm concerned as they normally abandon a cycle if you have a cyst at down reg stage? I had lots of follicles which looked big on the scan but when he showed us the measurements there were only 3 at 18 + but about 18 follicles in total. I asked whether we will trigger tonight and he said it depends on the blood levels. He has just called and said one of my hormone levels is very high jumped from 8,000 ml to 20,000 ml overnight but he is going to trigger me tonight regardless, but wants me to know I'm at very high risk of OHSS and I need to keep an eye on things and pick up some tablets tomorrow to try and mitigate the effects, these come with lots of side effects. He then said that I will need to freeze the embroyos to allow my body chance to recover. I was struggling to take it all in and thought I was dramatising things, so my DH called him and he said that he gets the impression that I'm being pre warned that I will get it. I'm really upset/worried and not happy that the clinic have not seen this coming. What if my eggs don't make it to five days to freeze they didn't last time.  I will be inconsolable if I have come all this way and don't make it to ET. The cost so far is one thing but the emotional toll it has taken is worse. Has anyone else suffered with OHSS or come across this? Please help.....


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, so sorry to hear you are stressed and that your treatment so far has not gone to plan.
I don't have personal experience of this but I have read on this forum people who have also suffered and it seems normal that they would freeze the eggs or embryos in order for your body to recuperate. 
I know this is not ideal, particularly after getting this far but you need to be well and your womb needs to be a lovely welcoming place for those embies to snuggle down. Don't despair, hopefully it will only delay a cycle or two and your body will be fighting fit.
I think the tablets are some sort of antibiotic, make sure you have plenty if rest and plenty of fluid.
As for the warning signs about this coming, I'm not too sure. Obviously they can tell a lot with the scans, and I think ultimately its the blood test that indicates the problem. 
This journey is so hard at the best of times. Stay positive though, you will get there! Fingers crossed they get some lovely eggs on collection.


----------



## teapot73

*Sumpy*, I had mild OHSS in my first IVF protocol (6 years ago) and they did not proceed to ET, I had 20 follicles but 9 embryos out of it and they froze them on 2nd day (not tried to get to blasts), we had 2 FETs after that, unfortunately for us it was BFN but it does not mean that it won't work for you, there are a lot of stories with BFPs after FET. 
With OHSS they usually can see free fluid in the pelvis on the scan, have they mentioned anything like this?
Sending you


----------



## mamochka

Sumpy, you poor thing! Hun, i had a feeling the dose was very high for you and obviously your estradiol propelled  to a very high number. They will probably give you cabergoline for OHSS. I think it is wise to freeze now as if you get pregnant having OHSS the symptoms only get worse and you can be very poorly so better rest up and do a few FETs. Now the question id have they fried your eggs or now. The fact they increased  merional (fsh+lh) as they want more LH which helps the eggs mature. There is a school of thought (Dr. Sher in US) that advocate NO LH at all for ladies after 40s. My last two cycles i specifically asked Penny for no LH and only stimmed on FSH. I know it is a lot of info to take in but i went through the same process as you and when ARGC told me at the follow up that i responded well to drugs (ignoring the fact i had OHSS) and most likely i will have the same protocol - i knew it is the time to change the clinic. And i started researching and Penny was happy to accommodate my findings into next protocols.

I went to EC with estradiol of 12700 and they got 23 follicles and nightmare started only after EC. Let me know if you have other questions!

M


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh sumpy I'm so sorry to read this   I can only echo what Mamo says as I had OHSS too. I think you need cabergoline if you haven't already got it. They will recommend you drink lots of isotonic drinks but they are full of sugar so I would recommend you go for coconut water which is naturally isotonic. This helps you flush out built up fluid but without the added bloat you can get from too much water. Eat lots of protein too as that helps to disperse.

I really am so sorry - OHSS is a horrible thing to experience - you have my full sympathy. I don't think going ahead with ET is a good idea as like Mamo says it will only cause your estradiol levels to rise more.  

Don't lift anything heavy (possible stomach torsion) and do take it easy - let DH look after you.

Grey xxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies we'll back again after first icsi failed with 2 blasts on board bfn  
Doctors have reccomended the stitch ? Which I know a little about it is being introduced to Birmingham women's hospital in October and this time a 3 day transfer as the blasts were not top grade 
So first step done today consent appointment booked 17 October


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi In Sha Allah - welcome back!  Not heard of "the stitch" before?  What is that?  Good luck with your cycle!

Welcome to Tracyev too!

Sumpy - so sorry to hear you're suffering, you must be feeling awful.  As heartbreaking and disappointing as it is to hear, it sounds that (from the experience of the others) going to ET would not be a good idea - you don't want to make yourself ill and jeopardise all the hard work up until now.  See what the professionals say - fingers crossed for you hon  

Hello to everyone else - hope you have some sun


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi Pollywolly were you in the march April cycle buddies ? I recognise the name sorry didn't mean stitch I meant scratch lol


----------



## PollyWolly

Stitch lol!  Ahhh heard of the scratch!  I had that this time round  

Yes, I was on March April cycle buddies but couldn't keep up so sticking with my favourite over 40s!


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Sorry for no personals.

I had my EC and they got 13 eggs, 9 of which fertilised and on day two eight have divided. 4 divided by 2 and 4 divided by 3. 

The clinic have advised assisted hatching and want to do this tomorrow. Does anyone know anything about this? Advantages/disadvantages?

I have never heard if this before.

Thanks everyone and good luck to you all xx


----------



## Karhog

That's great Sumpy! I had assisted hastching on my last go.....all I can say is I now have a beautiful son! 
I know its designed to help the embryo hatch from thickened ' shells' ...sorry that's not the right terminology. Eggs that may be a bit thicker due to age or having been frozen. Anyhow....good luck


----------



## Altai

Sumpy - that's a great number of eggs. Sorry don't know about assisted hatching. Does your clinic thinks your eggs have thick outer shell? 
Anyway, why not to try as there r success  stories. 

In sha Allah - scratch supposed to help with  implantation. I had it done in my previous cycles and this one, so far am yet to see if it does the job. 

Polly - hope all goes well. 

Grey - good luck with your cycle, which is i understand will be next month. Hope it'l go as planned if thats is possible with ivf. 

Mamo- was good to see you. 

Afm- 2 ww wait has now began. I've surprised the clinic and myself - all 4 eggs went to become the embryos and all 4 embryos went to D5. Well, one was d4 as was in ivm and fertilised day later.  Very pleased with the result,  though it's not a guarantee of success. 

Best of luck to all 

A. Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Altai - fantastic news re your d5 transfer my lovely - so pleased for you   Now begins the 2ww. Hope you've got lots planned to keep you busy and away from the POAS temptation  

Sumpy - great number of eggs and fertilisation. Don't really know about assisted hatching but if they think it's a good idea - give it a try   Fingers crossed for ET day fir you  

In sha Allah - welcome back and good luck with current cycle  

Polly - hope all is well  

Mamo - hope not so queasy as earlier on  

AFM - yes wretched AF has finally arrived - after a 37 day cycle - pretty fed up as due to all the stress of waiting I cancelled going yesterday   it's too late now so we will go next month and keep everything crossed that my body doesn't go mad again and give me an extra long cycle   I did wonder if maybe this months was due to a chemical as it was such a long luteal phase. Who knows - nothing showed up from POAS anyway.....

Grey xxx


----------



## mamochka

Hello girls, 

Altai - amazing news as discussed yesterday, hope interview will keep you busy. Keep an eye on immune reaction during implantation window; 

Sumpy - glad you avoided the OHSS and freezing. Hatching blasts are considered the most active blasts (and as Penny says usually boys ;-))

Grey - when I was with ARGC they did a monitoring cycle when you do d2 bloods, mid-cycle scan and progesterone blood test. Maybe this could give you more control of yr cycle.

Polly / hi how are you?

And hi to everyone else!!

Afm - started my 15th week and waiting for Harmony results


----------



## Mrs.F

Mamochka, good to hear you are doing good. will keep fingers crossed for good Harmony results. Do you know if it's a boy or a girl yet?

Grey, i know what you mean with irregular AF. I had that too. It turned out my Progesteron levels were really low for the luteal phase, so i had some utrogestan pessaries for 5 days and got the AF a week after i stopped taking them. Now I am day 7 of the stims. Hope it is my cycle  

Altai, great result hun! Will keep fingers crossed for a positive outcome!

Sumpy, hatching blasts as Mamochka says are the most active! It is done to help the embryo shed the zona pellucida (some blastocysts fail to hatch out of the zona, despite evidence that the blastocoelic cavity had expanded and the zona pellucida had thinned) and implant into the uterine lining. (hope it makes sense to you). It is an excellent option, although it doesn't guarantee implantation or development into a viable fetus. Good luck!

In sha Allah, good luck with your cycle!

afm - day 7 of the stimms.   for good quality eggs and a positive outcome. I meanwhile managed to submit our documents for adoption. 

Have a wonderful day everyone and keep smiling!
xx Mrs. F


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mrs F - lots on your plate   Good luck with the cycle my dear and also with progress for adoption! Would you go ahead with adoption if cycle is successful?

Mamo - wow 15 weeks already! I lost count, that's amazing   You are my inspiration  . Still no real info from penny regarding what to do.  Seeing acupuncturist on Tuesday and will make a plan with her. Frustrating.  Mrs F's idea could also work like cycle progynova.....

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Grey - just started week 15th, so 14w2d. I also had one hatching blast out of four put back but 2 sonographers mentioned "girl" so I am just patiently waiting for Harmony results to know for sure. Judging by number of skin rashes and pimples I have should be a girl as mummy is looking quite rough


----------



## Mrs.F

Grey, you can follow the development with bloodworks if possible. I've been doing acupuncture since Nov last year, but it didn't help with the AF after the down regulation. It can be pretty frustrating when you are counting on its punctual arrival and then it plays tricks. Mine turned up on day 47... after I took progesteron pessaries...
I will celebrate my 41st BDay in the peak of the full blown stims - looks like 2 days before EC... alone...
And yes, I will adopt no matter what the outcome of this IVF cycle. I have always wanted more than 1 kid. 

Mamochka, such exciting news!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

I just want to start by saying thank you all again for your support and advice. 

In sha Allah - I have heard of a scratch I had that this time, they believe it aids implantation.

Pollywolly - hope your pelvic pain is better. When is your due date?

Traceyev - Have you started stims yet? hows it going?

Karhog - thanks for your support. How are things for you?

Teapot73 - thanks for your info. What are your plans with ivf now?

mamochka - Good luck for your harmony results, I'm sure all will be ok.

Grey - Yay AF arrived, you can now make some plans, sorry I cant comment on chemical as not experienced it.

Altai - Excellent news on your ET. Did you do anything on the lead up to it to prepare? what are you going to do on your 2ww bed rest?

Mrs F - Good luck with stims and adoption process, I understand this is very long.

AFM- I'm on day 3 post EC, on a number of different drugs. 20mg of Prednisolone, baby asprin, 100mg Norporlac (for OHSS prevention), 1 progynova not 3 as originally prescribed due to OHSS, clexane 20 ml and progestron injection in the bum twice a week. oh and nearly forgot crinone gel twice daily. I'm suffering with wind quite badly anyone experience this? My tummy is also a little painful any one else experience this?
When I had my last scan before EC I was told I had a cyst on my lining at one end. Dr A did not seem overly worried about this but I am, has anyone else had a cyst so late into the process? I was also told by Dr A it was likely due to my bloods I would need to freeze embroyos due to high risk of OHSS. However it looks like I will go for fresh ET on either Sunday/Monday 5 or 6 days post EC. If my bloods indicate it is ok? I had 13 eggs, 9 of which fertilised. I now have 7 eggs still dividing. 5 of which are top grade. I'm trying not to get too excited. I never made it past day 3 last time.  

If anyone has any tips on diet or anything I should be doing between now and ET and of course after I would love to hear...

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, woohoo, hope all goes to plan and you get your embies transferred rather than frozen.
My donor is having egg collection tomorrow. Fingers crossed for lots of eggs!

Hope everyone else is  ok and enjoying the start to the weekend.


----------



## sumpy

Hi Karhog,

Good luck for you and your donor for the egg collection tomorrow. Have they given you any indication on the number of eggs. 

If you don't mind me asking? Which clinic are you using? Is the donor  a friend? 

Night all x


----------



## kitechick

I'm out ladies. Tested 14 & 16 days post EC, with 2 blasts on board, and both tests were BFN.  Gutted doesn't begin to cover it.  

Thanks for all the support.

Good luck to all of you on here & I really hope that you all get your miracle that we all long for so much.  Take care xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Kitechick, so sorry to hear that hun   Maybe you can think of an alternative? 

Karhog, fingers crossed for lots of good quality eggs and excellent, viable "sticky" embyos!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!

xx
Mrs.F


----------



## angelica_wales

Kitechick - so sorry...  Take some time to heal xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Kitechick - really sorry yo head that hun   Make sure you take good care of yourself

Grey xxx


----------



## Karhog

Kitechick, so sorry.  Such a hard journey. Take a bit of time out and then review your options.


----------



## teapot73

*Kitechick*, very sorry, sending you big  
*Sumpy*, good luck for ET!  Bloating is very common both with OHSS and with progesterone meds. As far as I know it is important to have plenty of fluids and protein.
*Karhog*, good luck for EC!
*Mamochka*, fingers crossed for Harmony results x
*MrsF*, best of luck for smooth EC and adoption process 
*Altai*,  for BFP x
*Grayhound*, hoping you can have a successful cycle next month!
*Angelica_wales*, fingers crossed for your current cycle, are you close to EC? x

AFM I am on day 11 of stimms (my 7th fresh protocol, last one with OE), with 400 u. Menopur I only have 2 follicles on each ovary (latest scan yesterday), next scan on Monday, hoping that we can get to EC and ET. On the first scan I had quite a large ovarian cyst (2.5 cm - have never had any cysts before) which they surprisingly cannot see now.


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, I am using Gest clinic in Prague, organised via Praga Medica. The donor is anonymous but the same one I used last time and was successful, so I requested if I could have her again and she luckily agreed. I am also using the same sperm donor as last time so if it is successful my son will have a full sibling.

Well my donor has done me proud and produced 17 eggs! No idea how many if those are mature etc but a great start so far. Will know more on Monday now.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## angelica_wales

Teapot - I'm on day 11 of stimms too. I had a scan yesterday and have 2 follies on my left and 4 on my right, between 10 and 16mm. I'm back on Monday for another scan and possibly egg collection on Wednesday.  Sounds like we're pretty close together!

Karhog - 17 eggs sounds very positive! Fingers crossed for good news xx

Mrs F - can't believe you're doing everything at the same time!  Good luck xx

Sumpy - hope you're feeling a bit better... clexane really stings doesn't it! I had gestone in my bum every day last cycle and they're not pleasant either! 

Altai - hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you xx

Mamochka - time is flying by - I bet you don't think so 

Grey - pesky AF!! Very annoying.  Hope everything settles down for you xx

Kitechick - hope you're hanging in there xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

Angelica xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Kitechick - so sorry to hear your news   sending you a  - hope you're ok...

Karhog - 17 eggs is fab! I only got 8!!

Mamochka - time is indeed flying by quickly. Do you get a scan 20 weeks?

Altai - praying for you too!  

Sumpy -what's the latest?

Hi to Grey, Mrs F, Teapot and Angelica Wales - hope you're all doing good.

Hello to everyone else - sorry for those I've missed!

Still got this damn pelvic pain - feels like I've been kicked in the pubic bone! It really hurts turning over in bed and getting out of the car/chair. I'm 27 weeks on Monday - can't believe I've got this far!  I've got another scan at 32 weeks as I have a low lying placenta - they need to check it's moved up.

Polly X


----------



## Altai

Kite chick- so sorry to read your news, it's a hard journey. Take your time to recover and think about options.  I am dreading OTD. 

Sumpy - that's a lot of medication u r on. Hope all will proceed to plan and you'll have  fresh trf on D5. I didn't do anything special for this cycle apart from reducing number of vit & supplements taken. Trying to be active during 2ww, I think it's helps to improve blood flow. For that reason do clexane before I go to bed. 

Karhog - great news on your de collection, wishing good fertilisation. 

Teapot - praying for successful last cycle. Hope more follicles will pop out next scan. 

Mamo- yes, watching out for immune flares, nothing so far, I think neupogen suppresses everything incl af cramps. 

Angelica, MrsF - best of luck with this cycle. 

Grey - hope af behaves next month. 

Polly - sorry to hear about pains. already 27 weeks time is flying.


----------



## teapot73

*Angelica*, keeping fingers crossed for your scan on Monday and EC on Wed!  My EC might be Wed or Friday depending on follies' size, I am panicking a bit about the number and maturity of eggs.
*PollyWolly*, sorry to hear about your pelvic pain, I think its called symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD), I know that often midwives can quickly refer to physio for this, have you spoken to your midwife? Hope your pain subsides! x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hiya Teapot

Yes I saw the midwife at my 25 week check - she confirmed it was SPD and gave me the number of a physio if I needed it. She said some people end up on crutches!! Thankfully I'm not that bad!!  

P x


----------



## Mrs.F

Angelica, Teapot, it seems we are at the same stage of the stims, although it's day 9 of my stims. The probable EC is on Wednesday. The estradiol levels have dropped and I got a bigger dose of hormones today. I have to go for a scan and bloodcheck tomorrow again. I hope everything will be allright. Don't want to think about it or else I might start panicking...
Altai, i know what dreading the OTD means... I keep my fingers crossed for you.
Polly, so sorry to hear about the pelvic pain... sounds horrible... Hope it gets better really soon

Have a nice and relaxing evening everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## teapot73

*Mrs.F*, good luck for tomorrow's scan and blood results! 

Its been very helpful to have cycle buddies here on FF, I've never posted before in my previous cycles, but this time it has been so stressful so definitely needed and got much support here from everybody xx


----------



## Tracyev

Hello Ladies –

Thanks for the welcome the other week. Apologies for not posting much. Life has kind of gotten away from me. Briefly, although DH produced « sufficient » sperm this time, none of the oocytes defrosted properly and so were not fertilisable.  We are currently considering next steps and maybe looking at one last OE in Greece.

I wish all those currently cycling/on stims the best of luck (Mrs F, Sumpy – take care of that OHSS, Angelica, Teapot – sorry if I missed anyone)

Karhog – well done for your donor. Any news?

Altai – lots of baby dust and wishing a BFP for you.


----------



## Karhog

Teapot, Angelica and Mrs F, good luck for your scans and e/c in the next couple of days.
Tracey......so sorry to heat your eggs didn't defrost. Pleased you are looking to the future, best of luck.
Polly, that SPD sounds painful, hope physio helps.
Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is doing well.
Afm, well out of the 17 eggs, 16 have fertilized and all doing ok at no. Will get another call tomorrow with an update and indication when transfer will be.


----------



## mamochka

Hello Ladies, 

Karhog - you donor seems like a very fertile woman, well done on choosing her!

Tracy - good with you Greek attempt, some of us are with Serum;

Teapot, Angelica, Sumpy - FX for you cycles and follicles

Altai - FX FX for OTD! I am doing the white magic for you!

AFM - girls, we are team BLUE!!! Results from Harmony came in today with low risk on three trisomies and gender. Was hoping for a boy but was told by 2 sonographers that probably a girl! So really was taken by surprise by FMC lady. Eeek!

Mx


----------



## Karhog

Mamochka... Woohoo to team blue!! Congratulations,!


----------



## angelica_wales

Mamochka - go team blue!

Karhog - your numbers sound great!!

Teapot/ mrs F - how did you get on today? I've now got 9 follies between 14 and 19. I've been booked in for EC on Thursday. Hoping for a boost of the smaller follies by then!

Traceyv - so sorry you've had a rough time... glad you've got a plan of attack though - hope you get success in greece xx

Altai - how long to go? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Tracyev

Karhog  - Wow great numbers   You def. should get some nice quality embies from that lot.

Mamochka  - Go blue team!I see you had your sucess with Serum. My understanding is that they deal mainly with infections and immune issues which is not really our problem. However, I will say that someone put me in contact with Penny about DH's sperm issues and whe was very kind.

Angelica - grow follies grow  . Hoping for a good "harvest" for you


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

So much gone has gone on since my last post.

Angelica_wales, Mrs F & Teapot- Nice your all at similar stages. How were your scans today? any news on egg collections? keeping my fingers crossed for good quality eggs all round.

Karhog - Wow your donor did you proud, 17 eggs and 16 fertilised very positive. I think its lovely that you will have a sibling for your child. Keep us updated.

Kitechick - Like I said before I'm really sorry, no words I can say will help as I well know. So take your time and be kind to yourself. my thoughts are with you. Did you have any frostie's? 

Tracyev - Sorry for your news, hope your cycle in Greece goes better. Are you going to Serum? where have you been for your last treatment?

mamochka - Congratulations on finding out you are going to have a son. Was it you that said AH increases the chances of sons? feel really excited for you.

Altai - How much longer do you have on your 2 ww? Hope it goes fast

Hello to Grey and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - I had my ET yesterday, it was day 5 for me, so I now have two blastocysts on board. Start the roller-coaster again! DH and I had to push to get the two blast put in as Dr was not keen due to risk of OHSS but they weren't top quality embryo's. She thoroughly checked me by scan for tell tale signs of OHSS and couldn't see any so agreed. We went out last night for a nice steak meal, as have read that bed rest is not always best, and this is a nice treat for us. I have to admit I have not really done much today. My parents came up and have looked after me.(not that I really needed it but its always nice to be looked after). The clinic called today and told me 4 have gone to blastocysts today that they have frozen. So today I felt really positive. Until I have just seen a voicemail on my mobile from the clinic stating the Dr reviewed my blood from yesterday and wants me in tomorrow at 10 o'clock for another full blood test. Slightly worrying, but also very inconvenient as unable to drive at present due to tablets and will need to get trains, tubes and taxis. So much for relaxing after the egg transfer!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations sumpy!!!


----------



## Karhog

Congrs on being pupo Sumpy!    Hope your journey isn't too stressful tomorrow.


----------



## teapot73

*Tracyev*, so sorry to hear about oocytes not thawing, did the lab say why it could have happened? Sending you big  

*Karhog*, very impressive results with fertilization, hopefully there will be a good number of blasts at day 5 

*Mamochka*, congratulations on low risk Harmony results and team blue   x

*Angelica*, you have such a brilliant number of follies, good luck for EC!! x

*Sumpy*, congratulations on being PUPO! x

*MrsF*, how was your scan today?

AFM my scan today showed the leading follicle at size 17 and 3 smaller ones, I had hormones' levels tested and the clinic phoned later, advising another scan on Wednesday and possibly EC on Friday. As we already booked flights and hotel in Prague from tomorrow for a week, we'll have next scan there (I am with Gennet).


----------



## Mrs.F

*Tracy*, so sorry to hear it didn't go as you wished. Why don't you try acupuncture for your DH? We have sperm issues too and we saw dramatic improvement after DH did some acupuncture. Taking some antioxidants (Coensyme Q10 or Ubiquinol) can help too 

*Altai*, how are you doing?
*Mamochka*, congratulations!

*Karhog*, 16 fertilised sounds like you've got a sibling for your son 

*Angelica*, hope the follies grow more by Thursday and you have a good harvest!

*Sumpy*, congrats on being PUPO! Hope your journey to the clinic is not too rough...

*Teapot*, nice follies! Will keep my figners crossed for a good harvest on Friday!

*Grey*, do you have a plan yet?

afm - I am having EC tomorrow. They saw about 12 follies in the left ovary and am taking now some mediations to avoid swelling of the ovary. The right one produced about 3 follies and I am hoping all of them are full and the egg quality is better than the last time. DH arrived last night and we are having a lazy day today. He is flying home after the EC tomorrow. I don't know how it is with you, but I find it a bit difficult to go through all of this without him. I miss him so much...

Hi and good luck to everyone else I unintentionally missed!

Have a lovely day everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## teapot73

*Mrs.F*, best of luck for EC tomorrow! 
I have been to a couple of ET on my own because DH could not take time off work and felt very lonely too! This time thankfully he has got just enough annual leave to stay with me, the only thing is because my follies are so slow growing and there are only a few of them, we're heading towards day 3 transfer (if there is anything to transfer ) and I was so hoping for day 5...


----------



## Tracyev

Good luck for EC Teapot and Mrs F ! 

Teapot – The only news I had from the clinic was that the eggs remained « compact and did not rehydrate ». As you probably know, in vitrification, they basically suck out all the water from the eggs (which I think is about 80% of the content). They weren’t able to give more information and I did not pursue it b/c I knew it would only lead to « passing the buck ». As the eggs were vitrified in Prague, Geneva would blame Prague for not doing the job right and vice versa. Also the fact that the poor little buggers were transferred 2x (Prague – Geneva and then between clinics in Geneva) could also be used as a possible out. Don’t know where the fault was but believe there was one somewhere b/c if done right the thaw success rate is supposed to be about 80%. I’m heartsick (especially considering my ever advancing age) but no use crying over “spilt milk” I guess. 

Also try not to worry about a 3 day transfer. Pregnancy rates are about the same for both 3 and 5 days. Both my pregnancies were from 3 day transfers. Five day transfers are typically only useful if you have a bunch of embies and want to try to choose the strongest for transfer (or have known genetic issues for which you need testing). 

Mrs. F- Thanks for the advice about acupuncture. Believe me, were trying it all. DH has been seeing an acupuncturist since June. I’ve also got him on Vit C, Vit E, CoQ10, a multi high in Selenium and Folic Acid. He is on Macca and Chinese herbs too. Poor guy. Can’t say any of it has worked wonders for us yet but at least he had a few good swimmers last week versus 0 in June and July. Hope he continues to improve. No one seems able to exactly pinpoint the problem.  One urologist chalked it up to non-contagious infection of the epididymis (10 days of antibiotics and some other drug for prostrate). Another said, his testicles are smaller than they should be for his age and saw some signs of varicocele and said that his” boys”  were too warm according to his infrared detector. 

Mamochka – Was your successful cycle own eggs? If so, do you mind sharing your hormone levels (FSH, AMH etc) at the time of cycling? Do you think it was the treatment at Serum that did it for you? If so what did they do that was special?  

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Teapot - just wanted to say I had a 3 day transfer this time around and it worked out for me.  I remember at the time though being in a right old quandry about the decision as to whether to go to day 5 or not - I appreciate it is very difficult.

Mrs F - all the best for EC tomorrow!!  

Mamochka - Team Blue hooray!!! Fabulous news!  

Sumpy - look after yourself - let us know how you go!

Hi to everyone else.  Just a quick one from me today as I'm at work.

All okay this end - 28 week midwife check next Wednesday so nothing to report as yet.

Px


----------



## Mrs.F

Thanks Polly, thanks Tracy. We were told similar things about DH and his swimmers (or lack thereof)... He did about 3 or more months of acupuncure and was on about 2 handfuls of antioxidants/macca,jinsengroyal jelly, etc daily for about 6 months. I'm hoping for the best tomorrow. As far as the unsuccessful rehydration - I personally have very bad experience with the clinics in Switzerland and in particular in Basel. This is why I changed the clinic and the country. We had 6 frozen embies (day 1) and none made it when they took them out, but we had to pay for the whole FET anyway. My DH was furious, but there was nothing we could do and we paid for a complete FET although we did nothing... We have 6 more frosties but we haven't decided what we are going to do with them. One thing is sure though - if we decide to give them a try, we will tranfer them to another clinic outside Switzerland.

*Teapot*, day 3 is also good. Some say it might be better than day 5. Maybe it is better when the follies grow slowlier on smaller doses of hormones. I have noticed, that my follies take always the same time from start to EC. This time, the doses were smaller, but I've got more follies than ever... It only takes one though..., right?

Hi to everyone else and enjoy your evening.

xx Mrs.F


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Mrs F -Best of luck for EC tomorrow. Here's to some good quality  eggs. What medication have they given you for the swollen ovary?

Angelica and Teapot - What's the latest for EC? I'm finding it hard to keep up. Good luck if its today  

Pollywolly - nearly 28 weeks wow how exciting. I just hope I get the chance to be having that experience too.  

Hello to everyone else

AFM I'm not feeling good today. Had a bad night the side effects of noroplac are really kicking in. Dizziness and sickness all night. Went to the clinic today and the reason I needed to repeat bloods was due to high white blood cells it was 20,000 not sure if this has anything to do with my immune issue? natural killer cells? anyone know? However they have just called and said they have gone down to 16,000. They also said to reduce the noroplac to 75mg to reduce my side effects. So better news near the end.


----------



## Altai

Good luck MrsF & Teapot for EC - wishing you lots of good quality eggs. 

Teapot- I had 4 eggs and opted  for D5 trf to avoid unnecessary 2ww stress if embies didn't make to D5. Unfortunately, D5 is no guarantee either. Perhaps talk to embryologist & see what they advise?    

Sumpy - sorry to hear you r not feeling well. Hope you'll get better soon and whishing strees free 2ww. 
Is 20000 high?  I am now taking nepogen and my WBC came as 23.300 after a week on neupogen and the clinic said its fine. Perhaps I need to get to GP to have it checked. 

Tracy - sorry to read about your oocytes not thawed well. 

Polly , Mamo - you are currently two of the lucky ones. Hope there will more on this thread soon.


afm- still waiting.  perhaps will do blood test this Friday, slightly ahead of OTD. But the sooner the better.


----------



## Karhog

Good luck for ec tomorrow Mrs f!   
Any news Teapot?
Altai, this last week is the worst, hang in there!
Sumpy, hope the dizziness and nausea has eased.
Hi everyone else!


----------



## mamochka

Hey Tracey - yes my own eggs collected two days after my 43 birthday. My FSH in last year was around 5.0-5.6, AMH at around 3ng (or around 21 pmol), AFC around 14-18. i was told that my reproductive system looks more like a 33 yo woman which is probably genes. PM me if you need more info on details of cycle

Altai - lets meet Friday, i can hold your hand when they call with results  

Sumpy - congrats on being PUPO!

Karhog - any news on your embies?

Mrs F - good luck with egg collection!

Angelica, Teapot, Polly -  

I wish you all the luck ladies - we need some good luck on this thread!

Mamox


----------



## Tracyev

Thanks Mamo. Boy am I jealous of your genes. I will PM you as would indeed like the details of your cycle. 

Mrs F. - Another Swissie!?Are you still in the Basel area? It sometimes overwhelms me how expensive fertility treatment is here and how far behind the country is in ART. We had a similiar frozen embie experience when we were trying 10+ years ago.Best of luck for EC.

Sumpy - Hope you are feeling better. Congrats on being pupo


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sumpy - congrats on being PUPO - hope you find things to do in your 2ww  

Mrs f and teapot - wishing you both loads of luck for EC  

Karhog - hope your embies are developing well - great fertilisation is half way there  

Altai - not long now hun - keeping everything crossed for you    

Angelica - good luck with stims  and EC 

Tracey - sorry about your frosties. Doesn't sound like you had a great experience  

Mamo - hope your phone arrives soon!!!   hope all is well in your blue bubble  

Not much from me ladies - just reading and cheering from the sidelines at the moment  

Grey xx


----------



## teapot73

Tracyev, Polly, Mrs.F, Altai - thank you so much for your thoughts about day 3 transfer xx
Altai, not long now till OTD, do you have any symptoms? Rooting for a strong BFP for you  
Sumpy, sorry you are not feeling well - dizziness and nausea could also be viral infection in the internal ear (labyrinthitis), usually it settles within a few days, hope you feel better!
Karhog, how are your embies developing?
Angelica, good luck for EC tomorrow! x
Mamochka - amazing FSH/AMH levels! Will the next scan be at 20 wks?
Grayhoundgal, hope its not long till your next cycle x

AFM arrived to Prague last night, scan this afternoon, hoping for EC on Friday.


----------



## Mrs.F

I'm popping for just a quick note - got 11 viable eggs today. Now waiting for feedback from the embyologists... DH is flying home in an hour and I feel wasted...
They decided to do a PBMC too - kind of "emryo glue" as they called it. Need to do some research meanwhile.
Teapot, Angelica good luck with your EC on Friday.

Best of luck to everyone else too!

p.s. Tracy, yes I think the clinics in Switzerland are a far cry from what is done around the world, but bear in mind the restricting laws too...

xx Mrs. F


----------



## angelica_wales

That's amazing Mrs F! Rest well and fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Great news mrs f   rest up now! I'll be interested to hear about embryo glue  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Great news Mrs F! Have a nice rest and good luck for tomorrow  
Treapot, how did your scan go, still on target for Fri?
Grey, hope you are able to cycle soon

Hi everyone else.

Afm, 16 embies still in the running! Transfer is tomorrow at 12.30 where we will have three transferred. Hoping at least some of the others are good to freeze.


----------



## sumpy

Mrs F - WOO-HOO  11 eggs well done that's fantastic number. I have never heard of embryo glue do fill us in on your research. Make sure you rest up now. I was sad to read that your DH is having to fly home so soon. Do you have anyone looking after you?

Karhog - Excellent number still going, what day will tomorrow be for the trf. Wow you are using 3, you could have a couple of siblings for your son...

Hello to everyone else and good luck to Teapot and Angelica with your EC. Are they still on for Friday?


----------



## teapot73

Mrs.F, what a brilliant crop you've got! Best of luck with fertilisation! x
Karhog, wow about the number of embryos! Touch wood for implantation and good number of frosties  

AFM not sure if its good news or not - scan today showed more follicles but 2 of them are over 20mm so there is a risk of them bursting before EC   EC is planned for Friday, not sure if there will be any eggs there. Sorry for being negative


----------



## Karhog

Teapot, don't  be disheartened, it all sounds promising.
Mrs F, my clinic does embryo glue and embryogen. I used embryogen last time and this time. They are similar but I think the embies are cultivated in embryogen whereas embryo glue is used at transfer.
Google them, its really interesting....some do say that it may help things stick that shouldn't/ wouldn't naturally but after 20 years ttc and no implantation other than my one that ended in a miscarriage, I used it last year and now have my son.
Am sure its down to a whole combination of differences we made but we definitely decided to stick to the same schedule.


----------



## kitechick

Ladies …. I’M BACK ON THE ROLLER COASTER & BACK IN …..Can’t believe it!  

I tested 5dt9dp (OTD & not a day before) BFN

I then retested twice at 5dt11dp & BFN @ 4.30am!  Stopped taking the pessaries after contacting my consultant.  Cried all weekend including Sunday which was our wedding anniversary & prepared myself for the mother of all AFs as the grumblings started Sunday night.  Felt completely crushed.  

No AF.  Boobs & back aching so tested yesterday @ 5dt15dp and a line came up.  Took another test & another line.  I thought it might be to do with 2 ibuprofen I took because of AF pains.  

Anyway, clinic did bloods yesterday as I said my head was really screwed & just needed to know either way.  Results this morning show I’m pregnant!  HCG 834 or 884 – can’t remember!  Going back in tomorrow for more bloods.  I am in shock!  Still won’t believe it until those bloods have increased! 

I can't take much more of this ......  

Hopefully this will give hope to others whose clinics say test 14dpo - keeping those fingers & toes crossed for you


----------



## teapot73

Kitechick, what a miracle!!! Very good beta HCG level, keeping everything crossed for perfect growth!!


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Kitechick..... Fab fab fab! What a rollercoaster ride this is!


----------



## kitechick

My goodness yes - that is the understatement of the century!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Kitechick - fantastic! Always nice to hear surprise news   my clinic insist on a very late OTD to avoid this xx

Teapot - don't be disheartened. Everything crossed for you xx

Karhog  - great number still in the running! Good luck for ET xx

AFM -  I'm in for EC tomorrow at 8am...  

Hope the rest of you are doing well (on my phone so hard to update!) 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## mamochka

Kitechik - mamma mia what a surprise - FX for growing numbers!!


----------



## Karhog

Good luck Angelica, hope you get lots of lovely eggies!


----------



## PollyWolly

Woohoo Kitechick that's amazing!!    

Angelica Wales - all the best for EC tomorrow! 

Mrs F - fab news on the eggs, that's a bumper crop!

Sumpy - hope you're feeling better today?

Hi to everyone else!

Px


----------



## Tracyev

Whoo Hoo Kitechick! So happy for you.   That has to be one of the best surprises. Here's to healthy doubling numbers. 

Mrs F  - Great number of eggs. Well done, hun. Hoping for good fertilization and growth for you over the next couple days. RE. Switzerland, yeah the laws are really restrictive. What is the country's strength (i.e. slow and steady) can also be its weakness. I personally think its a double edged sword bc not only are the laws extremely limiting in themselves but talented doctors will be less likely to practice because they are not challenged and can't grow. Just my opinion. 

Teapot - Try not to worry about the follies over 20. Do you know what size you usually trigger at to get mature eggs? Everyone's a bit different. I know mine have to be at least 17. Last time I had a couple that were almost 24 at time of trigger shot. They sometimes even 26 can hold a viable egg. Fingers crossed.

Angelica - Fingers crossed for EC. Good luck, girl. 

Altai - How are you doing? 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Ziggyb

Hello Im new to this. Could I ask what peoples AFC was before treatment. Mine at 42 seems low at 7. Can more follicles develop through stimulation.


----------



## sumpy

Teapot - Try to remain positive, the smaller one's can catch up over night and they still may get the larger two. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Remember quality over quantity is the key.  

Kitechick - OMG congratulations, this is lovely news to read, you bought another tear to my eye tonight but for good reasons this time.

Angelica - Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for some good quality eggies.

AFM I'm on day 3 of 2ww and still not feeling very well. I am sweating constantly and feeling sick on and off. I also keep getting a burning sensation in my left foot. I rang the clinic today and they have asked me to go in tomorrow for a check. I know its for the best but I need that journey again like a whole in the head!! Sorry for TMI I'm about to expose, but would like your thoughts. Is anyone else on crinone? I'm finding a constant milky discharge and I mean constant, does anyone else? I'm really concerned that things could be going wrong and my beanies are suffering as i do not feel well. Trying to remain positive but struggling today.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hey sumpy, don't worry about that crinone coming out - messy stuff!!   your body will absorb what it needs


----------



## sumpy

Pollywolly you're really good at reassuring me thank you. X

I was worrying a little bit about the crinone but more about not feeling well, constantly sweating and feeling meh. It can't be good for the embroyos.


----------



## PollyWolly

Sumpy, on this round of IVF (my fourth attempt) I actually felt the worst out of all of them - I was in a lot of pain after EC and still felt rough after ET too.  It's good that the clinic are seeing you tomorrow - let us know what they say and try and get a good night's sleep.

Px


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wowsers - great news Kitechick   Way to go with the BFP       That's what we like here!! Great hcg numbers too!

Sumpy - sorry you're feeling so rotten - hopefully the check up will put your mind at rest  

Angelica - good luck for EC tomorrow hun   Rooting for your golden egg    

Teapot -  try not to worry - I'm sure you'll still have eggs to collect  

Mamo - how are you today hun?  

Altai - how are you doing with the count down to test day?  

Karhog - that's really interesting re the embryogen etc - you think it could have contributed to your successful cycle? Must have a read up about that.

Grey xxx


----------



## Altai

Kite chick- what a wonderful news! Congratulations. Which tests did u use previously? 

Stumpy- good luck with 2ww. Sorry don't know anything about gel. But I found that cyclogest causes lots of discharge, too. So perhaps thats what  all these p4 creams do?

Karhog- reassuring to know that embryo glue works. Will do a bit of reading on this, too. Good luck for ET and hope there will be few left to freeze. 

Ziggy  - afc changes from cycle to cycle though not too much. The count is a very individual thing, some younger women can have a low afc and older might have high n. 

Grey- are you gearing up for you cycle? 

Mamo - was good to talk to u tonight. 

Angelica - good luck for EC. 

Teapot- do they give u cetrotide or something to stop u from ovulating? Hope this would help. 

MrF - congratulation on n of eggs. Do let us know on ur research for embryo glue. 

Afm - already tested and unfortunately it's a BFN    At least I am consistent. 
Will have to think about next steps while taking a break from fertility treatments. 

Love,
A.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Altai - oh no   horrible news   are you doing an hcg to find out about implantation? So sorry my dear. Take good care of yourself   

Grey xxxx


----------



## teapot73

Altai, so sorry to read your news     big big hugs! Could it be a bit early, will you do a betaHCG? X
Angelica, will be thinking about you tomorrow  
Tracy, thank you, I think usually I had 18mm follies to plan EC. I was on Cetrotide but the consultant today said not to take it tonight (as there should be 12h between Cetrotide and trigger apparently), so I only had trigger tonight. Will try not to stress about it till EC, I cannot change anything anyway.
Sumpy, Grayhoundgal, thank you! xx
Sumpy hope you feel better and the check up goes well x
Sorry if I missed anyone, trying to catch wifi in a hotel room on the phone


----------



## Karhog

Altai


----------



## Altai

Thank you ladies, don't think I'll bother with betahcg.  I actually tested out my last hcg shot which I had last Sat. Serum usually gives 3 hcg shot spaced out during 2ww. Can tell that it got out of my system only today on D5- FR came with no line whatsoever.


----------



## Tracyev

Altai - So so sorry


----------



## Mrs.F

*Altai*  I am very very sorry about the result. Take your time to heal and plan your next steps.
*Tracy* I haven't met any swiss doctors at the clinics - prof. vW in Bern is German, Prof. DG in Basel is Belgian and the rest of the team are German, Austrian, Italian...
What I was shocked about is the attitude in Basel - my last stimulation there was dome with TSH levels over 3,5. In the clinic in Austria they told us we can't start doing anything before the levels fall below 2... I was sooooo disappointed. We could have just thrown all the money away with the same outcome... As you mentioned - the treatment is darn expensive... Anyways, good luck to you 
*Sumpy*, don't worry about the discharge - your body takes what it needs and the rest just goes out. The same with Utrogestan and I guess all pessaries in general.
*Karhog* good luck and happy 2ww! Go get the sibling/s to your son! With so many fertilised, there seems to be a very good chance you can freeze quite a few embies!
*Teapot*, hun, will keep my fingers crossed for the EC tomorrow! I was given cetrotide 3 days in a raw before EC.   for a successful EC tomorrow!
*Angelica*    How are you feeling post EC? Wish you loads of good embies!
*ziggy* don't compare your results with those of the others - this is so very individual! It might do no good and just dishearten you 
*Kitechick* words just can't say how happy I am for you! This is amazing news and something you can tell your child in 20 years or so  I wish you a pleasant and trouble free pregnancy and a healthy and happy baby! 
*Grey*, any clear plans yet?

What I found on the peripheral blood mononucleated cell (PBMC or the so called embryo glue) is that it is used prior to tranfer, as Karhog already mentioned, mainly to fight the NK cells in order to reduce the effect of autoimmune rejection of the embryo by the patient's autoimmune system and increase the probability and success of pregnancy and wherein prior to embryo implantation. In simple words, they try to convince your immune system not to attack the embryo by masking it...
Many more threads indicate more or less the same use. What puzzles me a bit, is why they have decided to use that on me as I don't have any immune issues... The embies with my previuos attempts would always implant themselves, but then at some point would stop their further development. The beta HCG levels showed implantation took place, but then something went wrong... I will just trust their decision and go with it.

afm - still waiting for the call from the clinic. The DH's flight home didn't go smoothly either - the first flight was cancelled and we had to rebook. It gave us a few more hours together though. Then the connecting flight from Vienna to Zürich was cancelled and he had to spend the night in Vienna... He finally arrived home this morning at 10 and then went straight to work... What a day!

Good day to you all!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## angelica_wales

Altai - so sorry  xx

I'm still a bit dozy but had 9 eggs collected this morning. Just waiting for the calls now xx


----------



## Mrs.F

*Angelica* great news hun and a wonderful N!  for a very positive call!

AFM - got the call! We have 8 fertilized eggs. The next update will be on Saturday, day 3.  

xx
Mrs.F


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Angelica - great EC results - fx for fertilisation rates  

Grey xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Mrs F - that's great news!! I just had the call to say all 9 were mature and have been injected for ICSI xx


----------



## Karhog

Angelica that's great! Have a nice rest now whilst those eggs get jiggy!
Mrs f, woohoo.... Any idea when transfer may be?
Afm....My embies had gone from 16 to 10 good blasts. Seven of which were expanding. I have had 3 transferred ( with assisted hatching) and then 4 frozen. The other 3 were deemed not good enough to freeze  as the clinic have high criteria in order to ensure a successful defrost. So..... Pupo and on the dreaded 2w!


----------



## angelica_wales

Way to go Karhog! Here's hoping the next 2 weeks flies by for you!


----------



## teapot73

Mrs.F, thank you and brilliant news about fertilisation, everything crossed for perfect embies x
Karhog, congratulations on being PUPO! x
Angelica, wonderful number of mature eggs, wishing you 100% fertilisation!
AFM have tried to enjoy beautiful weather and long walks in Prague though have been getting sharp pains over both ovaries and keep thinking that it might be my follicles popping away


----------



## angelica_wales

Teapot  - I had terrible pain yesterday,  especially last night but it all worked out fine. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow xx


----------



## sumpy

Altai - So sorry   

Angelica - Excellent number and 100% fertilisation rate. Well done x

Mrs F - Also excellent numbers, here's to them all dividing nicely.

Teapot -  try not to worry, not long to wait now.

Karhog - congratulations on being PUPO. What great numbers!! 

Pollywolly - thanks for your support last night I was freaking out a little.

Hello Mamo & Grey x

AFM - Ironically I felt better today but I still went to the clinic as an appointment had been made. They scanned me and said my ovaries were looking ok and I had no fluid build up in my tummy (symptoms of ohss). They checked my blood pressure and temp which were fine, and finally took a swab to check for infection. Their conclusion was the drugs I'm taking for OHSS is making me feel unwell and agreed to reduce them again. So hopefully I will start to feel better.


----------



## Mrs.F

*Teapot* have a good rest tonight. FX for the EC tomorrow!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mrs F - our posts crossed so didn't see re 8 embies - great news!!!!  

Karhog - welcome to your 2ww - a great crop by the sounds of it. Hope there's a golden egg getting comfy in you  

Teapot - try not to be stressed - easier said I know  

Sumpy - good to hear everything inside looks ok  

Grey xx


----------



## kitechick

*Altai *- so sorry. Look after yourself & give yourself some time.
*Mrs F*- fantastic news about the 8 eggs fertilised 
*Angelicia* - great number @ EC - well done 
*Karthog* - what an amazing number of goodies. My other 3 weren't good enough to be frosties but that brilliant you've got 4. Good luck with 2ww & step away from the testing kits and avoid Asda ones when you do!! 
*Teapot* - I was so uncomfy the last 2 days before EC & my follies were doing their stuff. Hang on in there
*Sumpy*, I hope the reduction in drugs help you & you begin to feel better.
*Grey* - hope 'cheering from the side-lines' is going well for you!!

Thanks for all your positive & supportive messages - head is still spinning but the reality is starting to kick in now. Bloods today, which only took 2 attempts in the 'nurse & dr hunt the vein competition' , were 1813. Also, definitely something going on down below - all last night & today! Might be the pesky pessaries but I'm taking it as a good sign! Consultant wants me to scan next week to ensure everything is okay & not ectopic etc so at least I won't have to wait until the start of October for that. Will then have another @ 7 weeks. Sending everyone hugs xx


----------



## angelica_wales

quick update as I'm at work...

I had the phonecall this morning to confirm we have 5 fertilised.  Not as good % fertilisation as we've had before but still a very healthy number 

Just got to wait for the phonecall on Sunday to tell us if we're going for transfer on Sunday or Tuesday.  Last time we had 5, I had a 3 day transfer and a frostie and with 3 I had a 5 day transfer so who knows!


Mrs F - you must be over the moon with 8!  Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow

teapot - Fingers crossed for you!!

Sumpy - hope you start to feel better soon xx

Karhog - congratulations on being PUPO! Hope it flies by for you!

Kitechick - great HCG number 

Thanks for all of the good wishes xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Angie, 5 is a wonderful number! FX for a good division. I am still worried a bit how many of those I had fertilized will go to day 3 and then day 5. I suppose we will go for a day 5 transfer, but can't be sure.

Teapot how are you doing? How did it go for you today?

Kiteckick, great HCG numbers! 

Sumpy, how are you feeling?

Karhog, how is your 2ww going?

Grey, did you manage to plan your stay with Serum?

Tracy, how are you hun?

It's a nuisance writing from the phone... I'm waiting in the clinic for the PBMC

Have a wonderful day everyone!

Xx Mrs.F


----------



## teapot73

Hi all, just a quick update from me - I had EC today, got 8 eggs ( will be told how many are mature tomorrow) but collapsed after EC with slow pulse, then still felt very fainty every time when stood up, was scanned and told that got a bleed in the abdomen , had drips, was monitored for a few hours but thankfully avoided hospital admission. Will try and snooze now, what a day!


----------



## Karhog

Crikey Teapot what a day! Hope you are ok, make sure you have a proper rest.....yippee to 8 eggs though!!
Angelica, woohoo to 5 embryos, hope they all continue to do well
Any news Mrs F?
Kitechick...fab numbers, to you know what day your scan is?
How is everyone else?
Afm, nothing to report, had a restful day following transfer, today we have been out and about enjoying Prague. Weather is gorgeous, just arrived back at our apartment any going to put my feet up now.


----------



## angelica_wales

Teapot  - oh no! You rest up! Your 8 eggs sound wonderful!  Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## kitechick

Oh no Teapot - hope you are all okay now. Make sure you chill & relax.  

Karhog- early scan is on Tuesday (23/9/14).  Hopefully we'll see everything is happening as it should be! Then all being well, 7 week scan on 3/10. 

Angelica - we had 5 fertilise too so I reckon that's a good number! 

 xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Teapot - you poor thing   glad you're ok. Rest up now - 8 eggs is great news though  

Angelica - great news re embies - that's fantartic hun  

Kite - good luck for your scan  

Mrs f - looking forward to hearing your next update  

AFM - yes we hope to cycle next month after AF misbehaving this month   next month we don't have anything which will stop us travelling so it doesn't matter if AF is late again if you follow. Just need to get on top of my sleeping issues. Not had an unbroken nights sleep in about a fortnight   not good for fertility as we all know....

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

*Teapot*, oh my! I hope you are feeling better today ! So sorry to hear you had abdominal bleed... Do let us kow how you are feeling . 8 eggs is an excellent number! Well done girl! 

*Angelica* - woo hoo for all 5 fertilized! That's a 100% success rate! FX for excellent further development!  

*Grey*, you poor thing! Why don't you try the rescue remedy? Deep, abdominal breathing will help you sleep better too. _hope AF shows up and you are able to cycle in October! 

*Karhog*, how are you doing hun? Enjoy Prague and your 2ww!

*Kitechick* - FX for a loud and clear heartbeat on your scan on 29th! 

afm - still waiting for the update call later today. I had the PBMC administered yesterday and my doctor was very happy with our embies.  

Am off to a pet store this morning - saw a gorgeous black persian... DH had a name for a cat and he wanted a black cat for the name...

Have a lovely day everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Mrs.F

It seems you are all resting today  
A short update from me - we've got 4 nicely dividing embryos, with no fragmentation, now 8 cells and 4 slower ones, now 5 cells. ET on Monday.

have a nice and relaxing evening everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Karhog

Great news Mrs F!  Enjoy ur weekend before the big day!


----------



## PollyWolly

Fantastic news Mrs F!!!   all the best for ET on Monday - got everything crossed for you  

Hope you're okay Teapot, that must have been really scary.

Kitechick - good luck with the scan on Tuesday!

Hi Grey and Mamo - hope all's well?

Hello to everyone else I've missed - hope you're all having a good weekend.

P x


----------



## Mrs.F

Good morning everyone!
I hope you are feeling well and relaxed!
*Teapot*, how are you sweetie? 
*Angelica*, any news about your embies?
*Polly*, do you still have that pelvic pain?
*Grey*, did you beat those sleeping issues?
*Karhog*, when is your OTD?
*Mamochka*, how are you?
*KrisN*, if you are still reading, empty your inbox and good luck to you too!

Hi to everyone else!

I want to thank you all for your support and encouragement! I told myself a few years ago, that it would be my last Xmas as a single woman, and I met my DH in April the following year - so it really turned out to be my last as a single. We told ourselves, that this will be the last Xmas we spend with no kids. And the wish I make today, is to celebrate my next Bday with a baby - no matter if I am the biological mother or not. So happy Bday to me! I am happy I can share it with you. 
Have a wonderful day everyone, keep smiling and keep believing!

xoxo Mrs.F


----------



## Karhog

Happy birthday Mrs F   You are well on your way to making that wish come true! Best if luck for your transfer tomorrow   
I was told to test 15-17 days following transfer..... Round about 2nd Oct. May do a sneaky test sometime next weekend though!


----------



## angelica_wales

Happy birthday Mrs F!! May all your dreams come true! 

Just had the call to say all 5 are where they should be (between 6 and 9 cells) and only 1 has fragmentation so we're going to blast! Will be back in on Tuesday for transfer


----------



## Karhog

Great news Angelica! Ooh its all happening now!


----------



## teapot73

Mrs.F, happy birthday and may your wishes come true very very soon!  
Angelica, what bril news about embryos dividing, best of luck for ET! x
Karhog,   for BFP!
Kitechick, FX for your scan! x
Gray, hope your sleep improves!
Polly, hope your SPD is behaving!

AFM I had a rough couple of days with pain under rib cage and very bloated belly, good news is that7 embryos fertilised with 4 at 4 cells today. Hoping to have ET tomorrow if the consultant decides Im well enough for transfer.


----------



## kitechick

HaPpY bUrFdAy MrS F! Loving all the positivity!!  Have a fab day & relax ready for your ET xx 

Angelica - great news about blasts!!  Well done those embies.  Keep dividing & staying strong girls & boys  

Teapot - so sorry you've been feeling so rough but at least you've had good news about embies.  How many are you going to have transferred?  Really hope you start feeling better 

Afm - nothing to report apart from on & off symptoms; cramping, sore (.)(.), some back ache, increased sense of smell & bloating.  Went for a walk yesterday as fed up as haven't really exercised since July when this whole process started, so we decided on a 4 mile walk.  It turned out to be 6 miles!! I was knackered but at least it got me out in the fresh, if foggy, air!  Today's plan while DH is sailing (would love to be out there myself but not risking anything) is to do some planning & marking for school. YAWN!
  
Have a lovely day everyone - gorgeous day here


----------



## Mrs.F

Thank you *Karhog, Angelica, Teapot, Kitechick* 

*Angelica*, woo hoo, that's what I call a success - all of them where they should be! Wonderful news. FX for good blasts!
*Teapot*, you've got champions too! They might want to let them become blasts? Although it is questionable which is better... About the bloating - try isotonic drinks and eat a lot of protein. Hope you get better soon 
*Karhog*, I am thinking of doing a bloodtest on day 5 or 6, before I fly home - just because it is soooo darn difficult and expensive to just go to a lab and request a bloodwork at home... I will of course ask my gyn to make another test at OTD.

xoxo Mrs.F


----------



## Karhog

Teapot that's fab! Crikey this will be a busy week for transfers. Hope you ate feeling better soon x


----------



## Tracyev

Wow lot's going on here.  

Happy bday Mrs F. Sending you, Angelica and Teapot FX for good growing embies, transfer and finally BFP in a couple weeks 

Kitechick sounds like things are on the right track for you.  

Sorry if I missed anyone - writing this on the fly


----------



## mamochka

Hi girls - sorry i was MIA but had a nausea revisit in the afternoons in last week.

Mrs F - happy birthday and may your main wish come true!

Angelica - great progress on your embies! How many are planning to put back/freeze?

Teapot - runner up)). Hope you feel better and have your transfer! What an experience!

Kitechick- congratulations again! And good luck with early scan! Patience is a virtue during the 8ww till 12w! I was living from scan to scan

Karhog - how you do you feel? PUPO bubble? 

Altai - sorry my darling! Thinking everyday about you!

Polly - oh dear, hope you feel better soon!

Grey - glad sleep is improving!

AFM - routing for you girls on the sidelines and contemplating to have 16w gender scan just to say hello to LO.

Mamox


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Wow so much has gone on in the last week!

Altai - So sorry it was not your time this time, be kind to yourself and take your time to heal. remember we are hear for you if you want to rant etc.  xx

Mamochka - Sorry to hear about the nausea, hope it gets better have you tried nibbling on ginger biscuits I have heard it helps? Have you decided on the gender scan?

Trayev - How are you? you haven't given an update on yourself for a while.

Mrs F - Happy belated birthday and lets hope your wish come true! Did you get the black Persian? what's the latest with your embies? they are looking very good.

Angelica - yay excellent news on the progress of your embies! Blastocysts is good news. Have you made blastocysts before? I hadn't until this time. Have you had an update today?

Karhog - How are you finding the 2ww? I'm going stir crazy now that I'm feeling physically better.

Teapot - Good luck for egg transfer today, if you have it done. Sorry to hear that you have been feeling so rough. The symptoms that you mention sounds like OHSS and if this is the case the Dr will probably advice to freeze the embryo's. Keep us updated. Good luck.

Pollywolly - How are you feeling? Did you have any symptoms in the 2ww?

Grey - Hope you have managed to get some sleep. Do you know what is causing the lack of? I have not slept properly for as long as I can remember but mine is due to the steroids I'm on.

Kitechick- Sorry to hear you are suffering from symptoms, but they are very positive signs and sounds everything is going well. How long until your scan?

AFM I'm day 8 of 2ww and now climbing the walls, looking forward to going to work tomorrow to have something to focus on. Now I'm feeling better physically, I'm mentally suffering, very emotional and constantly worrying it hasn't worked as I have no symptoms. i.e implantation pains and sore boobs. Should I be feeling anything by now? I don't remember the 2ww before being this bad! its amazing what our brain choses to forget isn't it.


----------



## mamochka

As an early tester myself I need to ask this question Sumpy - aren't you tempted to test? Is it 13dpo?


----------



## Tracyev

Hiya Girls –
Sumpy- Hang in there. The 2ww torture is almost over. When is OTD ? FX for a BFP for you.   Hope you are completely over the OHSS (I had a bit with my first stim cycle and remember the horridness of the bloating, shooting pains in the back/neck and scary shortness of breath – not fun).

Karhog – Hope all is going OK for you.

Mamochka – Hope that boy is giving you a break now and letting you enjoy your food  

Grey – Glad to hear sleep is a bit better. Have you tried Melatonin ? Also if you’ve got a homeopathic pharma close to you, you may consider asking them to create a formula specifically for you (don’t know if they do that where you are but a colleague here does it and swears by it). 

Trolling the thread for « official embie updates » . You know who you are.  (kidding of course)

AFM – Current plan is to go ahead with one last cycle before « throwing in the towel ». Tandem OE/DE. Currently waiting for AF – expected the end of this week and then the fun of injections should begin once again….


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Sumpy - I didn't have any symptons in the 2ww but I felt so rubbish anyway because I was taking aspirin and 30mg of prednisolone every day, not to mention the bloating from the progesterone (crinone gel).  So, it's hard to tell. I've always been an early tester though - I got a faint postive at 9dp3dt and it just got darker from then on.  

Angelica Wales - all the best for ET tomorrow!

Teapot - did you have your transfer today - let us know!

Mamo - hope the morning sickness starts to ease off.  

AFM - got my 28 week midwife check on Wednesday.  I'll get my blood taken this time (not had this done since booking in appointment) so let's hope that doesn't through up any nasties.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a good day.

Polly X


----------



## teapot73

Thank you all for your kind wishes and advice! 

Angelica, good luck for ET tomorrow!
Mrs.F, how did yor ET go? x
Mamochka, hope the nausea backs off now x
Kitechick, hope you are feeling OK!
Tracy, everything crossed for your next cycle! xx
Sumpy, not long till your OTD, fingers crossed for BFP!
Polly, hope your blood tests are all OK!

AFM out of 7 embryos 4 stopped developing and I had the remaining 3 transferred today. Still feeling quite bloated and a bit sick but trying to drink water and remain positive. Flight home tomorrow morning.  Thank you all for your support! xx


----------



## Karhog

Yay Teapot, congrats on being pupo! Welcome to the madness of the 2ww!
Sumpy, not long now! How are you feeling? When will you test?
Tracy, glad to hear you are stepping back on the rollercoaster. Best of luck to you.
Mamo, have you decided on gender scan? I had to know!!!
Polly, good luck with your midwife appt. The time is flying by.
Grey, hope you are managing to sleep better.
Hi to everyone else I've missed.
Afm.... Plodding along on 2ww. Put on loads odpf weight and I can't wholly blame the meds. I think all the measls out may have something to do with it! We leave Prague tomorrow so eating will return to normal.


----------



## teapot73

Karhog, thank you and have a safe journey home tomorrow! Glad to have such a lovely 2w buddy! xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Well done Teapot!  3 on board, that's excellent.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Karhog - best of luck to you too!  I've piled on 2 stone already - your body will be doing all sorts of weird things now so you have to eat what you fancy xx (for me, mainly A LOT of carbs!!)


----------



## sumpy

Mamochka - I'm in two minds when to test. I am at 13dpo but my clinic recommend OTD of 30 Sept (21dpo)? Have you decided to do the gender scan?

Tracy - Thanks for words of support. My OTD is 30 Sept ages away. FX for your next cycle.

Pollywolly - It was so good to hear you didn't have any symptoms you have given my faith and made me kick myself up the butt to be more positive. Like you. I have felt poo. I'm on the same things you were on plus the nasty ohss tablet and Lentogest twice a week. Not long now until your scan. Keep us dated.

Teapot - Congratulation on being PUPO, welcome to the 2ww club. Safe journey home tomorrow.

Karhog - How far along are you in the horrendous 2ww? I think putting weight on goes with the territory. I found I put on 9 pounds while injecting, slightly reduced after EC & now 8 days past ET I have lost 10 pounds. I'm lighter than when I started the process which is worrying me slightly. I have eaten the same and continue to eat the same. Who knows what is going on??

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## mamochka

Sumpy - this is very long OTD. Never heard, the longest I heard at Serum was 17dpo but both times I went for BHcg at 15dpo as they told me at ARGC clinic. I tested at home starting from 12dpo. 

I already know the sex (team blue) but just want to have a sneaky peek.


----------



## kitechick

Congratulations *Teapot *- a good number there!! FX that they stick.

*Sumpy *- don't test too early - as you can read from me, I tested on OTD & 2 days after & both BFN! Mind you OTD was 14 days after EC. Make sure you use a good tester - not Asda ones!! Don't believe thier 99% accurate spheel!

Hope the 2ww aren't going too insane. I had no implantation bleeding & boobs weren't really sore to start with. Did feel like the occasional thing was going on down below though especially at night.

First big sickness feeling this morning in Morrisons today. I hope that doesn't happen in front of the class  Scan tomorrow @ 5.30pm - I really hope everything's okay


----------



## Karhog

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Kitechick, hope the sickness stays away in front of clàss!
Mamochka, ahhh yes I remember you saying you were team blue!  
Sumpy, I am 4 dp5 t....I was told to test 15-17 days from transfer! Won't be able to last that long!


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey *Teapot* - 3 transferred, yey! Congratulations on being PUPO! Have a safe flight home and take good care of yourself!
*Sumpy*, FX for a BFP! Not long to now
*Kitechick*, good luck with the scan tomorrw!
*Angelica*, how are you and your embies doing?

afm - I had 2 blasts transferred today, so I 'm officially PUPO! 4 more embyos waiting for a decision tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else and have a good and peaceful night!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations teapot and mrs F. I will hopefully be joining you tomorrow! xx


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Mrs F! Welcome to the pupo clan! 
Good luck tomorrow Angelica


----------



## kitechick

Fab news MrsF - FX for the others tomorrow too.  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I had a 4AB and a 3 blast put  back today! The embryologist  said the 4AB was likely to become a 4AA within the hour as it was about to divide again. He said that one was absolutely text book for division and progression from reviewing the embryoscope. He said they can't grade the 3 because although it's a blast it's too early to tell quality but everything up to that point looked promising. I've got a morula they're still watching and they'll call me tomorrow regarding that one. He said compared to my previous cycles they were far better! So everything crossed for the next 2 weeks (OTD 6th Oct) 

Here we go again! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Thank you *Kitechick*, *Karhog*

Congratulations *Angelica*! Woohoo, a wonderful blast and an early blast! That's great! Welcome to the PUPO bubble! FX for a BFP! Did you get some medication apart from progesterone? I got so many things... and I am praying it will work  ...

afm - I haven't got a call today Re: the 2 x morula and 2 x early blasts. I guess they didn't make it and were not frozen, but can't be sure until I get that phone call.


----------



## angelica_wales

Mrs F -  thanks  

I'm on progynova and prednisolone twice a day, clexane every day and prontogest every other day so the jabs haven't finished for me and they're a lot more painful too! 

Hopefully you'll get news tomorrow xx


----------



## teapot73

*Angelica*, congratulations on being PUPO! My OTD for some reason is also on 6th October , I think my clinic counts 14 days post ET.
*MrsF*, congrats on joining the PUPO group, hope your remaining embryos are still going x
*Sumpy*, you are so close to your OTD, I would be so tempted to test 
*Kitechick*, hope your scan went well today x

AFM I am back home, trying to relax though had stressful time trying to get to connecting flight at Brussels airport with massive queues to security checks. Work tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.F

I am tempted to test quite early - thinking of doing a bloodwork on day 5 post ET as it will be difficult to do it at home. Maybe it will show whether implantation took place!? *Mamochka*, would you share what you used? I got the impression you were an early tester 
And that said, I wanted to ask what pregnancy tests do you usually use? Duly noted to not try those kitechick used 

*Angelica*, I have clexane every day too, Medrol as well, Estrofem and Utrogestan, and Neupogen every other day...

Good night everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo welcome to the 2ww Angelica! Great news about quality and hoping for a positive call tomorrow too.
Mrs F, hope you ask so get a positive call tomorrow.
Kitechick, hope all hood with your scan
Teapot, glad you home safely....boo to work tomorrow though could be a welcome distraction.
Hi, everyone else.
Afm, also arrived back home this afternoon. Cream crackered so early nights in order.


----------



## kitechick

Hey everyone - little bean is perfect & we even saw a heartbeat.    Feeling very blessed.  Sonographer was so excited & bubbly & that was before we started the scan!! She said she thought it was about 5 weeks so maybe after all it was a late implanter.  Next scan in 2 weeks.  Feel shattered now - maybe I was more nervous that I let myself believe.  

Hope all PUPO ladies doing fine - let us know news on any potential frosties
Teapot - feet up & chill before returning to work.  
Mrs F - if bean was a late implanter, maybe Asda tets are okay.  Having said that, working back from my bloods last Tuesday which were 884,  on the Friday they should have been 221 so they should have been detected on the Saturday pee stick.  So on second thoughts, I've been justifiably slagging them off!!  

Hugs everyone xx


----------



## kitechick

Karhog - we replied at the same time - glad you are back all safe & well.  Hope you get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, a beanie with a heartbeat  That's amazing *kitechick*. 
I guess day 5 is far too early to test...


----------



## teapot73

Kitechick, I'm so happy for you and your little bean!! X
Karhog, have a good rest after your journey x


----------



## angelica_wales

Stay away from the sticks Mrs F! Kitechick's experience should deter you from testing early! 

So happy for you kitechick


----------



## Mrs.F

I meant an early blood test Angelica. And I will stay away from the sticks  
Teapot, are you feeling better?


----------



## angelica_wales

Ah I see now 

Don't know if you've seen this but it may help you decide if you'll go for a beta Hcg or not...

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## teapot73

Mrs.F said:


> I meant an early blood test Angelica. And I will stay away from the sticks
> Teapot, are you feeling better?


Thank you for asking, Mrs.F, I do feel better  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Glad you're feeling better teapot xx


----------



## mamochka

Wow Kitechick congrats on early heartbeat - miracles do happen!!!!!

Mrs F - I tested with FRER always (first response - sensitivity 10-12 but pick up even lower and you have to squint) and had a faint ish line on 5dp5dt, then bloods on 7dp5dt and it came up at 80. If you are brave and want to do bloods before you leave to UK you should be looking at the level of above 10-15 for 5dp5dt. I know people have different views on this but for me better to know early. Unless you are doing pregnyl rescue shot.

Lots of waves and patience to 2wwers!!

Altai - see you tomorrow!

Grey - great chatting today))

Afm - booked a "gender"/hello scan for Thursday. Was telling Grey earlier will have to act really surprised when they tell me the sex. Cheeky!

Mamoxx


----------



## Mrs.F

*Angelica*, thanks you for the link. I did know that and that was the reason for my deliberating to test on day 5. Moreover the transfer was late in the evening... How are you feeling?

*Mamochka*, I do remember now your mentioning FREP! Thank you so much for the info. It is also important to me to kow early, as my job involves a lot of flying and tons of stress and I want to minimize if not avoid the risks...
Have a few more days to reflect on it 

*Teapot*, I'm so glad you are feeing better  . Take good care of yourself!

*Karhog*, how are you doing?

*Sumpy*, are you tempted to test early?

*kitechick, Grey, Altai, Tracy, Polly* - how are you doing?

have a wonderful day everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Karhog

Morning ladies!
Kitechick..... Fantastic news! To hear that heartbearptv must have been wonderful!
As for early testing...I tested 9 days p5dt last time and the positive came up straight away.
Not sure what I will do this time but I will definitely test before otd as they said to test 15-17 days after transfer which would be 20-22 days post collection!


----------



## angelica_wales

Morning ladies 

I'm fine thanks Mrs F  I was debating whether to go into work today (already had the day booked off)  but decided to stay at home when I saw the weather... our washing machine broke down yesterday with 6 pairs of my jeans in (possibly why it broke!)so think I'll take them over to my mum's to finish them off and do some shopping. My DH is insisting he can fix it so I'll also spend some time today researching replacements 

If you've got a stressful job,  it's probably worth you knowing,  but also know you could get a false positive if you've got a late implanter... 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hello ladies 

Angelica - fantastic news re your embies   That sounds better than last time - fingers crossed for you hun   Congrats on being PUPO!!

Mrs F FRER as recommended bt Mamo but you probably should go hcg first. It's a big step to take so be sure  

Kitechick - lovely news about your bean  

Mamo - it was lovely to catch up yesterday. Sadly another bad nights sleep for me - I've been awake since 4.30  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Grey, sorry to hear of your insomnia.  I have also bee waking halfway through the night and unable to go back to sleep. I'm sure it's to do with worry/excitement about our cycle.
Are you able to try and catch a few zzz during the day at all? Not ideal I know.
I assume you've tried the usual lavender on pillow etc?
Angelica... At least you have a dh willing to try! In the last 3 months we have had to replace our fridge freezer, dishwasher and television....... All at a time when we needed the money for our treatment. Hopefully that's it for a while now as like my dp says...it happens in threes! Enjoy your day off, even if it is sorting your washing


----------



## Tracyev

Congrats to all the PUPO ladies! Angelica your embies sound wonderful. FX to you all.  
Yipee Kitechick ! Such good news about your little bean.  

AFM-Waiting for AF to begin stims. No sign yet but praying she’ll show before the weekend so don’t have to adjust current travel plans . Also a bit miffed with clinic as no word about our donor despite several emails. I am not extremely particular but do want someone who resembles me a bit and she should have either DH’s or my blood type. Wondering a bit now if we made the right  choice….


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Mrs F - No I'm not tempted to test early, self preservation I think. Haven't been able to prepare myself for another negative result. Not that I will ever be ready for that I guess. Have you decided when you are going to test? How are you felling any symptoms?

Angelica - Thanks for posting the link it was interesting to read. I'm on day 10 post 5dt so could be detected now but as I said above do not feel ready to test. Did you enjoy your day off? Sorry to hear about your washing machine, hope DH can fix it. My DH is DIY phobic. Have you decided when you will test? How are you feeling? any symptoms?

Teapot- How are you feeling now? Have you decided when you will test? any symptoms?

Karhog- Are you on steroids? could this be the cause you lack of sleep. How's the 2ww going for you? any symptoms?

Grey- Sorry to hear you are finding it hard to sleep, its awful when you feel tired. Do you know why you are not sleeping? lots on your mind? I'm also suffering with insomnia but mine are caused by the steroids i'm on.

Hi to everyone else.

M x


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, I understand the need for self preservation. Don't think I will last till otd though....especially as it is 15-17 days past transfer. How are you feeling?
No, I'm not on steroids so can't put my insomnia down to that, hopefully things will settle once I know where I am.
I'm 6 dp5 day transfer..... Trying not to think too much or obsess about any possible symptoms, easier said than done!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I butt into your post. Have been meaning to post for a while but not quite had the courage to do so!

I'm 41 and on my first IVF cycle. Had my second scan today and I have two follies at 20 and 18 then 2 at 12 and some smaller ones.

Consultant seems to think I won't progress any further so ec is on Friday, I have to trigger in an hour. I was feeling quite optimistic but then I was offered to cancel it today which sent me over the edge a bit. I don't feel confident we will do any better any other month so it seems best to continue with this one.

Anyway sorry as I know you all know each other but just looking for some companionship with similar ladies.

Good luck to everyone on your cycles.
xx


----------



## mamochka

Pearly - we welcome anyone in our camp! I suggest you remain hopeful! It take only one - I know a cliche but it happened to my friend at 40.5 with just 2 eggs. Were you taking any supplements leading up to your cycle? Mamox


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome pearlyqueen (great name!)

You are definitely not butting in -we're all in this together 

It's a lowish number of follies but as clichéd as it sounds, it does only take one good one...  do you have a low AMH? Low quantity usually means high quality so hang in there....  no 2 IVF cycles are the same and each month can give different results. I've had 7, 4 and 9 and got 2 blasts from my 4 egg and 9 egg cycle - it's all about quality! 

Enjoy your injection free day and good luck - let us know how you get on xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I see Mamo and I are the Queens of cliché tonight


----------



## teapot73

*Angelica*, thank you and hope you've enjoyed your day off despite washing machine trouble! 
*Gray*, so sorry about your insomnia  Herbal shops sell valerian root - very mild herbal sedative, might be effective!
*Tracy*, hope your AF comes soon and your clinic replies to you!
*Sumpy*, you have such a strong will power about testing, that's amazing! I will try to resist testing early but probably will try POAS 3-4 days before OTD 
*Karhog*, almost half of 2ww gone for you! 
*Pearlyqueen*, welcome and best of luck for your EC on Friday! You never know, these 12 mm follicles might catch up and contain mature eggs! 

AFM my day at work was not bad . With regards to symptoms I have been getting sharp pains and some dull ache around both ovaries since EC, hope they settle.


----------



## PollyWolly

Evening all and welcome pearlyqueen!   all the best for EC on Friday!  As everyone is saying, it only takes one so you have every reason to be positive!

Hope all the 2ww ladies are hanging in there!

I had my 28 week midwife check today - everything is looking good.  Next one at 31 weeks and another scan at 32.

Px


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Pearlie - welcome   You're not butting in - I'm not even cycking yet   please don't worry about your eggs. I had 24   Last time and only 2 blasts which as you can see from signature did not lead to BFP. So it really isn't about how many you can make but more about the quality and as high Mamo and Angelica have said smaller numbers often means better quality - and do remember as a lady earlier this year always said - it just takes one.  Good luck for EC  

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

angelica_wales said:


> ...
> 
> If you've got a stressful job, it's probably worth you knowing, but also know you could get a false positive if you've got a late implanter...


Did you mean a false negative if a late implanter? I'm still not sure what to do. DH says to not test and just go home. Might as well do that...

Did YH fix your washing machine? I think mine wouldn't bother with it... How are you feeling post transfer?

Pearlie, welcome! May it be your only cycle!

tracy, did they call you from your clinic?

afm - I'm feeling ok. Trying to move the adoption process and work from home, so haven't had much time to think about symptoms, etc. I am on steroids and feel a bit sick after taking them. I'm just feeling a little blue today... Sorry for the lack of more personals.

have a nice day everyone

xx
Mrs.F


----------



## angelica_wales

Mrs F -  Doh! Yes of course   washing machine is still on its side but DH has assured me the parts will be delivered today so it will be working tonight... 

Feeling fine since transfer thanks - butt is getting sore from the prontogest!  I felt really down yesterday but put that down to the hormones as usual. I'm not sleeping to well but that's normal with the steroids for me 

Hope you're OK Mrs F -  good to keep yourself busy xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Pollywolly .... Great news 
Angelica .... Sounds like exact thing that would happen in my house 
Greyhoundgal..... When do you start ....

Afm I've been reading but not posted as nothing really to report 
We'll 2nd cycle to begin
Consent appt booked for 17 October .... Nervous happy worried all sorts of emotions 
Also will turn 41 in October yike lol 

So I will still be on reading May not post if nothing to report 
Nice to see a few familiar names from my last cycle in Feb .... 
Good luck all and have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

In sha Allah - welcome back and good luck with the cycle 

Mrs F - sorry you're feeling blue. Is there something you can do like watch a favourite funny movie to cheer you up? 

Angelica - hope you're feeling good??

AFm - nothing to report - I _may_ have ovulated. Temp has spiked and opk said peak yesterday (and it stays like that for 2 days) but I won't be sure til temp stays elevated for a few days....especially with broken sleep so I'm not counting any chickens (just sheep, lol). I did have the scan yesterday and there was one dominant follie and the sonographer said she though ov was imminent from thst, lining and liquid on the cervix. Within a couple of days max she thought so if it hadn't hsppened it's coming soon  better than last month fiasco  so me and DP doing bd  All week whether tired or not just on off chance of a natural one - you never know 

Mamo - any better with your skin?? 

Hello everyone else - Polly I literally cannot believe how fast time is going re your pg. Amazing .

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

In sha Allah - hang in there! 

Grey - I had porridge with fruit for dinner last night((( still strange tummy reaction followed by inflamed skin(

Mrs. F - is your clinic making you do 3 rescue shots of pregnyl after ET? If not, you probably unlikely to get a false positive on d5p5dt.

Going for my "gender" scan tonight!


----------



## Karhog

Pearly, welcome and best of luck for egg collection tomorrow!
Mrs F, hope you are feeling better soon. We are all entitled to feel crappy now and then with the amount of meds we are on and what our bodies are going through.
Angelica, how are you? Hope washing machine gets sorted.
Teapot,symptoms sounds promising!
In sha Allah, good luck for your upcoming cycle.
Tracy....any news?
Grey, enjoy the   ....you never know!
Mamo, enjoy seeing your little boy again!
Hi to Sumpy, Polly and anyone else I may have missed.

Afm... Half way through 2ww! Feeling fat and bloated and my skin has erupted in spots! Th first week is never too bad as I don't expect anything to happen. These next few days are going to be tough!


----------



## Mrs.F

Mamochka, I am not doing Pregnyl shots. Only Neupogen and Clexan injections. Enjoy the meeting with your son tonight!

Grey, sounds your AF is in check! Enjoy the natural making tonight  

Angelica, happy washing tonight  

Karhog, time flies... you are almost there! 

afm - it's just that sometimes I feel sooo optimistic and believe that it has worked this time, and then bam! despair kicks in and get's me overwhelmed... Maybe the fact that I am alone plays its role too... a few more days to go home to DH...
Thank you all for your support! it means so much!


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Mrs F - Hope you feel happier soon, its probably all the hormones that are making you feel down, why don't you treat yourself to something nice to eat? that's what I do when I'm feeling blue. Good luck with the adoption process, I have heard it takes a long time. 

Angelica - Hope the washing machine gets fixed tonight. I know what you mean about a sore bum. I'm on Lentogest twice a week! 

Teapot- Have your pains eased? My will power is weakening, I'm thinking of testing on Sunday as I don't work Mondays. 

Karhog- How's the insomnia easing?

Pollywolly- Glad everything is looking as it should. Exciting times.

Pearlyqueen -Welcome to the thread, don't worry re number of follicles as everyone has said quality rather than quantity. Enjoy your injection free day and good luck for the EC tomorrow. You may find the smaller follicles caught up.

Grey- How's the insomnia any better? Glad to hear things are working well this month. Good luck with the naturel trying..... 

InshaAllah - Good luck for the 17th and your 2nd cycle. Keep us posted

Mamo - enjoy the scan tonight.

Tracyev - Any sign of AF?

Hi to anyone else I have missed.

M x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi everyone

Wow, thanks so much for the lovely welcome - you are a great bunch!

Spent a lovely relaxing day today in prep for ec - up at 6 due to OH's alarm (grrrr) but then eventually back to sleep, then short walk with dog and watched tv all afternoon. So hopefully might have some good news tomorrow, and thanks so much for the reassurances regarding the low number of follies.

My AMH in October 2013 was 5, so quite low... I attempted IVF cycle 1 back in May but then postponed it due to a few paperwork complications and then went on a massive information-gathering spree!

As a result I've been on a total health kick - massively reduced sugar (can't quite say 100% cut out but lots of days have been sugar free, compared to very high in the past unfortunately ), gave up dairy, have pretty much eaten an avocado every day, went as organic as possible, no alcohol, no coffee/caffeine, upped my protein and I've been taking flaxseed, maca, hemp, spirulina, fish oils, Q-10, DHEA occasionally (when I felt brave enough, ha) and bee pollen. And drinking nettle tea. Oh and Pregnacare conception. Phew! So I basically bought Holland & Barrets. Annoyingly I haven't lost any weight but I MUST be healthier inside, surely!

Thanks so much for your comments about the "quality not quantity" - hopefully all those nutrients will have concentrated in those main eggs! I do feel I would prefer to have gone to ec on Monday but the consultant said otherwise but I actually only stimmed for 9 days... seems a bit short compared to other people. Oh well I can't really argue with his expertise.

Thanks again - it will take me a while to get to know you all but hope you've had a fantastic Thursday.
xx


----------



## kitechick

Hiya Pearlyqueen
My goodness, you've been living like a saint! Hope all goes well tomorrow. Fx for you & let us know how u get on. 
Sleep tight xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck tomorrow pearlyqueen - everything crossed for you xx

Mrs F - it doesn't get any easier does it!  A good friend of mine on here always reminds me to focus on the reasons it will work and not the reasons it won't - must be a a awful being on your own xx

Grey - have a good evening 

In Sha Allah - your appointment will be here before you know it!  Enjoy your last weeks of sanity!

Karhog - the 2nd week is the worst isn't it! Even my consultant said that as I left the clinic on Tuesday. Hang in there xx


Sumpy - you've done so well holding off from POAS - I've never made it to OTD before but I'm determined I will this time (maybe the day before as it's a Sunday)xx

Teapot - how are you doing?  xx

Biggest update from me today- our washing machine is officially dead we've ordered a new one for delivery on Saturday - not that you'd think it because my DH is still out there trying to fix it! 

Still feeling a bit emotional which is really not like me - don't know why it's worse this time around...

Looking forward to the distraction of the ryder cup for the next few days...

Hope the rest of you are doing well (mamo, polly, tracey and anyone else I've missed!)

Angelica xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone
Pearly, how did ec go? Hope you are taking it easy. You certainly couldn't have prepared your body any better! 
Sumpy, not long now! How are you feeling?
How are you today Mrs F?
Angelica.... Does this mean you have a mountain of washing to catch up on? We only got a tumble dryer after my son was born and I don't know how in ever managed without one beforehand!
How is everyone else doing?
Afm.... I've had some pink blood today which I'm   is implantation blood and nothing sinister. I checked on my last treatment and I had an implantation bleed the same day post transfer last time, so fingers crossed!


----------



## angelica_wales

How many dpt  are you Karhog? Sounds hopeful if you had it last time! 

We usually do our washing over the weekend so not too much backed up thankfully!  We've got a tumble dryer but never use it! 

xx


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi everyone

Well, just back from EC and it couldn't have gone better... got 4 eggs in the end. Have to say it was an amazing experience, just had a couple of Temazepam so was conscious but very giggly and it was amazing to see/hear them come out one by one.

OH's sperm had a few antibodies (first time ever, typical!) so looks like they will go for ICSI which might well be happening RIGHT NOW which is a bit mind-boggling!!!

Am now ensconced on the sofa and after fish and chips for lunch it's back on the health kick in hopeful preparation for Monday - fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic news pearly Queen! 4 is a great number.  Rest up this afternoon. Fingers crossed for great news tomorrow xx


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thanks Angelica! I see I'm just a few days behind you - how are you feeling?


----------



## Karhog

Well done on 4 eggs Pearly! Hope they are getting down to business and produce sdone lovely embies!
Angelica I am 8 days p5dt.


----------



## angelica_wales

pearlyqueen - I'm only 3dp5dt and feeling fine. Quite crampy since last night but the progesterone can do that... 

Sounds very promising karhog 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Angelica - yes I heard it can basically mimic preg symptoms, just to help matters... really hope it works out for you!

Thanks Karhog! Yes I'm hoping everyone's getting on really well at our egg and sperm garden party   And hope it is implantation bleeding for you, how exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.F

Pearlyqueen, 4 eggs is great! FX for successful fertilization and a proper division.

Angelica, no, it doesn't get any better or any easier... I had a long walk today and am feeling better. I have no symptoms whatsoever, but am trying not to dwell on that.

Karhog,  for good implantation!

afm - 1 more day and I will be home on Sunday... Trying to keep my mind buzy with the adoption process. I decided to not test so early. I can wait...

good night to all I have missed and have a relaxing weekend!

xx Mrs.F






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## teapot73

*Pearly*, congrats with 4 eggs! Wishing they all turn into great embryos!  You are a superwoman to have EC without IV sedation, I would never ever attempt that!
*Angelica*, hope you feel OK and have a lovely weekend! xx
*Karhog*, the implantation bleed sounds very positive! 
*Mrs.F*, wishing you to have a relaxing day tomorrow before returning home! xx

Hello to everybody else and have a enjoyable weekend! x

AFM nothing new to report really. I still have niggly pains around both ovaries (since EC) and no other symptoms. Trying to plan my weekend to be occupied with something useful rather than googling symptoms


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi to you all. Are any of you having treatment in london


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Pearlyqueen - Wow reading your resume you did everything you possible could, well done. Have you heard anything today? Congratulations on 4 eggs, hopefully they have all fertilised.

Mrs F - No symptoms is a good sign, I have been told. Save journey home tomorrow. I think its wise not testing to early.

Mamo - How was the scan? emotional? 

Grey - Are you sleeping any better?

In Sha Allah - Not long now until your appointment.

Tracyev - Any sign of AF?

Karhog - Your symptoms sound positive, as they are the same as last time. Have you decided when you are going to test yet? Fx crossed for you.

Angelica - It's so hard, isn't it? like someone said the symptoms for period and early pregnancy are the same, and its hard not to analyse everything we feel. Have you decided when your going to test? Have you caught up on the washing lol..

Teapot - Hope you found something good to do this weekend. Have your pains eased? I know what you mean about googling, I'm addicted. Not good!! 

Ziggyb25- Welcome and yes I'm at CRGH in London. Where are you doing your treatment?

Hi Kitechick and Pollywolly and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - My period like pains are subsiding not sure if that's good or bad? I didn't have any other symptoms during the 2ww just the period like pains starting two days ago. I rang my clinic but they couldn't pass judgement just said whilst there is no blood try to remain positive. They also advised not to test before Sunday. This will be 14days past 5dt. I'm really nervous about it, but I guess it is what it is!!! The OTD is Tuesday 30th. 

Enjoy your weekend everyone. xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi everyone
Sumpy, Good luck for tomorrows testing! I'm amazed you've held out, all sounds good so fx for a great result!    
Welcome Ziggy, not had treatment in London  but I know others have.
Pearly, any news on fertilization? Fx    
Teapot, hope you have kept busy, I know it's hard not to obsess during this time.
Hello to everyone else I've missed, hope you are having a relaxing weekend.
Afm, still had as bit of pink blood this am ( when I wiped, sorry tmi!) I had debated on doing a test but decided against it. I thought even if I managed to get a positive, this bleeding could get worse so I have decided to wait and see what today brings. Needless to say I am on constant knicker watch!


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi sumpy and karhog.

Thx for your reply, just getting to know you all by reading the thread. Im just doing my monitoring cycle at ARGC. NearlY at the end so hoping to start treatment beg Oct.


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm not feeling too good today... Very crampy,  stinking headache and quite nauseous and very tired! All "symptoms" which can be down to the progynova/prontogest/steroids - probably all of the above!  I'm having a lazy day, watching the golf and waiting for my washing machine to be delivered...

Sumpy - I thought my clinic had a long OTD at 14dp5dt I'd go mad by 16! I'm hoping to stick to my promise not to test until next weekend.  Good luck tomorrow!! 

Karhog - pink is ok! Not much longer for you to go now xx

Mrs F - I'm a strong believer that any "symptoms" or lack of mean nothing in the 2ww. The drugs we're all on cause havoc with our bodies (and minds!)  I had no "symptoms" worn my first iui (only on 1 cyclogest a day) and didn't know I was pregnant!  (long story!) First sign was sore (.)(.)  2 weeks after OTD! Have a lovely day and a safe journey home xx

Pearlyqueen - any news?

Teapot - hope you're keeping sane xx

Ziggy - welcome!


----------



## sumpy

Ziggyb25 - I did my first cycle at ARGC they are very organised. Good luck not long now Oct will be hear before we know it..

Karhog - Try not to worry about the bleed, as I'm sure its nothing to worry about, as you had it last time and it was a positive, also it must be to early to be a period! I can understand why your on panty patrol, I am too.  Surely it would be far to early to test now? what day are you on?

x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi ladies, thanks for the queries.

Well, got the call this morning. There were 4 eggs, 3 were mature enough to go to ICSI.

Overnight 2 have fertilized!! Eeeek!! Can't quite believe that I actually have the beginnings of children on this earth... it's totally mind-boggling!

So transfer will be Monday, pretty much exactly 72 hours after retrieval.

We paid extra for them to be photographed about 5 million times so we will also get a video of them - really excited about that too!

If anyone has any tips for what best to do post-transfer I would be delighted to hear them! I've got a couple of organic pineapples coming on Ocado delivery tonight - ate a bit of sugar today but not happy with myself so knocking that on the head again now, hopefully for nine months!

Angelica - hope you're feeling a bit better and it's pregnancy symptoms not prog - enjoy the new washing machine!

Wishing all the best for you Karhog, really hope that bleeding is good news.

Sumpy hope you can hold out on testing.

Happy Saturday to everyone else!
xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi sumpy why did you change clinic.


----------



## angelica_wales

That's great news pearly queen!  I ease off physical things (zumba mainly) and keep up the protein and water. I've heard mixed comments about pineapple. Brazil nuts are supposed to be good (a source of selenium) but the best advice I've had is from my consultant - Eat lots of chocolate and potter around 

Good luck for your transfer xx


----------



## sumpy

Ziggy - I changed because I found ARGC too demanding you have to go for blood tests every day when injecting and the second week of injecting you need two blood tests a day. So ending up spending most of the day in London. Found it to hard to juggle work.  Also I though CRGH would be cheaper but it's not it's more expensive. 

The statistics for my age group were the same for both clinics.

Hope this helps x


----------



## sumpy

Spoke to soon pains are back...

Can't be good getting period pains now. It can be implanting pains at this late stage!!

Worried.com x


----------



## Ziggyb

Sumpy. Right I see, it is very demanding. Thx for the advise. 
Goodluck with your treatment. Im trying to get used to the jargon. Still not sure what frosties are tho


----------



## Ziggyb

Ooo sumpy hope your ok. Can i ask how many days ago did you have implantation


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hope you're ok sumpy. From experience on other forums though it seems period pains can come at any point and not necessarily mean a period!

Thanks Angelica - funnily enough chocolate and pottering are what I do best! I have read a few posts advising bed rest for 2-3 days following transfer and I might think about that too.
xx


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, I am 9 dp5dt today. This early but I tested last time on same day past transfer and got a positive. I know testing early can cause more stress ad it could show false negative if too early or a  chemical.
I would say don't worry about your cramps etc. I got them at least for the first 12 weeks when pg and was told all perfectly normal. I was told my womb was  expanding and adapting.
Long as not accompanied by blood try to relax....easier said than done I know!
Pearly.... Great result!! Will have everything crossed for Monday. To have a video of your embies is great.  I would defo rest that day and the next. Plenty of fluid and get dh to spoil you.
Mrs F, safe journey home, how are you doing?
Hi everyone else x


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey there. I am so happy I'm going home, I can't wait to sleep in my own bed, next to DH, in his arms... that's a whole different world... 
Karhog, I know I will be both tempted to test at 9dp5dt and scared to do it. will keep FX for a BFP!
Sumpy, you are a champion! I would have tested by now if I were you  Bravo! FX for a BFP tomorrow!
Perlyqueen, 3 is a good number! FX for the transfer on Monday. 
Angelica, are you enjoying the new washing machine  

Hi to everyone I failed to address personally and have a good night.

afm - have occasional period pains... Sleep is not good (I guess I have to blame the steroids for that?) I'm off to bed now.


----------



## mamochka

Ladies on 2ww - i wish you ALL very fat BFPs! So much at stake right now i can feel it in the air of the thread))

Ziggy - I did my first fresh and FET with ARGC, i changed because i was not too happy with them and how they handles a few things including follow up consultations.

Sumpy - yes the scan was very emotional as always but i am a bit more confident now compared to 8ww and living from scan to scan and being afraid to look at the screen.

Polly - did you go for some physio for your SPD?

Grey - hope you sleep improves just as my itchy!

Good night everyone!

Mamox


----------



## mmummy

PearlyQueen, sorry to jump the thread, but in the category of 'things i wish i'd known' .... I had a couple of days of mostly bedrest after ET.  I spent wayyyy too much time googling.  Although if anyone is going to actually 'recommend' bed rest or not, the bias is towards resting, the only actual research I could find showed that light exercise - ie walking, that kind of thing - was the best, and the worst thing to do was just sitting.  It's only one research paper, i haven't looked for it since april, but you might be able to find it if you google.  I couldn't find anything that provided actual support for bed rest.  I used to study medicine (before i saw the light) and am pretty good at medical research.  what is clear though, is that if you get out of bed and it stresses you a lot (some people tend to worry 'just in case'), then the stress may offset the good of the blood flow to the womb.  If you feel a need to stay in bed, you can get good blood flow by planting your bum against the wall (or your bedhead), your back on the floor and your legs up the wall.  Not sure how long you're supposed to do that for, but i did manage to fall asleep like that one time!

best of luck xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Mamo - no haven't had physio but I have been given a few tips on how to avoid the pain.  Having said that just doing housework makes it hurt and then today I did a big supermarket shop and then trying to control the full trolley was a challenge! It's not unbearable so I'll just put up with it for the moment.

Welcome Ziggy!  Frosties are frozen embryos  

Fab news Pearly!  All the best for ET on Monday 

Hope you have a good sleep Mrs F.

Hi to Angelica, sumpy, Karhog, teapot and anyone else I've missed  

Polly X


----------



## mmummy

PollyWolly... if you can do any pregnancy pilates anywhere, it will help massively with most cases of SPD.  (They are the type of 'exercises' the physio will give you).  Having had SPD to a point where I almost couldn't walk, I would highly recommend starting it before symptoms get worse x


----------



## Ziggyb

Thanks Polly x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi mmummy - I haven't looked for pilates, only yoga - good idea!  I've done aquanatal a couple of times but that's all.
X


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi, thanks for the replies.

mmummy - really helpful, thanks. There is lots of advice for bedrest out there from women who claim to have done it and then got their bfp, but I can see that keeping moving would make perfect sense too. Gaah, not sure what I'll do!

Unfortunately I've caught OH's cold. He had a sore throat on Friday but managed to deliver his load then came down with fever Friday night. I came down with it yesterday, don't feel too fevery but really tired and my throat is killing. Grrrr. Typical - first cold I've had this year! So I assume the clinic will go ahead with transfer tomorrow but I'll ring them first thing just in case.

Other than that I'm nesting in, got some lovely projects to do for next week, including sorting all our photos into albums etc. No matter what the outcome is I'm determined to enjoy the next two weeks and will deal with whatever happens when it happens.

Happy Sunday everyone xx


----------



## sumpy

Evening,

Thank you everyone for your support, I'm still getting pains albeit not so frequent.

I had an awful night last night could not sleep. Woke at 3 and could not get back off again, partly due to worrying about doing the test today and partly to do with the steroids. So decided to do it first thing this morning and I CANT BELIEVE IT IM PREGNANT. I intend to remain positive (albeit not always easy) but I recognise its very early days and this is just one of the stages throughout the process and I have a long way to go. But for today at least there is a big smile on my face. This is my third time of being pregnant hopefully third time lucky.        

Hi to everyone, hope you all ok. good luck to all those in the 2ww, I will do more personals next time.

M xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Congratulations, Sumpy! That's great news. Wishing you a happy, healthy, uneventful pregnancy  

Maggie xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations sumpy!!!!!


----------



## Karhog

Woo hoo! Massive congratulations Sumpy!!


----------



## Karhog

Ok....I did a sneaky test this morning 10 day p5dt and     early days I know and a lot can happen but wahay!  I have to enjoy the ' now'  and what will be will be now. Yippee!


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Ooooh, another BFP!! Congratulations, Karhog   


Maggie xxx


----------



## Altai

Sumpy, Karhog- what a wonderful news. Congratulations!!!! Wishing you both successful pregnancy. 

Pearly- I think clinics usually progress with ET despite flu. I was having a cold throughout my second ivf and lister said cold/flu doesn't effect egg genetics. don't know whether it could effect implantation hopefully not. 

I was listening to webseminar on embryo implantation this Friday and the clinic said they had better prg rates with FET (from surviving embryos) for over 40s.


----------



## PollyWolly

Sumpy and Karhog that is AMAZING!!!!!! CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!!!!     

The feeling is amazing, I remember it well.

Wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Px


----------



## angelica_wales

Blimey! Another one! Congratulations Karhog xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Woo hoo sumpy & Karhog how wonderful is that!!!! I am delighted for you both   Keep healthy and happy  

Altai - I think I read that about FET too somewhere and also that a lot of success in FET for de too. Interesting......

Pearly - hope you feel better soon....I'm sure a cold will be fine for EC / eT. 

Polly - hope you can get that sorted out soon. Mummy's idea sounds good.

Hope 2wwaiters are all ok  

Hello everyone else
Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Girls - are on the roll!!!! Congratulations Sumpy and Karhog!!!!


----------



## Karhog

Thanks so much ladies, 
Pearly, good luck for transfer tomorrow! X


----------



## Tracyev

Yippee Sumpy and Karhog  
Here's hoping the BFPs keep on comin'.

Pearly- joining you in the first cold of the season-just as I start stims. Blech. Obviously not optimal but trusting not going to be detrimental either.


----------



## kitechick

Wooooooo hooooooo Sumpy & Karhog!  Fantastic news! So pleased for you both. 

Pearly - hope tomorrow goes well - they should go ahead as no anaesthetic or anything.  Maybe u should rest up if you are still feeling ill after ET. 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## teapot73

Oh, *Sumpy* and *Karhog*, congratulations, hooray, your news made my day!!! 
*Pearly*, good luck for ET tomorrow!
*Tracy*, best of luck with your new cycle!  for success!

Hello to Angelica, Mamochka, Altai, Grayhoundgal, Kitechick, Mrs.F, Polly, Maggie, Ziggy, mmummy and everybody else whom I unintentionally missed! xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Woooa, I was away for a day and what a welcome! Sumpy, Karhog, congratulations!!! That's great news!
Angelica, Teapot it's our turn now  

I am home and already in the office   

Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## In sha Allah

Wow what a great high to come back to 
Congratulations to all the successful bfps  
Afm consent appointment now 10 th November rather than 17 the October due to financial reasons as we have booked a few city breaks this month November and December 
I suppose it will give sometime for the vitamen supplements to help hubby work x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Wow how fab to come back to two bfp's! Congratulations!!

Thanks for all your good wishes. All went ahead despite my cold which is still lingering grrr. Tracyev sorry to hear you are joining me! Hoping you feel loads better soon.

Egg transfer was AMAZING and we have a little video of our embies developing for the first 69 hours. Am I allowed to post a link to it on here? Oh well here it is - 




 (Please let me know if I need to delete this link).
It's amazing! And the embie on the right, shortly before he/she splits into two cells, I SWEAR a smiley face appears!!!

In sha Allah november will be here before you know it.
Looking forward to hearing of many other bfp's this month.
xx


----------



## kitechick

How amazing s that video Pearlyqueen- I was chuffed with the photo of my 5 days blasts - but that is so cool!!!

Congratulations PUPO lady


----------



## Karhog

Pearly.....
Congrats on being Pupo! Wow that video is fantastic! So detailed... What an amazing thing to have as a keepsake to show your grown up embies! ( fingers crossed!!
Hi everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, I'm on phone.


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your congratulations and well wishes.

Karhog- Congratulaions when are you having a blood test done?

Pearlyqueen - Congratulations on being PUPO. Your video is amazing, an excellent keep sake. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

In sha Allah - Having a few city breaks sounds lovely. where you of to? Novembers will soon be here.

Mrs F - Glad your home safe and reunited with DH. How are you finding the 2ww? decided when you will test?

Teapot & Angelica - How are you holding up on your 2ww? how much longer until you test?

Hi Grey, Mamo, Mummy, Ziggy, pollywolly, Maggiephatcat and anyone else I have missed.

AFM - I did another test today as I felt so unwell yesterday I started to doubt things, but it came up positive still. I have a blood test on Thursday. Not that I will understand what the levels mean. If anyone can explain what levels are good etc I would be interested. I also have been booked in for a scan next Friday. I'm just praying that the little things hang on in there, get comfy and get through the next crucial period.
Xx


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, i haven't let my clinic  or gp know yet as my otd isn't till Fri. My clinic is in Prague so unless my gp is kind I wont have bloods done.
When I tested on Sun the clear blue said 2-3 weeks and since then I've only done cheap tests. ( both positive) 
I may have to go private for a scan but won't go till I am at least six weeks.
Exciting you have scan organised! How are you feeling now? Any other symptoms?


----------



## PollyWolly

Pearly, that video is amazing!! I have pictures of our two but not a video - isn't it fantastic to see how life begins?!

Hi everyone - just a quickie from me as I'm so tired - we went to our first antenatal class tonight.  Was really interesting but at two hours' long after a full day's work, my brain feels a bit mashed!

Sumpy, I think the HCG levels range greatly and you can find some charts showing the normal ranges on the internet.

I'm off to bed now - night all.

Polly x


----------



## angelica_wales

Sumpy - this link might help:
http://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/

Pearlyqueen - congratulations on being pupo! Hope the 2ww flies by for you 

Hope everyone is fine especially my fellow 2ww ers 

I'm 7dp5dt - I might do a test on Thursday but OTD isn't until Monday...

Angelica
xx
/links


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Angelica - step away from the tests lady   Just even until the weekend??

Pearly - fabulous video!!! Thanks for sharing  

Polly - glad to hear first class went ok but a lot to take in after a day's work I shoukd think  

Sumpy - hope you're doing ok?

AFM - I've decided to do a 2Ww too   well we did bd on ov day so it would seem rude not to join in   I'm going to do a test Monday I reckon - AF due next Wednesday. 

Karhog, kite, in shah Allah, Mrs f, teapot and of course Mamo   hello to you all and anyone else I've forgotten in my tired haze  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Karhog - I say more than one in their judging by cb test! 

Sumpy -www betabase.info is a good place to check for ranges for each of the day of 1st month post ovulation (EC for us IVF ladies)

2wwers remaining - how are you feeling? I hope positive PMA!

Grey, Altai, polly , in sha - 

Afm - came down with the cold on Sunday so now on natural remedies trying to beat the beast. Can imagine LO jumping around inside when I sneeze!

Mamox


----------



## Mrs.F

Hallo everyone!

Sumpy, I was thinking of testing this morning (9dp5dt) in my sleep. I woke up at 3.30 and was so worried I might see a negative... That literally killed the temptation - I just don't want to see a negative... I had nightmares that I have a positive, but the betaHCG doesn't double properly and cried my eyes out in my sleep... I am booked for a bloodtest on Friday (11dp5dt), but the result won't come out until Tuesday I guess... I might POAS at the weekend...

Karhog, have you tried to do the bloodtest with your Gyn? That's what I'm actually doing.

Grey, congrats on being PUPO! Isn't Monday a bit too soon for a test?

Pearlyqueen, congrats on being PUPO! Great video too! I have never had one, only pictures of our blasts

Mamochka, get better soon!

Polly, what are you doing at the antenatal class?

Hi to everyone else I unintentionally missed!


----------



## Tracyev

Pearly – congrats on being PUPO !  Really wondeful video. Thanks for sharing. Hope you are feeling better. The cold seems to be winding down for me, although sinuses still bothersome. 


Mamo – sorry you had to join the cold club. Feel better soon. 

Hoping all the recent BFP girls are doing OK and Fx to those  currently in the 2ww (including Grey ). 

AFM – been stimming since Monday.  First scan on Friday morning.


----------



## Karhog

Tracy... Good luck with by your scan on Friday, hope you see lots of juicy follies!
I have also joined the cold club and am feeling wiped out.
Mrs F, totally understand the not wanting to see a negative. I rationalized it by thinking if I saw a negative it could still be too early to see a bfp yet. Fingers crossed for you ...not long to go now anyway!
Polly, sounds like a long day. Are you doing Nct classes?
Mamo, hope your cold is getting better.
Sumpy, how were you feeling ( apart from excited!)
Grey...woohoo.... Good luck on your 2ww, will have everything crossed for you.
In sha Allah, city breaks sound great. Where are you thinking of going?
Pearly, pupo lady, how are you doing?
Angelica.... Have you dine a sneaky? How many dpt are you now?
Mrs teapot...how about you?
Hi to Kitechick, Altai, Maggie and anyone else I may have missed. 

Afm. Nothing more to report. Still resting positive. Time seems to have really slowed down!


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Not doing nct classes, we're just doing the freebie NHS one, which is a three week course.  Last night focussed on 'normal' birth, the three stages and timeline of labour.  It was really good although DH has been quoting things to me all evening - at least he was paying attention I suppose!  Next week focusses on pain relief and labour that doesn't go to plan.  Think the final week is on after the birth and feeding.

Mrs F/Angelica I know people tell you stay away from the pee sticks but I ALWAYS tested early but that's just impatient me!!

Tracyev good luck for your first scan on Friday  

Hope you feel better soon Mamo  

Hello Grey, Sumpy, Karhog, Kitechick, Insha, Teapot and Altai!   sorry if I've missed anyone!

Px


----------



## angelica_wales

Quick update as I'm trying not to obsess (who am i trying to kid!?)  I've decided to stay in my PUPO bubble until Sunday. If it's bad news I'll only have to deal with it once - it will be a big change for me!

Teapot, Mrs F - hope you're being strong 

I'll catch up with you all properly next week...

Angelica xx


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morning everyone! Gorgeous day here (freezing though)

Well done Angelica on a tough decision, probably best one for your sanity though. I cannot bear to see a negative test so think I will last out too.

Sorry to everyone I seem to have passed my cold on to! This one has lingered a bit more than I had expected, but ok today.

Well the 2ww is driving me crazy, as expected. The little AF-style niggles I've been having seemed to stop last night so I had total meltdown. Bit more positive this morning but we'll see how the day wears on!

Have watched the video of my embies about 3.8 million times (maybe 3.9 actually) and on the little embie on the right, shortly before he/she splits into two, a little smiley face appears very briefly! Taking that as a good sign (when I am able to).

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Good morning everyone!
I'm going for a blood test today. Please keep your FX for me!

Will write more later on

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Greyhoundgal

MrsF - very best of luck for today lovely   - got everything crossed for you  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Well Ladies today is Otd and even though its old news now, got +3 weeks on clear blue. Delighted!
Good luck today Mrs F!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Great news on your continuing BFP karhog     I feel inspired by these BFPs!

Grey xx


----------



## Tracyev

Mrs F - Good luck. Everything crossed for you.  

Karhog – Great news.   So happy things seem to be progressing as they should. What ‘s next?

Grey – Hope things are good in your 2ww. Wouldn’t it be wonderful to get a natural BFP? 

Waves to everyone else.

AFM – scan this morning showed 8 follies. 1 already at 13mm and lining at 9mm.   Last time it took me 9 day to reach this stage. Waiting to see if doc will cut back on the meds, particularly as need to be synched with donor.


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Tracey great news.  How come you're are using donor if you have so many of your own eggs


----------



## Ziggyb

Goodluck mrs F


----------



## Tracyev

Hi Ziggy - donor back up plan. As you know, even good number eggs does not usually mean good number of qualityembies after 40   

As this is our last go, trying to put everything in our favor. Perhaps we will have something to freeze. Dare I hope?


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh bless. Its so hard but it seems like everyone is getting good results. Im hoping to start my stims end next week. Just waiting for AF.


----------



## sumpy

Hi Everyone,

Tracyev - Everything is sounding good with the follicle and your lining, keep it up.

Mrs F - Good luck for your blood test. Hope you get  better result than me.

Karhog – Great news.  Glad everything is going well. How's your cold?

Grey – Congratulations on being PUPO. Keep us posted.

Teapot - How is the 2ww going?

Pearlyqueen - AF pains can be a positive thing, so try to remain positive and try not to worry.

Hi to Kitechick, mamo, InshaAllah, Altai and pollywolly

Angelica - Well done for being strong and holding out. Good luck for Sunday.

AFM – I had my first blood test done yesterday and it wasn't good news. My blood level is vey low 225. I had my EC 09/09/14 and ET 14/09/14. So quite a way in. I'm devastated the clinic has said I'm at risk of a miscarriage (feel like a ticking time bomb) they are doing a further test tomorrow to see if they double. Don't really know what else to say feel very sad/nervous. My happy bubble has been burst!!

Mx


----------



## sumpy

I also meant to say I feel really really cold can't get warm. 

Does anyone know is this a symptom of miscarriage?

Mx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh sumpy - I didn't want to read and run   I'm not an expert on the numbers so I don't want to say anything about that just to say that I'm thinking of you and sending you and your embie lots of positive vibes  . Could you take a warm shower and then get into bed for a while? I always find that warms me up.

Hope you get some good news   

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Thanks so much for keeping your FX for me! I got a telephone number of the lab doing the bloodtests so I can call tomorrow and ask about the result. Booked another appointment for Monday too.

Oh, sumpy   don't be sad. It might have been late implantation... Hope it doubles nicely  

Tracy, good luck with your cycle! 8 follies sounds really good and 9mm lining sounds pretty welcoming for the little buddies  

Ziggy, thank you and good luck with your cycle! Will keep my FX for you!

Grey, how are you doing? When yre yo testing?

Angelica, hang in there girl! A couple more days to go!

Teapot?

Karhog   a couple more weeks and you will hear the first HB! 

Polly, is your bump growing? Do you have a name yet?

Mamochka, are you getting better? How's your beanie doing? Do you have a name yet? 
Polly, Mamochka, Don't answer if it's too personal a question  


afm - I have occasional AF pains and an outburst of a PMS 2 days ago, but that was it. Have weird dreams though... My DH and I both dreamed last night I had a positive on a stick... I like being PUPO.   for good results... 

xx Mrs.F


----------



## mamochka

Sumpy dear - so sorry hon , don't want to be planting false hopes but maybe it's a late implanter  When was you OTD so we can work it out what was the OTD value of hcg? The feeling of coldness is usually under active thyroid

MrsF - I am very happy to answer, just don't want to upset ladies who are still trying(( I know on other boards there were complaints about too much pg talk on current cyclers boards so trying to be mindful)). Cold is clearing up thank you, I was expecting it to be a long play as was on so much immune suppression this summer.
Keeping fx for you, no POAS then for you, huh ?


----------



## Mrs.F

Mamochka, yes, you're right... Haven't thought about it that way...  

Sumpy, I'm cold when I haven't slept well/enough...


----------



## sumpy

Thank you Mrs F and Mamo. I have my FX.


----------



## CassieLane

Help someone!
I am 40 and just had my AMH back its 1.41! Does this mean I cant do IVF with my own eggs. I am desperate to use my own eggs.
Advice would be really appreciated.
Thank ladies
CL
xxx


----------



## mamochka

Cassie - what is the measurement units of your AMH?


----------



## kitechick

Sumpy - try and stay positive - my bean was been a late implanter & so could happen to you too.  There is still hope lovely lady - hang on in there xx

Hi to everyone else - am still following everyone's progress but not really updating.  Only thing to say from me is scan has changed to Friday as DH can't make Thursday now & the morning sickness has kicked in big time this week.  Can't really eat until midday as feel pants until then!  

Hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## pearlyqueen

Happy Friday everyone.

CassieLane sorry I don't know much about AMH but mine was 5 a year ago so probably about 3 now.

Sumpy I have everything crossed for you that it isn't over.

Tracyev - great plan! Will you have embryos from both back in, or what is your plan?

Angelica hope you are staying nice and strong!

Has anyone had problems with their blood sugar while taking progesterone? I just ate a ham salad sandwich and got the jitters, teeth chattering, needing to lie down etc. I was the same yesterday, I had to have a piece of chocolate before evening meal, first sweet thing in ages. Rang the clinic and spoke to a nurse she said there is no connection but it's all over the internet that there is. Don't quite know what to do or what to eat, but it can't be good for the embies if they are still in there!
xx


----------



## CassieLane

Hi mamochka, does 1.41 pmo1/1 help? Thanks so much x


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, i will have everything crossed your level doubles. Don't lose hope at this stage, wait and see what the results bring. As for feeling cold....you could be getting a bug. My cold is finally subsiding but I had the shivers and felt really cold, this was followed by a really sore throat and very runny nose, you could be getting a version of that as there's as lot going round. I ended up having to take paracetamol and an early night.
Hope you feel better soon and that tomorrow brings better news.   
Tracy, great lining and eggies going on there!
Mrs F, keep us updated! I've been having weird dream too!
Kitechick, just eat little and often if you can.
Cl. Sorry I don't know much about numbers these days.
Grey is the big day Wed?
Angelica, not long to go now!!
Mamo, glad you are feeling better. When's the next scan?
Teapot, when's otd? How are you?
Pearly, not experienced any sugar problems on 2ww. Although I did get gestational diabetes in my pregnancy last year. Try and have several small meals throughout the day as this helps regulate a steady level. 
Hi to Polly, Ziggy, In Sha Allah any anyone else I've missed.


----------



## mamochka

Cassie - just cut and paste for you

AMH Assay :
Results can be reported in pmol/l or ng/ml
The conversion factor is 1 pmol/l = 7.14 ng/ml 
Therefore if AMH is 1 it could be as high as 
1 pmol/l which is equal to 7.14 ng/ml 
Check the reference range for your lab before interpreting a result!


Interpretation
(women under age 35)
AMH Blood Level
High (often PCOS) Over 4.0 ng/ml
Normal 1.5 - 4.0 ng/ml
Low Normal Range 1.0 - 1.5 ng/ml
Low 0.5 - 1.0 ng/ml
Very Low Less than 0.5 ng/ml


----------



## mamochka

On the other hand:

Optimal fertility	40.04-67.9pmol/l
Satisfactory fertility	21.98-40.03pmol/l
Low fertility	3.08-21.97pmol/l
Very low/undetectable	0.0-3.07pmol/l

I am confused now!


----------



## mamochka

finally comparison

Ovarian Fertility Potential	pmol/L	        ng/mL
Optimal Fertility	                28.6 - 48.5	4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility	        15.7 - 28.6	2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility	                  2.2 - 15.7	0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable	    0.0 - 2.2	0.0 - 0.3
High Level	                                > 48.5	> 6.8

I guess it is low. But my friend had two babies with AMH below 1


----------



## CassieLane

Thanks so much! Really sweet of you. I guess this is the problem with getting blood test results back,without a consultation.

A few reviews I've seen say it now depends on AFC count! This is mind blowing.

If anyway has a good news stories or advice like mamochka, please can you share! 

Thanks so much
cl
X


----------



## Tracyev

Hey Cassie and welcome. If your AMH is pmol then it is really quite low. According to the lab I use, anything below 1.5 pmol is "post menopausal". Unfortunately with your current levels and according to' the books' you seem to be in premature ovarian failure. This does not mean all hope is lost. You may still be able to produce a couple of good eggs but it is probably going to take a very high (expensive) amount of stimulation drugs  and likely several if not numerous attempts before/if you are successful. I would also suggest a careful diet , acupuncture etc. Have you had an antral follicle count done? Had your DHEA levels tested? Some differences can be seen between months. It is important to have the overall picture - AFC, day 3 estrogen, FSH and LH before a clear picture about your fertility can be formed. I hope I didn't bring you down with this post but did want to be honest. Good luck in any case.


----------



## Tracyev

Sumpy - So sorry that the results were not what you were hoping for today    Like everyone else   that you just had a late implanter. Take care of yourself, hun.


----------



## teapot73

Sumpy, please don't lose hope, praying that your number doubles!   
Karhog, congratulations on continuing BFP! x
Mrs.F, good luck with beta results! x
Angelica, best of luck for Monday testing! x
Kitechick, FX for your scan next week!  
Tracy, you've got a great number of follies! 
Hello to Mamochka, Gray, Altai, In Sha Allah, Polly, Ziggy, Pearly and everyone else!

AFM my OTD is Monday 6th October but I tested yesterday (10dp3dt) and its BFN  . I don't expect any miracles and glad to have a w/end to recover a bit. The beta results will be available only on Tuesday as I am doing it through GP.


----------



## Karhog

Teapot, sorry to hear of your bfn. Please don't give up all hope until otd though. As much as we want to see that bfp early, we are given a test day for a reason. Wait until the 6th until completely writing this cycle off. Will have everything crossed for you on Monday


----------



## teapot73

Thank you, Karhog! xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Teapot - Karhog is right - you could still be too early. A lot can change by Monday xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Teapot, have you forgotten what happened to kitechick not so long ago? She tested, cried her eyes out and got a positive with the blood test...   Hang in there girl!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Teapot just to echo others I would wait on hcg results. POAS can't pick up low levels so it might be too early for you. Rest up over the weekend and see what's what on Monday. Thinking of you  

Grey xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Teapot - that's still a tad early you know - either test again on Sunday or wait until your official OTD to get a proper blood reading.  Keeping everything crossed for you  

Sumpy - don't lose hope - that's not exactly a low hcg reading in my opinion  

Mrs F - is it tomorrow you can ring for your blood results? Best of luck to you!!  Yes, my bump is growing.  I feel a bit awkward talking about it as I know how hard it is for everyone else who is still cycling.

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a great weekend. It's my birthday tomorrow (44 eek, best update my signature!!) - DH is taking me out for afternoon tea   (minus the champers).

Px


----------



## teapot73

*Angelica, MrsF, Grey, Polly, Karhog*, thank you all so much for your support! I just thought that implantation would have happened by yesterday but I won't test anymore and wait for beta.
*Polly*, Happy Birthday for tomorrow! xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Happy Birthday Polly! May your dearest dream come true and may the BDay fairy bring you all that you hold dear


----------



## angelica_wales

Happy birthday polly xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Well, its official - I'm pregnant   beta HCG 151 on 11dp5dt. Will repeat the blood on Monday. I did POAS on Friday morning and it came our BFP, but I just wanted to have it confirmed. Still can't believe it's happening and dare not be happy...

Angelica, Teapot will keep my FX and TX!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Mrs F! That's great news   that's made my day! 

I'm  still resisting but not feeling too confident. I've been spotting a bit over the last couple of days so don't know if it's a good sign or AF fighting with the progesterone.  I'm expecting the worst tomorrow... We shall see...


----------



## Dollyeden

Be happy....☺☺☺☺☺Wonderful news. Happy Weekend xxx


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Mrs F!            Congratulations!!


----------



## Karhog

Polly


----------



## Tracyev

Congrats Mrs F   Good strong number. FX for doubling.

Happy bday Polly. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## kitechick

Woooo hoooo Mrs F - fantastic news to start the day.  That's brilliant.  Let yourself be happy - live in the moment you ARE pregnant lady! 

Teapot - don't loose hope - you tested early.  Hang on in there & wait until OTD or bloods - remember even 2 days after OTD I was still negative.  Was only 3 days after that that we did bloods & came out positive after giving up all hope.  Try and keep busy this weekend & hold on to positive thoughts.  

Happy birthday Polly - have a lovely cream tea.

Cassie - my AMH is / was 4 in February which is considered low.  I was on highest dose of medicine (costs lots)  but we got 7 follies which 5 went to blast.  Don't give up hope.  I guess the best thing is to chat with your consultant / nurses about options.  

Have a lovely Saturday everyone - it would be good when the rain stops.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Happy birthday Polly! Have a lovely day.

Mrs F - many congrats, yippee!!

Teapot - I've got everything crossed that it was just too early and there's a bfp waiting there for you.

Karhog thanks for your advice - I had been leaving it quite a while between meals maybe that's the problem & progesterone making it worse.

Mamochka thanks for the amh numbers - seems I'm not that low after all (my clinic said I was though hmmmmm)

Happy Saturday to everyone.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Woo hoo Mrs F you're pregnant                Yay!!

Polly happy birthday - enjoy your cream tea   

Teapot - hope you're feeling ok today

Angelica - holding out I hope??

Grey xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh so happy for you Mrs F.....Fantastic news.

Happy birthday Polly


----------



## PollyWolly

Thank you for the birthday wishes!  

MRS F THAT IS FANTASTIC!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!         

XX


----------



## mamochka

Polly dear - have a wonderful birthday and don't eat to much  

Mrs F - I am so delighted with you news!

Tea, Sumpy - everything crossed for you!


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Teapot fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Angelica, Dollyeden, Karhog, Tracy, kitechick, pearlyqueen, Grey, ziggy, Polly, Mamochka, thank you so much for your support and undesranding!

about AMH - mine was also considered low (don't remember the number now), but my FSH was very good and we managed to get more than 14 eggs on each of the 4 stimulations I had.


----------



## teapot73

*Mrs.F*, such wonderful news, congratulations with a strong beta number!  x
*Polly*, hope you enjoyed your birthday celebrations, may all your wishes come true!
*Kitechick*, thank you, I remember about your cheeky late implanter  xx
*Pearlyqueen, Gray, Ziggy, mamochka*, thank you! I have actually been working today - felt good to be busy . 
*Angelica*,  for BFP for you! x


----------



## CassieLane

Kitechick & Mrs F, thanks 4 the positive words 
cl x


----------



## angelica_wales

BFN for me today (12p5dt)  So I'm pretty sure that's us out...


----------



## Karhog

Oh Angelica so sorry about the bfn. When is otd? Could it still be a little early if a late implanter?


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Angelica - Im really feeling for you.  Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Angelica - I can't believe your sad news this morning   So sorry to read that   Nothing I can say that will somehow make it better.....I hope you and DH are being good to each other and in time you might be able to regroup and consider next steps   Thinking of you

Grey xxxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, Angelica, so sorry to hear that   Take a break and give it one more try. Are you doing a blood test tomorrow?
Might still have a chance... The bets HCG needs to be more than 100 IU in the blood to show on a stick...


----------



## Tracyev

Angelica - So so sorry to read your news. Sending you big  .


----------



## mmummy

Mrs F, I had a squinter on the internet cheapies for 2 days (travelling and only had them with me, really really they were squinters), then day 3 morning i had a positive on a clearblue advanced fertility test monitor; my hcg bloods were only 65 when i tested on day 3.  Having said that, don't be discouraged; you only need 25 on OTD to be classes as pregnant; our clinic has had levels as low at 10 on OTD which have gone on to a live birth.


----------



## mamochka

Angelica - i am so very-very sorry   for the outcome  . Let us know if any advice is needed for the future. Take care of yourself in these coming days. Lots of hugs with DP.

Ladies doing the repeat bloods tomorrow - FX! 

Lots of love!

Mamox (now also coughing a little it)


----------



## PollyWolly

Angelica, I'm really sad to read that   take care of yourself  

Mamo - I ate WAYYYY too much


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks for your kind words ladies - it really does mean a lot to me to know you're all here and know exactly what it's like...  My tears have all dried up now ready to start the battle again...

We've paid for a 2 cycle package so still have one to go - probably try again in the new year but need to have a think first.  I've got my follow up on Monday so will get a list of questions - I've been doing lots of reading....  I'll definitely have a  hysteroscopy (My clinic offer them now where they didn't before this cycle) and maybe some DNA fragmentation testing.  I don't know how far to go though!  It's just very annoying that we have had implantation twice before and nothing this time - even with "textbook" embryos.  On my 2nd fresh cycle we knew the embryos weren't perfect - they had abnormal cell division so we almost expected that they wouldn't work...

I'm angry more that upset (thought it's best I work from home today in case I shout at people  )

Thanks again lovely ladies xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Angelica  
Have you had your immunes checked? Aks about the PBMC - whether your clinic offers it. My embryos were not texbook, but at least didn't have any fragmentations. Take a break if you can and then make a plan and as you mentioned a list of questions. Give yourself at least a 3-month break (it takes 3 months for the new eggcells to come up)... 
Just ask and there will surely be at least one person to give you an answer...


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks Mrs.F  - Do you have another beta today?

I haven't had my immunes checked but had intralipids this time plus steroids - they do offer testing so I'll ask if they recommend it

I won't try again until January/February - I agree that your body needs time to recover (physically and mentally!).  My clinic insist on 2 natural AF's before starting again anyway which I think is very wise...

xx


----------



## teapot73

*Angelica*, very very sorry to read your news, big big   xx Its's such a lottery... I had hysteroscopy with the scratch this time, intralipids, steroids, clexane, injectable progesterone, embryo glue and embryogen, but either embryos do not develop further or my stupid endometrium does not let them stick 
I had my beta and progesterone levels taken today but because its via GP, the results will only be ready tomorrow or even Wednesday . I started spotting yesterday so did another test and it was definitely negative. Unfortunately cannot work from home and had a meltdown today at work - thankfully did not last long. I will definitely need 4-6 months to recover from this.


----------



## sumpy

Hi 

Just a quick message for Angelica. Sorry to hear your news, I wish I could say something to make it better, but from experience I know I can't this whole process is so draining and upsetting. Take time to like your wounds. I was glad to read that your thinking of your next cycle already. You go GIRL!!
Big hugs.

Sorry no other personals but I'm in turmoil at the moment, up then down, but hope to spend more time on here again soon. 

M x


----------



## kitechick

Angelica-  I'm so sorry.  You must be feeling completely heartbroken and lost at the moment.  I'm not surprised you're angry and want answers.  This whole thing is so emotional and draining; it's probably a good idea to take some time out but at least you have the option of another try if you think that is right in the future.  Spend some time on yourself & coming to terms with this news.  Take care my lovely    

Teapot - hang on in there.  It's not over yet - there is still hope.    Sending you lots of


----------



## Mrs.F

Angelica, I was pretty angry after my second failed cycle too... I started really researching after that and gave myself a 7-month rest. Call me crazy, but apart from all the supplements I was taking and the acupuncture I was doing, I also asked an astrologist about the best times to do the next treatments... Hope your next cycle is the successful one  

sumpy    

teapot   sorry to hear you started spotting

afm - I am waiting for the results from the second blood test tomorrow


----------



## Karhog

Hi Ladies, hope you are ok....seems a day when lots of     are needed.
I started spotting yesterday, mostly when I wipe but also some on my liner. I have been pregnant twice before now and literally to the day started to bleed the same time as now. The first time it got worse and painful resulting in a miscarriage, the second time I continued to spot I until I was nine weeks pregnant and no reason was found.
I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens. I have Dr appt in morning so will see if they will do hcg and progesterone. No point in going for a scan till next week. Just hope all is going to be ok.


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, Karhog   I hope it's only harmless spotting. I have read somewhere that it might be the implantation spotting coming out later on.


----------



## kitechick

Karhog - so sorry to hear about spotting but as Mrs F says - could easily be implantation spotting.  It's good you are getting bloods done to see whats going on exactly.  Try and stay strong and positive.     And big   too my lovely xx


----------



## Altai

Angelica - so sorry to read your news, it's such a lottery this journey. but good you have a plan what yo do next, planning is my coping mechanism, too to deal with failures. 

Teapot- wait till results come through, might be a late implanter. Hope u still continue ur meds. 

Karhog - maybe hcg rescue shots & p4 increase will  help,it's not over yet.


----------



## Tracyev

Sumpy- So sorry to read that you are struggling. I feel your pain and am so sorry that this had to happen to you. 

Angelica – Good that you have a plan. I always find that having one helps work through the hurt of a BFN– or least distracts from it a bit. 

Teapot- Still holiding out hope for you. FX.

Karhog – Hope the bleeding has stopped. FX that you have a sticky, sticky bean. 

AFM – am triggering tonight. Would have preferred to stim one more day but I guess donor is ready to go. So it will be straight from the airport to the clinic for me on Thursday.  FX ladies for no flight delays. Last scan yesterday showed lining at almost 11mm with triple line and total of 11 follies – probably only 5-6 however which are large enough to contain a mature egg.


----------



## Mrs.F

Tracy, good luck   
Karhog, how are you doing hun?


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Tracy! Good luck for egg collection on Thurs! How long are you going for? Keep us posted 
Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Spotting has more or less stopped ( hopefully for good!) I've had a progesterone test done even though I had to fight for it. ( my gp didntvthink it was in his remit ad I had treatment abroad and he's not a fertility specialist!)
He was helpful in other ways though and called epu tyo try and get me in.  I'm booked in for next Tues, which I am fine with as its too early to scan right now and would provably cause more stress. I have been told if I get pain or bad bleeding however to go straight in.
How are you doing Mrs F? Any scans booked yet?
Sumpy    
Angelica, glad you have a plan, hope you are ok.   
Teapot, how are you?
Hi to Altai, Kitechick, mmummy, Mamo, Polly, Grey, Ziggy, CL, Pearly and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## Ziggyb

Good luck Tracey.xx


----------



## teapot73

Kitechick, MrsF, Altai, thank you! No miracles for me - beta < 2, I checked progesterone as well - 35.9 nmol/l (expected it to be higher to be honest), stopping meds tonight. Booked a follow up appointment in 2 weeks.
Karhog, hope the spotting settles completely and good luck for the scan next week!  
MrsF, fingers crossed for doubling 2nd beta! x
Tracy, everything crossed for EC on Thursday!  
Hello to everyone else! x


----------



## Karhog

Teapot, so sorry to hear of your bfn, its such a gruelling journey and can be so unfair. Hope your follow up goes well and you get some answers. Take care


----------



## angelica_wales

Teapot - so sorry for your BFN xx hope you get the answers you need xx


----------



## mamochka

Teapot, Angelica - so very sorry ladies. Very difficult to find words but i hope you find strength to go through it and recover and move on to the next plan.

Sumpy  - how are you hon?

Tracey - wow trigger already, seems like you just started stims yesterday! Good luck!

Kite, Mrs F, Karhog- good luck with your pg!

Grey - not long now))

Altai - enjoy your break!

Polly - yesterday i had pain au raisin and almond croissant for dinner!!! I hope it is not more than you ate for your b-day)) PS today millefeuile)). I need to stop this immediately!

Mamox




Ziggy - how do you find ARGC?


----------



## teapot73

Thank you, Karhog, Angelica and Mamochka! xx
I think I know the answer - most likely will switch to DE next time, had 7 fresh attempts with OE and no implantation - I gave it a good go and don't regret it but don't believe anything else can be added to change the outcome with my OE.


----------



## mamochka

Teapot - all possible tests done before you switch? sperm, immunes, DQalpha match, KIR receptors?


----------



## teapot73

mamochka said:


> Teapot - all possible tests done before you switch? sperm, immunes, DQalpha match, KIR receptors?


Hi, Mamochka, I did not do DQalpha match or KIR receptors - what would be used to correct any abnormalities there if you don't mind me asking? Immunes were done and normal but I was put on 20 mg Prednisolone just in case, also used intralipids and Clexane 40mg this time.


----------



## mamochka

Teapot - i understand for 50-100% match you get a LIT shots (containing blood of your OH?) http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/dq-alpha-matching-in-ivf-controversy

and for absence of receptors - neupogen or GCSF injection

Sperm - DNA frag and/or FISH test?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## teapot73

mamochka said:


> Teapot - i understand for 50-100% match you get a LIT shots (containing blood of your OH?)http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/dq-alpha-matching-in-ivf-controversy
> 
> and for absence of receptors - neupogen or GCSF injection
> 
> Sperm - DNA frag and/or FISH test?


Thanks, mamochka, we could not do DNA frag test because of poor quality of specimen on the day, so for our latest cycle tried it with DS, but still no luck.


----------



## Mrs.F

*Teapot*, sorry for this result  Take a break, then gear up and go ahead! By the way, what our clinic suggested for good quality of the specimen is 5 days in a row ejaculate, 48h rest and then give the specimen. We had amazing results with this method.

*Tracy*, have a nice flight and FX for your EC!

*Angelica*, did you have your followup appointment?

*Grey*, any news hun?

*Mamochka*, that's what I call binging! 

*Karhog*, very glad to hear the spotting stopped! booked the first scan for 15.10. The HCG doubled nicely to 484

*sumpy*, how are you?

*Polly, Altai, kitechick*! Hallo to everyone else too!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## Ziggyb

Teapot I'm so sorry to hear your news. And you've been trying for so long. I really feel for. I cant understand having you've been trying for years you've never had good eggs. 
Have they ever said why. Have you ever had a Hysteroscopy.

Mamochka - I've just finished monitoring cycle and hopefully start stims this weekend. Im finding them good. Well organised and helpful.


----------



## Tracyev

Teapot – Glad to hear that you are up to considering donor – not an easy transition I know.

Mamox – Thanks for your educative input.  Much appreciated.

Mrs F – just saw your 2nd beta result in your signature. Yippee, it’s looking great.  FX for your scan on the 16th. 

Ziggy – Hope you get the all clear to start stims this weekend. Good luck.

Sumpy – Hope you are feeling a bit better. 

Karhog – How are you doing? Bleeding staying away? It’s a short trip for us. Flying home Tuesday or Wednesday depending on transfer day.

Waves to Kitechick, Pearly, Polly and anyone else I missed.

Thanks all for your good wishes. Hard to believe the EC is happening tomorrow and having alternating moments of panic between DH being azoospermic again and something happening with our flights so don’t arrive in time for EC.   Out of curiosity, this morning I went ahead and used an order for estrogen/progesterone blood test which I had acquired when it was thought that I would be stimming through today.  Estradiol was at 6,732 pmol (about 1830 pg/ml) and progesterone had jumped from 1.5 to 5.7.  Nothing  to complain about regarding the E2 and the progesterone increase indicates that the hcg trigger is doing its job. Hopefully will be able to post a good EC and swimmers update tomorrow evening.


----------



## mamochka

Tracey - good luck tomorrow! How late will you be for EC, a couple of hours?


----------



## Tracyev

Hi Mamox - Hopefully won't be late at all if no delays. Flight  is supposd to get land a bit before10:00 and clinic is about 45 minutes from airport. 36 hours from trigger would mean EC should happen around 1:30 pm. Never had a problem with EasyJet to date but have heard stories.   that my good luck with them continues.


----------



## Karhog

Tracy, good luck for tomorrow    for lots of lovely eggies!


----------



## kitechick

Teapot - I'm so sorry.  I hope there are some answers and perhaps suggestions at your appointment in 2 weeks time to help ease the pain.  Look after yourself


----------



## teapot73

Kitechick, MrsF, Tracy, thank you!
Ziggy, we were told our infertility is unexplained but now I turned 40, my consultant thinks egg quality can be an issue, also sperm initially was fine but over the past year both morphology and volume dropped significantly so I guess we need to tackle both . I had hysteroscopy twice (last time this August) - all normal. Good luck with your cycle! x
Tracy, everything crossed for no flight delays tomorrow and a smooth EC!  
Hello to everyone else! x


----------



## PollyWolly

Teapot - sorry to read your news   hope you can come up with a new plan for the next cycle.

Tracy - best of luck with EC tomorrow - have a safe flight  

Mamo - I just devoured a 800 cal bag of popcorn!!

Mrs F - how are you?  What's the latest?

Angelica - hope you are ok  

Ziggy, Kitechick, Grey, Karhog, mmummy, Altai - hello  

Nothing much to report this end.  Patiently waiting for 32 week scan on 20 October.

Love to all

Polly x


----------



## Altai

Teapot -so sorry about your negative. But planning next steps always distracts from sorrows. I am also coming to de decision. Though im planning to do so called a "cocktail" cycle, to give last chance to my oe and also like the idea of "not knowing" if successful. Thou who am I kidding  some Russian clinics reported good success rate for over 40 on  a frozen cycle, so im tempted to have mine as fet & donor' fresh. 

Tracy - best of luck with EC tomorrow and hope flight will arrive on time.
Progesterone 1.5 - was it on a trigger shot day but b4 the shot? just spot on the border line. Don't know if u know that some clinics don't allow ET if p4 @ trigger day >1.5.

hi to all ladies,  grey, mamo, angelica, polly, kitechick, karhog, msF, ziggi - hope all goes well and all the best.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hi

I'm due to start ivf #2 next month. Wondered if any of you had tried dhea with any positive effects?


----------



## Ziggyb

Tracy good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracy good luck for tomorrow hun  

Altai - good to hear from ŷou and that you are putting plans in place  

Teapot - sorry hun - it's a barbaric journey we travel on. We're all here for support though  

Curly - welcome - not taken DHEa but I do know you need to get tested first as it's important not to over supplement with that one 

Mrs f, Mamo, Karhog, kite, Angelica, Polly, ziggy, sumpy, inaaya and all other ladies reading - hello!

AFM - no AF yet but not stressing. It's 14 DPO and although I normally have a 13 day luteal phase I'm not going to get bent out if shape about an extra day or two. Will get baseline scan booked up when the witch shows then need to book intralipids which I've not had before and then its all stations go  

Grey xx


----------



## kitechick

Tracy how did EC go? FX it all went well.  

Grey - Sod's law that when u want AF to show up she starts playing games!!  Hang on in there x

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all ok?  

Scan day tomorrow (not until 5.15)  - should be 8w today but might show up as less because of late implanting. Fx everything ok but judging how rough I was today, there are loads of hormones kicking about.


----------



## PollyWolly

Good luck for scan tomorrow Kitechick - let us know how you go!


----------



## Karhog

Kitechick, good luck for scan tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.F

kitechick, good luck for the scan today!
Karhog, when is your scan?
Tracy, how did EC go?   for a positive outcome!

Hi to everyone else! Am counting the days to the first scan...


----------



## Karhog

Hi Mrs F, how are you doing?
My scans is on Tues, cant come quick enough, I had another little bleed last night. Few drops and now nothing, almost like it never happened. Trying not to panic as  I bled till I eass nine weeks in my last pregnancy. As if we don't have enough stress!


----------



## Mrs.F

Karhog, I'm counting the minutes to the end of the working day  
Also wondering if I can fly to the US on 30 Oct (should be week 8 then). This is a long ago planned business trip... Please excuse me if this is an inappropriate post for this thread.


----------



## Karhog

Mrs F, don't know why its not appropriate. I think you should be fine as long ad you've no it had problems and make sure you include your pregnancy on your travel insurance ( just in case)
When I was in the US last time I became ill and ended up in hospital....not even overnight but they ran all the usual tests etc. I ended up with a whopping bill if getting on for 12 K......thank God I had insurance!
I thin most airlines are happy up until approx 28 weeks. I flew to France twice when I was pregnant last year although I know ois nowhere near as far.


----------



## Karhog

Excuse typos!


----------



## Tracyev

Kitechick - Hope scan is good. 

Mrs F n Karhog - Good luck on your upcoming scans 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Very brief update from me. More when back home. 8 eggs collected from me - 6 mature. Bad news was no sperm  Even TESE with mutiple biopsies, revealed only 3 motile swimmer and handful non-motile. DE not used. The 3 motile were used to fertilize my eggs. Other 3 injected with non-motile but nothing happening yet. Dr. said maybe tomorrow. Scheduled to transfer the 3 back tomorrow am. Pretty darn sure that this is not going to work and this is our last go -but doing best to keep positive. If doesn't work will enjoy a month or so of junk food and concentrate on home improvement projects to take my mind off.


----------



## angelica_wales

Tracey -  there's always something isn't there  

Try to stay positive,  easier said than done I know!  We're all rooting for you xx


----------



## Tracyev

Thanx Angelica,
Yes it is always something, isn't?


----------



## Karhog

Oh Tracy so sorry to hear about that. As if this journey isn't hard enough! Fingers crossed that you get good fertilization overnight, you do still have a chance! Good luck


----------



## kitechick

Oh Tracy - a roller coaster is an understatement.  Everything crossed for tonight. 

Good luck to Mrs F & Karhog for scans next week.

My scan was amazing today - can even see little limbs now. Heartbeat 153. Bean is exactly 8 weeks & 1 day - spot on.  So that's it - signed over to the NHS now & 4ww until next scan.

I have now assumed the position on the sofa -let's see how long I stay awake.

Hello to everyone else. Happy weekend.  Xx


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo fab news Kitechick!


----------



## PollyWolly

Fab news Kitechick!  

Good luck Tracy - keeping everything crossed for you  

Px


----------



## teapot73

Brilliant news, *Kitechick*, congratulations! x

*Karhog*, hope the bleed stays away and good luck for the scan next week!

*Tracy*, everything is crossed that your 3 embies divide well and best of luck for ET tomorrow! 

*MrsF*, good luck for the scan!

*Angelica*, hope you are OK hun x

Hello to *Altai, Grey, Polly, Ziggy, mamochka *and everyone else, have a lovely weekend! xx


----------



## oldermum2

Hi all

I have flown to A thens from Australia for my third donor egg cycle.
Twice with serum.
Now with genesis.

Penny from serum is beautiful and did manage to get me pregnant last Xmas but they didn't give me progesterone injections and I miscarried on my birthday.

Penny had me on valtrex, antibiotics, prednisolone, clexane, aspro.natural cycle.

I'm now on dexamethasone, aspro, Progynova, synarel, and will commence antibiotics and prog pessaries five days before transfer.

I conceived first try my two sons who are now 10 and 18.
Very healthy full term pregnancies.

I'm still shocked that I'm not pregnant with my new husband.
My gut feeling is it's his sperm but the FS won't even test it.

We've had DQa testing at my insistence and I've requested PGD for this cycle.  Fortunately we don't have a DQa match.  
I had also requested sperm DNA analysis but this wasn't deemed necessary...
I had IV intralipids on Wednesday.

Does anyone else feel like the male doctors mainly focus on us women as being the 'problem'...?


----------



## oldermum2

Dear Tracey

I have everything crossed for you that the three embies are growing strong. 

I'm also quite terrified that my donor egg cycle won't work due to my husbands sperm.

We've spent about $30,000 all up on three trips to Athens from Australia  

Dear A ngelica

I'm very saddened to read of your latest experience.  This journey can really suck..

Hope and strength to you all
OM x


----------



## Tracyev

Hi Older and welcome. 

Yes, I do find that most doctors tend to focus at least at first on women's issues think this is due to the fact that it is usually the women who are more procactive and want answers. Men tend to find it harder to get their head around the fact that they may have fertility issues and are wary of testing. Good luck at Genesis. We were at Embryoland this time. Are you currently in Athens?

AFM - Am officially PUPO and in the 2ww hell. 1 2 cell, 1 4 cell and 1 4 dividing into 6 cells embies put back this morning. OTD 25.10. One of the eggies injected with non motile sperm had just started to divide at time of transfer. Nothing happening with the 2 others. The embryologist will keep an eye on them over next couple days but didn't seem they would produce embies worth freezing.   against the odds that this one works.


----------



## Mrs.F

Kitechick congratulations! That's absolutely thrilling! I read somewhere that a heartbeat over 150 often indicates a girl! Curious if it's true 

Tracy, congrats on being PUPO! You never know which one will stick! FX and TX for a BFP    

Oldmum, welcome and good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Ziggyb

Tracey fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Karhog

Just zipping in to say congrats Tracy! Enjoy being pupo! Stay positive


----------



## mamochka

Sweeties hello!

Tracey - congratulations on being PUPO, try to relax and not focus on the symptoms!

Kitechick - hey well done with you scan! And being spot on! So that means the pee tests do not work for you then? Just lood test?

Mrs F - my LO's heartbeat rate is always above 150 but he is a boy 

Karhog - when is your scan?

Supmy, Teapot - how are you?

Grey - have you ooked your tickets/hotel yet? are you making a little holiday out of it? I strongly recommend Hydra for island getaway!

Altai - was nice to see you last night  

Polly - how is your SPD, are you finding any relief?

Ziggy - hello!

In Sha - not long now!

AFM - had a sneaky scan yesterday to just hello to LO and check a few things, everything was good. Booked with NHS for 20w scan on 23rd oct.

Love to all 

M


----------



## kitechick

Whoo hoo Tracy - you are PUPO!!  Well done.  Remember it only takes one so fingers crossed for sticky embies for you.  The big 2ww has begun!  Tis is when time starts standing still!  

Mamochka - maybe it's just the Asda pee sticks??  Wish I'd used one of the other more expensive ones now & saved ourselves 72 hours of heartache.  But I'd rather 72 hours of heartache & then this outcome though!! 

Scan ladies .... you are nearly there


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi everyone, sorry to have gone so quiet on you. Had a bit of time off online.

Hope everyone is ok. Congrats on being pupo Tracy! Sorry I've missed quite a bit so hello to all.

All over for me I'm afraid. Friday would have been AF-day and I had terrible pains so knew it was all over, then I did a test Saturday morning and bfn.

OTD is Tuesday so I will still test with the one the clinic gave me but I just kind of know it won't be positive. Have been remarkably ok about it - had a really busy weekend and actually been really chirpy. Maybe it will hit me on Tuesday?! I always knew it was a long shot though and never really expected it to happen - probably not the best attitude to have!

Not quite sure where we will go from here, but in the meantime I have decided on a fitness regime to try to a, lose the IVF weight, and b, lose all the other weight I meant to lose (but failed) before the IVF weight turned up. So day 1 of Insanity tomorrow... bring it on!

xx


----------



## Altai

Pearly - you still haven't got af, so perhaps its not over yet. With my failed cycles, I always got af spot on a day when expected, no need to do any testing. 
Wait till Tue, you might get  a pleasant surprise. 

Tracy - congratulation with being pupo.  

Mamo - was great to see you, too 

Grey - I take it you all set to start ttc, best of luck.

Older - hope change of the clinic will bring a better outcome for you. I've had good oe results with P much better than in the uk. But tbh, their de performance (I mean this year don't know anything about prior years)  puzzles me don't think its good. 
I've looked at de live births stats (2012) and surprisingly there is a huge gap between clinics ranging  from 38% to 83%, making its more important to choose a clinic right.    

hi to kitechick, karhog, ziggy, teapot, angelica and to all I missed. 

xxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Pearly. Bless you just think positive xx


----------



## Karhog

Pearly, wait till otd....everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Pearly - hang on until OTD  

Tracy - congrats on being PUPO  

Older - hope your treatment goes well.

Angelica - hope you're doing ok hun  

Sumpy, teapot - how are you?

Mrs F - hope all is well  

Mamo - dear lady - hope you're feeling well good to catch up the other day  

Altai - how are you next steps going? Got a plan together?  

Polly - can't be all that long now?

AFM - started stimming last night at long last and we are off to Athens on Friday. 

Grey xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hooray Grey!!! At Last!!   - I'm 31 weeks today!

Pearly - don't count yourself out just yet!  

Mamo - can't believe your 20 week scan is a couple of weeks away - time is flying by.

Hope everyone else okay - sorry it's quick but I'm typing this at work on a minimised screen!

Px


----------



## angelica_wales

Grey - woo hoo!  Good luck and enjoy Athens xx

Pearly - How many days past transfer are you?  Remember what happened to kitechick  - fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx

Tracy - Congratulations on being PUPO - Hope the 2ww flies by for you xx

Oldermum - that's one heck of a trip from Australia to Athens! I thought travelling from the UK was a lot   I had a BFP on my first IVF but had heavy bleeding before OTD - I didn't have progesterone injections that time but have since.  Hopefully the progesterone will sort you out along with the other cocktail of drugs you're on!

Sumpy, teapot, Altai, Mamo, Polly, Mrs F, Kitechick, Karhog, ziggy - hope you're all doing well xx

AFM  - I had my follow up today - The consultant was lovely as always  We discussed the lower fertilisation rate and she wasn't too concerned - it was still around 60% so she's OK with that.  She said there's no indication that the eggs were of a reduced quality.  I asked about getting DNA fragmenation testing done, she said if we do it and it identifies a problem, all we'd change is to do IMSI instead of ICSI so we'll go ahead and do that next time anyway as it doesn't hurt (saves the money of the test!).  She said we'll switch back to gestone from prontogest to attempt to stop my early bleeding.  We're going to do an antagonist cycle with a mix of LH and FSH from the beginnning.  No intralipids next time but we'll have a hysteroscopy.  We'll look at having a 3 day transfer instead of going to blast (obliously if there's anything left to freeze then we will) DH is to have an extra gram of vitamin C each day and I'll start Aspirin in the new year. 

So it was all very positive and we have a plan of attack!  More interesting was that she said there is a report due out for a study which has been going on for the last 2 years - it's due out in January regarding recurrent implantation failure.  She said she is hoping there will be some advice regarding endometrital receptivity timing and lining and how they may make some changes in the clinical practice. We're going to aim for February to find out what is recommended in the report and they will adjust my cycle accordingly -  she said it could be, for example that they don't do a hysteroscopy or they do go to blast instead of day 3 

So I've got a couple of months of not thinking about it (who am I kidding!!!) - it will be nice to have some time off and get fit and healthy again 

I'll still be here stalking you all even if I'm not posting  

Angelica
xx


----------



## Karhog

Grey, great to hear you have started stims, you will be Pupo before you know it! 
Angelica, sounds like a very positive follow up and great you have a plan.
Hi everyone else, sorry for lack if personals as on phone


----------



## mamochka

Angelica - sounds like you have quite a nice proactive consultant! What were your stimming meds this past cycle? We were discussing with Grey extensively how research shows too much of LH is detrimental for older eggs.


----------



## angelica_wales

I was on 375 gonal f (lh) for about a week then switched to menopur 375  for just over a week. It seemed to work ok for me xx


----------



## sue41

Hi all. Anybody not have af following microgynon. I'm having a baseline scan tomorrow but am only just starting af following a course of microgynon. I'm guessing because of this I won't be able to start my injections tomorrow  . Ec was scheduled for wc 27th Oct.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Sue - is this your first cycle?  Did your clinic prescribe the microgynon as part of your treatment? I'm not sure what the affect of that is in terms of when you can start the stims but usually you have the baseline scan around days 1 to 3 of your cycle. I don't remember a date for EC being scheduled until the follicles were ready - sorry if this doesn't sound helpful; just trying to work out where you are.

Hi Angelica - your consultant sounds great! I do wish you all the very best for February's cycle - the time in between will do you good.  I took fairly long breaks in between my cycles; you need to get over this one and fit and ready (physically and mentally) for the next   - good luck.

Px


----------



## Altai

Angelica- sounds like a good plan. I think it's a good idea to have a break in between cycles.  For me was the same -cycle with LH gives better results. 

Grey - finally long awaited cycle . Good luck with it and enjoy Athens. 

Afm - lots of ideas, lack of money and time and no matching donor. Not completely true- one was a good match on paper but when I saw her photo, not so sure. 
Still aiming for cocktail cycle next year with my oe being fet, donor' fresh. 
Have been obsessively researching de practice of clinics with high Live births statistics to help me to finalise my criteria for donor/clinic selection. Here where got stuck - not sure what else I should to consider? 

Hi to all and good luck, sorry for the lack of personals so tired off to bed.


----------



## oldermum2

Thanks for welcoming me, ladies

Thanks angelica, greyhound gal, Altai

Altai good luck choosing.  It's quite overwhelming isn't it!

Angelica sorry to hear you also had bleeding but good to hear your clinic has alternative meds
When we went thru serum we had no one in aus helping us.so was impossible to get prog injections when my p4 dropped and we lost them
Now we have a FS in melbourne and can get meds if we need them
Aus do not condone overseas egg donation esp commercial so it's been very difficult to find a FS willing to help.

I finally met danai and dr pantos yesterday even tho I've been in Athens since last Wednesday...

Ten embryos have been made with our egg donor and my mans swimmers which we had transferred from serum.and are on ice. I repeatedly asked if I could commence the meds last week in lead up to transfer but zero response so I finally had my u/s yesterday and am clear to take the work up meds for five days b4 tfr this Friday.
Feeling very frustrated as travelled on my own, had given my arrival date months ago..now away for an additional week and missing my ten yo son like crazy.

Trying to stay calm though...

Also had a major meltdown at the consult when they wouldn't accept out stat dec that we've been long term partners for five years but not married.
They weren't going to proceed

I'm getting the feeling there's been a strict clampdown on Treating foreigners in light of a tragic surrogacy case between Thailand and India and Australia.
I think all the overseas clinics are super jittery.
I even had to sign a clause that I'm not being psychologically coerced, abused or paid to make this baby

I fear European child trafficking has cast a sinister tone over the whole process
Scary times

I think serum take a more relaxed approach than other clinics.

Anyway I feel ultra blessed that it's proceeding and soon our family will be complete.
We have ten embies, defrost in wed, transfer Friday. Fly home next Tuesday.


----------



## oldermum2

Safe travels and loads of luck for your Athens adventure this Friday, gg xxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Older - I can't believe your clinic has kept you waiting so long. Normally with donor at Serum ladies seem to arrive day one and leave no later than day 3 ( not cycle day I just mean three days max).....is there a specific reason they have chosen to do an FET even though you have been in the country the whole time? It's an unusual approach  

Thanks for the luck. I'm excited about going back to  Athens - feel very positive about Serums approach  

Grey xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Angelica... That's do good that you have a plan of action so quickly to focus on. Seems like she's doing everything to ensure it all goes the right way x


----------



## Karhog

Well ladies had my scan today and relieved to be able to say we saw one healthy heartbeat. No obvious cause for spotting seen. Could be a combination of t pessaries irritating my cervix along with the aspirin I am taking. Either way I'm not panicking unless of course it gets worse!
Oldermum, best of luck for your cycle.
Hi everyone else!


----------



## PollyWolly

Karhog, that's fantastic news!!  

How many weeks are you?  I had spotting at 7 and 13 weeks and all was ok.

Px


----------



## kitechick

Brilliant Karhog - wonderful news


----------



## sue41

Hi Polly. Yes this is my first try at ivf. All is good had baseline scan this morning and given the go ahead to start with the menopur injections this evening which I did earlier. My ec has been scheduled for wc 27th Oct. exciting times ahead


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh brill news Karhog xx


----------



## Karhog

Thanks everyone, Polly I am 6+4 today but the scan showed 4 days behind. ( they did say its approx so not concerned. They said no need to have another scsn until dating scan st 12 wks unless I bleed heavily or ask in pain.
Really don't think my nerves will last that long though and may have to go private.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Tracyev

Congrats on the good scan Karhog. So happy that all looks to be on track. 

Mrs. F - FX that you get the same good news tomorrow. 

Grey - Good luck this cycle. When will your first scan be?

Angelica - Glad that you have a next plan 

Older - Hope you are getting some satisfaction in Greece. With 10 embryos you should have at least a couple good ones for ET of Friday.  

Waves to everyone else.

AFM - back home last night and back at work today. Trying to keep myself from obsessing. Feeling no symptoms whatssoever but only 4dp2dt. I will say that being away/ on holiday was a distraction. Hard to believe can do blood test next Friday.


----------



## PollyWolly

Karhog, I was about 4 days behind as well on the early scan - pity they're making you wait until 12 weeks for the next one.  The first trimester is so stressful and a worrying time - mainly because of what we've all been through!  If you can't hang on 5 weeks(!), I'd go and get another scan too!  Good luck - I'm sure everything will be okay  

Fingers crossed for you Tracyev!  

Sue - glad the baseline scan was okay and you can make a start - exciting times!

Hello Older - welcome to the thread.

AFM - got my 31 week midwife appointment today.  I had to be put on iron tablets following my 28 week check so I should get the results today.  Also having the whooping cough jab.

Take care all.

Px


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Karhog - all sounds well hun  

Tracy - stay away from the POAS   Next Friday will be here before you know it  

First scan happened Saturday (baseline) first scan at the clinic will be this Friday when we arrive to see how my follies are doing  

Grey xx


----------



## oldermum2

The torture continues..
Got email last night to say the legal dept reject our paperwork and today I spent four hours, many in tears signing, resigning, getting my man to sign, resign, find a public notary, return docs, rejected again, still not sorted

I felt murderous rage
I didn't get back to my room till 2.30pm and was late taking my meds

They refused to ring my man or the public notary claiming they don't have international access?
My phone was out of credit.
I was forced to wait for my man to ring before they would talk to him

It's so weird

Especially how they only take cash
No paper trail
€5,500 euros per cycle
If that's 20 per day
That's €25,000,000 euros tax free per year...

I saw about 100 ladies today

The whole clinic is a family empire, the wife is the lawyer
I finally demanded to see her and she was very nervous and vague

Many older men were hovering around, looking edgy, the dr was yelling, doors slamming, I fear they're being investigated and that's why they're forcing us to be so particular

It's like they're stalling till the 'investigation' is complete

I just want to leave now.
I feel ill.


----------



## angelica_wales

Oldermum - how awful!!! Have you got everything sorted now?  Do you still have ET planned for Friday?  I really feel for you,  especially being so far from home on your own xx 

Tracyev - congratulations on being PUPO- Here's to a speedy 2ww xx

Polly - time is flying by! Well it is for us 

Karhog - glad everything is going well xx

Sue - welcome and good luck!

Grey - safe travels xx

Altai, ziggy, mamo, kitechick, sumpy, teapot, Mrs F (and anyone else I forgot!) - hello 

I've just got back from my first exercise class since EC - so hot now! !

Angelica
xx


----------



## mamochka

Karhog! What a great news to come back to!!! Try to go for a scan in the middle of your NHS wait say 9weeks. I think it is also important milestones when organs are formed.

Oldermum - this is a total nightmare, i bet you feel Serum was paradise after this experience 

Tracy - good luck for your 2ww!

Grey - hope scan is positive on Saturday!

I am 19w today and bricking it for my scan next Thursday.

Hi to all lovely ladies!

Mamox


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Older - that's no fun - I don't think you would get this experience at Serum but let's just hope whatever is going on at .genesis sorts itself out   Good luck for ET I'm sure everything will be well.....you must try to to relax though as cortisol is not good for you.

Mamo - wow - I literally cannot believe how far ahead your are now   So exciting! Look forward to a catch up when I get back  

Angelica - glad that you're trying to get back onto an even keel and look after your body.  Your clinic sounds fantastic, very supportive and flexible and you really can't ask for more than that  

AFM - finally managed to get ILs sorted yesterday - weird first time experience  . And now really can believe we're going tomorrow! Spent a few hours ironing clothes last night and cuddling the dogs   managed to forget to take my stims until 1.45 hours later   but hopefully that will be ok so early on in the protocol.....flight at silly o clock tomorrow and I've got a really full day today  

Hello to everyone else !!

Grey xxx


----------



## Karhog

Older, sounds like a complete nightmare. Hope you get it all sorted without too much further stress. Just what you don't need.
Grey, safe trip.....hope you are growing plenty of juicy follies! Keep us posted.
Mamo,  sure all will be fine next week. Last major milestone soon be out the way then you can truly try and relax.
Polly, how was the midwife appt?
Angelica....exercise! Seems like a lifetime ago!
Mrs F.... Is your scan today? Good luck!
Hi to everyone else I've missed


----------



## oldermum2

Thanks everyone xxx

Today I committed to no stress. Unplugged the hotel phone and turned off the cheap Greek mobile I bought. Only contact via email to my man and him ringing me when we planned.

Visa in Florida rang me at 3am to tell me how to receive my emergency funds as my cards won't work.

I followed the instructions precisely, was redirected from a bank to Hellas post then told to go away.
I stood my ground and showed them a phone number in Greece to call for confirmation.

Two more women old me to go away.
I refused
Then my man rang me thank goodness and in front of them I let  them hear me talking to him about their mistreating me. 
Finally they accepted the order thru western union and gave me MY money which has taken me three days and numerous phone calls to Australia to organise...

My man is getting up early to drive 500km to melbourne to have yet another form signed for genesis...

I am to go to the clinic to see a Greek judge at 9am to sign more docs
My man rang their lawyer and spoke to her in Greek and told her how upset and scared I am and tried to get an undertaking transfer is proceeding as I won't get cash out otherwise.
She said it will be okay..
But they said that one month ago and on Monday and it wasn't

So I turn up tomorrow all serene and praying for a miracle


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Karhog - midwife appointment most uneventful! Measuring at 31 cm for 31 weeks which is sot on.  Blood pressure normal, everything else normal.  Baby is now head down but not engaged - let's hope it stays that way!

Older - sounds like you're having a complete nightmare!  I hope you get things sorted!

Mrs F - scan??

Typing on the minimised screen again at work whilst pretending to complete a very complicated spreadsheet - naughty!

Px


----------



## Mrs.F

My oh my, Older! What are you going through?!? 

We had the scan today. Thank you for remembering   The embryo measures 3.7mm and is a perfect match for 5w5d. We even saw the heart beating... It was a bit early for a real heartbeat, but the doc measured it to 112 beats/min
I calculated it 6w1d today, but I guess 2 days is not a biggie... Not to go for another scan until I'm 12 or even 14 weeks... I find it a bit frustrating, but I guess I can do nothing about it. In the eyes of the local doctors. I'm not even remotely pregnant until I'm min. 12 weeks... 

I'm beat and will go try get some sleep... 

Sorry for the lack of personals... Will catch up with you all tomorrow and post a proper reply 

 to all currently stimming and Older   For a better day for you tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, my... I went back to catch up with all of you.
*Grey*, hope you had a nice flight and FX for a nice number of follies  Keep us posted
*Karhog*, I was also told not to go for another scan until 12 or 14 weeks... That sounds pretty harsh to my tender nerves...
*Angelica*, your Consultant does sounds pretty proactive and optimistic! That's very reassuring. have you considered insisting on stimming with pure FSH (Fostimon for example)? I also responded well when stimming with gonal F, but the eggs turned out not to be so good afterwards... But everyone is different. I believe you will take the right decision for you  
*Tracy*, how are you doing hun? You are not stressing over symptoms, are you? I didn't and still don't have any symptoms... apart from the lack of sleep...
*Polly*, you are almost there .. can't believe how time flies...
*Sue*, good luck with your cycle 
*Older*, hang in there! You are going through a nightmare. Hope the cycle is successful so you won't need to go through this again... Is your ET today?

afm - I am staying home today with a sore throat and a runny nose... DH brough a virus home I guess...
Still not sure what I should do with my business trip to the US on 30 Oct... What do you think ' will a 10-hour flight be safe for my Little one?...

have a wonderful day everyone and hallo to all I missed 
xx Mrs.F


----------



## Tracyev

Mrs F – Yippee for the good news.  I wish another 9 + months of it. Congrats, hun! Ask your doc about the trip but think should be OK as long as you keep hydrated and get up and walk around a bit on the plane. I am guessing you have some layovers to stretch your legs as well. 

Older – Wow, what an experience. Hope all is much smoother for ET today. Would have thought that the clinic could have advised you of the law and what needed to be done before you arrived. Suspicious about the cash only policy too. We tend to have the opposite problem, in both Prague and Athens they wanted payment by cc but DH and I preferred cash or wire transfer as neither of us have a card that has limit high enough. This request threw both places into quite a tizzy as was against the norm. We still don’t get why it was such a problem . FX for you. 

AFM- Had some serious AF like cramping Wednesday afternoon and evening (4dp2dt). Now, absolutely no symptoms of any kind. Even the sore progesterone bbs and constipation (tmi) seem to have let up. Feeling negative today. 

Sorry for lack of other personals – sneakily writing this post at work
Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Mrs.F

I started bleeding and am in full panic mode...


----------



## angelica_wales

Mrs F - bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy but terrifying!  Get on the phone to the clinic/ GP and get yourself down the EPAU to get checked out.  Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Karhog

Mrs F...I echo Angelica. Is it heavy red or light spotting
..are you in pain?
Best to get checked whatever but some bleeding is perfectly normal. ( I'm still spotting nearly 2 weeks in) 
Hope all is ok x


----------



## PollyWolly

Mrs F - I had this at 7 and 13 weeks.  EPU will scan you if you ring them.  I'm sure it will all be okay.  Have you got period-type pains and is it red or brown blood??

Polly x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mrs F - hope you're ok   It does seem to be very common to bleed especially for ivf ladies so I'm sure it's ok but as others have said get yourself down to your local EPU and get checked out  

Tracey - cramping could be a good sign so don't panic - symptom spotting though we all do it is a waste of time.....some ladies have symptoms and don't get pg and some don't and do   There's no rhyme or reason.....the 2ww is tough though  

AFM - arrived in sunny hot athens   so that's a good start. Apartment perfect and scan went well. Still loads of follies but no lead one which I think is good. Was so tired I forgot to ask how many   or about my lining but she was happy and asked if I was sure I was 41? Ha, nice compliment  but sadly yes   We've got the weekend off - next scan on Monday which is nice as we can actually do holiday things  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Great news Grey! Now to enjoy that sunshine! Have a relaxing weekend.
Tracy, all sounds perfectly normal. Hope your not going too doolally.
Hi to everyone else!


----------



## kitechick

Good news about the scan Mrs F - did you get in touch with anyone today about the bleeding?  As others have said - bleeding is common so try not to panic too much.  Let us know  

Mrs F & Karhog - if I were you I would have another scan to put your mind at rest otherwise that's a long wait.  Shop around as near me they vary from £70 to £100 but it is worth it to put your mind at rest xx

Grey - enjoy the warm weather - it seems ages ago when it was warm here.  Heating & big fleece on as I type!    

Tracy - cramping could be good.  I had lots of aches, pains & twinges and a dull AF type feelings throughout the 2ww.  The worst was when I sneezed at night - shooting pains & felt like something was about to rupture down below!!  Try and keep positive

Any news Older?  How did it today go?  

Hi to everyone else & happy Friday xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Just came back from the hospital. Beanie is well, 4.4mm, heart pumping... here it matched my online due date calculator to 6w2d... Thank God... I really lost it when I saw the blood - it was dark then went to brown... Have had type period pains more or less the whole day. Thank you all for the feedback and the support. I really pancked and cried my eyes out... 

Grey, you keep those nice follies and the perfect lining! Enjoy Athens as much as you can! FX for good eggies.
Angelica, yes you are right, it's terrifying...
Karhog, I will get an appointment for the end of this month, before the flight to the US with them. They were very nice, helping and reassuring.
Polly, Tracy  

am now off to bed as I have to stay the whole weekend...

xx Mrs.F


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies! A lot going on our fave board!

Mrs F - congratulations on two scans already)) I also bled at 4w-5 1/2w forst bright red then brown then spotting and separate spotting episode at 7 1/2w. I did not have cramps per se but i felt my uterus where there was bleeding/spotting. On the day when the was no spotting my uterus went so quiet so it was even more worrying for me. I always took my mom to scans but my sonographer was so good she never had a pause but before we could even see anything on the screen she would be already saying something cheerful like "Look how have we grown" or "strong heartbeat". 

Oldermum - i am worried!

Grey - my lovely 30yo Grey  glad Penny liked your performance, no chance to discuss NO to Menopur/LH? What s your overall dosage? Any idea when to trigger? Enjoy sunny Athen! Check obvously Avocado (personally never been) but i also like Kuzina roof terrace with the view of Acropolis, better book in advance - very special - i had my birthday and trigger shot  there!

Tracy - cramps could everything and nothing! On the last cycle i told myself I better enjoy this 2ww!

All the best to everyone and lovely rainy weekend!

AFM - countdown to 20w scan started!

Mx


----------



## Karhog

Phew Mrs F.....now relax


----------



## angelica_wales

So glad there's nothing to worry about mrs F.  Feet up for the weekend and try to relax xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Phew so glad everything's ok Mrs F - you poor thing  So frightening - these beanies are so precious  

Mamo my dearest   We will certainly try Kuzina. We love Avocado so we are definitely going back this time. The good is delicious. Found a great organic store in Kolonaki today so bought some provisions and had light supper at home. DP had toothache disaster and after the drama of finding a dentist and being seen we just wanted a quiet evening in   by the way Greek dentists are fabulous if this one was anything to go by.....just as efficient as the hospital and clinic here. I'm so impressed. Only bad thing he's got to take antibiotics so a bit worried about his sperm for EC Day  . As to drugs, some changes - I'll message you. Not sure when EC / trigger will be but I back in on Monday to see how we are doing.

Phew we will sleep well tonight!

Grey xx


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok. Gosh I seem to have missed LOADS.

Oldermum - hi, not sure where you are now but can't believe what you've been through - hope things have gone ok in the end/got better for you.

Mrs F - you scared me there but I'm glad all is ok and hope you're resting up!

Greyhoundgal (love that name!) - enjoy Athens, have never been but always interesting to read as never know our next step! I'm sure antibiotics will be ok (not that I know anything) but sperm made in 90 days so last few days before should be fine I'm sure. You never know they might turn out turbo-charged!

Angelica - hope you're doing ok. Well done on the exercise class!

Tracyev - hope you're getting some symptoms - I found it totally depressing when mine went!

Pollywolly - so exciting! Really happy for you!

afm not much to report. Been up and down this week, turns out I _was_ saving all my tears for Tuesday's bfn. Told OH we should split then got angry at him for going to football, then got mad at him for giving me space as by then I had forgotten I had told him we should split. Big old mess. In the meantime found out my stepdaughter had found all my preconception vits which was nice and humiliating.

Anyway I've come to Brussels to do 2 days work, really tough days wearing happy face, which naturally meant AF decided to turn up too so have felt like death on both days.

Waiting for our wtf appt to come through with clinic. Not sure what to do. This cycle cost 7 grand & although it was always unlikely to be positive it is sooo much money.

Just wandered the streets of Brussels trying to find somewhere to eat in unbelievably packed restaurants, it's the warmest October evening they've ever had which has worked out well with the hot flushes I'm still enjoying.

Gave up on restaurants eventually and ordered room service and they've got the order wrong... too exhausted to ring and change it... the sooner I'm back in Blighty tomorrow the better - and then I'm working in a morgue next week which will really help keep my spirits high - probably not the spirits of the living though haha 

Anyway love to everyone hope you're all having a better Saturday night than I am! xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Pearlyqueen - so sorry for your BFN and the tough time you've had since xx


----------



## Karhog

Pearly


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, Pearly... So sorry you're having hard times. It'll pass...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Pearly - so sorry   Take good care of yourself  

Grey xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Pearly I'm so sorry.. I'm really feeling for you, it's difficult. Try to keep busy xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Pearly, I'm so sorry to hear that - this process is so cruel  

Mrs F, glad things are okay  

Grey, good luck in Athens - it all sounds wonderful!

Mamo, when's your 20 week scan?

Waves to everyone else  

Polly x


----------



## Tracyev

Morning Girls. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

Mrs F – Phew ! So glad the bleed was just a scare and your little bean was OK. Hope you took it easy over the weekend and had OH wait on you  Stay away scary bleeding. 

Pearly –    So sorry to hear you are having a tough time. Thinking of you and hoping your are doing better now.

Grey – Hope you are enjoying Athens and that you keep getting the summer weather. It was great last week when I was there.  (Unfortunately could not enjoy as much as we wanted as DH was sick 

Older – Hello? Hope all is Ok with you. Let us know when you can.

Polly – Good news on the uneventful  (the best kind) midwife apt 

Mamo – Good luck on your next scan

Waves to everyone I have missed. 

AFM – Nothing much to report. Toiling my way through the 2ww. OTD is Sat but as the labs here are not open on the weekend will have to do the blood draw either Friday or Monday. Have not decided yet. Part of me wants to stay in the PUPO bubble and other part just wants to know. However, as have always started AF before OTD on my BFN cycles may be a moot point.  Current “symptoms” are occasional AF like twinges, sore-ish bbs and my natural thermostat seems to have gone haywire –am either chilled to the bone or having a hot flash.


----------



## PollyWolly

Traceyev - are you tempted to test beforehand or are you going to be good and wait for the bloods?

Had my 32 week scan today.  Pesky placenta needs to move just 2 more milimetres to be in the clear so have to go back at 36 weeks for another scan.  

Hope all's well you ladies.

Love Polly x


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovelies!

Pearly - I am do sorry for this cycle outcome. Your of your despair walking the streets of Brussels so reminded me my feelings i had a little cry   

Tracey - good luck with this week wait. I equally prefer knowing earlier rather than later for the purpose of stopping the meds.

Polly - wow such a precision only 2mm. Do you see the finish line yet? Any cute purchases?

Grey - please do not forget to update us when you have time on your gourmet holiday;-)! How was scan today? Will you go to the island after EC?

Scanning ladies Karhog, mrs F, Kitechick - good luck with you first trimester! Hope the sickness is not too terrible for you!

Altai - nice to see you sat and glad you r doing immune investigations!!

Older - I hope you are ok! Hope we hear from you at some point as became really worried with your situ! 

Angelica  Sumpy Teapot - hugs hope you r coping and planning!

Afm - had a few days of bad lower back, not exactly sciatica but very close to that. Slept on my bed of nails   (specifically designed to relieve pressure in the back) and after two nights found some relief + yoga helped. But yoga teacher said no more sofa sitting for me (mine is very soft). 3 sleeps till my 20w scan!!!

Mamox


----------



## ves

Hello I am new here this is my second week after ET of 2 X 2 day old embies not feeling anything no symptoms nothing this is  my second IVF attempt , on Thursday is my blood test.
I am worry about the being negative , how to move one,  the pain after 1st  failure  was unbearable


----------



## Tracyev

Welcome Ves. The 2ww is hell, isn't it? I'll be testing on Friday and go back and forth between positivity and despair. One thing I have learned in this process that you can't interpret anything from the symptoms or lack thereof in the 2ww. There are many ladies who have tons of the typical early pregnancy signs who go on to have BFNs and plenty with none who have BFPs. For both my past BFPs I was also convinced that they would be BFNs (almost didn't do the bloods). Hang in there. Sadly there is nothing that can cure the pain of a BFN. I have found that having a plan, either for a new cycle if you can/want to go again or just plans for a mini/break, home project, class etc..But in the end you just need to bugger through it. However, positive vibes   neither one is there yet. FX for a BFP for you on Thurs. 

So, yes - I contacted my doctor here and will go ahead and test of Fri. Not so much tempted to POAS beforehand. FRER would only possibly be pos. tomorrow. Can hold off another day or 2 and save the money I might have spent on the test (first response ridiculously expensive here)on celebratory meal if positive or consolation meal (with bottle of wine in this case) if neg.


----------



## tina321

Hello Ladies,

I hope it is ok to join you and I am hoping you can help me out.

I had a failed 3 embies IVF transfer back in August   I was disappointed but motivated to start again...

As my stimulation was in July, I wanted to start another stim this month/October.
At the beginning of September, after the BNF I stopped my meds (progesterone and patch). I got my period 2 days later but 10 days late from my regular cycle.  I bleed for about 8 days heavily which was normal from what I was told... usually I bleed last only 3-5 days and had always has a 28 days cycle.

I am on Levothyroxine 50 for hight TSH  and Dostinex for high prolactine

Now my period have disappeared... I am even 2 weeks late and I am losing hope.

Has anyone ever had this issue 

Please give me your feedback.... I am very very worried.

Much Love


----------



## ves

HI 
Traceyv wishing you all the best for Friday I have noticed we are the same age who knows  I will pray for us   


Dear Tina321  It seems too much drugs month after month may mess up your periods, taking a rest may help
After my first failed IVF I have seen the homeopath who help me to detox myself after taking IVF drugs and sort my immune system but mainly my head


----------



## tina321

thank you Ves,

I have restarted practicing Yoga ... I was hoping it will help .. but I guess not ..


----------



## Mrs.F

Hi Tina, can you check your progesterone level? Last time my period played tricks on me and it turned out it was due to low progesterone. Will keep my FX for it to turn up and bring the BFP!
Tracy, it never gets easier, does it... Will you get the results the same day if you test on Fr? When I tested on Fr I got mine on Mo... 
Ves, I hope you get your positive this time! It doesn't get easier after a BFP though  
Mamochka, the scan is even sooner now! FX for a good one!
Polly, 2cm is very precise! I'm excited about you!
Karhog, how are you doing Hun?
Kitechick, when is your next scan?
Angelica, good that you're exercising. I miss it and can't wait to start again.
Grey, is EC soon now?   For a good crop!

Afm - I got either a virus or a nasty cold and am feeling really bad. Can't sleep at night from coughing, the herbal spray they gave me doesn't really help... Sometimes my belly hurts from coughing and I have the feeling I will cough my trachea out real soon. Got some homeopathic remedy today and cooked a cough syrup my granny used to cook for us when we were kids... Hope will be able to sleep tonight... Next scan 28 Oct. seems ages away...

Hi to everyone I missed and have a nice and peaceful night 

xx Mrs.F


----------



## ves

A question 


On the day of the blood test would your clinic told you the results immediately or few hours after you get home


My clinic is in London  and I have long drive home would like to drive along the motorway without welling  up


----------



## mamochka

Mrs F - try to prop yourself up should alleviate the cough at night, i was also having fishermans friend in my mouth while going to bed. m


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening ladies  

Mrs F - you poor sausage. Hope you're taking your vitamin c? Your homemade cough syrup sounds good...what's the recipe?!

Tina - afraid your cycles may be all over the place for a bit hun. After my first ivf I didn't have a period for 3 months   we are putting so many hormones into our bodies it's a lot to expect them to go back to normal straight away. Hopefully you'll be on the straight and narrow soon  

Tracy - sounds like a plan lovely - I would def go for the Friday test too. Good luck will keep everything crossed for you.....hope you don't go mad with the wait in the meantime  

Ves - try not to symptom spot - easy for me to say as I'm not on the 2ww   But Tracy is right - there are ladies with BFP with no symptoms and the opposite for loads of symptoms there really is no rhyme or reason   fingers crossed for you  

Mamo - reporting in for duty here   disturbed by your "bed of nails"   But if it works that's great! Sorry about other symptoms too - not fun   AFM - had two scans and a blood test today for LH and oestrogen. I've got around 15 eggs on the go it looks like so let's just pray the quality is ok  . Feeling quite bloated and achey but Dr M and P are happy with the results so just keep everything crossed. Back for another scan tomorrow and then EC might be Thursday. 

Hellos to all other ladies on this great thread! Hope you're doing well whichever stage you're at  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Tina - i agree a home mild detox (milk thistle, dandelion)or with the help of holistic practitioners will help flush out the hormones which have probably congested liver

Grey - do not worry bed of nail is a therapeutic device ;-) i will message you a pic!


----------



## Tracyev

Grey – Sounds like you got a great crop of follies growing. That’s awesome. Out of that bunch you get at least a couple good eggs. FX.

Tina – Sorry that AF is alluding you. All those drugs we put in our system play havoc. Besides trying to detox your liver you can also try high dose vit C (4,000 – 6,000 mg per day). Don’t take for more than 10 days though. Good luck.

Mrs F – If I get to the lab by 9am should have the results by early afternoon the same day. Sorry that you are poorly. Hope family cough syrup recipe gives you some relief.

Ves- How are you doing today ? 

Happy Tuesday to everyone


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Morning all

Mamo - thanks for fascinating photo - think I need one of those but bet you can't FET here  

Tina - agree with Tracy and Mamo's recommendations but a caveat to the vitamin c....work up slowly to a high dose as not everyone tolerates it well and high doses can lead to very dramatic and urgent diarrhoea  

AFM - confirmed today that provided today's blood test results are ok we are triggering tonight for EC Thursday   just got to look after my fluid and protein levels in the meantime cos of my propensity for OHSs  

Grey xxx


----------



## ves

Hi All 
My life is now on hold, I am hopeful one moment and next moment I do not have any hope and think is over. I am woman possessed constantly looking for no symptoms reassurance on the net. 
My test is on Thursday wanting and not wanting to arrive soon


----------



## Tracyev

Ves - Feeling exactly the same way. Solidarity, sister  We are almost there. If it makes you feel better, a woman on another thread had no symptoms in the 2ww, was convinced it was a BFN and has ended up preggers with twins (has seen the heartbeats now and everything).


----------



## Mrs.F

Well, I still have no symptoms... 
Mamo, I tried sleeping propped up, but it didn't help. I'm seeing my GP this afternoon as the cough is getting worse...

Hallo everyone! FX for positive results!


----------



## tina321

Hello ladies...

Than you all for your help .. I will definitely try the hints given as I really need to start my next cycle soon.

I still have few period like cramps time to time which is giving me some hopes.
I did some blood test today ...I am not sure if all is ok but hope to told to my docs tomorrow:

- Oestradiol 122 pg/mL
- Progesterone 6,,24 ng/mL
- TSH 2,16 mUI/L
- T$L 8,46 ng/L

Have a great evening 

Bisous


----------



## mamochka

Tina,

Estradiol seems to be elevated and therefore the period would not start until it is close to zero.

Look at this chart on wiki page - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estradiol

Estrogen/estradiol is usually stuck in the liver and confuses your cycle

what was the last one?

Mamo

/links


----------



## mamochka

Also this one is a good supplement for estrogen metabolism

http://www.energeticnutrition.com/vitalzym/dim.html

or just more cruciferous veggies like broccoli cabbage etc

/links


----------



## Tracyev

Tina - As Mamox said your E2 level is quite high and you probably won't get AF until it drops. When was you last scan? Perhaps you could have a functional cyst? Older women tend to have higher levels naturally but I think it will need to be down to around 75 before you can expect AF to think of showing. (Most IVF clinics want it below 55 on day 3.). BTW,  just read that drinking green tea regularly can  lower estrogen levels by 13%. It is also a source of Vit C and full of anti-odixants so maybe add this to your diet for awhile. Once again, good luck!

Mamox - Your scan is tomorrow, no? Super good, luck. 

Pearly - Good luck for EC! How is the Athens weather. Fall has officially arrived here.

Kes - Almost there. Hope you are holding on. 

Mrs F - Hope you are feeling better.

Waves to everyone else.


----------



## mamochka

Thanks Tracey - yes tomorrow 3pm! Aaaa!


----------



## tina321

Hi all ...

Again thank you so much for much needed support and advices... 

My last period was Sept 10 but was heavy and lasted 9 days!

You are the best ! I definitely don't feel alone !


----------



## Tracyev

You’re welcome, Mamox. Hope it goes swimmingly and will be on the lookout for your update.  

Ves – Thiniking of you. Fingers and everything else crossed for you.   with you for that BFP. Did you find out how long it will take for you to get the results back? 

Quiet day yesterday. Hope everyone else is doing OK. 

AFM – No sign of AF which I guess is good. I have always started spotting a couple days before test day in my negative cycles.  However, when going to pop pessary in last night immediately hit cervix low and hard like it always is before the witch shows (TMI – sorry) so who knows.  The suspense will be over tomorrow. Not sure I am ready.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Aww Tracy - I'm sure that it doesn't mean anything - try not to read too much into that   Thinking of you  

Mamo - hope Scan goes well today hun

Vet -  everything crossed for you hun

AFM - EC went ahead this morning got 19 eggies   More than I was expecting but less than when I overstimulated last time   As always we know it's quality not quantity so I'm just praying the gentler protocol will have had a beneficial impact on the quality which was rubbish last time.....find out tomorrow. Feel a bit achey and bloated but nothing like my last treatment so feel much better full stop. DP on th other hand is fast asleep   Ha ha.

Grey xxx


----------



## Tracyev

Wow Grey you are an egg producing machine! Glad you are feeling better after this EC than the last. FX for good fertilization and quality embryos over the next few days.  

Just experienced a serious bout of dizziness just sitting at my desk. My sons had just come to collect me to go to restaurant for lunch but I had to continue sitting  for about 5 minutes b/c was afraid I would faint if I stood up. Dizziness was the only common denominator between my 2 last pregnancies but didn’t strike until 5-6 weeks. OK I am obsessing. Just tell me to shut up  


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracy - no don't shut up hun   But do take it easy   still got everything crossed for you  

Grey xx


----------



## Tracyev

OK. Deep breath. Feeling normal again. Thanx Grey


----------



## Greyhoundgal

There you go   Just take it easy  

Grey xxx


----------



## lollylolly

Hello all

I've just joined and wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Lorna, I'm 44 in November and this is my first IVF cycle.  

I had egg collection yesterday, and they retrieved 7 eggs of which 5 fertilised.  I wonder how good this is for my age, but was told by the nurse that it was good. I hope so because for me the process was very painful and not sure if I can go through that again lol.  The collection was pain free, but in recovery I became very dehydrated, my blood pressure plummeted and I ended up on a drip for 3 hours.  Not exactly what I expected and I am confident this is absoutely not the norm, just a rarity.

I have to have a tubal occlusion before I can have them transferred, so it won't be done for a few months.  Has anybody been through something similar?

thanks
Lorna


----------



## Mrs.F

Tracy   am still holding my FX! Not so long now!
Grey, that's a crop! Well done girl! Looking forward to your update tomorrow!
Lolly, 5 fertilized is a great number! They say the chances for success are higher with frozen embryos!
Mamo, how was the scan?

afm - nothing to report really. Am still fighting the cough, but am feeling much better now. Looking forward to the scan on 28th

hi to everyone else I missed


----------



## PollyWolly

Wow Grey!!! N-n-n-n nineteen!! (showing my age lol).  That's amazing well done!!  

Hi lollylolly - I am the same age as you - I had 8 eggs of which 5 fertilised.  I also had the plummeting blood pressure thing after my second cycle so I know how unpleasant that is.  I don't know what a tubal occlusion is though - sorry.  I am sure someone else on the thread will know what this is.

Take it easy Tracy  

Hi Tina and Ves   and hello to everyone else - hope you're all well.

Nothing much to report from me - just waiting now for my next scan at 36 weeks. 

Polly x


----------



## angelica_wales

19!!!!!! Wow


----------



## Karhog

Grey.... Crikey that's fabulous! Fingers crossed for great fertilization!
Lolly, 5 fertilized is brilliant, hope they continue to do well.
Tracy.....how's it going?
Hi everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals , just on my way out.


----------



## ves

Hi


I had my blood test it is positive I am in stunned , I still think they mixed up  mine with somebody else results .
I did not have any symptoms 
Tracy  will pray for you tomorrow 


Thank you all


----------



## lollylolly

Thanks for your replies - it's really encouraging to hear that - hope the good news keeps coming.  

Tubal occlusion is just a fancy way of saying "clipping the fallopian tubes".  Mine are useless, but hey, there are other ways it seems    Never thought when I went to that seminar 8 months ago I'd be here now.  

Wishing all of you well


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lolly - 5 is a great percentage of your total so that's great news   Well done! As Mrs F says there are lots of cases of improved implantation for some ladies undergoing FET so I wouldn't let that worry you at all just concentrate on getting your body well and strong again  

Ves - wow wow wee wow! There you go - just goes to show   Fantastic news and many congratulations  

Mrs F sorry to hear the cough is lingering - get well soon  

Tracy - not long now just try to be calm  

Hugs to all you lovely over 40s - you really are a fantartic group  

Grey xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225

Hello All

Right im on my journey, Drugs from Alcura just purchased and should start short protocol next week once AF arrives

12 months on from IVF # 1 theyve put up my stimms dose to from 150mcg to 200mcg of Gonal so hope that helps get a few more this time round. AMH was still at 16.84 which is ok for my age they say ? 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Curly - AMH sounds good to me   All the best with your treatment  

Grey xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations ves!!      I do love to get my dancing bananas out!!

Good luck Curly!

Ps


----------



## Tracyev

Whoop Whoop Ves  Hope it is sinking in now. So what's next? Will you do another blood draw to see how the numbers are rising?

Curly - Good luck.

Karhog - Hope things are cooking along fine for you. Thanks for the good wishes. Hoping to being joing Ves tomorrow 

Mamox - Hoping you got good news too. Thinking of you.

Evening to all whom I missed personally.


----------



## mamochka

Ladies, sorry for late update on 20w scan but first was overwhelmed then went for celebratory coffee and cake then skyped with parents. Well, everything is good, baby A was under examination for 45 min first by the sonographer then the doctor in training. Very stubbornly he did not want to move for the final checks of the heart. They asked me to shake my booty around 5 times even my sciatica started to play up. Finally they managed. Few moments were really unpleasant when they tried to get the angle.  Even had a chance to talk to a doctor about itching and thyroid levels.

Ves - congratulations! well done! It is you with positive no confusion!

Grey - you are the CHAMPION! here to jiggy-jiggy in the lab of love!

Can relax a it now! Oh, they told me that because of the age I will get 1-2 additional scans on NHS. For everyone else that's it until delivery - "amazing'!

Mamoxx


----------



## mamochka

Tracy - good luck dear for tomorrow! FXTX!


----------



## PollyWolly

Great news Mamo!  

Good luck for tomorrow Tracy! X

Px


----------



## ves

Hi

No more blood test they say only first scan in 2, 5 weeks time. If it helps to anyone this time I had acupuncture before embryo transfer , the chap who did it told me not to eat cold food or drink cold drinks after embryo transfer only hot drinks and hot food 

Tracy wish you to all the best for tomorrow
Thank you all for good wishes


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations ves!!!


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo congratulations Ves!!       

Good luck Tracy!


----------



## Mrs.F

Congratulations ves!

Tracy,


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracy - got everything crossed   

Grey xx


----------



## Tracyev

Got the call. BFN and just as extra confirmation AF has just shown her wicked face  .

Good luck Grey. Hope this your cycle. 

Mamox - So happy the scan was good. 

Will be checking in on you guys occassionally to see how you are getting on. Thanx for all the support. Much appreciated.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracy - it's so unfair   Really sorry hun   Make sure you take time out to lick your wounds and then maybe think about next steps. Thinking of you  

Grey xxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Tracy I'm so sorry to hear that... Try and stay positive and think about your next move.... Reallyffeel for you xx


----------



## Mrs.F

I'm so sorry Tracy   It's all so unfair and hard. Take your time and take good care of yourself!

Grey   for good embies for you


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry tracy  xx


----------



## mamochka

Tracey - so sorry hon! . Hope time will show what to do with frozen eggies and way forward 

This journey is so unfair!

Mamox


----------



## ves

I am so sorry Tracy  take care , I am thinking of you,   take a rest and with clear head decide what to do next


----------



## Karhog

Tracy so sorry


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all from soggy Athens   Just a quick update from me to say that by some stroke of fate all 19 eggs have fertilised   We are both a bit speechless especially as we initially thought she was telling us we had had 100% failure  . I'm not going to think ahead as I'm so aware of how many hurdles there are to get over. Next stop Sunday update to see how our day 3 embies are doing and hope they get to blasto   They were so rubbish last time there's no point trying to second guess but I'm very thankful for the numbers..... 

Grey xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow it gets better and better!

Keeping everything crossed for sunday xx


----------



## Karhog

Omg Grey that's fantastic!


----------



## Mrs.F

Amazing news Grey! Looking forward to your update on Sunday!
I think the long protocol messed up with your eggs as it did with mine... Or not... it doesn't really matter!
You're soooo pregnant, gal!


----------



## PollyWolly

oh Tracy, so sorry to hear that   look after yourself  

Grey - that is truly amazing!   looking forward to Sunday's update


----------



## teapot73

*Tracy*, very very sorry to read your update, big big hugs to you hun   
*Grey*, brilliant news and everything crossed for your embies to become strong blasts! 

I had my follow up appointment and its DE now for us, the waiting time is around 4-6 months with our clinic .


----------



## angelica_wales

Teapot - 6 months will be a nice break. Hope you're well xx


----------



## lollylolly

Hi

I created a new topic for this but removed it bc I  thought it better belonged here.  Hope everyone is feeling good and well.

I just got a call on day 3 to say 3 embryos will be frozen. Out of the 5 fertilized eggs I have 2 8 cells, 1 7 cells and 1 6 cells.  They don't want to develop them to blastocyst and they are only freezing the first 3. 

Given the overall odds, this is making me nervous bc I was hoping that they would get to day 5 but they dont want to risk it. I'm just wondering if this means they didn't think the quality was good (even though they said they were great) and if that then means the odds if them surviving freezingoe implanting are lower.  And I don't understand why they wontt freeze the 
6 cell embryo.  

Would welcome any experiences as feeling a little blue about it.

Love Lolly xx


----------



## teapot73

*Angelica*, thank you! Wishing you best of luck with you next cycle, sounds like you have a great plan and a very knowledgeable consultant! xx
*Lolly*, my consultant said a few times that for strong embryos it does not matter whether its day 3 or day 5 transfer and our lining is the best for the embryos compared to the lab. I don't know why they would not freeze the 6 cell embryo, did the embryologist explain anything? Unfortunately I have never had blasts transfer...
Try not to get upset about it, getting 3 good quality embryos is very good! x


----------



## lollylolly

Thank you teapot. I didn't know I had to ask til after.  The other thing I didn't ask was what grade they were. I'm sure that must be why okd sixy didnt  make it.  I'm waiting orr a nurse to call back about it. 

I'm so glad I found this place bc there is so much support here.  I'll try to catch up with where everyone is and hopefully get to know you better. 

Love Lolly xx


----------



## tina321

Hello Girls ...

So sorry Tracy ... stay strong ... I feel your pain hun ...

Just a little update.. I finally got my period and did the blood test and scan.
All should be ok for me to start stimulation next Tuesday.

Thanks you all again for the support 

Bisoux


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi...hope everyone is well, I've been quiet recently but been keeping up with the thread. I recently had only 7 eggs retrieved and 4 fertilised. 3 were 8 cell day 3 and graded 1, 2 1-2 and the other was 9 cell and grade 3, had 3 embryos implanted, now just waiting... Finding the gestone injections very hard.. May ask to change to different method, those injections are so painful


----------



## angelica_wales

Good to hear from you ziggy! 

Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope you're surviving the 2ww...

Gestone is evil - to make it slightly more bearable I recommend warming the vial in your bra for a wee while and use an ice pack to numb the area before hand (thanks to sarapd for the tip!) 

Good luck 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Angelica.... How are you doing.... You appear to be a strong soul... Yes thank you I will try your technique.. I honestly stress all day about the injection... Totally evil. The others were nothing compared to this x


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm very well thank you  

Taking a break at the moment ready to start again around February 

xx


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo Ziggy, Congrats on being PUPO!  Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. When is otd?
Hi everyone else, hope you are having a relaxing weekend


----------



## Ziggyb

Angelica. Yes I think if my treatment this time is not successful i will wait a few months.. Mentally draining

Thx karhog.. Its on the 5th. Im just trying to keep busy and forget about it, that way I'm more prepared..


----------



## mamochka

Tina - well done on AF coming! Good luck with stimming!

Lolly - why are you freezing, may i ask? Clinics are known notoriously famous to go for 3dt as they want to charge a full fee. However with freezing i dont understand what's their agenda. If they are strong embryos they should defrost 100% but say they defrost 90% your 8 cell will become 7 cell etc so it is bigger impact with 3dt as compared to 50-60 cell blast.

Ziggy - Hey finally PUPo! How's ARGC nowadays? gestone gets better with repetition. Also if you are normal weight you can ask for shorter needles (green) in the pharmacy and they are much less scary. Also make sure you are injecting in the right spot (level of your sticking out hip bone but in the back upper quadrant)

Teapot - maybe give Penny at Serum a call for free consultation - she usually has a fresh view compared to UK clinics. I dont know your stats but 40 seems a bit early for DE.

Hi to all! Mx


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx mamochka.. I am happy with them, they appear very good. Can I ask why you moved to serum. Is it really important to inject in the thigh or buttock area... Can it not be injected in tummy area


----------



## mamochka

no hon - it's intramuscular so i am afraid only these 2 places although i was told to stay away from thighs.

As for ARGC, i was disappointed at both follow up consultations where they showed no flexibility as to how they will adjust my protocol. Serum was a breath of fresh air although of course every clinic has its own strong and weak points. Penny listened to my opinion on how to adjust protocol. She also had a few hunches which i dont think drs in argc have time to think about individuals and mr.T decides on everything. This in the end resulted in success - FX!


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh right I see. Did serum do a lot of things differently.


----------



## mamochka

not really - but some tweaks + greek hyseroscopy


----------



## Ziggyb

I guess it also depends on who you feel more comfortable and happy with. Going abroad is another complication for me with work, hopefully won't come to that...


----------



## lollylolly

Hi Mamochka

Good question. I have bilateral hydrosalpinges and they feel I'll have a better chance with my tubes clipped, as it can be posionous to the embryos.  Therefore I have to have a laparoscopic "tubal occluson" in January.  After that I can have implants.  I'm not sure what their motive would be, I have to pay for freezing.  Not sure what the difference in cost would be if they'd done it at day 3 or day 5?  The embryologist just said that they wanted to increase my options because if they went to day 5, I mightn't have any.  But, as a rather green newbie on all of this, I don't know if that indicates anything about the quality of them.  

Are clinics really that cynical?  I'm I really this naive? lol


----------



## Em 40

Hi
I'm on the current oct nov thread of ivf but after posting this morning the reply button has totally disappeared! Anyone experience this and know how why to get it back?

Help much appreciated as really want to share my scan results


----------



## Mrs.F

It's been very quiet here for a while...

Grey, what's the news hun?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oops sorry mrs f   Today was ET. It was a lovely relaxing experience and we now have 3 blasts on board   The 2 ww looms now  

Grey xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Grey!  All that time waiting for AF and now you are PUPO!!

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Karhog

Yay! Grey, congrats on being pupo! Hope those embies are busy snuggling in as we speak


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh brill news Grey... We are both now in the 2ww.  

Does anyone know what prog levels should be after ET


----------



## Greyhoundgal

PollyWolly said:


> Congratulations Grey! All that time waiting for AF and now you are PUPO!!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you!


Thanks Polly - yes it really did seem like ages waiting on AF and also all the preparation  Just keeping everything crossed 

Ziggy - we can wait it out together hun  not sure what prog levels should be - Mamochka will probably know though 

Thanks Karhog 

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Congrats on being PUPO Grey! All limbs crossed for you!


----------



## mamochka

Hey ladies! The prog level can very so much on ET day based on the support you are taking (suppositories vs injectables) and the number of eggs retrieved at EC ( all corpus luteum are generating prog).


----------



## Karhog

Mrs F, how did your scan go?


----------



## Mrs.F

Karhog, Apart from the heated argument I had with the doctor, all went well. According to him, I'm week 7... 2 weeks ago I was week 6+2... Different ways of calculation... According to him, it doesn't matter that the transfer was on day 5... Anyway, everything is good. He didn't tell me how big it has become, but I decided not to argue further. He really got on my nerves and I asked to see another doc for the next scan. It will be in 5 weeks! I don't know how I will endure till then... I spotted again at the weekend, but it's over now. Hope it won't happen again...


----------



## kitechick

Hiya ladies,

Sorry I've been off the radar - am on half term in deepest darkest Wales where it seems impossible to get any internet. Have just caught up on pages that I've missed.

Congratulations Grey on being PUPO. Are you having of your MASSIVE numbers frozen?

Lovely news about scan Mrs F but not about Dr. I do hope they can swap u to another Dr next time.

Afm I saw  the midwife for the first time on Thursday who took more bloods, thankfully not repeating any of the bloods they needed for IVF.  We also had to make decision about Downs testing @ 12 weeks when we have our first NHS scan. We've decided not to have tests as we've played god enough.

Anyway, enjoying the holiday & doing plenty of walking and afternoon siestas enabling me to go to bed at reasonable time now!! I could get used to these little rests!  

Hope everyone is doing well.  Hugs xx


----------



## Altai

Grey- congratulations on being Pupo. Have you had any to freeze? 

Fx for the successful outcome.

Hi to all hope everybody is doing well,


----------



## Babywatch

Hello all

I just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm 40 and on my first round of IVF.  I'm incredibly lucky as I have a little boy who came from nowhere a couple of years ago as we were (literally) about to start IVF treatment.  Was hoping the same thing would happen this time but no joy.  We've decided to give this one go and then call it a day (unless we get any embryos that are good enough quality to be frozen).  I am on day 11 of down regulating (injections) and have my first scan on Tuesday to see if I can start stimming.  I've been really lucky so far as apart from being really tired in the evenings, I've not had any side effects.  I'm finding the whole thing a bit surreal, like it isn't really happening.  We've told very few people but will probably be honest with close friends and family once it's over (certainly if I get pregnant).  I'm not sure I'm preparing myself properly for what happens if it doesn't work - I keep reminding myself that the odds aren't good but in all honesty, I kind of assume I'll get a positive result.  

Good luck to all of those on 2ww.  I found that hard enough when I wasn't doing all of this so I think it'll feel never-ending when I get to that stage!

xx


----------



## its the hope that hurts

hi can i join you?  

My cycle will probably be cancelled tomorrow due to low (whatever the word is) response.  I have low AMH and I think it's because of not downregging first.  ec was meant to be tomorrow.  last cycle was really good (2 top grade ambies but bfn) this one isnt good.  4 follicles and stopped growing at last scan  but i have a chest infection    

i am thinking of changing to Lister after this but its just hard to get to.

Hi, do you ladies take supplements when doing IVF or do you stop taking them when you're doing it?    Thanks x


----------



## Tracyev

Congrats Grey and Ziggy on being PUPO.   for BFPs for you both !

Mrs F – Glad things are still going good for you. Although sorry about the frustrating dr experience and the bleeding again. Stay way scary spot  

Welcome babywatch and its the hope....

Waves to everyone else.

Thanx everyone for the BFN hugs. Still licking my wounds and working on ways to move forward so keeping a low profile. Out of curiosity contacted Penny again. Have sent Serum a sample of this month’s bleed for testing. Neither she nor I think infection is likely to be at play but as the cost of the tests are minimal doesn’t hurt to go ahead just to rule them out. This was, in theory, our last go but so hard to just stop.


----------



## Ziggyb

Hello Babywatch and Its the Hope.. 

Hope -  I was advised thanks ke pregnacare as was my partner. But Chinese herbs aren't recommended. 

Hi Tracey.... Ahhh so nice to hear from you again... Thanks for the congrats.  Yes definitely best to get feedback and rule things out. Are Serum quite intense and thorough.


----------



## oilean

Hello everyone.
I've not posted here before - no time like the present. It's very helpful reading everyone's posts. 
I'm doing an FET and am currently at the point where I am doing POAS ov tests. I'm in the horrors that I have already ov and missed it, as I would have expected it to happen today at the latest (based on previous experience and last scan 2 days ago).
It just means more money, more disappointment, and growing more weary of the whole situation and becoming less hopeful. Going for a scan and BT  tomorrow to see if I have ov or not.
Best of luck to you all with your cycles!

Haven't worked out how to put on a signature yet. I'm 42, DH 41, 3rd IVF, have tried every natural treatment ever invented...you name it, I've done it! Have tried lots of medical treatments too ...history of fibroids, 3 myomectomies and related after effects.


----------



## mamochka

Hi Oilean! Welcome to our friendly thread! You already have a signature)))

Don't worry they will not let you miss the ovulation with BT and scan.
Depending on the clinic then the transfer is between day 18 and 22 of the cycle.


----------



## nickinoodle

Hey ladies hope I can join u been ttc 14 years don't yet have our miracle lots infertility issues 2 Ivf cycles one fet. 3 m/c after Clomid and 3 natural pregnancies since 2010 all resulted in m/c ......Awaiting referral to Leeds teaching hospital recurrent miscarriage unit. Still ttc naturally every month x nice to meet u all xxx


----------



## Karhog

Hi there, great to see lots of new ladies join our thread, best of luck to each of you on this horrible journey. You will find lots of support from everyone here.
Good luck today its the hope,   this cycle doesn't get cancelled.
Kitechick, that holiday sounds lovely. Could really do with one myself! Enjoy!
Tracy, when do you get results? Do you think you will go again?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Oilean & Nicki

Welcome to the thread  . Oilean I got really stressed out about when I had ovulated one month and I think the stress made me ovukate MUCH later....do your bt and SCSI but keep POAS. Also if you temp (bbt) that helps a bit?  Good luck!

Tracy - hiss everything going hun? I don't think it's  bad thing to get a possible plan in place even if last time was supposed to be the last time. I note youve arranged to speak with penny.....if you haven't had treatment with her I know that There are lots of us even on this thread who are happy to recommend her   just shout if you have a question.....

Altai - how are your plans for DE coming along? Have you found a clinic you would be happy to use? Thinking of you  

Mamo - was glad to see from the pg thread you're getting a little done with boxes   But don't over do it   hope you're feeling ok  


Hello to all you other lovely ladies. Just a day and a half of our holiday left now  

Grey xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi... Has anyone tested 7dp3dt.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ziggy - think that's quite early hun  

Grey xx


----------



## Tracyev

Ziggy- I'd say too early. I tested 8dp3dt on my pregnant cycles and got a very very faint line that you really had to squint to see and then disappeared and another which was clearly negative. Of course, these were standard cheapies 10 years ago so you could probably get a pos on a today's FR but then again you may not and still be preggo. I know it's so hard but I would recommend holding off. How are you feeling?


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Grey and Tracey...

I'm feeling nauseous and getting hot sweats. I am assuming from all the meds I'm taking. I couldn't resist and did two tests, both 1 earlier on today - very faint and 1 now very very faint. So i don't know. My OTD is Wed.

Tracey how are you, got any feedback yet?


----------



## angelica_wales

Too early ziggy!

Add 2 days on to the number of days in the following table for a 3 day transfer 
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Be patient xx
/links


----------



## angelica_wales

Just saw your last post ziggy - a line's a line  

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Angelica. It's funny, well not funny as such but women getting pregnant generally find it a fun and happy time.  Us lot it's full of stress!!!


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy - the earliest i got was squinter line on 11dpo - so too early... Only test if you have more than of 5hr urine. Definitely afternoon is not a good idea.


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh right. I see... Thx Mamochka. Ive just been reading that women start testing around 7dp3dt, so I thought Id give it a go.


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Ultrasounds?  
    Hi ladies, can anyone suggest a private place I can get a day 1/suppression check (and probably a second scan) in the region near Newmarket/Mildenhall/Bury St Edmunds?  I have been hunting and found a great vet clinic that is right around the corner! But I cannot seem to find a flexible schedule human place.
      I need to get a scan before I leave for India IVf. My clinic does not have an affiliate here.  I must be googling wrong. I came up with one place that has centers all over but their schedule is like every other friday only.  Won't work. I know there are ultrasound places out there besides London.  Thank you.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wrinkley - I guess you're referring to the company ultrasound direct? They do have slots in bury St Edmunds....the next nearest they would have to there would be Peterborough or Chelmsford.....neither is tiger close to you I'm afraid   it's not super easy outside of london....

Grey xx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Greyhoundgal,  Thank you.  Yes that was the one.  They don;t have any follicle type ultrasounds at the Bury office. Cambridge is really close - but that one is the alternate week appointments... on the wrong week.
    I am sure there are other ladies in East Anglia who did not drive to Londond for all their scans, surely?  Hopefully someone will pop in from trick or treating and see this.


----------



## mamochka

Wrinkley - have a read of this thread maybe there are additional places to Ultrasound Direct!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290729.0


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi everyone ...hope you are all well... 

I've been home testing since 7dp3dt and now on day 10. Everyday I have got a line. My OTD is Wednesday. I am having period like cramps today... Bit worried!!


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy - well done  I think everyone has some kind of AF pains during 2ww! When i was with ARGC i went earlier for my bloods as i was so paranoid after chemical pg. If you have the yellow form with you you can do that! M


----------



## Ziggyb

Mamochka
How do you know if it's chemical. How many days before the 12 days did you test


----------



## Greyhoundgal

wrinkley eggs said:


> Greyhoundgal, Thank you. Yes that was the one. They don;t have any follicle type ultrasounds at the Bury office. Cambridge is really close - but that one is the alternate week appointments... on the wrong week.
> I am sure there are other ladies in East Anglia who did not drive to Londond for all their scans, surely? Hopefully someone will pop in from trick or treating and see this.


Wrinkles - unfortunately I've researched this fairly well as I live in North Essex and the best I found was ultrasound direct at Chelmsford but they Dont have apts every day either. There is a company the baby scan company who have an office in Colchester - they do daily and evening apts but they are more expensive. Hope you manage to find one 

Hey Ziggy - that's great news!!!!! At 10dp5dt a positive is a positive my dear!! Hooray for your bfp! When will you go for an hcg? After OTD?

AFM - really trying not to symptom spot. No bleeding and everyone seems to get that so that's not a positive start. Plus tummy feels like I've done 100 sit ups which can't be right either  I did so well chilling in the PUPO bubble until yesterday but now waiting until Sunday just feels infernal 

Grey xxx


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy - first time with ARGC i did not test and got HCG 43 then 23. So next time i was very cautious and started testing early and got positive on 5dp6dt and went for bloods at 8dp6dt. I was really confused as one embie was 5d and the other one 6d.


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Grey... I go to do Beta blood test on Wed. I still don't believe it, I think I won't until the scan. I assume they do it at the 6 wk stage. 

Mamochka I see.


----------



## Karhog

Ziggy      Congratulations!
Hang in there Grey, its the last week that's always the worst!


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Karhog. It is nice to hear from everyone on here. X


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Thank you ladies. I was able to use your information and add to my searching which led me to this place. They were nice on the phone and can do last minute, sometimes even same day appointments. East Anglia Ultrasound Services Ltd, Cambridge 07502 431214 they are in Cambridge (only 1/2 hour from me) in case anyone else is close.

Hang in there on the time before testing. I had twitches and twinges every single day from about 2 days after 5 day transfer and thought for sure AF was starting- nope it was just the baby making his presence known.


----------



## PollyWolly

Gosh, lots to catch up on - hello to all the newbies  

Congratulations Ziggy! Great news!

Not long to go now Grey - hang on in there girl! Got everything crossed for you.

Mrs F - how are you?

Nothing much to report this end - got my 34 week check on Thursday, then scan at 36 weeks.  Finishing work two weeks Friday, can't come soon enough!

Polly x


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Polly x


----------



## Tracyev

Ziggy – Just popping in to say congrats!  I  say a line is line. Can’t wait for the official results tomorrow!

Grey – Hope you are holding in there. Everything crossed for you.  

Polly – Wow, almost there. Soon you will be starting a new, exciting chapter. 

Wrinkley – Wow just looked at your signature. It’s uplifting to see that you got pregnant with your own eggs. Such a shame that it ended in a mc though. My Mom too had a natural pregnancy at 50 (despite tubal litigation and husband 20 yrs her senior) so I know it can happen. Too bad I don’t seem to have gotten her fertility genes though. Of  course, we are dealing with major MF issues on top of maternal age so fighting a double battle…Do I understand that you will be doing your treatment in India? First time going there? 

Hoping everyone else is well. 

AFM still having a hard time moving forward after BFN last cycle but taking it one day at a time….


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Tracey..
Nice hearing from you.  It is hard moving on, mentally its so tough, just takes time.  What are the plans for you now. Have they decided what to do or when. Usually don't they wait a few months


----------



## Mrs.F

Hallo lovely ladies! 
It seems we have another BFP!m Congratulations *Ziggy*!
*Tracy*  just let me know if I can be of any help. just don't forget that strong women also happen to fall down every now and then - get up, fix your crown and go! If you need a hand, just let us know.
*Grey*, hand on in there girl! Just a few more days! And don't let the lack of symptoms discourage you - i still have NONE, apart from the constipation... (sorry about that)
*Karhog*, how are you doing, hun?
Polly , I'm sooooo excited about you! Did everything go well on your last scan?
Mamochka, have noticed some changes in your signature. Hope you're feeling well.

afm - currently in Chicago on business, looking forward to the trip to Las Vegas with DH and then back home. My mind is also constantly in my tummy, why I'm feeling occasional tugs and pulls, then why am I not feleing them  I guess I would do an US every day provided it was possible... maybe it's better that it's not...

Hallo to everyone else and please excuse me for the lack of more personals - have to give my colleague his PC back...

xxx Mrs.F


----------



## Babywatch

Hi again ladies

Ziggy congrats! Very exciting!

Tracy I followed your posts and was really disappointed for you. Hope you're ok?

I started stimming today. 300iu gonal f. Not sure if that's high, low or average. Any ideas?  I don't have a scan until day nine which sounds like a long time to leave me but what do I know?!  I feel like I forgot to ask any questions I was concentrating so hard on my prefilled pen demonstration!  Anyway I can't imagine I'm in danger of over stimulating.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Dear Tracy-ev, yes, off to India shortly.  It is my first time there but my father used to volunteer at a school there for a few years.  Why do you ask, do you have some tips?  Or are you heading there at the same time? Just curious.

Regarding your Mum's late pregnancy. I know it does happen naturally into our 50's which is why I find it odd that so many docs flat out refuse anyone over 45, or 42 even!  I know someone who was conceived at 46 and conceived (easily) her last child at 47 - naturally! and I am pretty sure if she had tried at 50 she would have gotten pregnant again.  Fertile family.


----------



## Tracyev

Wrinkley - Have not had any experience with IVF in India. I do understand that they have some good facilities. Which part of the country will you be going to? I was in Chennai for work in August. Don't know if you have done much travelling but if this is your first trip to a "developing" country is can be somewhat of a shock. On general tips, I would be sure to  take along some bland snacking food like crackers. I occassionally enjoy spicey food but after 10 days even the "westernised" selections at the hotel became too much for my stomach. I would also stick to bottled water/drinks even in places that assure the public water is safe for consumtion. 
I am sure your Dad told you some stories Super good luck!


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi everyone just got my test back. Was 761. I'm in shock!!


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Congrats Ziggy! That's great news  

Maggie xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations ziggy!!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Woo hoo ziggy - great numbers!!!!!

Grey xx


----------



## Tracyev

YEAH ZIGGY !!!!  Very happy for you...


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx everyone. I hope and really pray for you guys too xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Great numbers Ziggy!

Grey, how are you doing hun?


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy - you made my day! Huge congratulations!

Mrs. F - thanks hon, I am barely coping with all the changes in my life!


----------



## Tracyev

Mrs F - Thanx so much for your kind words. They do help.   Still find myself tearing up at least a couple times a day but it is getting better.  Reality says better to give up but heart is having a hard time receiving the message. I am still waiting to hear from Penny – hope she received my sample. Have a phone consult with Gennet on the 26th about possibly using the DS blasts we have there but have not yet told DH. He was so against donor sperm that I am not holding out much hope that he will agree to pursue this option.  
Hello to everyone else (Grey  -fingers still crossed for you).


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Tracey, don't give up. You are still getting loads of eggs... I would hang in there. 
You may regret in the future. X


----------



## Tracyev

Thanks for the input Ziggy. If we could count on DH supplying a reasonable sample of swimmers or if not, at least accepting donor swimmers, it would be an easier choice. Sigh.

Congrats again on the strong  beta number. Remind me how many you put back?


----------



## Ziggyb

Tracey... It's a difficult one. Hopefully he'll come round if he sees how desperate you are. I'm not sure if my partner would agree to it to be honest.... It's like saying would you agree for donor eggs to be used.. It's a real hard one... And men are men!!  
I had 3 embryos transferred.


----------



## Mrs.F

Mamochka, sending you loads of positive energy and good vibes! I guess he just made room for the real one!  

Tracy, I have a really good acupuncturist who helped us a lot. I can give you his contacts if you feel like jotting him a line. He is too far from you, but will never refuse a consultation. He comes from New Zealand and speaks En and De. Let me know if you are interested.

My DH is arriving today and I can hardly wait to see him... Had such a bad dream and can't seem to shake the nagging feeling off... And the bloody cough is back...I guess it's my whiny day today...

Xx Mrs.F


----------



## Tracyev

Thanx Mrs F. Hope you are not working all the time and managing some time to enjoy the "windy city". Sorry that you are having a bit of an off day   Sure seeing DH will cheer you up. 

Both DH and I had been doing acupuncture regularly - me over the past 6 months and DH for the last 4. I do attribute some of the improvement in my egg production to the the herbs and needles but while it did seem to help keep DH off the prescription painkillers for his back unfortunately did not do much for his sperm count.


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahh bless you Tracey, you seem to be on a heard journey. X


----------



## Ziggyb

Hard should I say


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Congrats Ziggy!

Tracy, that is very good information and important reminders!  This'll be my first India trip but this will be luxury compared to living in a thatched hut without electricity, plumbing... or walls! Thank you for reminding me, I have a bunch of vegetarian protein snacks acquired a while ago and I almost forgot to pack them!


----------



## Tracyev

Thanks Zig. The support here is amazing. 

Wrinkley  - Sounds like you have had experience. Once again, best of luck (from one former hut dweller to another). One last bit of advice, I'd avoid tuk tuk travel if you want to keep your stress levels low - def. not soothing to the nerves  Have a safe trip and update us when you can.


----------



## Tracyev

Oh one last thing  Wrinkley - trust you've got your PG safe antimalarials all packed...


----------



## Karhog

Ziggy, yay! Fab numbers! 
Hi everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, on phone but hope everyone is well


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Karhog x


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello everyone
I am sorry I am hopeless with remembering names 
I am delighted to see so many BFP on the horizon great news well done

I'm struggling with the side effects so much more this time I thought the headaches would go once I stared the stimulation meds now I'm worn out by the dull ache affecting the right side of my head
I feel like a right winge bag 
I have to be honest an say I'm not feeling positive this time round at all and we've not even got to the Egg collection bit
I have no enthusiasm and feel a bit alone in the journey as poor DH is struggling to find work and hence is down too. It also his 46 th birthday this weekend an he's stuck with me not drinking 
At the minute we are not even talking about IVF and the lack of alcohol over the Past few weeks is not helping, at times  this past couple of weeks he's caved in an had a few pints an I'm not sure if he's wanted me to give out to him about it and on the 1st cycle I probably would have done but this time I'm not feeling the enthusiasm
I'm waffling on a bit sorry ladies you all have your own issues going on
In the meantime I'm taking one day at a time and hoping and sometimes praying this will work............


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Diva - you do sound down in the dumps but you have come to the right place as there is loads of support on here.

I don't think people realise how much pressure IVF can put on a relationship and it can make you feel so despondent, especially when you've had disappointments in the past.

What stims are you on and what's your dosage?  How long have you got to go until EC?

Try and keep your chin up if you can although I know it's easier said than done.  Each cycle is different and the symptons are different - I've gone through four rounds of it so I can appreciate how you feel.

I'm sure a couple of birthday pints won't harm hubby's swimmers - you've got to have some pleasures.  Why don't you go out for a nice meal this weekend, get away from the house and maybe he will open up and you can have a nice chat and clear the air?  It will make you feel much better  

Hope everyone else is okay.  My blood pressure's gone up a little bit this week so I'm trying to take it a bit easy.

Polly x


----------



## Karhog

Diva, it is such a tough journey, Try not to put too much pressure on yourself. Its hard I know. 
If it were me personally, I would allow myself a glass of wine and let hubby enjoy a beer for his birthday. It will help lighten the general mood and hopefully take your minds of all things ivf, if only for a few hours.


----------



## Tracyev

Diva - IVF is such a hard journey. I think we have all felt like you somewhere along the way,   I am with the others. Let DH have his bday beer or 2 while you have some wine. Step away from IVF as much as you can for the weekend. As you know, it takes the eggies about 3 months to develop in the ovaries so a glass or 2 at this point is not going to do any irreparable damage. In fact, it might do some good. For my first IVF cycle I did everything right - took the recommmended supplements, absolutely no alchohol etc. That cycle gave me 2 BFNs and a cancelled FET. It was a shock. With the doctor's intervention and the care I was taking there was no way it could fail. But it did. After that round I was in a place like you and was a lot less strict with myself and DH. The 2nd cycle led to my 2 DS. Removing some of the pressure you are putting on yourself and DH could just well counteract any negative impact of minor indulgences. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Diva las vegas

Thank you pollywolly karhog and traceyev
Your dead right we need a bit of fun
I'm dragging hubby out to a 50th in the hope I can lift his spirits a little and tomorrow we're going for a meal and a few beers
Pollywolly the meds I am on are merional all 600 units along with buserilin 0.5mls
This will be day 5 stimming  
I go back for scan on Monday and maybe repeat scan we'd with a view to EC on Friday 14th otherwise it's Monday 17th
Anyway girls I'm going to get myself dallied up and see if I can cheer my lovely husband up a bit
Thanks for the lovely messages

Your all in my prayers
Diva xxx


----------



## mamochka

Diva - i would echo Tracey's advice. In fact, Penny from Serum always says in cases like this a glass of wine can have a beneficial effect. Especially if a person takes cycling very seriously . On a last successful cycle i was having half a glass of greek red every day between EC and ET (for better blood flow . You will be more relaxed and other half hopefully will pick up the vibe and will stop sulking. Let us know how you get on ! m


----------



## Ziggyb

Diva I hope you are feeling better... Real hard time this process... X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Evening all

Sorry I've been a bit quiet the last few days  . The truth is its been a bit of a worrying time. As some of you may know, I've not been very well over the last few days. I've put on 7lbs in about four days and my waist has increased by around four inches   Very very bloated.

I spoke to Penny earlier in the week and she said it was likely to be caused by hcg......so being me I researched that thinking OHSS.....and turned out that it can be caused by hcg.  So at 8dp5dt I did POAS and got a BFP   Naturally could not believe it and not least because I've never seen a positive ever.  We're now 12dp5dt.

It really explained my symptoms too which can be exacerbated by pregnancy (hcg as Penny had rightly said). By Thursday as you know I was in even more pain so went to the GP who referred me to the EPU   Spent most of Friday there - mostly a frustrating and at times frightening experience but had blood tests and a scan. Of course too early to see anything but it confirmed free fluid all over right up to my liver and explaining shortness of breath (though thankfully no fluid on the lungs).  HCG was 157 but I have no idea if that's good bad or indifferent.

I managed to get out of getting admitted by agreeing to measure fluid input and output myself   A fun job......We've been back for our next appointment today - another 3.5 hours   More bloods, more telling a third and fourth consultant our story. HCG is now 276. So not really doubling but the latest consultant didn't seem concerned  

Another few days of monitoring in and out and home and more bloods and a potential scan on Thursday, depending on the rising hcg.

So, overall it's a BFP but I we do feel quite anxious and hesitant about it, hence my absence.....still, I wanted to share with you all as you've been so supportive along the way

So I promise to keep better in touch over the next few days. I'm pretty tired as I'm not sleeping well between loo runs as I have to drink so much and sitting up in bed because I can't breathe properly otherwise  

There is so much amazing support and care in this forum   I'm so glad o found it before we started our treatment journey....especially as there's a long way to go yet  

Sorry for lack of personals - I promise to catch up  

Grey xxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, Grey, I am sooo happy about you and your BFP! I am really sorry to hear about you being bloated and everyhitng   I hope you feel better soon! Don't worry about the HCG. It is supposed to rise every 48 to 72 hrs. If the doctors are not concerned, so should't you be! Keep us posted as to how the things are going on with you. The earliest scan that will show you a sack and a pulsing heart will be at 5 weeks. just a few more days to go, hun!   Get better soon and have a safe and uneventful pregnancy!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations grey! Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Tracyev

Congrat Grey .Wonderful news. Try to enjoy it although the worry doesn't stop does it?

Hope you continue to heal and that those hcg levels keep rising. Do you have a scan booked? 

Mrs F - How are you? Still in Chicago? 

Waves to Angelica and everyone else.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks all   I do feel very tentative about it all probably not helped by feeling so unwell which just makes you feel down   I have to go back to the EPU on Thursday to check hcg and if it has achieved 1000 or higher then they will scan as apparently you can't see anything until hcg is higher than that - who knew? I think Mrs F said you can scan from 5 wks and according to the ff forum calculator I'll be 5w on Thursday so maybe the two work together. The sonographer on Friday said there was nothing to see except that my lining was thickening well.  Lots of hurdles and they feel like big mountains at the moment....

Tracy - hope you're doing ok hun? Do you think you can persuade DH to do another round and would you consider serum - you mentioned speaking to Penny a while ago? 

Diva - hope you took the girls' advice and had a little drink. It's important to find some balance in all things as stressing sure won't help   A bit of fun time out for you and DH doing something not about TTC is probsbky a good thing  

Polly - hope blood pressure is ok?

Mamo - hun I'm worried about your itchy   Do hope SOMEONE can help you. Is it worth seeing a nutritionist? It does sometimes seem to be triggered by food but there's probably some other underlying deficiency at work here   I hope your break away is good for you anyway - catch up later in the week  

Wrinkley - good luck in India   I woukd love to go there but worry about how much the poverty woukd upset me (that sounds really shallow, doesn't it?) and that I woukd have a poorly tum but you sound like you are very sensible and prepared!

Karhog - hope all is well

Angelica - how are your next steps plans coming along for the new year?

Altai - I was really pleased to read you May hsve found a good donor match   I really hope you can find the funds to make this work for you  

Waving to everyone as I know I've forgotten someone!

Grey xxx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Dear Greyhoundgal,  Congratulations on your BFP!!!  Way to go. Hopefully the water will recede quickly and the babies will pick up speed- maybe it's crowded in there.  Can they not drain the fluid externally, all at once and get it over with?  
    Hope you are feeling much better very quickly.
    As for India - you do not sound shallow at all but very tender and caring.  I will have to make a game plan as pain and poverty without being able to do something is hard for me too.  
    Can't wait for your updates on what the docs say (all 5 or 6 of them!)


----------



## PollyWolly

Grey!  I literally have tears in my eyes (of joy!) at your news - many congratulations on your BFP!! That is fantastic!!   I'm so sorry you're feeling poorly though   I'm keeping everything crossed that your hcg doubles up so you can get your scan on Thursday  .  Rest up and look after yourself xx

I won't know what's going on with my blood pressure until next week at my 36 week check so hopefully it will be okay.  There was no protein in my wee so that's a good sign.  She said it my have gone up slightly as we'd just had a conversation about induction! 

Diva - hope you had a good weekend and are feeling better?

Mamo, Tracy, Mrs F, Karhog, Kitechick, Wrinkley, Ziggy, Angelica and anyone else I've forgotten: H E L L O !!  

Polly x


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Grey that's fantastic news... So happy for you.... Hope you are not feeling too unwell.... Just keep positive xxx

Really happy for you 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Karhog

Grey......... Yippee!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!         
Hope you are feeling better soon, really thrilled for you.
Hi to everyone else, not much to report from this end, all is well ( I hope!) Waiting for news of next scan.


----------



## kitechick

Fantastic news *Grey* - I can understand how your head may be all over the place ..... but you are pregnant. We had a scan at 5 weeks and saw a pulsating heart, so Thursday sounds good & it will hopefully put your mind at ease. Hand on in there. I'm sure the bloating will go down. 

*Polly* - not long to go now. When are you stopping work? Are you feeling bad because of blood pressure.

*Diva* - hope you managed to relax and chill over the weekend - it is so intense the whole process, so time out is really important.

How is everyone else doing?

First sick day today for me at 12w4days. Really poorly yesterday afternoon & evening. Sick to the point where nothing else left - sorry TMI. Hadn't eaten since breakfast as felt so rough. Then got up this morning, head spinning, dizziness & had another good session hugging the toliet. I thought this was supposed to stop at 12 weeks!  Struggling to keep fluids down for scan & repeat of blood tests.
Anyway, 12 week scan today & Bean is VERY lively. Actually spun 180 degrees while we were watching. Kicking and punching all over the place - this one is going to be a trouble maker I think!! Tonight we have been finally been telling people our lovely news. Tomorrow, I will be telling work.

It sounds wild outside tonight - severe weather warning on the weather & it sure sounds like it!!

Hugs everyone x


----------



## Babywatch

Hi ladies.

Congratulations to all the BFPs. So encouraging to think this can have the desired outcome despite all the odds stacked against us. 

Today is day seven of stimming and I haven't really felt anything other than a few twinges. Somehow feel that's not a great sign but hope I'm wrong.  But my emotions are absolutely all over the place every evening. I'm hyper sensitive to the most innocuous comment from my husband and cry at the drop of a hat about anything. Assume it's just hormones going haywire but also I'm starting to stress about how I'll react if this doesn't work. Not sure how I'll cope to be honest. We're adamant we'll only do this once for lots of reasons unless any embryos can be frozen. It's just properly dawning on me that this is our last shot and I'm starting to get really scared.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Kitechick - sorry to hear you're feeling bleurghhh  hopefully it will stop soon!  Fantastic news on the scan!  

Finish work on 21st November so not long to go now.  I'm feeling okay, just a few aches and pains here and there.  I've never had high blood pressure before so not really sure how it's supposed to affect me - I just hope it's come down when I see the midwife next week.

Babywatch it's a highly emotional time during the stims - how are your eggies coming along? You've just got to try and take one step at a time - I know it's hard though.

Px


----------



## Babywatch

I haven't had a scan yet polly. Not till Wednesday which is day nine. Hopefully something's growing in there.


----------



## PollyWolly

Keeping it all crossed for you Babywatch


----------



## Altai

Grey - congratulations ! Wonderful news. So glad for you. Good luck with the scan. 
Unfortunately, I had to let this donor go as can't afford de cycle now on top of my own. I was temping and that contract came to an end earlier than I'd expected. 

Kite- sorry to hear you r not feeling well, hopefully it'l stop soon. 

Polly - time is flying, not long to go. 
Baby watch - good luck with the stimm.
Karhog- good luck with the next scan. 

Hi to all hope eve body is doing well.


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi, I hope noone minds me joining this group. I'm not quite 40 but only a few months out.  

I'm a low responder (or non-responder) and am currently on my 6th fresh cycle.  Am wondering about cysts?  Anyone had any experience with them?
Had two in the last two cycles and wondering if this means :

a) any follies i've got that look good now are cysts
b) whether i'm heading toward peri-menopause

Anyone?


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome bonniebelle!

Sounds like you've been through the mill a bit...

You might want to post your question on the low AMH boards - you'll find a lot of us low/poor responders over there - not just the over 40's

The board can be found here :

  Low AMH  

I'm afraid I don't have any experience of cysts to share with you - hopefully one of the ladies here can help

Good luck

Angelica 
xx


----------



## Tracyev

Welcome Bonnie - I am no expert on cysts but did have one that held up my December cycle. Most clinics do not let you cycle if you have one, particularly if it is active (i.e. producing hormones, most often estrogen) If your fertility place does not do scans and bloods before beginning stimulation I would say ask that they do if you have a history. The doctor should be able to tell the difference between a premature follie and a cyst (typically follicle that failed to ovulate or a corpeus luteum that did not break down properly.) PCOS sufferers will also have many small antral follicle "cysts", which will not produce eggs or poor quality ones. However, if you have low AMH and are a poor responder I am guessing this is not your situation. 
I don't think having a cyst (or 2) is a predictive factor for future cycles, although they do become more common with age. Remember cysts are mutant follicles from previous cycles. Your doctor should be able to tell the difference between a cyst and a new follicle growing an egg and as IVF cycles artificially induce ovulation you should not have anything to worry about. Regarding perimenopause how are your moods and hot flushes? Hahah! If you are not having problems there you are probably OK for a bit. Your hormone levels, FSH, LH and estrogen will also gkve you an idea of how close you are to "the change".  Good luck.


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi Traceyev,

Great post, thank you.  I didn't know about the cysts.  They're new to me.  Didn't have them in cycles 1-4.  They're just cropping up now.  But I didn't realise they were remnants from cycles past.  So ... if there was a baseline scan that on D3 before I stared with the FSH based drug (Elonva), and there was 5 follies, there's no way to tell if these were from previous cycle?  I'm a bit concerned that my doc should've been able to identify a cyst from a follicle.  He pushed me to move on to egg collection although there was only one follicle (on the old 'it only takes one' mantra) which turned out to be a cyst.  It was strange, at the time after he'd collected it, he said something like "we'll see how it goes, it could be a cyst", this being the first time he'd mentioned it.  So I guess he only noticed then.  
In any event, I've spent the last three months since then on DHEA, melatonin, inositol, royal jelly, blah blah to move things along.  My AMH was 0.1 in June, not sure what it is now.  But this cycle is looking stronger than the last two.  So I'm hopeful, but didn't want to get my hopes up too high in case it's a cyst recurrence.
I think I had my first hot flush the other day.  I felt strange and tried to describe it to DH, saying it was hot in my chest and face, with palpitations.  Sort of like the onset of a panic attack, but different....    My moods suck, but they always have ;o)
Thanks again, your post was just the info I needed.  I'm over in Luxembourg and have a difficult time asking questions to the clinic staff in broken English or crappy French.
bonnie xxx


----------



## Tracyev

Bonnie - Sounds like you're having a bit of a rough time of it. IVF is such a sucky journey. Honestly from what you are saying it seems like you need a new doctor/clinic. While a cyst can surely resemble a normal follicle, they will typically be bigger than normal 3 day follies. Also blood E2 levels should confirm a diagnosis. 

On another note, about DHEA. Did you have your levels  tested before beginning the supplements? While it can be very beneficial to someone with low levels or even low normal levels, it can actually do more harm than good if your levels were already OK. Something to do with the DHEA conversion eventually effecting the estrogen production by testosterone overload. Research Dr Sher. You may have more follicles but less that are capable of developing competent eggs. Also in DHEA overload the eggs don't seem to detach from the follicle wall as they should after the ovulation inducing hcg leading to "empty follicle syndrome". Dr Sher has written quite a bit on this. I mention it bc I blindly did  the 25mg 3x per day recommended by one clinic for 4 months. Only after 2 cycles where 1/2 the follicles were empty or with immature eggs did I have my levels checked. They were 4x were they should be for my age and almost 2x that of a 20 year old. Once I reduced the levels my response vastly improved. Just giving you my experience. Use it as you will 

Lastly, if you ever need any help with the French I may be able to help you out.


----------



## ves

Hi Everyone


If anyone remembers two weeks ago I had a call from my clinic to tell me blood test was positive and I am pregnant, yesterday I had my first scan and they could see on the scan only sac but no embryo seen only little like shadow in the bottom right corner of the sack. It is my 6 week. The doctor told me to continue take medicines for another week and have the  second scan next week
I feel somebody having really cruel joke on me


----------



## angelica_wales

Oh ves I'm so sorry xx

Didn't they offer to check your hcg levels? They should be able to tell what's going on from the hcg levels

I'm sorry you have to go through this

Angelica
xx


----------



## Karhog

Ves, sorry to hear you are going through a worrying time. It could be too early to see a heartbeat. I agree with Angelica and would ask to have your hcg levels checked.


----------



## bonniebelle

oh ves, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ves - so sorry to read that   But I agree with Karhog it could be too early to see a heartbeat - sometimes not visible til week 6 or 7 so don't give up hope yet  

Grey xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas

Oh Ves
You must be so worried I really hope the scan was too soon as I believe anything under 6 weeks can be too early to detect the heartbeat
I'll keep you in my prayers xxx


----------



## Altai

Ves - so sorry about this. Keep fx crossed for y.


----------



## Babywatch

Just back from my scan on day nine of stimming and have one good size follicle on each side and one small follicle on each side.  I'm so upset.  I'm going back on Friday for another scan and to decide whether to cancel.  The consultant told me that we could start a new cycle on a higher dose but that it probably won't make much difference to the results.  I just never really thought about the fact that I wouldn't even get a chance.  Sitting back at my desk now and trying desperately not to cry.


----------



## bonniebelle

Hi Babywatch,

Don't get too disheartened yet.  okay, so 4 isn't brilliant, but it's still something.  What size are they?  is there a minimum you need to grow before you go to collection in the UK?  my gyno took me into collection with just one follicle.  (didn't go so well, but....) 

If you cancel would you consider a change in protocol rather than dose size? 

big hugs  

bonniex


----------



## Babywatch

Thanks for the reply bonnie. I've come home and had a good cry so feeling a bit better. I don't know how big they need to get. I'll ask on Friday. Am just so disappointed about this but will try not to be too pessimistic until the next scan.


----------



## bonniebelle

sometimes it's good to have a big cry, there's a lot of emotions all getting thrown about during these rollercoaster rides. so difficult....  lots of tlc for yourself tonight and tomorrow and crossing thumbs that friday brings happy changes !


----------



## Karhog

Babywatch, I know its easy to get very pessimistic on this journey but wait and see what happens at the next scan. A lot can happen in a few days.


----------



## kitechick

Bonniebelle – welcome to you – not much help on the cycsts I’m afraid, but hope you get the answers that’ll help somewhere on this forum 

Ves – fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you my lovely.  What day is the scan next week?  What a horrible and stressful time.  Can you not get your HCGs done anyway?  You could ask for them – are you NHS or private?  

Babywatch – can’t they up your dose of stims now?  I have read of people having not much response & their Drs upping the dose & that sorting it out.  You can’t be on the highest dose if they are talking about upping it next time.  They also continue the stimms for longer – that’s what they did with me.  What dose were you on?  

I told people at work today about pregnancy & everyone was lovely – someone came right out with ‘You’ve been having a lot of appointments – have you had IVF?’   I was shocked & taken aback – I wouldn't dream of asking anyone that.  That was our 'lets only tell our close family about IVF treatment' out the window then!  

Hope everyone else ok. 2 days until the weekend – yay!!


----------



## Babywatch

Hi kitechick - I'm on 300 of Gonal F at the moment.  I'll ask them about upping it when I go in tomorrow.  The consultant was recommending I keep going with this cycle - he said day nine is still relatively early and one of the two small follicles might start to catch up.  I was just so upset yesterday I wasn't really thinking straight to ask sensible questions and could only see the worst case scenario.


----------



## bonniebelle

Morning ladies     hope  you're all well.

Babywatch, i think 450iu is generally the max but I've heard of people on 600iu.  Don't worry too much, DS came from just 2 collected, 1 fertilised and transferred !  Unusual, but possible.

Kitechick - how strange for someone to call you out like that, perhaps they've also been down the ivf journey?  how are you feeling now?  still got the sickness?  hopefully it's not long-term.

Traceyev - I've just seen your dhea post.  It's a bit concerning, perhaps this big D3 follie is a cyst then.  It was 13mm already on Sunday with is kinda large.  Damn, I'd already started running through names I like....    They did do blood levels but information dissemination is not the strongest point over here.  It's more a doctor says, patient does type scenario.  My AMH and FSH are quite low and my LH has a tendency to rise quickly (which is why I guess we moved from the LH/FSH menopur to the solely FSH elonva and puregon).  I kind of thought the empty sac was the cyst so I need to do a little more homework on that...  but never had an egg production rate of a 35 year old, let alone a 20 year old.  6 collected was my personal best !

Ves - how are you doing today?


----------



## kitechick

Babywatch - not sure about Gonal f.  I was on the max dose of Merional which is 450.    My left side had most follies in the scans - about 5, but they only took 2 from there on EC day.  My right side was rubbish in scans - only 3 tiny ones there, but by the time EC came, the little tiny 'twinklers' as the fertility nurse called them had done their stuff.  5 were taken from there.  Don't give up hope - they may get a move on.  Anyway, as Bonniebelle said - it only takes 1 so try not to be disheartened.  
Be worth asking the questions tomorrow though - let us know how it goes xx 

Bonniebell - they hadn't had IVF but had a friend that had & because I said I couldn't change an appointment date (ie the 2nd day of term back to school when the kids were starting) she guessed.  But still, I would have thought that, and kept it to myself rather than being that blunt.  I couldn't even lie as I was so shocked.


----------



## Diva las vegas

Hello ladies 
I went for the egg collection today. 13 collected now its a wait and see how many fertilised    
A bit spooked as that's how many we got last time 
Am feeling a bit uncomfortable now so going to bed for a rest

Hope you ladies doing well 
Diva xxx


----------



## kitechick

Whooooo hoooo Diva. Monster amount. Now they need to get jiggy overnight.  Well done you.  X


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Diva thats a huge number... Lots to choose from....good luck..keep us posted xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Well done Diva - that's a greet number. Fx to everybody getting jiggy in the embryologists lab tonight  

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Brilliant result Diva!


----------



## bonniebelle

Congratulations Diva !


----------



## PollyWolly

Fab number of eggs Diva - excellent!!  All the best with the jiggy  

Hey Grey, did you have your scan?  I see your hcg has gone up!! 

You okay, Ves?

X


----------



## Babywatch

Congratulations diva. That's amazing.  Well done!

I had another scan today and one of the small follicles is catching up so there will hopefully be three. Having another scan on Monday with a view to a likely Wednesday egg collection.  Not ideal havin only three follicles but at least I was prepared for it today so wasn't as upset. As everyone says, it just takes one egg and one sperm...  Going to have a relaxing weekend now. Thanks for the kind words karhog and bonnie and kitechick. X


----------



## PollyWolly

Babywatch, that's really good news!  Sending you positive vibes   x


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies and new faces . Lots to catch up on for my baby brain . Sorry I was MIA but lots of packing and errands before leaving UK  so have been a bit under the weather. 

Diva - 13 was my lucky number in June   so I wish for some very jiggy dance in the lab of love tonight!!!

Polly - how are you doing? Is it next Fri your last day? Wow you are one pg woman whom I watch from start to finish on this thread)). We got pg about the same time in April!

Grey - I hope NHS is not letting you down today! Great hcg rise btw!

Hey pg ladies Mrs F, kite, Karhog, ziggy - are you mostly on the pg chat now? Hope you are doing well and not too much MS!!!

Baby watch - our consultant in Serum explained to me that it is not a good idea to increase the dosage but rather the opposite as the earliest dose engages the number of follicle and makes them grow (FSH) and LH makes them mature. So as Gonal us pure FSH increasing the dose not make a logical sense.  

Bonnie - I have heard that cyst are because of hormonal imbalance, for one not enough LH to release an egg and then flicks turns into cyst. Maybe have a monitoring cycle with bloods on d2-3 and 21 of the cycle and scan on d14. Just an idea!

Ves - hope you got some clarity hon!  

Mamox


----------



## Diva las vegas

Thank you all for the lovely comments
Diva xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hey Mamo, how's it going?  

Yep, next Friday is my last day.  I'm 36 weeks on Monday - STILL cannot believe it.  Got scan Monday morning and m/w on Thursday. 

X


----------



## wrinkley eggs

kitechick- congratulations!

Regarding your co-worker who was raised in the woods, you might want to have a standard evasion tactic in place. It will happen again when, these days, so many people really have no sense of propriety. Emily Post must be rolling in her grave!  Something simple like a quick reply of "What an odd question", smile and walk away. Or, since she specifically mentioned the doc visits "we have been monitoring my health closely". Absolutely true but giving nothing away.  If you think you could get away with it you could always ask : "What is IVF?", By the time they finish explaining they will realise if you have no idea you must not have had it done.  

I never suggest rudeness but have met people who would have just said: You are a rude cow!  Here's a fiver, go rent some manners.  

But how lovely that you ARE pregnant for people to ask you all those rude questions!! Revel in it.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wrinkley - what a lovely post   Just so too!

Polly - I literally can't believe how fast this time has gone hun   

AFM - yes I did have my scan. Tiny gestational sack was seen which the sonographer said was just right for this stage. I've got another scan in a fortnight which poor DP also can't make so I think we are going to try and book one for this week privately  

Baby watch - 3 follicles can be just fine too   Try not to worry as sometimes others are hiding which show up on EC day and do remember it just takes one golden egg  

Grey xx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Congratulations, Grey!   I was so happy to see your good news. You offer so much support to everyone else I was crossing my fingers this would be your time. 


Maggie xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Maggiephatcat said:


> Congratulations, Grey!  I was so happy to see your good news. You offer so much support to everyone else I was crossing my fingers this would be your time.
> 
> Maggie xxx


A www thank you Maggie  I still feel quite anxious and hesitant about it - first ever BFP and also not being well - but overall we are over the moon 

I'll stick around on this thread - it's my safe place  - but I will keep the pg talk for other threads 

Grey xx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Greyhoundgal -Congratulations!  Just keep staring at the ultrasound picture until the next one. It is a great keepsake.  You can just imagine her saying "does this amnio fluid make my butt look big?"


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhhh Grey that is fab news... Sooo happy for you...xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Grey  

All sounding good xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Hey there ladies! Wow, so much has happened while I was away...
*Grey*, great news hun! I would do the private scan as well! Do keep us posted though! Are you feeling better or still bloated?
*Mamochka*, when are you leaving? Are you leaving leaving or just for a while? Sending you loads and heaps of positive energy! 
*Tracy*, how are you doing, hun? Have you made any plans yet?
*Kitechick*, it sure feels nice to tell everybody that you are expecting (save for the bluntness of some people...)... I don't know how I would have reacted... I dare think I would have snapped something about it being an inappropriate question...
*Karhog*, how are you hun? 
*Polly*, I'm really excited about you being so close to the finish line now! 
*Angelica*, when are you starting again?

Hallo *Wrinkley*, *Ziggy*, *Diva Las Vegas* (13 eggs is quite a crop hun! FX for a good fertilisation!, *Babywatch* - FX for good follies!, *bonnie*! Somebody asked about the cysts - I started my last cycle with two of them - one in each ovary. They gave me two shots (forgot the name, sorry) and they never mentioned them again.

afm - just got home and am so happy to be home again! The journey back was far too long and somewhat uncomfortable, so I am feeling really really happy to be home. I don't think I will agree to such a long trip during the pregnancy again... I am not yet ready to tell anyone and hope I won't get any of those inconvenient questions on Monday... Although they know I was admitted to the ER while in the US... - long story short, I started bleeding heavily the last day of the exhibition and the first aid workers on site called an ambulance for me... My DH's flight landed when the ambulance was on it's way to the hospital... One of my colleagues told my boss I was being taken to the ER and his e-mail came a few hours later asking how I was... Luckily, they would never ever ask what had happened - it's forbidden by the law. Anyway, luckily everything was ok and we are safe and sound back home. We decided to go for a scan to the clinic and not wait till 11 Dec here and I am praying for a bleed-free future.

I wish you a wonderful evening everyone!

xx Mrs.F


----------



## kitechick

*Wrinkley* - I certainly do need to be more prepared in case there is a next time. The person in question is the deputy head of the school where I work, so in fact my line manager & I just said yes! I do get on really well with her & she has been very good with appointments etc although I made it very clear to her back in February, that I would would chat to HR about medical issues & appointments if there was an issue. I have asked her not to tell anyone but I'm not convinced she won't. It's out of my hands now so I'm not going to stress. Everyone else has been so supportive & lovely. 
*Grey* - that's fab news - well done you. I found the waits between scan were hard but it is so nice to have that first one & know it is really happening. Not long until the next one. 
*Mrs F* - there really is no place like home is there. Even here amongst the chaos of a big extension upstairs with dust & boarded up rooms here, there & everywhere, there's still no place like home although I'll be really pleased when it's over in February. So sorry you had the horrible bleed & then had to go to ER abroad - it must've been so scary. Do they know what caused it at all? At least you might be prepared for any insensitive questions on Monday & think of some answers ready although I'm sure no one else would be as rude - well I hope not anyway. Hope it goes well - I was so nervous! 
*Polly* - do you still feel okay going to work? I've already been asked when I want to stop work but I've no idea. As late as possible really but I've no idea how I'll be. Did you get any advice from your midwife? Is your job sitting down or are you up and about a lot? As you probably know, I'm a teacher, so quite difficult to hide away and have a quiet day! Any ideas would be gratefully received.
Hi everyone else


----------



## PollyWolly

Wrinkley - absolutely loved your post re dodging the direct IVF questions!!  I too got caught out with this one - my supervisor at work.  I was so taken aback when she asked I just said "yes, we did have IVF" and then immediately thought "DAMN!!!!!"

Fab news on the scan Grey!!  

Kitechick - I have a sit down desk job in a law firm but even though I'm not moving about, my ankles and legs are swelling so it's really uncomfortable and I have to raise them on a box under my desk, which isn't ideal.  I also have spd (pelvic girdle pain) and a fallen arch in my left foot - no doubt from all the weight I've put on(!!) so generally, I'm uncomfortable and have had enough!! I would have been quite happy to finish last Friday tbh but I've only got one more week to get through.  I'll be 36 + 4 when I finish but some people I know go on to 38 weeks.

X


----------



## Karhog

Hi all, how is everyone doing?
Glad you are home safely Mrs F, hope you are not too jet lagged.
Polly, oooh not long now! 
Mamo, when are you leaving the UK?
Kitechick, I can't believe the manners of some people! 
Hi everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, on phone and can't go back very far.


----------



## mamochka

Karhog, Mrs F - thanks for asking about me - I am leaving leaving in a weeks time hence the packing. As i am on dependent visa and my OH seemed to leave his job and UK i have to leave too.

Polly - how interesting your arch fell only now! I had always had an issue with my right leg, as it is more flat foot and also has a bit of valgus on my big toe so my osteopath warned me that in pregnancy i will having trouble with right side and she was quite right as last few days were quite debilitating pain next to tailbone and glute.


----------



## bonniebelle

Mrs F, I'd love to know what they gave you.  Cysts are my nightmare scenario at the mo.  

Hi lovely ladies, i hope this is the start of a great week !

Collection for me tomorrow.  eeek.  after so many cycles i have to say its not the collection itself that worries me (we use spinal blocks here and i'm always keen to the pre-treatment relaxant meds ;o), but a couple of hours after collection the head ivf lady comes to give the low down on what was taken.  i get anxious just seeing her face now.

bonnie.x


----------



## Mrs.F

Bonniebell, they gave me cetrotide


----------



## Babywatch

Good luck tomorrow Bonnie.  My egg collection (from my three follicles) will be on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed for both of us!

x


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello lovely ladies   hope everyone is well?

All the best Bonnie and Babywatch with your respective EC's this week - keeping everything crossed for you.

Had my placenta localisation scan today.  Good news is it has moved (or rather the uterus has grown) so the placenta is not blocking the exit now.  But, the baby is still transverse (lying sideways like it's in a hammock!) so I have to go back next Thursday to check that's it's moved to the head down position.  If it's still transverse, they're going to admit me there and then to keep an eye on me and it will have to be a planned c-section if the baby doesn't turn.  So, it's all a bit up in the air still!  It's good that they're keeping a close eye on me though so I am thankful for that.

Px


----------



## kitechick

FX for everything to go well this week for Bonnie and Babywatch.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way   xx


----------



## mamochka

Polly - lots of squatting and bends forward. Also check out this site recommended by our yoga teacher for 36-37weekers last class http://spinningbabies.com/

/links


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Polly   I agree with Mamo and also try acupuncture too  

For Bonnie & Babywatch, got everything crossed for you  

Grey xx


----------



## PollyWolly

I'm squatting, I'm bending, I'm leaning forward!! LOL


----------



## Mrs.F

Bonnie, how did it go hun?
Babywatch, FX tomorrow!


----------



## Babywatch

Thanks girls. A bit nervous as I don't feel any ovary pain today so paranoid I've already ovulated. Bonnie really hope it went well for you. Xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Pollywolly go on all fours and slightly rock this also can help baby turn hopefully will work out for you 

Afm looks like I will soon be on here quite a lot waiting for period which is sort of nearly here lol sorry tmi in tne morning then same protocol of ringing hospital for dates and day 21 starting in burserulin .... But this time going for the scratch at priory hospital and transfer at day 3 there saying rather than at blast like last time .... 

Hi to everyone else and good luck a bit to stuck to know which thread to post on to be fair lol


----------



## In sha Allah

Congratulations greyhound gal xxxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Good luck baby watch and Bonnie.. 
Hope everyone doing well 


I wondered I anyone could advise I'm a bit confused. My hcg on OTD  was 761, at 5w4d my hcg was11745,  next day was 12187, next day only gone up 21 to 12022. Yesterday had a 6 weeks scan and showed two sacs with yolks but no fetal pole.. Doc said wasn't good as should see one and my hcg weren't  going up enough... Then yesterday my bloods went up to 16500... I'm really worried


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy - from what I have heard from twin ladies it sometimes can take up to 7 weeks to see hb. Hold on tight until your next scan! Maybe ask advice on twin board as well I am sure they will give examples of their timings. ARGC scans quite early and  some people leave it till 7-8w to be abs sure!big hug!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

In sha Allah said:


> Congratulations greyhound gal xxxx


Thanks In sha Allah  I think you're good to post on here - it's all to do with your cycle and we know you anyway  Good luck!

Grey xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Ziggy, as Mamo says often don't see hb at 6w so don't panic   Hcg numbers seem good to me. Can you have another scan next week? It's why I'm struggling to decide whether to have a 6w scan this week  

Grey xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Momo and Grey... The docs don't seem very optimistic as my hcg have slowed right down although they are still quite high.... She said that a fetal pole should be seen at 6 weeks so tomorrow been asked to go in again for a scan...  These hcg levels are do stressful, I wish that they weren't monitored so regularly.... This journey is so tough..


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy - after 10000 it is 96+ hours doubling time


----------



## mamochka

Might also be vanishing twin effect as if your body was trying too decide which one to keep (((Anyways good luck for tomorrow. Please let us know how you get on  . Mx


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh thank you... I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## Karhog

Ziggy, don't panic at this stage. Its still so early on a scan to see a lot. I agree with Mamo, it could be vanishing twin and your hcg overall seem good.Sadly a lot of this journey is a waiting game which adds to our stress!
Good luck for tomorrow  
Hi everyone else, how are the egg collection ladies doing?


----------



## Ziggyb

thank you you've all been really sweet... That's exactly what it is a big mental game...


----------



## Babywatch

Fingers crossed for you Ziggy. 

My egg collection only resulted in two eggs so I'm really disappointed. Feel like I've spent most of the afternoon crying again. Dreading tomorrow's phone call...


----------



## Karhog

Oh Babywatch , so sorry to hear of your disappointment. Fx they both fertilize and give you two good embies to transfer. One or both could be that golden egg.


----------



## kitechick

Fingers crossed Ziggy - let us know how is goes tomorrow.  

Babywatch - I know it's hard but don't give up hope.


----------



## Mrs.F

Babywatch, it only takes 1 hun! Look at it from the bright side!   Hang in there and don't give up on them!

Ziggy, good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Grey, good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Ziggyb

Thank you everyone.. My scan u changed for tomorrow but I'll keep you posted.. Thank you again all xx


----------



## Tracyev

Hello ladies – 

Ziggy – So sorry that you are going through a scary time.   The stress does not end does it? Hope the scan tomorrow brings relief and not the opposite. 

Babywatch –   that both eggies have fertilised and that one of them is that « golden egg ». FX !

Bonnie  - How did it go for you ? Sorry if I worried you with the DEAS post.  Naughty me.   Keep in mind, it was just my personal experience and may not have any relevance to your situation. Hoping that you have good news.  
Thinking of you.

Grey – Good luck if you decide to go for the scan in Harley. 

Mamox -  Sorry that you seem to be going through a bit of a rough patch. Hope the move goes OK.

Polly – Continue bending, stretching etc… 

Ves – Hope you are doing OK.

Mrs F – Scary bleed experience in the US. Glad all was OK and that you are back home safe and sound. Take care of yourself. 

Waves to those I have inadvertently missed.

AFM – results back from Serum. Positive for hidden C (think basically everyone is if were tested) so DH and I will do the month course of antibiotics. Still not sure if we will go another round but for the price can’t hurt to do it “just in case”. DH still against donor but less fervently so hoping by the time Jan. rolls around (earliest we could cycle) that he will at least agree to back up DS, particularly as another TESE is out of the question until June – too long to wait at my age.


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Tracey.. Good to hear he may beccoming around... Best to get the all clear then your body is super ready.. Do you have an idea of when you can actually start treatment or is it all dependant...


----------



## Mrs.F

Tracy


----------



## Tracyev

Thanks Ziggy and Mrs F  

Ziggy - Setting on Jan for possible next cycle as November period too soon to get things organised and want to do antibiotics first. December out b/c of the holidays. 

Mrs F - Super good luck for the NT scan. I remember it as the first scan where beanie really looks like an actual baby - fun. I am amazed that you have a Sat appt. Didn't think it was possible here 

For any of you who did the serum antibiotic course, did you do a follow up check or just assume that the hiddne C and whatever infections had cleared up after the treatment was completed?


----------



## Babywatch

Hi all. I've one little embryo going back in tomorrow. The other egg fertilised abnormally. Had worked myself into a complete state by the time the embryologist called me. Two would have been better obviously but still so relieved that we're not out of the running yet. Such a stupid thing to say but I had no concept of how emotional this would be.  Physically I've not had any problems but at every step I've found it more and more stressful and upsetting.  

X


----------



## Tracyev

Babywatch – Yippee you are going for ET tomorrow! I know you wish the results had been better but as you said yourself – you’re not out of the game yet. Once again the mantra (chant with me ) “it only takes one”!

Sadly, IVF is a torturous emotional roller coaster which I have found doesn’t get easier to stomach no matter how often you “ride” it. That’s what we are here for Feel free to vent, as whatever you are going through/feeling you can pretty sure at least one of us has been there before.  Take care and keep us updated.


----------



## Karhog

Babywatch, good luck with transfer tomorrow, as has been said this is a hard emotional journey we are on. Look st all the positives.....tomorrow you will be pupo! Fingers crossed for a great result


----------



## Ziggyb

Babywatch. Goodluck for tomorrow..its a tough journey but just take everyday as it comes...xxxx


----------



## bonniebelle

babwatch : hoping this is the one for you !!!

we had 6 follies, 3 empty, 3 fertilised of which one died, so two transferred.  our OTD will be kinda the same !

good luck to us both


----------



## Whoppie

Hi Ladies,

i am new here and got our 6th EC today.. Only 4 eggs..
Sunday is normally are transfer.

What are the mos important things you all do after transfer ?

Good luck for all of you in all stages )


----------



## bonniebelle

hi whoppie, 
woohoo, four is not shady at all.  when do you find out about fertilisation rate?
i've just had transfer today and stopped off at shop to get two pineapples and four packets of veggie burgers and nuts for protein.  now resting resting resting.  
good luck.
i really and truly hope this is your time !


----------



## Mrs.F

Tracy, you're right - our scan is at the clinic abroad... There is no chance for a sat scan here   We'll have the one here on 5 Dec.

Babywatch - that's your fighter and winner! Good luck tomorrow and happy PUPO,
Bonnie, congrats on being PUPO! Take good care of yourself! Be careful with the pineapples though - not too much at once. They usually recommend eating the core only as the pineapple might cause contractions. 

Whoppie, FX for good fertilization!

Ziggy, good luck with your scan tomorrow! I wish you a nice beating heart!  

Karhog, happy and trouble free scan tomorrow! Let me know how it went.


----------



## Karhog

Thasnks Mrs F, will let you know.
Congrats on being pupo Bonnie! 
Welcome Whoppie and good luck!
Ziggy, hope we'll goes well with tyomnorrow scan.
Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Babywatch

Congrats bonnie! Let the Imaginary symptoms commence for both of us (followed by real ones!!)! Xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Whoppie - four is great hun  Well done!

Bonnie - congrats on your Et and on being PUPO! Here's hoping these are your sticky ones 

Ziggy - hope all goes well at your scan 

Babywatch - do remember if just takes one  It's an emotional journey IVF so don't be surprised at how you feel - just go with it 

Mrs f - good luck with your weekend scan

Tracy - obviously being on serum boards all the time  I'm familiar with hidden c not least because I got a positive for it too. BUT I do have to say everyone who cycles at serum tests for it and actually not everyone tests positive. So I take the view that it's worth taking seriously. In terms of the protocol, DP and I did the 25 day course in July and then I did a pre treatment prior to the cycle of doxycycline. I also had some doxy in the run up to my EC. Post BFP I'm now back on azithromycin for 5 days on 5 days off for 30 tablets which I think tajes me to week 12. I think they take the view that you cannot completely get rid of it in all cases and therefore it's best to treat for it again, just in case. (Serum likes treating empirically). Hope that helps. I'm not all that knowledgeable but there's a whole thread on it on the Greek boards if you want to check it out

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213413.0

AFM tested hcg levels again today and they've gone up to 8878 which is a doubling time just over 55 hours so I decided to wait on the scan at the EPU next Friday 

Grey xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Congratulations Bonnie xxxx

Just had my scan there was only one heartbeat.... Don't know how I'm feeling..


----------



## Karhog

Oh Ziggy, so sorry to hear about one of the beans, its difficult but you have one healthy bean growing stronger each day. That in itself  is a celebration.


----------



## mamochka

Ziggy 1 it's ok feeling lost in a situation like this. So looks like HCG blip was a vanishing twin. I am so sorry  But focus your energy and love on first twin. Mxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Yes you're right I should be truely grateful Ive come this far...


----------



## Tracyev

Ziggy -   for the beanie that will not become a baby. Take time to absorb,  acknowledge and grieve while still taking joy in that little beating heart of your fighter.


----------



## Tracyev

Grey - Thanks for the info on Serum's hidden C process and protocol. It was helpful.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracyev said:


> Grey - Thanks for the info on Serum's hidden C process and protocol. It was helpful.


No Worries hun 

Ziggy - so sorry to read about bean no 2  I think it's as Mamo says vanishing twin? So sorry hun  But other bean is going strong and you must try to fix on that although I know it must be hard 

Grey xx


----------



## bonniebelle

oooo, thanks Mrs F, I didn't know that about the pineapple core.  and just reading into it now, you're supposed to wait until 7 days past ovulation to start eating it.  i read ' take the pineapple core, split into 5 and have a bit a day 7DPO '.    thank you !!!

sorry to hear ziggy, keep the other little one filled with positive energy !

nice numbers greyhound gal, and thanks for the well-wishes everyone  

bonnie xxx


----------



## Babywatch

Ziggy, sorry to hear about your little embryo.  Hope you're ok.  Great that you still have one little heartbeat in there but doesn't mean you don't have the right to feel sad too.

I'm officially pupo (had to look that up when I first joined this website to see what it meant and now here I am!).  My five celled little bundle made its way in this morning.  It was surprisingly emotional to watch it happening on the screen.  I thought it would be too clinical to be lovely but I was wrong.  But then again, I'm crying at anything at the moment!  Fingers, toes and everything crossed.  

Bonnie, my test date is 5 December.  I guess you're the 4th?


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh Babywatch that's great news... Brilliant.. Xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, ladies, I thought I'd join in since I am PUPO again right now. I've been waiting for the December 2ww thread to open, but I'm ready to chat now!  

I had a 2-cell d2 embryo put back on the 19th (Wednesday), and my OTD is 1st December. We only had one egg retrieved this time, so I'm very thankful there was something to put back. Embryo quality looked good on day of transfer, so fingers crossed. Weirdly, I actually feel more positive about the outcome this time than last time, when we had 2 embryos put back on Day 3. 

I'm having all the usual pregnancy-like symptoms from the progesterone gel -- lovely stuff.  

Sending good wishes to all my fellow 40+ ladies!


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh crazyhorse that's fab news. Seems to be really positive news at the moment xx


----------



## Karhog

Congrats on being pupo Babywatch and Crazyhorse. Hope the embie is snuggling in nice and deep.  
Hi to everyone else
Had 12 week scan today and all looks good.


----------



## PollyWolly

Ziggy, sorry to hear about beanie number 2   exactly the same thing happened to me on this cycle.  It's a mixed emotion to deal with  

Karhog, fab news on the scan!  

Babywatch, Bonnie and Crazyhorse - congrats on being PUPO!  Another hurdle crossed - keeping everything crossed for you.

Grey - lovely to see those numbers increasing!

Whoppie - all the best with the transfer!

Hi Mrs F and Mamo - hope all's well.

And hello In Sha Allah if you're still reading.

I finished worked today - only three weeks or so to go.  Saw the m/w yesterday and she confirmed that baby is now head down.  Let's hope it stays that way!  I've been on the ball, hanging upside down and all sorts  

Love to all 
Polly x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Polly, I was looking at your signature -- not long to go now! Big congratulations -- you must be excited.  

Thanks to all for the well-wishes.


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi pollywolly still reading but nothing to really report yet just waiting for af to arrive 
Not long for you now xxxx hope all goes well


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Polly when did you find out...were your HcG dropping..


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Ziggy - first scan at 7 weeks showed embryo with heartbeat (the baby I am carrying now) and a second pregnancy sac which was much smaller with no heartbeat.  Went back at 8 weeks and the second sac had grown a bit bigger with a fetal pole present but only measured at about 6 weeks.  At the 9 week scan, the second sac had not grown any bigger and there was no heartbeat present.  By the time we got to the 12 week scan, the second sac had disappeared, presumably absorbed into the body.  I only ever had my hcg checked once and that was at OTD.

Polly x


----------



## In sha Allah

All systems go af arrived and just about got to do treatment this year as first the nurse said it may not due to new year closures
Endo scratch at the priory birmingham 11th December 
Teach appointment 12th December
Start burserulin 14 th december


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo, good luck In sha Allah!
How are the 2ww ladies doing?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## In sha Allah

Thank you karhog how are you feeling ?
Hope everyone else is ok too


----------



## Karhog

Im good thanks, nothing much to report.


----------



## Babywatch

All ok with me Karhog.  This is my first time doing IVF but from my many cycles of trying naturally, I always get through the first week of 2ww pretty easily.  It's the second week that's the killer...  Have been cramping from the start from the cyclogest and that's my main period symptom (I tend to start getting twinges about five days before it arrives) so I will be none the wiser until my OTD (if I can hold on that long...).

Crazy Horse and Bonnie, hope you're doing well.  

In shah Allah:  great you've got the go ahead.  Best of luck to you.

x


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Polly for that, i guess i just have to wait until my next scan on Thursday.. 

Goodluck In Sha


----------



## In sha Allah

Confused sad tired ..... Had some fresh blood early yesterday morning so thought af ? Since then nothing just dark staining sorry tmi 
Bad period pains though feeling sicky not been feeling good for the last few weeks 
Scared May have to ring the hospital and re arrange dates as I may start properly tommorow arrgghh !!!


----------



## Tracyev

Ziggy - FX for the scan today. Hope beanie 1 is growing on schedule and all is OK.


----------



## Karhog

Good luck today Ziggy!
In sha Allah, hope AF has sorted itself out and not messed messed anything up!
Hi everyone else.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Just jumping on to say good luck for your scan ziggy   Hope all will be well  

In sha Allah - thinking of you   Hopefully wicked AF has behaved herself and you are all set to go. Let us know  

Babywatch, Bonnie & Crazy Horse -  hope you're doing ok with 2ww   It's edge of your seat time isn't it?

Mrs F - hope all is well?

Karhog - how's things?

Mamo - hope it's not too cold back home and that the unpacking is going well  

Tracyev - how are you doing hun? Do you think you'll cycle again? Thinking of you  

Angelica - how are your plans fir Jan/Feb cycle coming on? Thinking of you too  

AFM - did a naughty hcg which is a bit pointless at this stage I understand but just trying to keep myself calm until tomorrow's scan......it's a nail biting time I find.


Sorry if I've forgotten anyone but big hugs to you all  

Grey xxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Good luck ziggy
Hi everyone else 
Karhog hey yes it did and all stystems go to start injections on the 14 th


----------



## In sha Allah

Greyhound gal we posted same time 
You will be fine just keep positive xxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, GreyhoundGal! Fortunately, I have a lot of distractions right now. Nevertheless, I've gone from being super-tired and sleeping huge amounts to being restless and not sleeping well. Hope Monday brings good news!


----------



## In sha Allah

Greyhound gal your little blasts we're put on board on my birthday yeyhey !!!! Lol


----------



## Greyhoundgal

In sha Allah said:


> Greyhound gal your little blasts we're put on board on my birthday yeyhey !!!! Lol


It's a small world  Hopefully they think it was a great day to go on board! Hope your cycle will go well for you 

Crazy - is Monday OTD? All the very best! That has gone quickly! 

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Great news In sha Allah!
Grey, best of luck for tomorrow! It will be lovely to see the little bean again, look forward to your update.
Afm, I'm fine thanks, not a lot to report. Feeling tired and am weaning off the pesky pessaries....yay!


----------



## In sha Allah

Karhog thanks .... Rest up those pessaries are horrible and make us feel weird things don't they lol


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi everyone just had my scan. Only showed one heartbeat still, which the doc said was a bit small at 7mm-said should be about 10, So now another thing to worry about..thank you all for your help over the past weeks tho xxx


Hi Tracey how are you


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Grey goodluck... 

Crazyhorse... Monday isn't too long now... I know how hard it is waiting xx

Karhog hope you're ok xx


----------



## Tracyev

Ziggy – So glad the one beanie is still developing and little heart beating away.  Sorry though about the new worry about size. Try not to obsess about it.  Remember this started off as a twin pregnancy and it is normal, I believe, for growth to be a bit slower. Even in singleton pregnancies these measurements are Ball Park. When is your next appt ?

Inshallah- Glad AF got her act together and you are on schedule. Good luck!

Karhog – Thanks for continuing to check up on us. I’m sure you will be glad to get off those messy pessaries.

Grey – Super good luck for your scan tomorrow. Will be watching for you news.  AFM, will be finishing up the hidden C antibioics 18 Dec. Am now hoping for a consult in Serum in the next few weeks to rule out immune issues (doctor reluctant to test for them here and expensive). Looking to do some kind of cycle (although not at all sure what form it will take) in Jan or Feb.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone,

Ziggy - great news about the scan.  Please try and don't worry about the size, mine was a couple of mm's behind too but it soon got going.  I think it's true what Tracyev has said in her post below.

Grey - all the best with the scan tomorrow; nothing wrong with a naughty hcg  

Mamo, Mrs F - how's it all going?

In Sha Allah - so glad you are on schedule - wishing you all the very best!

Karhog - bet you can't wait to get off those pesky pessaries!!

afm - had scan this morning and baby's head is now 2/5 engaged - not sure whether my ball-bouncing had anything to do with it but at least it's firmly in position  

Now, I just wait...

Hello to all those I've missed and good luck to all the 2 week waiters  

Polly x


----------



## Karhog

Ziggy, I echo what the other ladies have said. Congratulations on seeing your bean!
Tracy, great you are getting set to begin the rollercoaster treatment again.... Not long now!
Polly....omg! Can't believe your due in just over a couple of weeks! Bet you can't wait.


----------



## In sha Allah

Pollywolly omg that's great 
Ziggy great to hear little one is going strong 
Tracey ev good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx everyone... Xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Thanks everyone, I can't believe it either.  It only took 5 years lol!


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh bless you Polly.. I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## In sha Allah

There is always light at the end of the tunnel Hun pollywolly xxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Has anyone had the endo scratch recently


----------



## Tracyev

FX for you today Grey. Hope it goes well. 

Polly – Wow so close to the end. It should be a wonderful Christmas for you this year ! Kudos for preserving for 5 years. I am tired and frustrated after just 2 ! 

Hope all the other preggo ladies are doing well. 

Inshallah – have not had endo scratch, although am considering for next cycle. I understand that there are 2 versions  - the full scratch which involves minor incisions between days 21-23 of preceding cycle and mini-scratch on EC day (of day 13-14 for FETs) which is just irritating lining with catheter/pipelle.  I’m sure someone will pop in with their experience.  

Waves and wishes for a good weekend to all.


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning traceyev I am having mine done a day before I start d Regging so I think that's make it day 19 
Morning everyone else xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi In Sha A - I had an endo scratch on this cycle at day 20 - I don't recall it being an 'incision' - I was fully awake and it was just a bit uncomfortable when they put the thin tube in (like at ET) and then a little tickle and that was it!

X


----------



## CrazyHorse

Ladies, I got my FIRST EVER positive HPT today.    After 5 years TTC.

I had a good feeling about this one on the day of egg retrieval -- when the nurse told me they got one egg, I thought that was going to be our little boy. As the days passed, I started thinking that was just silly and I needed to calm down and be realistic. But I still felt so much more hopeful than on previous cycles. However, irrationally believing something and seeing it actually confirmed by two test strips are two very different things. DH and I are in shock. For a change it's the good kind, though.  

Hoping with all my heart that my little speck of an embryo decides to stay with us.


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls im not new to fertility friends as had Ivf at the lister back in 2007 which resulted in a bfp and my now 6yr old son. went for my first consultation today at Exeter peninsula medical centre and way forward for this cycle is ICSI. I'm very excited but also very apprehensive as im now 41 and been told egg collection will be around march 2015 when I will be almost 42 and been told success rate for my age is 10% so incredibly low. 
I will update you all regularly as my appointments and treatment starts. good luck to you all its a major roller coaster ride.   . I had all my bloods done at my gp surgery yesterday only bloods left are hiv, hep which both hubby and I are having done on Monday.


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Crazyhorse... That's brilliant news, I'm so happy for you... Ahhhh so nice after such a long time... It must be surreal xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Crazyhorse that is amazing!!!    well done girl!!

7sector - I was told the same thing but as you will see from my signature, I am nearly 38 weeks pregnant with my own eggs and I was 44 back in October.  It is possible so go for it and best of luck to you! X

Polly x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks for the kind words, ladies. It IS surreal. I keep looking at the HPTs to be sure the lines are still there! 

Wishing you luck, 7sector!


----------



## Karhog

Crazyhorse, fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## Karhog

7Sector, good luck with your upcoming cycle


----------



## In sha Allah

Woke up to some brilliant news crazy horse ..... Well done so happy oft you xxx


----------



## Tracyev

Congrats Crazy  Super news. Very happy for you.

7sector - Welcome and good luck with the upcoming cycle.

Inshah - hope your scratch goes OK. Haven't heard anyone say that is in painful just slightly uncomfortable, supposedly no worse than pap smear or ET. Thinking about doing the salne wash instead. Am going to disucss this option with Serum. Have appt. there 8 Jan. 

Grey - Hope all is well with you. Thinking about you. 

Waves to Mamox, Mrs F, Angelica and everyone else,


----------



## CrazyHorse

So many thanks, ladies.    I think I would have gone mad in the last 6 months without these boards.

I know that, at my age, there's still a 50% chance (approx.) this won't end in a live birth, so I'm on pee-stick watch for the next few weeks. The line *is* a little darker this morning, so if it's a CP, it's one that's giving things a real go before giving up! Hopefully Mr. Embryo is a fighter and ain't going nowhere.

Just as a mood-lifter, some facts about this (super-early, maybe just a chemical, at any rate highly unlikely) pregnancy:

- Age: 40 years, 8 months
- AMH: 1.8 pmol/L
- Highest FSH: 14.9 mIU/ml
- Typical antral follicle count: 2 or 3, usually
- # of years TTC: 5
- # of IVF rounds: 3, if you count the 1st one that was cancelled due to poor response
- # of eggs retrieved this round: 1
- # of embryos returned this round: 1 (at 2 days and 2 cells)
- Pregnant? YES!

Sending best wishes to everyone, I am thinking about you all and stalking this thread. I know all too well the feeling of ttc for years, pouring money into treatment, watching the birthdays tick by, wondering if I'm torturing myself for no reason. Even if this particular BFP ends in tears, I will always be grateful that DH and I finally got to see one. I'll let you know what happens, of course!

Love to all xx    Come on, Mother Nature, we need more BFPs for these ladies who have worked so hard for them!!!


----------



## Ziggyb

Ahhh crazyhorse that's such a lovely post.  Stay positive, you've come so far.. It will happen.... You are still young.... You hear these stories all the time. I'm really thinking of you xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Keep thinking positive, Crazy Horse - that's what my husband always says to me.  You've overcome such a massive hurdle and Ziggy's right, you are still young.  I have to hold my hands up and admit that I spent a fortune on pee sticks and nothing anyone said would've stopped me - you've got to go with what you feel is right for you and keeps you sane!
Px


----------



## CrazyHorse

I buy cheap tests online via Amazon, which I've never had a problem with, so at least that part of things isn't breaking the bank! Seeing whether the lines are progressing in darkness is helpful for me. My mother had my sister at 40, so I know I'm not ancient.

My irrational mind actually believes firmly that this is it, and that I'm seeing the very first days of our baby's existence. But my rational mind knows the stats, so I'm trying hard to keep calm and take it one day at a time.  

Thanks for the replies, y'all.


----------



## Babywatch

Huge congrats crazy horse!  That's such lovely news! Am I right in saying that's a BFP only ten days after a two day transfer (you had transfer on 19th?)  Just trying to figure out when I could test...!!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Babywatch -- yes, I had EC on 17th, ET on 19th. My first super-faint positive was 9 days after ET, so 11 days after egg collection. However, I'd be wary of lingering hCG from the trigger shot that early, *unless* you've tested on preceding days and gotten a negative. I'd gotten clear negative HPTs (still clearly negative hours after the test dried, even) on the two previous days before the positive. 

So, if you want to test early (and many ladies have valid reasons for not wanting to), it's a good idea to start testing REALLY early and verify the trigger shot has left your system. For some ladies who get BFPs, they never actually see a negative HPT as the trigger shot leaves, but start seeing the lines get darker as the pregnancy gets going. I'd also recommend using the same brand of test every time (preferably from the same lot, if you buy tests in big batches online) so that you minimise variation in pos./neg. results or darkness of test lines based on the type of test. What you don't want, of course, is to catch the trigger shot and then think you're pregnant when it's actually just the trigger.

For me, it was really important to test early because I wanted to be sure to catch even the faintest whiff of a chemical pregnancy, since that affects what I'll do next in treatment if this pregnancy doesn't take. But I know a lot of ladies find the early BFNs really agonising, so you have to do what feels right to you.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Just popping on to say a big congrats to Crazy Horse   Lovely news!!!! I'm praying this is your golden one too   if it makes you feel better I POAS from 8dp5dt until yesterday.....so you won't be the only loon if you carry on testing  

AFM - always slightly worried to post pg news here as I know it will be hard for some to read   so I'll keep it quick as I know one or two wanted to know.  had my scan yesterday at 7w1d and saw the little hb flickering away   Very happy day. Prawnlet is measuring 6w5d but sonographer said that was normal as could be anything from 6 to 7.5 at the moment as the measurements are so tiny. A lot of hurdles yet to go but I'm so grateful for that scan 

Grey xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Great news about the heartbeat, Greyhoundgal! Thanks for the kind words. I'll probably be POAS daily until 7 week scan too, to make sure I haven't imagined the whole thing!


----------



## mamochka

Crazy horse - so lovely to read you beautiful news and your positivity)). Let's pray it is the one! And with one egg too! Amazing! 

Good luck with treatment to Inshalah and 7sector!!!.

Polly - how are you doing spd-wise? Are the bags packed? 

Grey - wonderful news!

Waves to Karhog, Tracey, MrsF, Angelica, ziggy and all


----------



## kitechick

Wooooo hooooo Crazyhorse. Such great news - so chuffed for you.  Enjoy your BFP & take each day as it comes.  Well done

7sector - welcome.  I was told I had 15% chance, and I am now 15 1/2 weeks.  They'll keep throwing statistics at you, just take it one step at a time & try and stay positive for each land mark you make it to - take it day by day.  If you don't try, you'll always end up wondering 'what if ...'  X

Polly - nearly there ). What a fantastic early Xmas pressy!! 

Hi everyone else - been quiet for a while but have been following!


----------



## Mrs.F

Woohoo, great news here again I can see!    

CrazyHorse, will keep my FX for a good HCG number tomorrow! So happy for you!\
Grey, congrats on seeing the HB! May it be strong and under your heart till your DD!
Ziggy, how are you doing? When is your next scan?
Babywatch, when is your OTD? FX for you too!  

Mamo, Karhog, Kitechik, Polly, Tracy   Hope you are all doing well!

afm - everything's good here. Looking forward to our next scan on Dec.5th. Last scan showed 80%


----------



## mamochka

Mrs F - I was told by two sonographer it's a girl at 11 and 13 weeks but turned out to be a boy through harmony test!!! So you never know;-)


----------



## Mrs.F

Well, I hope they won't burst my bubble, or rather my DH's bubble later on. He was over the moon when he heard it's a girl... I do't really care as long it's a healthy baby...


----------



## CrazyHorse

Just got my beta hCG result: 63.1!  Very happy about this. 7-week scan booked in for 22nd December. Please let us make it there.....


----------



## Karhog

Great news Crazyhorse!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

WOohoo - great hcg crazy   Will you do another to check the doubling time?

Grey xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Nope, my clinic doesn't normally do that. If it had been marginal, like 25 or below, I would have demanded one, but as it is I will just stay on pee stick watch (I have a pack of 50 tests, so they should give consistent results as they're from the same lot). As long as the second line doesn't start fading, I can cope.


----------



## Ziggyb

Crazyhorse that's brill news, really happy for you...


Hi everyone


mrs F my next scan is on Wednesday...x


----------



## Altai

Great news crazy house! Congratulations!! Fx


----------



## Tracyev

Good news on the this thread. Wonderful ! 

Crazyhorse  - Very happy for you. Good beta. Looking good. Thanx for sharing your story. It does give hope to those of still waiting for our BFP.

Grey  - Thanx for checking in with the scan results. Yipee, it’s all going well. 

Ziggy – FX for your next scan. 

PollyWolly – Getting closer and closer. Hope you are enjoying your time off and getting ready for the big day. 

Altai  - Hope all is going well. 

Inshallah – How’s things ? Everything still on track for your cycle ? 

Mrs. F – Congrats on joining team pink – at least provisionally. My DH is rooting for a girl too, although of course, we’d  both be happy just to reach the BFP stage at this point. 

Waves to everyone else.

AFM – Consult appointment with FS here next Tuesday and with Serum on 8 January.


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi Tracey... 

What's FS


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies ..... Wow lots and lots if positive vibes since I've last been on 
I have been reading but *****ing really to report ball starts to roll Thursday 11 th when I have the endo scratch .... I am going to try and stay very positive very healthy and very pro active this time round .....
Big big hugs for everyone's great news 
Good luck to all those with appointments and fx for those finding out if treatment will be going ahead or not xxx have a lovely day everyone I have been to teach one driving lesson now waiting for my 21 year old to get dressed to have a girls day at bull ring lol xxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracyev - I'm so pleased you and DH will have another go hun   and clearly I'm delighted you're going to serum. Theirs is a different approach but if you want to be able to try new things and be free to ask why or question a particular approach you can certainly do that at serum without fear of admonition! Fx that 2015 brings you your longed for bundle    

In Sha Allah - any update hun? 

Polly - I literally can't believe it could be any day now for you   I'm so excited for you  

Crazy - with hcg numbers it's not so much where they start but where they rise to, so one hcg on its own isn't considered to be enough info. If you live close to London you could go to the Path Lab in Welbeck St. They do same day hcg results for fifty quid which isn't bad....and don't worry at all about POAS - I did till last week! Lol!

Baby watch & Bonnie - where are you ladies at now??

Mrs F - thought we hadn't heard from you in a while. Congrats on team pink! I'm genuinely not bothered either way so long as healthy - DP thinks will be a girl  

Altai - so disappointed for you about coparent visa   Is this something he can try to reapply for or is a no a no and that's that? Hope you're doing well anyways- great to hear you have another temp job but like you say woukd be good to get a permanent one...thinking of you  

Ziggy - fx for next scan

Karhog - can't believe how the time Is Flying past for you either!

AFM - nothing to report really. Not feeling that great today but not complaining as its all part of it  

Grey xxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Tracey.. I get it now soz..

X


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone - reading some really positive things on this thread which is great!  

I'm 38 + 1 now so just taking it easy and waiting - this involves watching cheesy Christmas movies and eating brandy snaps with cream in the middle  

Congrats on the scan Mrs F and being team pink!

Tracyev - fantastic you have a plan for the New Year - Serum seems to be THE place to go.  I've read some great things about it.

Grey - hope you're not feeling too icky  

Hello Kitechick - hope you're well, love.

Mamo - yes, bags are packed!  spd no better, no worse - it's bearable and I'm sure will go when the weight's dropped off.  Got some good exercises to do on the gym ball which help  

Babywatch - any news??

Polly x


Px


----------



## Babywatch

Haven't tested yet polly. Friday is otd but to be honest I'm pretty sure I'll be getting my period before then.  Have all the regular symptoms since Sunday. Pretty sure it'll arrive tomorrow.  Really hoping it's not when I'm at work because I'm not sure how I'll cope.


----------



## In sha Allah

Ladies just read my last post omg omg I didn't mean to write *****ing I meant to write NOTHING to report back lol .... So sorry if anyone found it offensive lol xxx 

Af  waiting for the 11 / 12 to come along for scratch I am due to go to Malaga a couple of days after on a spa weekend break but am I right in thinking that I may not be able to get in the pool or jacuzzi ? 
Has anyone had the scratch ? Could anyone give me any tips or foods to eat whilst injecting burserulin ? Thanks and once again so so sorry for typo error xxxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

In Sha Allah, I wasn't at all offended, but I did get a good laugh!    It was pretty clear you meant something else and autocorrect got confused.


----------



## angelica_wales

I read it and wondered what you meant!  Gave  me a giggle though xx


----------



## Altai

Hi ladies
Baby watch - good luck with otd, fx.

In sha Alla - I had a scratch thou these were mild. I'd think that no swimming at least for a couple of days after. 


Grey - hope all goes well, good luck we next scan. 
He can reapply for visa in 6 months. If he appeals, it takes 3-6 months. But the agency we spoke to advised not to appeal. So I will be doing my last embryo banking cycle with serum in jan/feb instead of russia. As can't  wait 6 months at my tender age . Thinking whether to do full ivf, clomid only (called a Japanese ivf in russia) or so combined japanese? It's already dec so I will be starting end of this month and don't know yet what exactly will be doing....


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning ladies I'm really confused I have just heard back from the doctor at the priory in birmingham who is doing my scratch next week and she hast said that it is entirely up to me wether as I would like to go swimmimg and spa etc when I go to Malaga a couple of days after procedure she says there is no evidence either way ......  So much for a reassuring doctor lol


----------



## Tracyev

Babywatch - Good luck today. FX  

In sha allah - Sorry that you didn't get a clear answer from the doctor. I guess you need to do what feels righ to you.    PS had a laugh about the "*****ing" post too 

Altai -Hope you get things sorted out with the visa.

Waves to everyone else.


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks tracyev


----------



## 7sector

Hi 
girls hope everyone well  who can help or advice me where I can get it. got my blood results back are they good. 

progesterone 1.0
oestrodial 224
lh 4.3
fsh 4.8
cmv igg negative
cmv igm negative
rubella 128.3

I asked for my amh to be done also but the clearly have not done that grrrr. the receptionist told me my igm is slightly raised by my bit of paper dosent say that she said normal range is 0.5-1.9 but she said mine came back 2.51 if so why does it not state that on the gp print out confused.com
whats your view on the above panicking. 

babywatch hope you have had good news xx


----------



## In sha Allah

7sector hi there I'm sorry I can't help you with that but if there was anything to worry about I'm sure they would have said so just try and stay positive Hun xx good luck xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi everyone 

Just had my 8 week scan, no heartbeat ..so back to sq 1... Was expecting it as 2 days ago they said it hadn't grown much and slow heartbeat... I'm feeling okay though...
I just expected once a heartbeat was detected that i was nearly home and dry. 

Xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Ziggy  so so sorry to hear of your devastating news massive hugs to you I know no words can console you right now xxx just take your time to recover and get pampered tonight xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So sorry, Ziggy.


----------



## Karhog

Ziggy, so so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Babywatch

So  sorry ziggy. Hope you're looking after yourself. I got a bfn this morning and period started this evening  feel kind of numb about it. Went to work and felt pretty normal there. Not sure if it's hit or maybe it's just because I've been pretty sure for a few days that period was on it's way so it's not such a shock. Just glad we only told a few people about ivf because it was really hard sending disappointing texts to the few we did tell. 

Not sure what we do now.


----------



## Karhog

Babywatch, sorry to hear of your bfn.


----------



## Ziggyb

Babywatch sorry to hear your news.  
Hard to just get your head around it
Xx


----------



## Tracyev

Ziggy - Oh no! I am so so sorry hun. To have come so far only...I can only imagine. Sending you massive hugs. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Tracyev

Babywatch - So sorry it was a BFN for you. Even when you are expecting it there is always that tiny bit of hope until OTD. Nothing I can say can make it better but here are some virtual hugs


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry, Babywatch.   BFNs are rotten, even when you're expecting it.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

So sorry Ziggy that really is soul destroying   Sending out lots of love and hugs to you and hoping you and DH are looking after each other. So very sorry  

Baby watch - so sorry for bfn - it's hard to take.....hope you'll look after yourself over the weekend and maybe when you're ready think about next steps?

Grey xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Oh Ziggy that is so sad   sending you big hugs  

Babywatch, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN too  

Oh, this process can be so cruel - look after yourselves ladies and take some time now to focus on YOU.  

I'm thinking of you.

Polly x


----------



## Altai

Ziggy- am so sorry such a devastating news, take care of yourself.

Baby watch- sorry about your news too

It's a such tough journey

Sending y big hugs

A


----------



## angelica_wales

Ziggy  

So sorry for your sad news xx

Babywatch - sorry for your BFN too xx

I hope you both get the strength to come back fighting...


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Couldn't bring myself to say last night but we had our 8w scan yesterday and sometime between last Friday's scan and yesterday, baby has died   No heartbeat to be seen   we are absolutely devastated   like ziggy, we sort of thought having seen the heartbeat last week we were home and dry   How wrong could we be? Lovely Christmas present..... 

Now just have to wait I guess.....this journey is so cruel. I know many of you have sadly experienced this before and know the sorrow we feel  

Sorry for such a down post....

Grey xxxxxx


----------



## In sha Allah

Greyhoundgal my heart goes out to you so sorry for that devastating news 
I know words can not concole you at this moment in time so big hugs over to you and give yourself time to recover physically and mentally lots and lots of love Hun xxxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Oh, my God, Greyhoundgal.    My heart hurts for you, that's tragic to see the heartbeat and then have it taken away.    Yes, infertility is a cruel, hard road.

I always enjoy your posts so much, and I had so much hope that this was your time. I will be thinking of you, and sending my best wishes in your direction.


----------



## angelica_wales

Oh grey I'm so sorry honey xx 

There are no words that can make a difference to you right now - just know we're thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Greyhoundgal I just saw your post and I'm so sorry     I don't think I've posted on this thread before but I'm eligible so hope it's ok to butt in. I know how devastating it is and I'm just so sorry. Focus on rest & healing for now xxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Grey...  I can't believe what an awful week it's been for us both.... True shock!!  It's just been dragged out, been a truly crue 8 week journey.. Be strong,  bless you xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Oh, Grey, I'm so, so sorry    really sad to read your news.


Maggie xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

Oh grey, I really do not know what to say.  This is heartbreaking news, you poor thing  

You're such a great positive support to everyone on here - it's just so not fair.

I know you will recover from this eventually but understand it will take time.

Thinking of you - I wish I could wave a wand and make it all go away.

Take care of yourself,
Love
Polly xx


----------



## Karhog

Grey, I really am so very sorry to read your awful news. This journey can be so cruel, there are no other words other than so sorry.


----------



## Tracyev

Greyhound -Aaaw no, you too Devasted for you. Bah humbug. So utterly unfair. A BFN is hard enough, can only imagine your pain. Big big hugs


----------



## Altai

Grey - am so sorry to read up your news. This is really heartbreaking.

Thinking of y. 
Big hugs


----------



## Mrs.F

Grey, Babywatch, Ziggy      
It's a really hard journey... I am so sorry to hear your news... Sending you loads of positive energy and good thoughts...


----------



## Sunshine007

Grey, Babywatch and Ziggy so sorry to hear your sad news. Massive hugs to you all    . I am sending lots of positive energy your way. Please never give up hope, miracles do happen. You just need to keep on believing. 

I came on this thread to give you ladies over the wonderful age of 40 some good news but now feeling guilty announcing it after reading about the BFN posts.  If you don't want to read on I will totally understand. 

Just found out I am pregnant.  So happy, can't stop smiling. Pregnancy was through DE. I am 46 and DH is 53. Don't know yet whether it is a singleton or twins from my two 5 day blasts. Expected date is around 12th Aug 2014 and I am remaining positive throughout. Although I know we have lots of hurdles to overcome in the next 9 months. I am looking forward to it. Anyone else expecting around this date. 

History 1st IVF DE BFN so devastating. BFP second time round. Still in shock and still can't believe it. Blood test confirmed positive. 

Thank you Universe.....

Good luck to all those in waiting.


----------



## Tracyev

Sunshine – Big congrats. Thanks for popping in to share your good news. It does give hope for us « old timers ». I wish you a very happy and healthy nine months and beyond. 

Grey and Ziggy – Still sending you hugs.   You guys are in my thoughts and heart. I know you are both super strong and will get through this – one day at a time.  

Just popping on with a quick question. Have you used standard IVF or ICSI/PCSI with your OE cycles?  I was under the impression that ICSI was standard for us older ladies b/c of our aged « tougher » eggs but embryologist has just told me that thinking has now changed and studies say that standard IVF gives better results for « older maternal age » so that is what he is proposing. Having never done a standard IVF cycle, I am a bit nervous about fertilisation results -not only non fertilisation for which I am trusting that they can do “rescue” ICSI but cases of egg being improperly fertilised by more than one sperm etc...I do realise that I am probably over thinking this but just interested in the subject ever came up for anyone else.


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congrats, Sunshine!  

Tracy, I used standard IVF, as my DH's sperm are OK. As I understand it, ICSI has slightly higher rates (compared to conventional IVF) of chromosomal abnormalities in the resulting embryos, presumably because there's no natural selection going on among the sperm to ensure that the healthier ones have the best chance of fertilising. We personally had 100% fertilisation on both completed IVF cycles, but I only had a grand total of 4 eggs across both cycles! 

It's really impossible to know for sure what kind of fertilisation rates you will get with your partner via conventional IVF until you try, and fertilisation rates with your own eggs can change if you switch to someone else's sperm (e.g., switching to donor, or changing donors). Based on your signature, I'm wondering if you're considering conventional IVF with your eggs but using donor sperm...?


----------



## PollyWolly

Congratulations Sunshine - that's great news  

Tracyev - we've used OE and my DH's sperm for all our four cycles and standard IVF each time (no ICSI).  Each time fertilisation rates have been good. 

Px


----------



## Tracyev

Crazy & Polly -Thanks for sharing. Glad to know that you both had success with standard IVF.  Yes, we are discussing donor sperm. With DH sperm, ICSI has been the only option. Even back in the « good ole days » his best count was only about 30,000.  However, the clinic in Prague, where we had "emergency back up donor" when DH was azoopermic for the first time, opted for ICSI b/c of the age quality issue… I guess every place is different.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sunshine - congratulations hun   Lovely news

Tracyev - we used standard IVF and they all fertilised but ICSI was never suggested. I think I would prefer standard IVF wherever possible for the element of "natural" selection wherever possible. Natural, lol. You have to laugh really   if the clinic say IVF with ds then I woukd think that woukd be the right way to go.....it isn't your eggs dictate which is best rather the sperm....

Ziggy - been thinking of you dear. Hope you're bearing up ok  

Polly - not long now dear girl   so exciting!!

AFM - thanks all for your kind words   It means a lot. I know many of you know this dark place   EPU appointment for another scan tomorrow (I guess to add insult to inury  ) and then no doubt they'll give me the options......and somehow trying to be normal at work. It's horrendous.....

Grey xx


----------



## Karhog

Congratulations Sunshine, great news. Wishing you a healthy troublefree pregnancy.
Ziggy and Grey, hope you are both ok. Grey I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Tracyev

Grey – So good to hear from you. Thanks for taking the time to check in and add your experience with IVF/ICSI. It know the torture of trying to keep on a « normal » face at work during the whole IVF process but particularly during the horrible bad bits.  I am sending you vibes to get through the day.  
 

Well, new twist for us. Our latest plan was to do mixed own sperm/donor sperm at home (as only place where DH seems to produce – travel stress?). However, in continuing conversation with embryologist have just been informed this is not possible according to PMA laws here – all donor or all own sperm. Don’t feel that the egg vitrifying process is to point here so will not consider this. DH won’t agree to all  donor so back to square one as they say….


----------



## Ziggyb

Hi everyone...I'm ok just about... No sure where my heard is at mo to be honest...

Grey hope you're ok x

I was told by my clinic to g to the hospital but that i need a report from them first which thye still haven't emailed.. So not sure what to do... Im not fussed to be honest to go ..just wait to see what happens naturally i think.. Can't face anymore probing about...

I always assumd icsi was when sperm probs... Else ivf... I was offered just ivf...


----------



## Mrs.F

Tracy, we had IMSI as we had sperm issues. I guess they couldn't risk it with IVF in our case. Are you gearing up for your next try? When will it be? Sending you heaps and bunches of positive thoughts and good vibes!

Grey, my heart goes out to you! You will have your baby this time next year! I am sure of it  

Ziggy, thinking of you too   

crazyHorse, how are you doing? Is everything ok? When is your first scan due?

Congrats Sunshine! May it be a healthy and happy one! 

Polly, are you ready hun?


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Mrs.F, I'm well -- my 7-week scan is scheduled for 22nd Dec. My HPTs keep getting darker every day and I feel fine, no spotting. For now I'm just trying to avoid unnecessary stress and take things one day at a time. It's very hard to get any work done, though, as I am extremely distracted and absent-minded!

When's your EDD? 

Grey, can you get any time off work right now? I can't imagine trying to put on my professional face during the kind of thing you're going through, it just sounds like a nightmare. Sending lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## Mrs.F

oh, how exciting! FX crossed for you and your little one! Stress free environment is sure very important! I have appreciated it myself. 
My EDD is 10 June ;-)


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi Mrs F - yes all ready, it's just a waiting game now; I'm 39 weeks today.

Time is flying by!

X


----------



## In sha Allah

Morning all hope all is well 
Polllywolly how are you feeling hun hope your not getting too frustrated with the wait for the big day now xx 
On my phone so can't do many personals 
Afm.... Well picked up the medication and it was £100 cheaper yippee 
Scratch tommorrow and start burserilin Sunday aaarrgghh


----------



## Karhog

Great result In sha Allah! Good luck with your scratch tomorrow.


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks karhog


----------



## PollyWolly

Good luck with the scratch tomorrow In Sha Allah! Another step closer  

X


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks polly wolly ,,,,, how are you doing ? Hope all is well ?


----------



## PollyWolly

Yes, all is good although nothing to report really.  Seeing midwife tomorrow afternoon when I'll get a date for my induction if baby doesn't come beforehand!  It will be some time next week so not long to go now x


----------



## In sha Allah

Ooooooo so excited for you polly wolly xxx


----------



## kitechick

Sorry for the absence - builders working on house has meant lack of internet.

Devastated to read about you Grey, Babywatch and Ziggy. Words can't even express to you how much my heart goes out to you.  So near yet so far.  Take care of yourselves & allow yourself time.  Sending you big, big hugs    

PollyWolly - keep bouncing on that ball & a hot curry helps to get things moving apparently.  Meanwhile, brandy snaps, cream & Xmas movies sounds perfect.

Hope everyone else is okay?  Xx


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovelies! 

Polly - any day now! Is baby in the right position for spinning?!

Grey, ziggy, babywatch - thinking of you as I remember my own mmc and ERPC one year ago!

Inshalah - praying it's your time!

Mrs F - June baby how lovely (I am)!

Kitechick - how are you?!

Tracey - good luck with your plans! I think in Greece they do 50/50 DS/OS


Crazy horse - good luck with your scan!!!fx


Afm - I am enjoying today's snowfall here, all the trees turned into fairytale style - I wish I knew how to post a photo! I am 27w today and had a little scare of some waters coming out, I hope it's nothing!

Mamoxx


----------



## kitechick

Mamo - sorry to hear about your scare- are u getting it checked out?  Have u spoken to midwife? 
I'm okay - still being sick which is a bit tedious now @ 17 weeks tomorrow. Come on 'glowing stage' where I'll feel fabulous & my skin will be lovely.  Suddenly started to pop out everywhere though - boobs & tummy out of control - bulging everywhere.  Trying to hide lumps & bumps as kids & parents at school still don't know!  I shouldn't complain though with u at 27 weeks & PollyWolly @ 39 weeks.  
When have u planned to finish work? 
Take care xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Good luck with this cycle In sha Allah!

Mamochka, how are you doing? Moved already? Where are you now? Hope all is well with you and your boy. Did you get checked?

Kitechick, hope you get better really soon. Although I have never been sick, I am still not in that "glowing stage" either...

Polly, how id it go with the midwife? Are you scared? Will you be having a c-section?

Karhog, how are you doing, hun?

Grey, I hope you are feeling at least a tiny wee better  

Ziggy, Babywatch,  

Angellica, how are you doing? When will you start the new cycle? 

Tracy, how is it going there, hun?

afm - nothing to report. Waiting for the blood test results (we decided to do the Panorama test, it's the same as Harmony) and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all okay?

I've just seen the midwife.  If baby doesn't come beforehand, I'm going in Monday morning at 7.30 am to be induced so it's all going to happen pretty quick.  I'm a bit scared now.

Yes Mamo, head is right down in pelvis now but they'll still scan me on Monday just to double check it hasn't flipped round again.  It seems like they are going to take good care of me - being over 40 does have its advantages  

Thinking of you all.
Love Polly x


----------



## In sha Allah

Omg prolly wolly that's so exciting and it has come so soon my sis in law is also due Sunday ,,,, you'll be fine 
I just had scratch don't by the brilliant lady who did my ET she covers both the women's and the priory in birmingham well the initial poke shocked me and made me squeal and pain kicked in the scraping wasn't that bad 
I took 2 codeine before u went which has made me very sleepy at the moment lol she explained it very well  well let's hope this is a start to a positive cycle xxx 
Hope everyone is coping ok cxx


----------



## Tracyev

Wow Polly Wolly. I am sure you are excited and a bit nervous. Best of luck for Monday! Friend of mine should currently be in labor with her first after years of failed IVF, including 6 mcs. Exciting times.

In-sha-allah - Glad the scratch is checked off. Thanks for sharing your experience 

Mamox - Good to hear from you. Hope you are settling in to your new place.

Mrs. F - Thanks for checking in. 

AFM - still trying to strategize next cycle.  Waiting to speak to Penny on 8 Jan for her advice/input. Had lousy appt with my doctor here on Monday


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh Tracey what happened with the doc


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Quick one - good luck Polly for Monday  

Grey xxx


----------



## Tracyev

Hey Ziggy - Nothing physical (thank god). Just thought had a plan in place but stupid laws in this country make it a no go so was already emotional when went in. Got a bit weepy which led to the doc saying some unprofessional things. I think we have all know the type of comments. I was told that I should see a pyschiatrist, asked why my 2 ds were not enough and basically told off for putting their well being at risk by "torturing myself with fertility treatments at my age". That's not all but won't bore you with more details and get myself worked up again . as

How are you doing? Hope you are hanging in there and finding some joy in the holidays.


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh wow that is totally not appropriate for anyone to say... Cannot believe that he would say that. Not at all his business if you want more children...you are free to do whatever you want remember that xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

It never ceases to amaze me how many doctors feel free to pass judgement on their patients' lives, rather than focusing on providing healthcare.    Reminds me to appreciate the ones who don't....

Sorry you were subjected to that, Tracy.


----------



## Tracyev

Thanks Ziggy and Crazyhorse.  And it was a woman doctor too


----------



## Mrs.F

I think women doctors tend to cross the limit more often than not... Sorry you were subjected to this Tracy  
FX for your discussion with Penny.
Polly, loads of positive thoughts and vibes to you and your little one  
Ziggy, how are you holding up? Any plans on how to go on? Ignore the question if still painful


----------



## Ziggyb

Thats ok Mrs F... II'm still waiting for any any symptoms of my assumed miscarriage... Not feeling anything at all.... Once that's done I can focus on trying again. I've been advised that will need to wait at least two bleeds..


----------



## kitechick

Tracy - that's awful. Of course you are going to be emotional but then to be told it's your fault for putting yourself through it is unforgivable. How thoughtless - where's her empathy? Is it your GP or consultant. If possible, might be worth finding a more supportive one who is on side with you. So sorry.  

Grey, Babywatch & Ziggy - u r all still very much in my thoughts. Really hope u r hanging on in there. Big hugs lovely ladies xx


----------



## jigsaw77

Currently 42.5 one toddler aged 21 months and cycling at CRGH after 2 failed attempts at a sibling at Guys.
Much hope that CRGH would produce a miracle but so far response to meds and stimming appears the same as at Guys and seems disappointing so far.Lots of stress at CRGH when medication didn't turn up,any words of encouragement gratefully received


----------



## sumpy

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have not posted for what seems like a decade, but I have been trying to heal, Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage at somewhere between 8-9 weeks. Which ended in an ERPC, 7 weeks ago. At which stage my husband announced he doesn't want to do this anymore as he is getting to old and feels his life has been on the baby rollercoaster for too long. As you can imagine I was devastated and in a bad place myself.

However good news he has come round and agreed one last go to use my frozen eggs. I have apt with the consultant at CRGH next Tuesday. I have also been referred by NHS as it was my third miscarriage. I feel that I have a plan in place.

I would like to ask if anyone has experienced an ERPC following a miscarriage, as I still have not had a period 7 wks later. I have done a prg test which was a BFN. I'm not sure if I should go to my Dr or if this is normal to go 7 wks without a period. 

Grey- really sorry to hear your news, I know nothing I can say will make things better, but thinking of you. x

I see a lot of new names and will take a little while to catch up with everyone, so sorry for no other personals just now.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh Sumpy - you poor thing, you've really been through it, haven't you   It's good to hear DH has come around to the idea of another try - maybe you could spend dome really quality couple time together before that.....it's easy to lose sight of each other and our relationship along the way, isn't it   Hope it all works out for you and look forward to your updates  

Jigsaw - can't advise on CRGH as not been there but sorry to hear it's been so stressful so far - hope it all calms down soon. Did you look on the CRGH boards to see what's normal service? Might be worth it. Good luck with the cycle  

Tracy - absolutely shocked by your doctor   Disgusting comment and totally uncalled for. It's one of their business and they've no right to tell you if it's right or not for you to extend your family. I'm deeply shocked and feel for you terribly. I can guarantee you will get a warm and practical welcome at Serum  

More personsals tomorrow but thanks for kind words again all - much appreciated  

Grey xxx


----------



## Ziggyb

Sumpy


Really sorry to hear your bad news... I'm going through same thing at mo... Just waiting for my scan this am with NHS and to see what they suggest.. I lost both my twins at 5 & 6 weeks and I'm now 10 weeks and have no bleeds, a few cramps the last two days..

It's awful feeling, i do really feel for you xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Ziggy, supmy my heart goes out to you both! 

I'm wondring about Polly...


----------



## Ziggyb

Thx Mrs F. 


Can anyone say if they've had chromosome and karyotype testing done... Does anyone know where it can be done as my clinic has said t take over to them but it's quite a way.


----------



## kitechick

Mrs F - was also wondering about Polly


----------



## Mrs.F

Ziggy, I think Mamochka had had karyotyping done. Maybe she might be able to tell where... 

kitechick, how are you doing? Is it getting better now for you with the nausea?

Polly?


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi lovelies posting from sunny Malaga about to leave for cold England lol  Was wondering if I missed a post from pollywolly as wasn't she supposed to go in Monday maybe she's just so busy 
Hope everyone is ok ? Won't do personals as I am on my phone 
Afm... 4 th day of burserilin and I have got gigantic boobs achy joints otherwise ok lots of walking don't by the fresh sea air now time to go home 
Will check in back in England now xxx
Tc xx


----------



## Tracyev

Polly - Thinking of  you too...Hope it all went well and you are just too busy getting to know your little un to check in on us 

In sha -allah - Was also thinking of you. So nice to hear things are progressing with your cycle and lucky you having been in  Malaga. Safe trip home...

Sumpy - So so sorry to read your news, hun    No personal experience with EPRC but know someone who was told average 4 - 8 weeks for AF to show but could take up to 3 months depending on the individual. 

Jigsaw - Welcome. Sorry about your cycle frustration. Unfortunately at our age, you can usually expect a reduced reaction to the stims, regardless of the clinic. Have you had your FSH and AMH tested? Did you change your protocol at all? Sometimes one may work better than another depending on your body but remember it only takes one! As you can see from my signature I have been anywhere from zero to 10 at EC - still no BFP though. It's more quality than quantity, I believe. Good luck.

Waves to everyone else and apologies for the lack of personals (sneakily posting a work so better get back to it


----------



## jigsaw77

Thankyou all ec today  just waiting for the call tomorrow from embryologist


----------



## PollyWolly

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all okay? Welcome Jigsaw!

I am delighted to report that I am now mummy to a beautiful, healthy 7lb 3oz boy who arrived into this world at 08:37 yesterday morning.  I spent last night in hospital and have been back home about two hours.  

I am very tired and sore(!) but totally in love with my little boy who, incidentally, does not have a name yet - we are still mulling it over    Thank you to all those who were thinking about me.

Will post a bit more when I am feeling more human.

Take care all,

Love Polly
X


----------



## Mrs.F

*Jigsaw* FX for good fertilisation!

Polly       . Excellent job, gal! Hope you feel better soon!
I have a name suggestion for you  - Aiden


----------



## Tracyev

Yippee Polly. Big big congrats to you and DH. I can only image how special this Christmas will be although will likely go by in a bit of haze as you adjust to life with a newborn. Take care of yourselves !


----------



## Karhog

Congratulations Polly!!      
Glad all is well and you are at home with your baby boy.
Hope everyone else is ok. Ziggy, Sump, Grey, thinking of you  
In sha Allah, safe journey.
Hi to everyone else.
Afm, scan today shows we are having another boy!


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, such wonderful news Karhog  ! Congrats on team blue! It will be ages before I have my next san - 6th February...


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Polly!!!! That's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Sashasmith

Congrats Polly...that's special news...xx


----------



## Ziggyb

Oh wow Polly that's brill news... Get some rest xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations polly!!


----------



## Monicap28

Hi ladies , 
Sorry to jump in. Congrats to all of you for coming this far and to the ladies who have had bad news - I feel your pain 😒
I've just had another chemical pregnancy which kinda confirms that our 100%  dqalpha match is the issue or is it ? who knows .
For the past week all I've been doing is reading , researching , trying to devise the next course of action and for the first time I've lost hope . 
We've eventually  decided to try an Ivf round with crgh and immune management with dr Gorgy whom I saw today .  I'm feeling nervous because peny at serum has been wonderful and almost a second mother but I feel I need some analytical & precise management around my immunes . Though ive been on everything there is . 
If this fails we'll  have no option but to turn to surrogacy and I don't even know where to start with that in the uk . I've already been India for surrogacy  but the stress of that made me not respond to the protocol - the result being I had nothing much to put back into the surrogate . Worried this could happen again . Anyway I needed somewhere to write this . colleagues , close friends , family , even dh just don't really understand the ins and outs and I'm so tired of this whole journey . Thanks for reading . 😭


----------



## kitechick

Ohh Polly ..... so pleased for you. Fantastic news. Wish I knew how to do those Pom Pom things!! Congratulations. 

Congrats Karhog on team blue  

Mrs F - I'm going to whisper this as don't want to fate anything but, after the worst 5 days of sickness I have ever experienced, I've not been sick for 10 days now & only had nausea twice in those 10 days.  Shhhhhh though! Keeping fx that this is it - onwards & upwards to the glowing stage! 18 weeks tomorrow.  How's you? 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Congratulations polly so happy for you hope you are both doing well and daddy of course xxx
Hi everyone else 
So symtomns have sorte such sore boobs sorry for tmi and they have gone huge this day 4 of burserilin I can't remember this happening so early last time feel very achy too and I just have bloated everywhere 
Oh well back from malaga nice to be home chat later and maybe personals too xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Polly - congratulations on safe arrival of baby boy       So delighted for you. Hope you and DH are enjoying these precious days, even though I'm sure you're exhausted  

Karhog - congrats on team blue hun   Now the planning begins  

Kite - glad you're not feeling sick anymore - fx  

In Sha Allah - sounds like the meds are working but sorry you're feeling a bit achy etc with it  

Monica - so sorry to read about your chemical   Do take care of yourself and build yourself up before starting again  

Grey xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Grey, how are you doing? Physically, anyway? Been thinking about you.


----------



## Altai

polly- congratulations on safe arrival of baby boy!
good go hear all went well. 

karhog- congratulations on team blue. looks like its all boys now.

inshala- sorry about the effects of meds. whatever we have to go throug.

monica- you never know but the change might be for good. 
im moving to another clinic, too. dont think it'll better or worse
but certainly much cheaper, meaning i can do several embryo banking
cycles instead of one in serum. 

grey - how r y doing? 

hi to all


----------



## Monicap28

Thanks Grey & Altai.
Where are you doing your embryo banking altai ?  at Create ?

Im going to Dr G on the 5th Jan to do all the tests incl endo biopsy.
will take up to three weeks for all the results to come though. Not the greatest start to the year but its become the norm now.


----------



## Altai

Monica- my first ivf was with at create and I said no was am going there again. Will be doing embryo banking in Russia to take advantage of the current exchange rate.
I saw dr G last month - still debating whether to do unk biopsy as already done blood nk cells, its just too much money to do all those tests.


----------



## LuckyE

Altai - can I ask how much it cost to see dr G? What was his reccomendation for you as I don't see any immuneology on your sig. 

I am debating whether to see him just to make sure I'm on the right dose of immune drugs or go to Greece and do it as it's cheaper. I'm leaning towards dr G...


----------



## Babywatch

Huge congrats Polly. What a lovely Christmas present. Enjoy these precious weeks. 

We had out follow up consultation and are going for round two in February. This time menopur instead of gonal f, short protocol instead of long and 450iu instead of 300. No guarantees I'll respond any better than before but he did say there's not much point in repeating the same thing and expecting something different. Will chill out over Christmas and try not to think about it as much as possible.

Hope the ladies who've had bad news are doing ok. Look after yourselves girls  and best of lucky to everyone else who's currently cycling.

X


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Altai just wondered out of curiosity what the price diff between Serum and Russia is for embryo banking? Do they freeze embryos seperately? presume you pay another fee each time you have an FET?


----------



## Tracyev

Happy Christmas to all the lovely ladies here.Thanks for the wonderful support over the past year. Here's hoping all your dreams come true in 2015.


----------



## Altai

Lucky - de G. suggested to do lit, u nk biopsy & dqa. I've done all  the rest. 
Tbh, not sure if can afford lad if it comes to this, so no point in doing lit then. 
Dqa - is the tricky one but same as for you thou on a different way. 

Blondie- prices in Moscow clinics used to be the same as in the UK. That was the reason I did first two Ivfs in London, the rest in Serum.  It's obviously different at the moment due to falling crude oil prices. 
But freezing cost was never as expensive as in Serum. Yes, you pay for et each time.
I've booked appointments with two clinics, so hopefully will decide which one to go with embryo banking. 
Now at Heathrow waiting of my flight. 

Baby watch - good luck with your next treatment. 

To all - Merry Xmas and a Happy new year. Wishing all your dreams come true in 2015.


----------



## mamochka

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I ve been MIA but life was too busy here the last few weeks and I am getting more tired every week now. Just wanted to wish you all happy Christmas and very warm moments with your loved ones  

Polly - wow I completely missed the big news. Congratulations and enjoy the cuddles! 

I was remembering today my April baby (with dd 24/12) which I mc in May.

Re immunes: I was following Silver Star progress who had three negatives with Penny and went with ZW immune tests and treatment and DVD is now pregnant with twins after her December DE cycle. 

Altai: looking fwd to greet you In Moscow!

I am 29w today so roughly 10 more weeks to go! 

Much love Mamoxx


----------



## mamochka

*I don't know where DVD came from


----------



## Guest

Hello I hope everyone here has had a nice Christmas or managed to get through it as best as possible! 

I am going to be having my first FET in Feb, following a (what feels like) enormously long wait! I had ICSI in Feb of this year which resulted in a bfp but a very sad mmc at 12 wks. I then had an unexpected natural pg but found it was a blighted ovum around 7 wks. That caused my FET to be cancelled for 6+ months as it was an NHS cycle. 

I've only got 1 frostie and have been feeling very anxious about the whole thing (also since no genetic screening will be poss), altho I had a reassuring scan earlier this month where an extra 2 follicles had appeared (last Dec I only had 7). If my FET doesn't work my DH has agreed to us paying for 1 final fresh cycle. Anyway I just wanted to say hello as I might be going thru tx at similar time to other 40+ ladies in 2015. 

Wishing you all so much luck   xxx


----------



## Mrs.F

Merry Christmas Everyone! Just stopping by to wish you all good luck with your cycles and positive results!
May the New Year be Your year!


----------



## Blondie71

Oh wow Altai didn't realise you'd be in Moscow over xmas   hope you packed your thermals flippin freezing I bet   Hope you got loads of embies banked and 2015 sees you a mum x

Hi Mamo   

x


----------



## mamochka

Blondie, 

Thermals are quite useful at the moment as when we met with Altai yesterday it was -14C in the middle of the day (night-18C) brrrr! Hope you are doing well!

Polly - how are you doing with LO?!

Hi to all lovely ladies and best wishes of love and dreams coming true in 2015!

Afm - 30w today and not sleeping since 5am  

Much love - mamoxxx


----------



## kazzzee

I thought it was time to join this thread - I started down regging yesterday. I'll be collecting my schedule later today. 

I'm down regging on 0.5 Buserelin twice a day which I started on day 1 of AF. Everywhere I look seems to suggest that is a lot. I wondered if it's normal for people with endo to have a higher dose? Or if it's due to my age? 

I'll be on Gonal F for stimming. I don't know how much yet.

Lots of luck for 2015 to everyone!


----------



## Blondie71

Oh Mamo -14 eeekkkk UK grinds to a halt when we hit -1 - I know we are a load of wusses lol   Boys and I are doing great thanks full of mischief, they turn 21 months in a few days which is hard to believe!! 30 weeks already for you, you must be gettting very uncomfortable by now I'm sure, have you a birth partner lined up or is it policy you deliver alone?? not sure how it is in Russia as diff countries have diff hospital rules x


----------



## mamochka

I found a center for traditional midwifery that provide you with midwife as birth partner and also rent rooms in normal hospitals but make them more homey (dimmed lights, pool, normal bed etc). So I will attempt natural birth while doctor will be outside on the ready. Also they don't use gas in Russia so will have to reserve to massage and pool I guess


----------



## Altai

Hi 
Happy New Year to all -wishing lots of baby dust and luck in 2015.

Mamo- was good to see you. But anyway hopefully will  see you in the next few months  while doing embryo banking and depending how busy you will be with the new arrival 

Thanks , Blondie. 21 months old boys - must be keeping you very busy. 

Kazzee, Merlin - good luck with your cycle. 

Afm- have started taking femara, scan this sun and will know progress. Hopefully will get few good follies.

Lots of hugs,

A.


----------



## PollyWolly

Happy New Year everyone!

Great to hear all the new cycles are progressing - I have everything crossed for you! Here's to a successful 2015!

Mamo - I can't believe you're 30 weeks already!  Not long to go now.

All okay this end - very tired though! zzzz our little one is keeping us very busy!  He's over two weeks' old already  

XX


----------



## kitechick

Happy new year everyone. It's certainly been quiet on here over the festive period!  Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and new year? 

The cold spell after Christmas was enough for me, let alone -14!  Brrrrrr! 

Welcome kazzzee. I was on 0.5 too. Maybe to do with AMH numbers? Same age as you too.

Nice to hear from you Polly.  ) 

Mamo, you are 10 weeks ahead of me - I was 20 weeks on 1/1/15; scan on Tuesday.  Telling my class this week at school which will be nice as I won't need to keep covering up & wearing tents!! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Aspi

Hi Ladies! Happy New Year! Just popping on to say hi to all on this very supportive thread. Hoping that everyone's dreams come true in 2015. Hi Mamo! Looks like everything is going well for you! Have you goid a flat yet? Xx


----------



## rosie71

Hi ,I'm on my 2ww. and not coping too good, though I suppose who does?! If I get pain I think is it something then if I don't get pain I think the same. And today I lifted my 3 year old niece up without thinking, and after suddenly realised. Alot of people on a few sites have said not to worry. I'm trying to but it's so hard!


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi Rosie I know we are told not to lift but imagine if you was to have conceived normally then you wouldn't know as yet if you was pregnant and you would still be carrying on with normal everyday stuff 
I know exactly how u r feeling but hopefully you should be ok xx


----------



## Karhog

Rosie, please don't worry. During my 2ww i had to lift my then 11 month old all the time. Luckily my treatment worked and I am 18 weeks pg. I've had to lift my lively son throughout. Just be careful and dont do anything too strenuous. That 2ww is so hard I know and so easy to over analyse everything.
Hope everyone else is well and Happy New Year! Hope 2015 brings babydust to everyone.


----------



## rosie71

Thanks In sha Allah and Karhog  . I will try not to worry. I need to try and take my mind off it as much as I can. I hope you both are doing ok with the stages you are at   xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Been about a week on menopour now feeling tired really more than anything and last couple of nights the discomfort in my stomache has kept me awake 
Scan appointment on Wednesday to see a possible EC Friday if not then Monday x


----------



## Mrs.F

*In sha Allah*, FX for a successful transfer 
rosie71, don't worry too much. Just as Karhog says, nothing strenuous! I also used to lift my 4-year old niece and 2-year old nephew, but not anymore. Although I still do lift the little one every now and then to put him on tha table and change his nappy... FX for a positive result and relaxed 2ww


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi ladies it's pretty quite on here just a quick update I had my EC yesterday and we got 16 eggs and today got the phone call 15 fertilised maybe looking at transfer tomorrow have a nice day xx


----------



## angelica_wales

That's fantastic in sha Allah! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Wow good news in sha Allah   good luck for Ec  

Grey xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Wowzers In sha Allah - that's amazing!!   All the best with EC - keep us posted xx

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

P xx


----------



## Tracyev

Wow In sha allah. 16 eggs and 15 fertilized. You're off to a great start. Hope the trend continues and your golden egg is in that crop!


----------



## sumpy

In sha Allah - Wow, congratulations on getting 16 eggs and even more that 15 fertilised what a great start. How are they doing now?

Kitechick - I can't believe you are over 20 weeks now, congrats and how are things going?

Mamo - I understand you are over 30 weeks, not long now, you must be excited. how are things?

rosie71 - Sorry to hear you are finding the 2ww so hard. When is your OTD? fingers crossed for you.

Karhog - I also can't believe you or over 18 weeks you were just behind me when we were cycling. How are things?

Mrs F - How far gone are you now? must be a far way as I think you were just behind me too. 

Merlin13 - Good luck in your FET cycle in Feb. We could be cycling together?

Altai - How are things, what stage are you at?

Pollywolly - Glad you and your Son is doing well. Take care x

angelica_wales and Tracyev - Glad your both still lurking. I remember you were cycling just after me. How are you both? Have you any plans to start again?

Greyhoundgal - How are you now? Are you going to go again?

AFM: I have been lying low as you know. I had an ERPC ( I had the foetus tested) on 29th Oct. The results showed  that our baby died at 10.5 weeks due to a chromosome disorder. I was told it was a daughter and the technical reason was the long arm of the x chromosome was missing. Me and DH are being tested to see if we have a genetic chromosome issue. However we were both tested for this at ARGC 2012 and got the all clear. We were told that 75% of miscarriage are due to chromosome disorders and, as we are both older we are more prone to this. They are also referring us to St Marys Hosp in Paddington as they specialise in multiple miscarriages. I was so sad after the apt as I have secretly always wanted a daughter. So sorry for not posting earlier but it has taken me this long to pull myself together. So our next steps are to book an apt with the clinic to discuss a FET. I have never been in the position to have frozen eggs before, so I'm ever so naïve and not sure what to ask the Dr other than chromosome questions. Can anyone explain a FET procedure? or have any tips on what I should be asking?

Thanks Sumpy x


----------



## In sha Allah

Sumpy so sorry to hear that but stay positive And hope moving on is not too painful 
AFM,,,, I am now 2 dp a 5 day transfer 
Not great blasts 4ac and 3cc
But let's see and if God willing it will be ok have I habe been in quite a lot of discomfort after EC and ET I think the pessesaries are showing there evil side of the trapped wind and all the pains OTD 30 th jan


----------



## Karhog

Sumpy, so lovely to hear from you though so sorry to hear what you have been going through I have had FET in the past though a few years ago and I have  had both medicated and unmedicated cycles. Either way they are much easier on your body and your lifestyle ( fitting in with work etc)
Wishing you the very best of luck, let us know how you are getting on.
In sha Allah, congrats on being pupo!!! I'm not missing those pessaries at all, but they are a necessary evil! Everything crossed for you.
Hope everyone else is doing ok? 
Afm, had 20 wk scan on Mon, all good and confirmed its another boy!


----------



## mamochka

Sumpy hello dear - welcome back! Unfortunately the older we get the more difficult it us for golden egg to meet the golden sperm to form a golden embie! FETs are very easy - could be natural or medicated depending on your hormone panel and ovulation. I am 33w today, eek! I am doing fine apart from feeling like a whale and I comfy sleeping! 

Inshallah - congratulations on bring PUPO!!! Did you go for IMSI for the male factor?

Hello to all the lovely ladies here and sorry I became so lazy posting - in current news for me - trying to find a flat next to my parent which proves very difficult and choose doula for the birth which also proves difficult. Hopefully this week or next! 

Mamoxxx


----------



## oldermum2

Hello everyone.  I have emerged from horrendous morning sickness which is still lurking but not as severe.  I had a couple of bleeds early on and was basically in bed for about six weeks all in all.  Quite a blur.
The great news is that we did the super duper pregnancy chromosome and gender test that gets sent from Aus to the US around ten weeks and we are having a healthy baby girl.  I was sixteen weeks yesterday. 
I'm still in a state of numb shock and can't quite believe it.
Especially after all the stress at Genesis leading up to transfer.
After transfer I stayed in my hotel bed and ordered room service and watched movies for a few days. Just kept off my feet and relaxed. 
Must have helped.
Sorry I've been so unwell I couldn't bear to put my glasses on or use my ipad.
I've been in isolation for so long.
I am trying to read back to see how you have all been travelling on this most arduous journey.
Thanks for asking after me 
OM x


----------



## Karhog

Great to hear all is going well Oldermum albeit with a rocky start. Congratulations on a little girl!


----------



## Tracyev

Congrats on being PUPO In shallah. FX and TX. Will be looking for your news on the 30th.

Welcome back Sumpy. Glad you are getting to the healing point of wanting to go again. I have had both medicated and natural FETs. Personally I prefer the natural if you still have regular cycles and produce a decent lining but I think the tendency is toward medicated nowadays. 

Hello to all the preggos. Thanx for checking in here. 

Oldermum - glad to hear the MS is slowly disappearing. All for a good cause, thought, Right?  

Mamox - Can't believe you are so close to the end now. Good luck with the flat.

Karhog - congrats on the good scan and being team blue again.

AFM - briefly saw Penny at Serum early Jan. Had my immunes tested and everything basically OK. NK cells in normal range but slightly elevated monocytes and ratio killer to helper cells inversed. Based on this and suspiciion of endo she has recommended Celebrex, Doxy and prednisone, as well as Clexane. Currently we are attempting a natural cycle here but not looking good as DP gave sample for testing yesterday and no swimmers. He will go back on Monday (scheduled EC day) to see if things have  changed. If not we will cancel and hope for better results next month.


----------



## Mrs.F

In Sha Allah, congrats on being PUPO! The embyos I got transferred were also not the best grade, but one of them made it! FX for you! When is your OTD?
Sumpy, hi and so sorry to see you here again  So very sorry to hear about your mc and will keep FX and TX for a successful one this time! For my FET, although we didn't really go to FET as none of the embryos made it after the thawing, I was just given progesterone pessaries. They say that for women 40+ FET brings more successful pregnancies than the fresh ET. Hope this is your cycle!
Oldermum -that's fabulous news! Congratulations on team pink! It's not a smooth journey, is it? Hope everything will be OK from now on.
Tracy, great you had an appointment with Penny. Will kepp FX for Monday and a few swimmers!  
Mamochka, can you stay with your parents until you find something? Even after the birth? Hope you find something good and close to them!
Karhog, great you saw your LO on Monday. I went or a quick check today and saw our LO too. 6 Feb is our big scan day.
Angelica, how are you doing? You are due to start cycling soon, aren't you? FX for you too!
Grey, how are you doing? Will you go for another try?


----------



## Aspi

Just jumping on to say so sorry sumpy about your loss, but glad you are thinking of the next steps. I had my first FET in November which has resulted in my first pregnancy. It's a much easier process & really easy, they also have much more success now with the defrosting process. Good luck all who are PUPO And in this process! AFM - I am now 14 wks and starting to realise it's probably real.....x


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello everyone.  I haven't posted on ff for ages.  I have to confess I have been finding my treatments and a string of disappointments hard to cope with.  I tend to withdraw a bit when things go wrong for me.

Anyway, I'm 3 days post a FET (5 day blastocyst) - and I have to say I'm going really quite mad.

ROSIE - I hear what you are saying.  I also don't feel like I'm coping too well.  I had a FET last year in June, and got pregnant but miscarried at 9 weeks.  The clinic I'm with recommend a 3 month wait before trying again.  So it's taken ages to get to the point of trying another frostie.  

They said if this transfer doesn't work then they will look into immunes. 

I've tried 3 cycles of own egg ivf, one fresh DE cycle, and this is my second frozen donor cycle.  

Sumpy - The FET is really ok.  If you do a medicated cycle its a bit more involved, but essentially it's much more straight forward (physically) than the whole IVF cycle.  Having said that emotionally it's quite tough!

This is so bl***dy tough, what a roller coaster.  One minute I want to cry, the next minute I'm irritable as hell.  Phew....


----------



## Aspi

Oh lucky rose I feel for you, it is stressful and on this cycle the stress made me shut down and give up, I am a serial early tester but didn't do that this time & I ate what I wanted & cried a lot. Don't give up, hun you will get there xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening all

I've not postsed much here recently but I have been stalking you 

Grey - I hope you're ok xx

Sumpy - I'm so sorry    I'm glad you're making steps towards a FET.  I agree with Aspi - FET'S are much easier especially if you can have an unmedicated FET xx

In Sha Allah - everything crossed for you as you head towards OTD xx

Tracyev - glad you're making progress - hope you get some better results for next month xx

Lucky rose - hang in there xx everything crossed for you xx

Karhog, kitechick, Mamo, MrsF, Oldermum - time is flying by!  Probably not as quick for you lot  Hope you're all doing well xxx

AFM - I'm planning on cycling again in March.  We've booked a holiday to Las Vegas in February - one last blowout   we've made some tweaks for the next round so for now I'm just waiting and trying desperately to lose some weight!!

Apologies if I've missed anyone!

Take care

Angelica
xx


----------



## Aspi

Angelica- I was just thinking about a holiday!! Sounds fantastic! Xx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies, I have my FET coming up next month, just waiting a couple of weeks for AF before starting my oestrogen tablets (no injections will be nice   ) I want to get started altho a little nervous, not had a frozen transfer before.

Angelica good idea re holiday! I just came back from a week in the Carribean, which was wonderful! 

Luckyrose good luck with your 2ww, mine's a 5 day blast too I think. Sorry to hear about your MC last time   I had a couple last year.

In Sha Allah congrats on being PUPO too! 

Aspi how lovely to hear you're 14 weeks!  

Sumpy so sorry to hear you also had a loss, my IVF preg last year was mmc at 12 wks, heart stopped around 10 also. I didn't find out whether it was a boy or girl, altho did see the tiny baby   When is your FET?

Grey I hope you're feeling a little better, thinking of you  

Sorry I've not got to know everyone yet, hopefully I will soon. All the best everyone else xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Holidays all round   sounds just the medicine we all need  

Merlin - good luck with the FET - not long now  

Angelica - good luck with your next cycle. With the extra tweaks youve made I'm realky praying this is your time  

Traceyev - I think I saw a question re Abs on serum thread from you?. I took after my EC too for a short while, so everyone's protocol is different. Good luck with it  

AFM - thank you for asking after me that's kind. I'm doing ok. despite our sadness and pain, we are moving forward because we have to. Time is of the essence as we all know   next month we are going back to athens for a hysteroscopy befire hopefully doing an FET in March/April.  It's not how I anticipated this year being but we haven't got time to sit on our laurels  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well. I'll get back up to my usual cheery regularly posting self as soon as I can  

Grey xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm all set for egg collection on Thursday morning. Scan on Friday showed up four good follies on one side, and one good and two small on the other. So all seems to be reasonably good so far - hoping to grow the littler ones.

It's my first time though - any tips from other plus 40 women? Lots of great advice from my current cycle buddies, but we're all different ages so it's hard to know what would be normal for a 40 year old with endometriosis. 

I'm thinking quality over quantity, if I get 5 eggs they could all be damaged anyway. Have been taking coq10 and having accupuncture to try and help with that.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Kazzee - you're doing all the right things so fx for EC day   You're right we are all different. Loads of eggs can mean rubbish quality and then we've seen ladies get pregnant with only two or three so there's no predicting.  Also some ladies get pg first time   All the best for the big day and for fertilisation rates  

Grey xx


----------



## Aspi

Morning ladies!
Thank you Merlin for your good wishes, good luck! 
kazzzee - I agree with grey - you are right with quality over quantity and healthy living.
Grey - good to see you have made plans with your resilient nature! Fingers crossed that this is your time & penny makes it so. I am sure she can xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Aspi  
Kazzee I had 7 eggs collected last feb, 6 fertilised & made it to blast (day 5 or 6?) altho only 1 was frozen. The 1 that was transferred resulted in a bfp. Unfortunately I had a mmc so am now more aware about egg quality issues, but like Grey said, many ladies on ff have been lucky 1st time, so hopefully that will be you too! Btw, when I had a follow up scan last month, I was surprised to find I now have 2 extra follicles! Maybe all the supplements & good diet? It can vary. I hope it goes well   xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks Aspi   Glad to see things progressing well for you hun   

Merlin - well done on extra follies    sounds like you've been looking after yourself really well. Hopefully you won't need them with upcoming FET but it's good to know if you do need a fresh cycle   


Grey xx


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks everyone. I've certainly been trying to do everything I can over the past six months to help my eggs. I just hope it paid off. For the obvious reason, but also because if it didn't work then I'll not know what else to do next time...


----------



## kitechick

Evening ladies - it's suddenly got busy again on here after the early January lull!

Lovely to see some old names popping up. Sumpy & Grey - hope u are doing okay & time is helping u heal.

It's also lovely to see new people too.  Fx for all your IVF journeys.  I really hope that 2015 is your year. 

Take care & look after yourselves  xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi ladies...Well I am 43, and currently waiting for FET in Spain. Had fresh try (egg donation, me receiving) in january, but unfortunately BFN. Have only 1 embryo frozen (5 day blast, best quality), but am worried it wont thaw or survive the thaw. 

Have a child from egg donation for almost 3 years ago..so trying for number 2. 

I have early menopause (at 18 years due to cancer treatment), so am taking progynova now (6mg) before the FET. 

Hope I can join you ladies......


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone and welcome Spring Chicken   Sorry your previous FET didn't work out, good luck on your next one   I'll be taking progynova next month too. I hope there aren't any side effects   Lovely to hear about your successful egg donation 3 yrs ago!

Kitechick nice to meet you too and thanks for the good wishes  

Grey thanks yes it feels like you always have to have a plan A & B with ivf - I do hope our FETs are successful this year   Sending you  

Hope everyone else has a good week xx


----------



## Aspi

Nice to see you spring chicken xx


----------



## sumpy

evening everyone and thank you all for my lovely messages.

Merlin 13, I also hope to start my FET next month, I think I have to sniff and take the pill to shut down the same as a fresh cycle. I'm nervous too as I have not had a FET before. Where are you having your treatment? 

Angelica, I'm feeling a little jealous about Vegas. I think its one of those place that you either love or hate and I LOVE IT!. You will be lovely and fresh ready to start again. glad you have decided to give it another go. Looks like there will be lots of us originals cycling together again. 

Luckyrose, I tend to withdraw also, but lucky we all bounce back eventually, good luck with your 2ww, hope your keeping nice and warm in this cold weather? When is your OTD.?

kazzzee, I'm sure all your hard work, would have paid off, looking promising already. Quality over quantity remember.

Tracyev,  Glad to see you are back in the game, how did EC go?

Springchicken, welcome to the over 40 thread and good luck.

Kitechick, Good to hear from you, glad that you and bean are doing well. Take care.

Karhog, Good to hear from you too, congratulations on team blue.

In Sha Allah, not long now have you resisted the temptation to test early? Good luck have fx for you.

Aspi, Its lovely to hear good news, congratulations.

Grey, Glad to see your are healing and feeling ready to think of your next steps. We may end up cycling at the same time? looks like a lot maybe. Are you going on holiday?

Hi to Mrs F and Mamo, hope all is well with you two lovely ladies?

AFM, My period came today, so seems my body is back on track (31 days). I will call my clinic soon to make an appointment to discuss next steps for FET. Does anyone know if I should have a hysteroscopy leading up to FET? 
I'm still a bit sceptical about trying again as I'm struggling to think positively. Hoping the meeting with Dr will get my up for it again..

Sumpy x


----------



## kazzzee

I'm all set for egg collection tomorrow morning! Excited and apprehensive. I kind of enjoyed the stimming and the down regging. Not so sure about the two week wait and before that the hanging by the phone waiting to hear about embryos. 

This time tomorrow I should know how many eggs they collected anyway. It looks like there are four decent follicles on the left and three on the right. But that doesn't mean they all have mature, good quality eggs in them. Well, wish me luck


----------



## Karhog

Lots of new faces here which is great to see!  I hope everyone gets their dream.Fingers crossed for all the upcoming cycles.
Good luck for tomorrow Kazzee!


----------



## Guest

Good luck tomorrow Kazzee!       Now it'll be the exciting bit finding out how many eggs, I know what you mean about waiting for the phone though. I hope they are lovely healthy ones  

Sumpy I'm at Care Nottingham. I've not done the sniffing before and will just be having estradiol tabs & then the progesterone pessaries hopefully. Just waiting for my AF in a week or two. Glad your body's on track   I only had a hysteroscopy once, about 9 yrs ago at the same time as a laparoscopy. Maybe others here can advise re whether to have it now?

Hope everyone else is fine as well xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Hi everyone!   I'm still reading 

Lots of new names on here - good luck to those who are cycling!

Thinking of you all - Grey, Mamo, Mrs F, Kitechick, Karhog - hope you're well.

My little boy is six weeks' old now and keeping me busy    Sorry I'm not posting much at the moment.

P xx


----------



## In sha Allah

Hey ladies 
Period came today 
OTD tommorow 
Devastated xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

In Sha Allah - so very sorry   Had been waiting and hoping for a positive update from you.....thinking of you  

Polly - lovely to hear from you   not surprised you haven't posted much - you must have your hands full in a good way   

Merlin - not long now  

Sumpy - good luck with FET   I'm having a hysteroscopy prior to mine. At my clinic, you have the procedure and then you can cycle on the next AF.

Spring chicken - welcome to the thread and good luck with your FET  

Kazzee - hope all goes well today  

Wow it's getting busy again in here! I'm struggling to keep up    hope everyone else is well - Mamo, Tracyev, Angelica, Kitechick, Aspi, Karhog, Mrs F, lucky rose, older mum and anyone else reading who I've missed!

Grey xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry In Sha Allah xx


----------



## Karhog

in sha Allah, so sorry


----------



## In sha Allah

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

In sha Allah, I am so sorry to read this     

Px


----------



## Mrs.F

So sorry *In sha Allah*. It's so hard and unfair... 
*Kazzzee*, how did EC go? I hope you have a good crop 
*Angelica*, enjoy Vegas! We were there in November.
*Sumpy*, good your back on track. I can understand why you are sceptical... try to think positively - they say FET is more prone to success than fresh cycles!
*Grey*, hope you are doing well and back on your feet again!
*Polly*! So good to see you again!  to you and your LO. No surprise you have no time for posting...
*Aspi, Merlin, spring chicken*, welcome to this thread and  good luck with your cycles too!

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone, it's unintentional


----------



## Guest

I'm very sorry In Sha Allah     xx


----------



## kazzzee

Sorry to hear your news *In sha Allah*.

Egg collection went well  I was a bit worried because the surgeon came and told me that a couple of the follicles they had seen turned out to be patches of endometriosis and had to be drained, so I was preparing myself for bad news, but they got 5 eggs and will be doing ICSI (not sure why, but it can't hurt  )

(The bonus is that she drained the endo cysts so I'm hoping that the ovaries won't be so painful in future - it's the closest I've got to them operating on the endo again, they refused because I've already had two operations for it, which appears to be my quota!)


----------



## Karhog

Great result Kazzee! Hope those eggs are getting jiggy in the dish!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Really great results Kazzee....fingers crossed for fertilisation rates now  

Grey xx


----------



## kazzzee

Only one egg was mature and it didn't fertilise - even with ICSI - so I'm out for this cycle  

That was NHS so I'm not looking for a private clinic in London. Any recommendations x


----------



## Karhog

Oh Kazzee im so sorry, so dissapointed for you


----------



## Greengirl72

I can't remember if I joined this thread before, but I only got one egg, which was inserted on the 16th and today was POAS day and I got a BFN.  No period yet, so waiting for that to com.  I will go to the gym tonight as that always brings on a late period.


----------



## Karhog

Greengirl,    sorry to hear your news


----------



## kazzzee

Hi *Greengirl* (I know you from the jan/feb cycle buddies). We can commiserate each other


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry Kazzzee and Greengirl     Life seems so unfair at times. I hope you can rest, recover & plan your next steps.

I found out today my brother's girlfriend is pregnant with her 2nd baby. She had her 1st when she was 20 whilst I was going through getting divorced (I still remember her smirking when I told her about it) and I am now 40 still with no children. It's been a nightmare having her in the family   I'm finding this really hard today. I wish I could emigrate!  I love my brother dearly & my niece and want them to be happy.


----------



## Tracyev

So sorry to see the bad news here. Hugs to In Sha Allah, Kazzee and Greengirl. Pamper yourselves and take time to heal. You are in my thoughts. I know how it hurts.

Hello to everyone else. I've been in lurk mode and not posting much. So just a quick update, OE cycle at home a bust bc DH had no swimmers again. Went ahead and used our 2 frozen blasts though. 2 early, grade 1-2 on board as of today. OTD Feb 13th. Here's hoping that they are just slow starters and will continue to do their thing and stick


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Guys

Hope you dont mind me joining your thread a quick breakdown of me you can see in my Profile. 

Did 2 rounds of ICSI privately, and nothing, ive had 7 embryos transferred over the last 2.5 years.
A surprise natural pregnancy in Jan 14, though miscarried at 13 weeks. 
Guidelines changed with NHS. age 40-42 year olds got 1 free shot, yeh! So currently going through, ICSI round 3, got 9 eggs on Wednesday, 7 mature, 5 fertilised but only 2 made it, which is a shame as ive always had 100% fertilisation and survival on Private. Different protocols though, so i expected it. Going in for embryo 3 days transfer tomorrow, with my last and final 2 embies. Though hold so little hope, im 42 in August and just think my eggs are past it.. Donor eggs maybe?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greengirl72

Hi,
Well I have had the day for it to sink in that there is a BFN and as the day has worn on I have got a little more frustrated. Need to go for a walk to clear my head. As much as I have prepared, (as best you can for a negative, and it my age it is to be expected), I have a foggy head thinking about what to do next.

Kazzzee, saw your posts too. Bummer eh. I find a lot of comfort knowing I'm not the only one out there. This forum is a godsend for being able to chat with ladies like you. I was so up and down over my fertility journey the last few years, and being on this forum meant that the IVF treatment was the most positive I have ever been!
*
Merlin,* honey I hear you! My sister in law (who is lovely) was asking all sorts of questions about my fertility journey and then announced at 12 weeks she was pregnant with her third! I couldn't understand why she didn't tell me they were trying or at all when we were talking about it. So it was a bit of slap in the face...not that she got pregnant, but just that my bro and her never said anything about it, whilst going through all the details of my challenges. I felt a bit like an idiot. So whilst she is pumping them out...I can't even get a BFP of any description.

I have come to accept that where ever you go there will be babies and pregnant women. On the radio, tv, in my family around me at work. I now just roll my eyes in my head and laugh at how the world tries to challenge me to stay positive. Cruel world you will not defeat me! (Just putting my cape on and bullet bouncing bracelets).

I hope you have all got some Wonder Woman inner outfits for the challenges ahead.


----------



## Karhog

Tracey, congtrats on being pupo! Wishing you the best of luck  
Forever hopeful, good luck for your upcoming transfer


----------



## Guest

Greengirl I loved what you said about our superhero capes! Stay strong, great attitude   I hope you feel a bit better today, sorry it's hard going and to hear about your bfn   Thanks for your support re pregnant family members! Grr. I came up with a couple of positives about my SIL being pregnant but it's my mum's adoration of her that hurts me the most, hopefully I'll get over it eventually in my life! Will be wearing the Wonder Woman outfit today   xx

Foreverhopeful good luck with your ET!   Good to hear about changed nhs guidelines, I hadn't heard that. And very sorry sbout last year's mc   Hope it goes well today!

Tracey good luck and congrats being PUPO! Wishing you all the best


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Traceyev - congrats on being PUPO   I hope this is your time   Enjoy your PUPO bubble  

Merlin - I posted on the other thread but just wanted to say, you're a strong lady and you'll get through this news about your SIL, painful as it is......when you get your little bundle, none of this will matter    I'll be thinking of you as WW all day   whatever will you do when you go for a walk....won't you be cold   lol!

Forever - good luck with the transfer today   It's hard to stay positive through all the downs....don't feel you have to give up on your OE if you're nt ready to. 42 isn't s old (I hope  ) I'm 42 in April so you're not the only one!

Green girl - sorry to hear about bfn   ..... It's so hard, how we pick ourselves uo and carry on never ceases to amaze me   Hope your ww outfit helps   brilliant idea! I think I'd like to be a bit more covered up so I might have to choose catwoman.....but not sure how I'd look in a catsuit  

Grey xxx


----------



## Aspi

Hello ladies, just giving all you BFN ladies hugs - good luck Tracey xx
Green & merlin I really empathise I know how it feels 3 ladies dropped pg at work so easily whilst I had BFNs & was spending squillions - I did the same as you Green I just rolled my eyes & thought I couldn't even make it with DE! But finally on the worst cycle ever after I had given up, I got a BFP, still not sinking in - but after EVERYONE told me to stop except for FF's I am now sticking my skint tongue out to the unbelievers. You will get there ladies this was my 6th attempt over 6 years. You will get there when you least expect it xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks girls, well im now PUPO with 2 embies on board, transfered today, 3 day 1 x 8 cell 1 x 10 cell, top quality. Not that means much in my pessimistic head, ive had top grade Blasts before and nothing. So heres hoping! 8th transfer..

Good lucky Tracey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Altai

Sumpy- sorry to read about your news. Fx for fet. 

Forever, Tracey - best of luck, hope it'l be your time.

Inshallah - sorry about bfn. Hope you start making plans for the next steps. 

Grey - when is your fet? Fx for this one.

Green,Merlin - it does seem that everybody around getting prg. So we just to have keep on going I guess. 

Afm - doing embryo banking with japanese mini, on my second cycle now but this one bit slower than previous. 

Good luck

A.


----------



## Guest

Forever all the best now you're PUPO, good luck with the 2ww!  

Grey thanks for your kind thoughts   I think the outfit has become a bit raggedy and needs mending already   Lol. I absolutely agree that having a little bundle will put a totally different perspective on everything  

Altai  thanks also. I was feeling very positive & energised after my holiday last month but recent family pg news has not had a good effect and I'm feeling v down at the moment  I even had a cigarette yesterday -after all the effort I've been making to be healthy  

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Guest

Btw I just wondered if anyone here was thinking about having genetic screening of embryos? Particularly own egg? I'm worried about my frosty as last 2 pregnancies were genetically abnormal. Can't have it screened as part of my NHS cycle. MC and pregnsncy ending in its own is bad enough, but what about conditions that are compatible with life where you have to choose whether to allow it continue or not?   I haven't started my FET yet so I know I'm already worrying about a few steps ahead!


----------



## mamochka

Merlin! Your baby is waiting for you somewhere!

I wanted to do PGS as was doing OE at 43 after 1 chem and 2 mc but my doctor (Peny at Serum) talked me out of it reasoning that in Greece you can only do it if genetical disorder in one of parents. If there was a chance I would defo do it.

Hi and good luck to all the wonderful ladies on this thread. I became incredibly lazy posting but reading regularly about all of your progress!

Much lovexxx

Mamo


----------



## Guest

Thank you Mamo!    Xx Just going a bit   at the moment but hopefully I'll shake it off soon


----------



## Tracyev

Hello girls and thanks for the good wishes. Am 4dpt today and not feeling much of anything, which may not be a bad thing after having a variety of “symptoms” the last 2 times and ending up with BFNs. Did have a spot of brownish discharge on TP Sunday (sorry TMI) which I am telling myself could have been implantation in an effort to keep positive. 

Trying to catch up on the posts sneakily at work so am bound to miss someone so apologies in advance. 

Forever- Sounds like you got some quality embies. Welcome to the PUPO land with me. FX! 

Merlin – Hun, give yourself a break and don’t , don’t don’t guilt trip about that ciggie. Little indulgences are human and keep us sane. One “lapse” is not going to ruin your chances. FYI I have had numerous failed cycles in which I was doing everything “right” but it was a cycle in which I was living normally (having been frustrated by the clear lack of results from all that clean living) that led to my 2 DS. Keep strong. As for the PGD question, we have never done it. If we have a pregnancy take we will do the HARM test or other screening. After discussion both DH and I agree that if the eventual baby shows clear, definitive markers for serious handicap or impairment that we would probably terminate. Of course, this is relatively easy to write but know the actual decision would be heart-wrenching and confused as the tests are never 100% are they? Hoping to never face it.

Green- This journey is a rollercoaster with emotions all over the place. No matter how well prepared you think you are the low points are going to bite you, sometimes when you least expect it. You, however, are Wonder Woman!   Hugs and keep strong. 

Altai – good luck on the embie banking. When are you planning to transfer?

Aspi – thanks for checking in with some hope for us. 

Grey – Thanks for the input about the Serum ABs. If I get a BFP will be doing the azithromycin too. Did I see that you are slowly planning for a new cycle?

Angelica – Enjoy LA and come back relaxed and ready for your cycle. 

In Sha Allah – Hope you are doing OK 

Sumpy – Glad to hear your body seems to be back on track and FX for your FET next month. I’ll be watching you.

Kitechick & Karhog – Hope the PGs are going well. Thanks for coming by to cheer us on.  

Waves to all I missed.


----------



## Monicap28

Hi can anyone help. 
I had a hsg done last Thursday with the nhs . Found my left tube is blocked. 
It's been been 6 days and I'm still bleeding ? Is this normal ? 
They found it really difficult to the get plastic part into my cervix and it really hurt. 
I'm really scared damage has been done and I may catch an infection . 
Ive tried calling the Hospitol gynaecology unit but no answer.


----------



## Mrs.F

Hallo lovely ladies!

So sorry to hear about the BFNs... It's such a hard trip..   
Tracy, congrats on being  PUPO! Stay positive, girl! I'm keeping my FX for you!
Merlin, just ignore the person irritating you! I know it's hard (been there myself), but it's doable. And don't feel guilty about that ciggy. If you have deceided you needed it, just enjoy it...
Altai, good luck with the banking! FX for you too!

to all I've missed and FX for all of you currently cycling or getting ready to do so!


----------



## Greengirl72

Hi Merlin,  There are a few private clinics that do embryo testing for genetic screening that I have seen.  A lot of them don't do it.  Some think it is unethical and that IVF is there just to help nature's natural process and others will do it but at a charge.  There is a risk of damage to the embryo doing the test, just like any test is like an amnio in later term.  I decided if I ever got pregnant that I would not test at the embryo sign, but later in pregnancy and go with the flow.  

My sister had two children in her late 20's early 30's and both have development issues.  So nothing to do with age, just part of the genetic mix of life.  So you never can tell.  Some conditions don't show until kids are over 2 or 4 or 6, so you just never know.  The 'wonders' of life! 

That being said a cousin of mine does have a hubbie with MS and they did the screening to not pass it on.  They encourage it with a known condition, but that is about it.

Most people I know, and those that are older, have all had perfectly healthy bubbas.


----------



## sumpy

Tracyev - congratulations on being PUPO, hope its not driving you too crazy? Not long now although it will seem an eternity to you. I didn't have any symptoms with my BFP so don't read anything into it. When is your OTD?

Forever- Congratulations on being PUPO. How you feeling? Try to keep positive as I do believe this can help. When is your OTD?

Merlin – I want to have genetic screening as I have had 3 miscarriage and the last one was due to chromosome issues. DH and I have had blood tests to make sure we don't have a genetic problem and they were negative. I have been told due to my age I could experience chromosome problems. I have 4 frozen embryo's all at blasts stage and I understand I cannot have the tests done on these? If they could be tested I would not want to have a transfer if the embryo had a chromosome problem. I think you should do what you think is right. I agree with Tracyev comments on this.

Greengirl - So sorry about your BFN. There is nothing I can say to make it better I know.   Loved your superhero quote you have a great attitude and you are a strong person. This process does test us all, and we all have lows, but the support we get here is great. Hope it is helping you.

Altai – Good luck, but what is embryo banking with japanese mini?

Monicap28 - Welcome to the thread. I have no experience in your question sorry I cannot help, but I'm sure someone on here will be able to.

Grey – When are you planning your next cycle? Will it be a FET?

In Sha Allah – How are you now? hoping time has healed a little 

AFM - I am wondering whether to book a Dr appointment as my hair is falling out, when I wash and dry my hair the amount I loose im surprised i have any left. Did anyone else experience this? I'm not on any medication at the minute but i'm wondering if it is from previous cycle or mc? Also I used to have quite a flat tummy but now I have a wobbly one and my weight has increased? I thought at the start it was due to drinking alcohol again, but I haven't had any since NYE and my weight has not decreased. Any advice?


----------



## Guest

Hi Sumpy, sorry I don't know if blasts can be screened? I know mine can't be cos from NHS cycle & they told me I couldn't pay for anything extra. If I need a fresh cycle, will have embryos screened. Good luck with yours  

Greengirl thanks yes it's good to focus on the nice healthy outcomes   Im sorry about your sister's children's developmental issues though. 

MrsF thanks   yes sometimes it can't be helped. Will find some way of dealing with the family issues, there seem to be continual tests just when you've got over the last obstacle!

Monicap I'm very sorry to hear about your tube and the pain you experienced, I'd definitely contact doctor or hospital again - good luck  

Tracey it was nice to hear your DS came after living normally! Thanks for the reassurance!   Will be doing Harmony too hopefully.

I had another horrible blip today thanks to my mum asking if we wanted some children's furniture & cot her friend is throwing out - or could we store them a few months in our house for my brother & SIL until their spare bedroom is ready for their new baby.     ! I really think she must be doing this on purpose. (No we won't be storing it for them). I cannot believe her insensitivity and my DH was so wound up when I told him - as if we want to look at babys furniture in our house at this stage sfter only having dead babies so far!! Sorry I hsvent got over this blip yet and not sure what's neft to come in my family   Meanwhile I've at least msnaged to help & support clients at work this week, so I feel some purpose in life! Sorry again for rant.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Guest

P.s. Sumpy it's tsken me ages to start reducing my weight from miscarriages too. Some people on here have mentioned nutritionists helping with diet & hair etc. I hope you find something that helps xx


----------



## Suziefloozie

Hello Ladies
I am new to the site and am off to Dogus in Cyprus for DE in March...terrified is an under statement but as my DH and Mum keep saying what have you got to lose? treat it as a holiday!!! I know they are being kind and trying to take the pressure off me but I feel this has got to be our last go (although I did say that last time). I start the meds in the morning (Cyclo-prognova) and all seems real now and I keep thinking in 8 weeks time I will know either way and am praying for our miracle whilst trying to prepare for more heartache. I feel that you ladies will understand what I am saying as my dear friends and family (other than one) really havent got a clue!!

Are any of you ladies off to Dogus if not where are you going?


----------



## Smiley 723

hi  everyone, hope you don't mind if I pop in to this forum.....

I'm in 2ww at the moment....OTD 14/2 

Great to be in PUPO  land HUH!!
Sounds like loads going on here and great to see so many over 40yrs , I was beginning to think I was a minority!!

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone wherever you are on your journey.....


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello ladies.. may I send you all lots of bubbles for luck and may I wish all of us a very happy ending. 

Suziefllozie.. I too am going to Dogus in March for DE in fact I'm a double donor girl now. I shall start the pill on 16th Feb and fly out on 25th March. Nervous yet excited but keeping my feet on the ground. When do you fly out? where are you staying? 

Smiley.. Congrats on being PUPO. Roll on your OTD flower.. lots of   to you. 

Hello to everyone else, I shall try and pop back on later for a catch up xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Suziefloozie - welcome to the thread and good luck at Dogus   and now you've found a clinic buddy in hbk too   Have you popped over to the Greek boards too as there are lots of ladies cycling at various clinics over there. I go to serum in Athens   and your mum and DH are right, it is like a holiday which is good as you won't feel stressed  

Smiley - congrats on being PUPO   keeping everything crossed for you for OTD  

Hbk - good luck for your next cycle hun  

Merlin - can't believe what has happened   Very insensitive indeed and I'm glad you won't be storing it for them   thinking of you  

AFM - off to athens on Thursday for hysteroscopy on Friday and  find out how everything is after the ERPC and when they think we can do an FET  

Grey xxx


----------



## Suziefloozie

Thanks for the welcome ladies

HBK - We fly out on Friday 20/3 ET 21/3 will fly back Mon or Tues so will miss you..not sorted out hotel yet, was thinking Pia Bella as near harbour whereabouts are you staying? 

This is our first DE but a family friend was successful here after 13 attempts (12 in UK) and as has just had their 2nd DE baby  

I took my first meds today am concerned that my period will not come when they expect it 6/3 as I am usually so irregular but have to trust they know what they are doing, must say Julie from Dogus has been really helpful.

Smiley - congrats on PUPO everything crossed for you  

Merlin - I have had the same experience and also have a friend who through her 1st attempt at IVF has twins who are now nearly 9 reminding me she has stored bits in her loft for me ready for when I am pregnant..which I know is lovely and positive and she so desperately wants it to work for us (as do we obviously) but feels like extra pressure. My first ICSI cycle was at the same time as hers so guess she feels guilty which she has no need to. Try and keep your chin up, I have become a good actress which I know is not good for me internally but rather cry in privacy  

greyhoundgal - thanks for the advice will have a wander


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hello Suzie, 

Oh yes we will just pass over as I arrive on Wednesday 25th till the Sunday. I'm staying at the Oscar hotel as I've been speaking to a few ladies who have said it's an all round ok hotel. I've a friend who stayed at the Pia Bella and she said location great but the hotel is a little basic.. sometimes location is more important. The Oscar (I believe) has a train/bus that goes into the town or you can walk into it but it's a little further.. I'm happy to walk everywhere more so as it will be warm there compared to high summer heat. 

Love to hear success stories, gosh here's hoping ah. I've already had 5 failures in UK and the 6th was a positive but sadly couldn't stay at 7+ weeks. 

I must email Julie as I need to double check something. I'm starting the pill on 16th Feb as I needed to control mine for actual dates as I'm not sure where my periods are after the ERPC in December. 

Love to all and thank you welcoming me x


----------



## Altai

Hbk and Suzie - good luck in Dogus. Great you found each other. 

Smiley - welcome and fx for the positive. 
I am likely to be the next one on 2ww soon. 

Grey - good luck with hysto, hope no damage has been done during Erpc. 

Sumpy- I've gradually gained weight with every ivf and it's so difficult to lose it at my age. Japanese mini - just low sow stim ivf with either orals (clomiphene citrate/letrozole) or combos. 

Merlin - I think PGS is a good idea. I'd go for it if I have enough blasts. Though my body is like a PGS not a sniff of bfp despite all good signs at the start with apart from age. 

Afm-  Iam now on my second stim - got 5 eggs, all fertilised but one abnormally. So got 4 embies.  They did icsi which I didn't want. I blame icsi, the clinic blames eggs for so so fertilisation rate. Now just waiting to see how many/if any would go to blasto  to either hopefully freeze or transfer.


----------



## Guest

Hi Suzie good luck with your DE cycle! Not long to go. Thanks I've been keeping chin up so far today   That must be hard too re your friend, sorry you've had to put up with that too! 

Smiley good luck too on your 2ww!   Glad you're enjoying being pupo, yay! 

Hello as well hbk, nice that you'll have a cycle buddy   Sounds hopeful that you got a bfp last time but sorry it didn't stay. Fingers crossed for us all this year.

Grey thanks again   I appreciate the support. All the best in Athens, what a great place to go for a hysto! Hopefully your FET won't be long after that.

Altai   with your embies too! I hope they're all lovely healthy strong ones, good luck.

AFM, I've got my first lining scan in less than a week, taking my oestrogen tablets 3x a day at the moment. I've only got one little frosty, I hope it's all worth it


----------



## Tracyev

Another BFN for me ladies  

Good luck to all those cycling soon or currently in the 2ww! I will be watching your progress and will try to check back in with more personals later. Just got to "lick my wounds" a bit now....


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Tracy -   I'm so sorry my dear   Hope you're taking it easy on yourself   Nothing I can say will make you feel better but I'm thinking of you  

Altai - keeping everything crossed for your 4 embies     Are you going for the transfer this time then? ET will be Saturday for blastos? Keep us posted on progress  

Merlin - hope you're feeling ok today?  

AFM - consuktant follow up was fine yesterday (re ERPC). To a degree a waste of time as its not like he took a look inside to see if there was any damage   just as well I'm having the hysto as that really will tell all....early start tomorrow as off to athens  

Grey xxx


----------



## Karhog

Tracey, so sorry to hear, gutted for you. 
Good luck Grey


----------



## Babywatch

Hello ladies.  I've been away a while and now back again as just started stimming for my second round of IVF (after failed first attempt in November).  Doing short protocol this time and on Menopur (450 / day).  The powder / mixing is really complicated and our nurse whizzed through the demo yesterday without much explanation.  Thankfully my hubbie was with me because I was starting to panic listening to her.  He thinks he has the gist of it so hopefully we don't mess up!  Have my first scan on the 18th and will be absolutely terrified that I won't be responding well again - last time it was almost cancelled due to poor response.  But at the same time, I'm so relieved to be starting again and to have a little bit of hope in me.

Sorry that so many of you have had bad news.  Hope you're all doing ok.  

Did Bonniebelle ever say how she got on?  Our OTDs were within a day of each other so I've had my fingers crossed for her since November.

Kitechick, Mrs F, Mamochka, Karhog:  I hope all going well with your bumps.  And Polly with your little man.  You guys give me hope!  

x


----------



## sumpy

Tracyev - So sorry for your BFN, big hugs. Life is so crap and I feel your pain. Try not to be hard on yourself and relax and build yourself up again.   

Smiley - Congrats on being PUPO. When is your OTD. A few tips I was told keep feet and tummy warm, eat warming food (soup) and eat pinapple. I have my fx for you.

Altai - Any update on Embies? When is your transfer booked for? 

Grey - Good luck for Friday and your hysteroscopy. I'm concerned my clinic are going to request this as it costs £2000+. Did they test the matter from ERPC?

Babywatch - Good luck with this cycle and your scan on the 18th. Lets hope you get your golden egg.

Suziefloozie & Hbk - Good luck for your cycles in Cyprus, I'm considering going abroad if my next FET doesn't work.

Babywatch - Good luck with this cycle and your scan on the 18th. Lets hope you get your golden egg.

Merlin - Good luck with your scan on lining, keep us posted.

AFM - Thank you all for your support on my hair loss. I went to the Dr yesterday as I have been really down, crying most days and the hair loss is not helping. The Dr said it maybe due to an iron deficiency, she said not to rub my hair when washing and not to straighten or colour it. So my hair is a complete mess in need of colouring. She sent me for blood tests. I do to St Marys Hospital (Nhs reoccurring miscarriage) on 24th and have apt with Dr O on 23rd. Thinking about amending the CRGH apt to after the NHS one?


----------



## Smiley 723

Thanks Sumpy....
Test day is 14/2  
But it's my birthday tomrrw so I'm hoping results are a belated birthday pressie!!


----------



## Smiley 723

Hello ladies.....

TMI but I have a question........ Anyone had experience with thrush during your 2ww?? It's a nightmare  

any suggestions?

On a lighter note OTD


----------



## Altai

Tracey - so sorry about bfn. So gutted for you.  

Grey - good luck with hysto. 

Smiley - sorry no experience  but I think ok to use thrush cream during 2ww, but check with the clinic. Good luck for the test tomorrow. 

Sumpy - It's difficult for some to build up iron levels, I 'very been on iron for the last 4 years for hair loss as well, but don't seem to increase at all. I think ivf meds/steroids etc don't help. 

Afm- had fresh transfer of 1 embie on D3. The clinic will monitor the remaining 2 till today-D6 and if deemed to be good quality, they will be frozen. Though, am not so hopeful as yesterday the quality wasn't good enough. 

Good luck to all

KR

A.


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies  

Tracey I am very sorry about your bfn   I hope you're feeling ok and starting to make plans for your next steps, but mainly being nice to yourself. I've been taking Floridix liquid from Holland & Barrett, a liquid veg iron supplement. Have you tried it? It tastes quite nice. I've noticed in the last year or two my eyebrows & eyelashes getting more sparce, I'm hoping they grow back in agsin and it's not just normal ageing  

Grey I hope things are going well for you in Athens, sending you   How did your hysto go? I hope the weather's nicer too in Greece, as its very dull & cloudy here!

Babywatch I hope you've figured out your meds, I remember last year mine were complicated too, mixing liquid & tablets together like an alchemist! Best of luck with your cycle!  

Sumpy my comments to Tracey about Floridix are relevant to you as well - sorry to hear about the hair problems, so annoying isn't it.  The front of my hairline is currently full of short hairs growing back in from a couple of months ago when I must have lost a load   Anyway good luck with your appts & plans  

Smiley how have you got on with OTD? Good luck! And re the thrush, are you having lots of natural yogurt & drinking loads of water? Sending you   too!

Altai congrats on being PUPO!   Wishing you all the best for your other enbies!  I hope you get some more to freeze and the transferred one is getting comfy!  

AFM, I've been really pleased with DH as he got me my favourite chocs for Valentine's Day! I really need to try to keep off sugar but it is so hard!!    I know I should be sticking to an anti inflammatory diet but will I ever manage it?! Got my lining scan on Mon, sort of looking forward to it, another little milestone in this FET cycle! 

Hi to anyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Smiley 723

Equivocal again  back for blood test  tomorrow


----------



## Smiley 723

levels dropped again, that's our cycle over for this time 
Never quite prepared are you


----------



## Guest

I'm really sorry Smiley   I agree it's so hard to be prepared. Wishing you   for your next plans and time to recover xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sorry to hear that Smiley   Take good care of yourself....it's such s tough journey  

Grey xx


----------



## Altai

I am so sorry Smiley. Take care and good luck for the next steps.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Altai - congrats on being PUPO hun   Fingers crossed for you for OTD  

Hysto was worth doing - despite having a private ERPC, there was placenta left behind which had got infected and caused inflammation so had to be removed. I'm on masses of antibiotics now for that in combo with the hidden c make for big inflammation   Still, on the up side we are going for FET next month - medicated cycle  

Baby watch - welcome back to the thread.

Sumpy - how was OTD ?     Re your thrush - loads of probiotics and you can put natural live yoghurt up there too   bit grim but it's a natural therapy you could try? For iron my only tip would be Floradix  

Tracyev - how are you doing hun  

Grey xx


----------



## Guest

Has anyone prepared for a FET where a follicle was growing or a cyst found? Fed up with my scan this morning and being one of the unusual ones, altho the lining was doing ok. Having to go in for more scans now in case I ovulate naturally, which is a hassle work-wise. I wondered why I hadn't been put on the DR protocol. Quite happy when I went in, quite unhappy when I went out


----------



## Mrs.F

Hallo there everyone
Oh, Tracy, so sorry   Take your time to get back on your feet again. 
Smiley, so sorry it didn't work again   It's really a very very tough journey...
Grey, good they found out about the placenta... Hope you get bettwe with those antibiotics soon! Will keep FX for your FET!
Altai, how are you doing? still on banking?
Merlin, hope the cyst breaks on itself during ovulation. It should generally not be a source of trouble unless it prodces hormones... 
Babywatch, will keep my FX crossed for you hun


----------



## Guest

Grey I'm glad your hysto was worth doing. How annoying to have things left behind after ERPC, sorry to hear that, but good thing to be clear now. Glad your FET is next month! Not long to go  

MrsF thanks yes I'm on a medicated cycle but it looks like a follicle still decided to start growing! Apparently this is ok but means nearly daily scans. Going to be doing some miles this month 

 to everyone xx


----------



## hayleye

Hello ladies,
New here, just wanted to say hello. I'm in the middle of my first IVF at Darlington London Women's Clinic, had my EC on Monday. EC went fine, and the meds were fine too (Gonal-F, Cetrotide, Pregnyl on a short protocol) but now I'm feeling a bit rough, really feel like an old lady! I didn't realise that its now and after ET that the threat of OHSS is greater, I thought it was just during the meds, so I'm worried about that. They collected 10 eggs, yesterday the embryologist said all 10 fertilised and would go to blast stage with ET on Saturday. I don't know how he could know that they would get to that stage, as I thought it changed from day to day. I asked if he would be calling again and he sounded surprised I'd asked! I need as much info as possible! Figured he would be able to tell me what the egg quality was like, so he's calling again tomorrow. I thought I'd be able to just get on with my life after EC and ET and not let this consume me, but its all I think about! Knowing your fertilised eggs and your potential BFP are in a lab somewhere is a strange idea. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Babywatch

Had my first scan today (day 9) and they only found two follicles in total - none on one ovary - 9mm and 11mm.  Having another scan on Monday to see if they're looking any good but even if they are, two follicles is terrible.  I had three last time and only managed one fertilised egg.

I'm devastated.


----------



## Guest

Hello Hayleye and Babywatch  
Hayleye that sounds like s good crop of eggs! I had 7 collected last year and my clinic rang every day with updates (6 got to blast but only 1 frozen). It seems every clinic is different. Glad you persisted with more questions and will be getting an earlier update! My FET is hopefully next week too. Good luck!   xx

Babywatch I hope your follicles kept growing over the weekend, fingers crossed for you   Some ladies on here are lucky with just one xx


----------



## Altai

Hayley - that's  a very good crop,  some are bound get to the blasto stage. 
I got 5 eggs, 2 got to blasto stage but quality not suitable for freezing. 

MsF - yes, am still on banking in my mind but unfortunately not to be this month. 
Will try different clinic next cycle, hopefully will be better result

Merlin - hope all goes well with FET. 

Baby watch- 2 embies are not bad. Each cycle is different, so all of them might fertilised. 

Grey - all ready and set for fet. Fx for this cycle.

Hi to all

A.


----------



## Babywatch

Hi Altai - it's two follicles rather than two embies I'm afraid.  I'd be ecstatic with two embies at this stage but at best I'm probably only going to get one egg and hope that it fertilises.  If I even get to egg retrieval...


----------



## hayleye

Thanks Merlin13 and Altai for your replies. Good to know that 10 is a good number, its hard to gauge when there is so much information out there. I read a post somewhere where someone had 50-odd eggs collected! I've just been called this morning and the embryologist said there were still all developing with 8 cells today as expected, 6 grade 1 (their scale for no fragmentation) and 4 at grade 2 (a bit of frag) so they seem to be doing ok.
Feeling better today but the recovery after EC is a slow process, and my tummy is huge! I don't really know how to feel about the whole process, cos even though things have gone well so far its hard to think I could get a BFP. Totally expecting all this to end in a BFN which makes me question why am I doing it all.

Is anyone following the Angelbumps fertility protocol? I think its a famous post on this forum. I'm taking 14 supplements, though I had a break when I failed to conceive naturally. Thought I'd go back on it while on the IVF cycle, it might have helped me get a decent egg crop, dunno. Maybe worth looking into for some ladies?


----------



## chooshoos

hello all !  

Can I join?

I just got confirmed we can go ahead with a March DE, well i say that still a few hurdles to jump yet (most recent being AF is knocking on the door and pill upped to 3 a day) very excited and can't quite belive that this time next month we could be prego! fingers toes arms legs and eyes crossed!

I am using anglebumps protocol, I think I am also on around 14 vits a day, we are throwing everything at this first go as our very best chance, at 45 we know its not going to be easy. So the vits, acupuncture, all the IVF whistles and bells etc. 

But more than all that the best thing has been and is the amazing support from FF - I sincerely do not know what i would have done without all the inspiring funny brave fiesty ladies here

Baby dust to all!
X


----------



## Rose5

Hi Hayleye I'm at Darlington too and had my egg collection on Monday too. Totally know what you mean about lack of info . You are doing so well great quality embryos ! I got 9 eggs only 8 fertilised only 4 normally. Yesterday we were told 3 grade 2s 8 cell and 1 4 cell. My cycle has been postponed as my progesterone was too high at my final blood test on Friday so I have to freeze all and wait for a month and do a frozen transfer. I was devastated but I guess these things can happen at any step of the way. We froze the 3 grade 2 yesterday but the slow developing one is left so if it does catch up and isn't suitable to freeze but good enough quality to transfer I will get it transferred tomorrow . Very low chances of it working but just thought it's better than disposing of it. I don't think the embryologists look at the embryos every day as they don't like disturbing them so maybe that's why the lack of information . Anyway hope all goes well and good luck tomorrow with your transfer . They said I can transfer all three at once as I'm over 40 how many are you transferring ??


----------



## Guest

Altai thank you   How is your 2ww going? 

Hayleye I had a look at Angelbumps protocol and have been doing most of those things. Last week I left my pillbox at work, how embarrassing!   I hope you're feeling recovered from your ET.

Chooshoos hello! Good luck next month   I agree the support here is really nice.

Hells5 sorry your embies got frozen but good thst they could be. And good luck with the remaining fresh one!  

AFM, I ovulated despite being on a medicated FET cycle!   I'm now on progesterone and hopefully my ET will be next week. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Altai

babywatch - sometimes follies just pop out from nowhere during EC. In a past I had more eggs retrieved than was visible on a scan. Y never know.Have y asked why y had low fertilisation? 

Hayley, hells - I must say you have very good numbers. 

hells-I've transferred 4 in the past , none have stuck.

merlin - am not sure why r y r nor supposed to ovulate on medicated fet? I'd have thought its better as gives chance to try naturally last time and have a combo cycle  

xxx


----------



## hayleye

Hi Hells5, I can't believe we were at the same clinic on EC day! I wonder if I saw you? There were 5 collections on that day and I was third. Sorry you couldn't go ahead straight away with the transfer this month, but its not too far away til it happens. I had my transfer on Saturday, it was fine, as they say its like a smear test. I didn't feel them going in - I had two transferred. I was told they were both AB quality. I'm so nervous cos even though its all gone well so far and I couldn't really wish for a better journey, I'm still feeling pretty negative. On the day the embryologist gave me info about the quality of the eggs, mentioning how many AB and BB eggs we had but TBH it all went over my head and same for my DH. Would have been nice to have it on paper.
I got a call yesterday saying they had frozen 4 eggs, so that's 2 in, 4 frozen and the rest discarded as they didn't make freezing quality. Even though she said it was really good to end up with more than 50% of my eggs collected I was still pretty shocked that I lost 4 eggs. I had no idea that its common to only end up with 50% of your initial crop. That's something I would have liked to have known. Ah well, all ok now, its comforting knowing we have some frozen embryos if this try fails. Just don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies!

I have not posted for a while as I understand pg updates might be sensitive... But I remember about you all and wish you all the luck in the coming months!

Just a quick post for Hayleye: your results are very-very good for your and DH age combination. In my three cycles I ended up with 6-5 blastos as well and was always commented that this is almost textbook result comparable to egg donors. The thing to remember however is that after 41-42 yo the number of golden eggs is sign declining which need to meet golden sperm still. So take comfort you had very good stats and one or two should bring you happiness)). Mamoxx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone  

Altai I think the oestrogen FET meds are supposed to stop follicles growing but I dontt think it matters. Funny idea about ttc with DH just before my FET! I once read about that & that twins is possible that way. We didn't take the risk tho!  

Hayleye good luck for your 2ww and congrats being PUPO!   Sounds like you got a lot of embryo info! I can't remember it all from last year, I seem to remember them saying the one I had put in was good but not excellent. I don't even think I'm that bothered at the moment what grade my frostie is, as long as it thaws ok etc! I've heard so much contradictory stuff about good & poor grade embies turning into babies that I dont want to worry about that as well. I probably will though!  

My transfer is tomorrow and I've been having a wobble already   It didn't help my pregnant SIL contacting me today asking about meeting up. She is really one of the last people I want to see at the moment   I'm not going to. Her & my mum's relationship has caused me so much grief and I can't face the possibility of her mentioning about my mum asking me to store some baby furniture for her!   (Mamo I'm happy about everyone on here being pg after what we've all been thru, it's just a family issue!)

Rant over, hope everyone is doing ok! X


----------



## Rose5

Hayele I was there first at 830 on Monday . You have great numbers of embryos and 4 frozen is great as if worst case senario you can still have 2 more goes without all the drugs. Hope your 2ww goes quickly and you end up pregnant. Xx


----------



## hayleye

Hi thanks for your messages ladies x

mamochka thanks, its good to know our numbers were good. The consultant predicted I'd have a 5 egg crop I guess cos of our ages, so I did do well!

Merlin13, I've just learnt what PUPO means! That's a nice way of looking at it. I'm getting my text book period pains today, but I'll try not to let them get to me as I guess it could be implantation pains. Very good luck today for your ET. Sorry to hear you've got too much baby stuff going on around you, it sounds like you've been a bit overlooked on the pregnancy sensitivity radar. I have quite a lot of friends I've kept in touch with from baby groups when I went with my daughter when she was little, they've all had their second babies now and I'm the only one left. I know its not a competition and I'm truly fortunate to have my girl but its still hard when you're TTC and seeing what you want in your face most of the time. I see friends' babies and pregnant ladies an awful lot, sometimes I wish we lived in a bubble!

Hells5, I must have seen you on EC day, I was there then too. Spose we were in our own zones! Yeah I'm pleased to be able to look at it as 2 more potential transfers. TBH that is finances allowing! I don't think I would go through another whole EC procedure so happy to know I can possibly use my frosties if they thaw ok.

Good luck to all x


----------



## Altai

Merlin - hope et went well and fx for 2ww.

Hayley, hells-  good luck for 2 ww, too. 
Hoping to hear more good news on over 40 thread. 

Good luck to all


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hayleye and Altai   my embryo survived the thaw and now I'm having a rest at home, back to work next week for the rest of the 2ww! So far today & yesterday I'm feeling ok & just glad to have done something productive after waiting so long to be reunited with this little frostie  

Hayleye hopefully they were implantation pains. Yes it's hard not to compare ourselves to others at times I agree. I do hope you'll soon have a sibling for your daughter. Fingers crossed!  

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## bcbob

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining your thread? Technically I'm not _quite_ old enough, but I'm about to turn 40 and due to the chemo I had in 2011 I think my eggs are already in their late 40's...

I'm currently on day 8 of stimms for my second and final NHS cycle. I had my first cycle in 2011 before I had chemo for breast cancer, and all embryos were frozen. We've used those, then had to wait go back to the end of the queue and wait a year for my second free fresh cycle. I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle as I think my eggs are not great quality. If we do get as far as ET, my test date is likely to be on my 40th birthday. Not ideal! Last time I stimmed, I felt really bloated and uncomfortable - this time I can't tell that anything is happening, but I guess that's cos last time I had a lot more follicles, and there's only a few this time. I'm on 300 of menopur so hopefully this will be enough to get something for EC - at the moment they're aiming for next Wed, so I'm going back on Monday for another scan. 

If this doesn't work, our plan is to move to DE for the next cycle - I'm on a waiting list for donor eggs at a clinic in Glasgow (should be around autumn 2015 when we get to the front of the queue), or alternatively we might go abroad. Not started researching that yet - I think it'll be a case of trying to find a good clinic that ideally you can fly to from a Scottish airport! Or a location that we can incorporate into a holiday  

I'm going to have a wee read back over the thread to see what stage you're all at, but for now, I hope everyone that is in a crucial part of their cycle is coping OK. That's a really good crop of eggs hayleye - good luck with your 2ww.  Good luck too with your FET Merlin - it is nerve wracking waiting to see whether they've thawed isn't it? Do you have the delights of cyclogest to look forward to after the transfer?

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## chooshoos

bcbob 

we have EVERYTHING crossed for you - rooting for you girl!!! 
I hope that this is the right moment for you to complete your journey to motherhood

Bon chance sweetie
X


----------



## MyreiE

chooshoos said:


> hello all !
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> I just got confirmed we can go ahead with a March DE, well i say that still a few hurdles to jump yet (most recent being AF is knocking on the door and pill upped to 3 a day) very excited and can't quite belive that this time next month we could be prego! fingers toes arms legs and eyes crossed!
> 
> I am using anglebumps protocol, I think I am also on around 14 vits a day, we are throwing everything at this first go as our very best chance, at 45 we know its not going to be easy. So the vits, acupuncture, all the IVF whistles and bells etc.
> 
> But more than all that the best thing has been and is the amazing support from FF - I sincerely do not know what i would have done without all the inspiring funny brave fiesty ladies here
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> X


Hi there choos!

Glad to hear you have been cleared for take off! I am excited for you. I will likely cycle in April as I am off to Greece in a couple of weeks for the hystero but if you haven't heard.. my donor had her egg collection on Monday so by Sunday we will know how many made it to blast. I am going insane trying not to go insane!! ..but busy preparing for the journey abroad (leaving for Germany this Sunday), so I have kept myself distracted. Good luck with everything!

-M


----------



## MyreiE

bcbob said:


> Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining your thread? Technically I'm not _quite_ old enough, but I'm about to turn 40 and due to the chemo I had in 2011 I think my eggs are already in their late 40's...
> 
> I'm currently on day 8 of stimms for my second and final NHS cycle. I had my first cycle in 2011 before I had chemo for breast cancer, and all embryos were frozen. We've used those, then had to wait go back to the end of the queue and wait a year for my second free fresh cycle. I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle as I think my eggs are not great quality. If we do get as far as ET, my test date is likely to be on my 40th birthday. Not ideal! Last time I stimmed, I felt really bloated and uncomfortable - this time I can't tell that anything is happening, but I guess that's cos last time I had a lot more follicles, and there's only a few this time. I'm on 300 of menopur so hopefully this will be enough to get something for EC - at the moment they're aiming for next Wed, so I'm going back on Monday for another scan.
> 
> If this doesn't work, our plan is to move to DE for the next cycle - I'm on a waiting list for donor eggs at a clinic in Glasgow (should be around autumn 2015 when we get to the front of the queue), or alternatively we might go abroad. Not started researching that yet - I think it'll be a case of trying to find a good clinic that ideally you can fly to from a Scottish airport! Or a location that we can incorporate into a holiday
> 
> I'm going to have a wee read back over the thread to see what stage you're all at, but for now, I hope everyone that is in a crucial part of their cycle is coping OK. That's a really good crop of eggs hayleye - good luck with your 2ww.  Good luck too with your FET Merlin - it is nerve wracking waiting to see whether they've thawed isn't it? Do you have the delights of cyclogest to look forward to after the transfer?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok xx


Hope all goes well bcbob and although test day may be on your birthday, maybe that is a good sign! Crossing fingers, eyes, and toes for you!

-M


----------



## chooshoos

MyreiE! 
How lovely to hear from you and super news things are progressing well for you! 
Can't wait to hear about the egg count! 
Lots of lovely luck sweetie
X


----------



## Guest

bcbob I do hope your cycle goes well! The clinics abroad sound good on here and if you had to do that, making a holiday into it sounds a great idea! Fingers crossed you'll be having the holiday already pg tho   I went on hol last month and it was just what I needed. Yes I started the progesterone capsules a week ago, they're gross aren't they! 2 twice a day  

Myrei good luck for your donor embies, I hope lots get to blast stage!   

I'm still in my 1st week of the 2ww and hoping it doesn't drag too much! It's been ok so far & have been listening to my collection of ivf post transfer CDs, which includes all the ones I bought last year plus my Circle & Bloom FET set!   They are nice and relaxing but I so hope I can sell or pass them on soon  

Hi to everyone else   xx


----------



## bcbob

Thanks for the lovely welcome chooschoos, MyreiE and Merlin. 

Yup, progesterone pessaries are a bit messy Merlin, and they made me horribly bloated (and its a bit mean that they give you lots of SE that you think might be pg symptoms). But its amazing how quickly you get used to them - on my first FET I was worried that you didn't get an applicator with them but I soon wondered what I was worrying about. By the 2nd FET it was second nature. Hope your 2ww is passing as quick as it can and that your emby/ embies are snuggling in nicely.  

I had a scan and bloods today and I'm booked in for EC on Wed 4th, so I had my last menopur today and do my trigger injection tonight. I'm a bit worried I'm going to end up with no eggs, or if I get any eggs that we'll not get any embryos, but hopefully I'll manage to find some positivity from somewhere before Wednesday. At least the worrying about EC is stopping me worrying about the next hurdles (will it/they implant, will it be a chemical, will I miscarry again, etc..... which are undoubtedly the next worries if we get to that stage!    ).  

I've only got a few follicles big enough (18mm), but there aren't many smaller ones either, so this is as good as its going to get with this crumbly old body I think  

Hope you got some good blastos from your donor's egg collection MyreiE.

Hi to everyone else on the thread - hope all the 2ww's are going ok 

xx


----------



## Babywatch

Had collection today but no eggs. Am devastated.


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Baby watch


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Oh no baby watch     So sorry  

Grey xx


----------



## MyreiE

Very sorry Babywatch!


----------



## Guest

I'm very sorry Babywatch   You must be so disappointed   I hope you get feedback from your clinic or consultant and can plan what to do next. Take care xxx

Bcbob I hope times flies for you til the 4th! Good luck   xxx


----------



## kitechick

Oh Babywatch - am so sorry.  Really feel for you.  No words can help but I'm thinking of you & sending big hugs.  Take care of yourself.  

Hello to all new people on here.  Fingers crossed for you all and sending fairy dust in your direction.  I have been following you all but laying low!!

BCobb - try not to think about the next worrying stage - I found it useful to live in the moment.  Take it one step at a time rather than focusing on the next hurdle.  Take it day by day.  It helped me so I hope it does you too. So your next step is EC. 

Hi to the other lurkers!! 

Take care ladies xx


----------



## hayleye

BFN for me today ladies. Disappointed but knew on Monday when I started to bleed. Thought I'd hold out till my test day anyway and it just confirmed what I already knew.
DH and I are down about it, cos the whole thing went so well too. But honestly its just the same result we've been getting month after month of trying naturally. We'll have a break and try again with our frosties. Don't think I can go through another EC.

Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Karhog

So sorry hayleye.


----------



## bcbob

Babywatch, I'm so so sorry to hear you didn't get any eggs. Hope you have some good support to get through the next wee while. I’ve been reading back through the thread to get to know who’s on here and your last cycle looked very similar to mine with dose of menopur and number of follicles, and I was hoping you’d get a good result this time.  

Sorry also to hear that you started bleeding early and got a BFN hayleye. Really sucks.  

Sadly I don’t have any better news to cheer up the thread. I had EC yesterday. The procedure was pretty grim - they wouldn’t give me any sedation due to a prior “undetermined” allergy during GA, so I was wide awake the whole time. Took them 3 goes to get the cannula in my hand as the first two veins collapsed (rubbish veins caused by chemo). Anyway, got there in the end and they gave me some fentanyl as pain relief but it was still pretty uncomfortable  . And upsetting that I could hear them talking the whole way through – “yes, just one egg in that fluid. No, nothing more in that fluid. Still just one egg”. So I was convinced I’d end up with one crap egg from the 3 follicles that were supposed to be the right size, and got a bit teary by the end of the procedure. Was jealous of the girls in the recovery ward next to me who were totally off their faces on sedation drugs and unaware of what had gone on in there (and of course got huge hauls of eggs).  

We got 2 eggs in the end. Sadly I had the call from the clinic this morning to say there was zero fertilisation overnight. So that’s the end for us for this cycle. I now have a large box of Crinone gel sitting here reminding me of the failure to reach ET. 

I’m thinking donor eggs for next time as mine are obviously no good and also I don’t think I could face another wide awake EC, but I don’t know when I’ll be ready to think about another cycle.  Back to trying naturally once my cycle gets back to normal I guess, and hope that a miracle occurs in my old ovaries. And I’m thinking a large glass of red wine this weekend – its been a while. 

Chooshoos – where are you in your cycle? Hope its all going to plan.

When’s your OTD Merlin? I have my fingers crossed you get a positive result from this.   

Hi to everyone else and I hope someone has some good news soon!

xx


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry bcbob and Hayleye    
It's so sad   

Hayleye sounds like it's been a stressful week. Sometimes spotting & bleeding is ok & other times not. It takes so long just to go through the whole cycle, I really empathise. I hope you have more luck with your other frosties. I can't remember if I asked if you were having them screened or not? I wasnt able to.

Bcbob your EC sounded awful, so sorry about that too. I hate cannulas   It's good that you're thinking about DE, I'm sure there's lot of women on here who can advise & have been very successful. All the best and at least you can have a drink now.

My OTD is next week, I am scared and trying not to think about it   I ate a load of chocolate on Monday & ended up with a big cold sore the next day and today Ive eaten a load more chocolate! I've cut out caffeine, alcohol etc so occasionally you just need a treat! I struggle to give it up. Made up for it with a green juice drink for breakfast, avocado & mackerel for lunch. What a combo!  

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## MyreiE

Hello all,

Very sorry to hear all the bad news ..   Hayleye and bcbob 

Good luck to Merlin for OTD. 

I made it to Germany on Monday and am off to Serum for our Hystro with Implantation Cuts in a week. Penny let us know that of the 12 folliciles from our donor, 10 were good enough to  inseminate...of those 8 fertilized.. (3 with DP's sperm /  5 with Donor Sperm) ..when all said and done.. on day 5 we got 4 perfect blasts..sadly none of DP's sperm embryos survived past day 4.  He was devastated but took the news better than expected. I was afraid he was going to say scrap the whole thing.  I am actually very happy to be doing a completely donor cycle. I feel the odds of success are much better than any other option we had. After this FET, I will feel we truly gave it out best shot, no matter what the outcome.  

Best of luck to everyone!
-M


----------



## chooshoos

All the best MyreiE! 
So super to hear your exciting news and DH has come a long way - fantastic! 
Fingers and toes crossed for you
Lots of luck
Xxx


----------



## Karhog

Bcbob, so sorry  
Good luck to those of you on the 2ww!


----------



## MyreiE

chooshoos said:


> All the best MyreiE!
> So super to hear your exciting news and DH has come a long way - fantastic!
> Fingers and toes crossed for you
> Lots of luck
> Xxx


Thanks choos!

I cannot believe how calm I am this go around. I have been laying low on the boards as sometimes too much information is bad for my head. But my thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone. How are you getting on?

-M


----------



## chooshoos

Thanks choos!

I cannot believe how calm I am this go around. I have been laying low on the boards as sometimes too much information is bad for my head. But my thoughts and prayers are with you and everyone. How are you getting on?

-M
[/quote]

Really rooting for you honey! Stay calm and I agree sometimes too much information is just.....well too much information! 
All good in the hood here, I am waiting to hear about a donor, all being well there should be a scan early next week to see how she is doing and therefore when the ET might be, the most difficult thing is having no idea on the timing - I can't plan anything with work, and I haven't told them we are doing IVF so I am on pins wondering how I am going to manage it! But nevertheless super excited that there is a possibility things really could be happening this month!

stay calm, stay positive - big hugs
x


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, my OTD was today and it's a positive result   I also tested on sat with a FRER and a Clear Blue & have similar symptoms to when pg previously. Phoning my GP today to see if I can get blood tests for beta levels as my clinic dont do them. The next long wait is to first scan   There are so many steps & hurdles to get past!   I'm glad to have made the first 2 of embryo thaw & bfp though, so one day at a time..  

Myrei and everyone else about to cycle or just reading, I hope you're all well   xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Yay Merlin       I'm so delighted for you. We cycled together around this time last year so and I know how much you've been through. Praying for a sticky bean and your race home christmas baby  

So many congratulations  

Bcbob & Hayleye - this journey is really tough   I'm so sorry. Look after yourselves.

Myreie - good luck  

Chooshoos - how is it all going?

AFM - AF arrived yesterday (although awol again now weirdly   ) so started my FET meds yesterday and we will be in Athens in a fortnight  

Grey xxx


----------



## bcbob

Merlin - that's great news!   Many congrats on your bfp.  Hope you manage to organise a beta - strange that your clinic don't do them? 

Thanks everyone for your support after our "zero fertilisation" abrupt ending to this cycle. Haven't decided what to do next as hubby is now having doubts about using donor eggs  . Clinic suggested we go back in for a follow-up appt, but I'm not sure whether it'll be worth it - we've had our 2 nhs shots so we won't be going back there for any more treatment. I suppose I could get a copy of my notes from this cycle in case we do go to another clinic at some point. 

Best of luck to the rest of you currently cycling xx


----------



## Sabiha

Merlin13: Congrats on the BFP 

Greyhoundgal: Good luck for Athens

MyreiE: Best wishes with your FET

All the best to the other ladies in their own fertility journeys too!


----------



## Mrs.F

Merlin congratulations! Great news!!!       Keep my FX for good beta HCG numbers! When is your first scan?
Grey, good luck for your FET too!

Hallo to all the other cycling gals!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Yayyyy, Merlin!!!!    I am so happy for you.     

Sending lots of good wishes your way for an easy pregnancy with a beautiful baby.


----------



## Guest

Ah thanks so much ladies for the congrats, that's so nice    

Grey yes it was lovely being cycle buddies   I so hope we can have a luckier year    - good luck with your forthcoming FET too, not long!  

Bcbob thank you. I hope your hubby rethinks things, sometimes they need a bit of time   

Sabiha and MrsF thanks also!  I've been ringing round about getting blood done for betas but no luck so far, both GP surgery & hospital not been able to help as yet. Nhs very different to my clinic   My first scan isn't for aaages, got to wait till the end of the month! Even more reason to get betas done.

Crazy yay thanks!   Yes fingers crossed  

I'm trying to take one day at a time and to keep occupied  

All the best to everyone xxx


----------



## mrsmumble

Dear Ladies,
Im looking for some advice. Im 40 but will be 41 in the Summer. I have had 3 miscarriages and DH has hidden C.
I recently did OE IVF with Serum had 14 retrieved, 9 fertilised but only 3 made it to Day 5 which were transferred. I also managed to overdose on menopur on this cycle which didnt help.The eggs were all Grade B with fragmentation showing from Day 2.

Anyway, Serum are advising to try again with OE and to have a repeat hysterscopy with implantation cuts to help implantation. I live in Ireland and they only do implantation cuts here so wondering if this would be okay or would you recommend getting the procedure repeated.

My question is would you advise going DE rather than using my own again given my age and history?

Many thanks xx


----------



## Bax

Hi Mrs mumble - there will be lots of people who will tell you you (and your) eggs are past it, but personally I would use your own eggs until when/if your clinic tells you it's not viable.  You had a very good retrieval rate in your last cycle and there was decent fertilisation too: stick to your guns and give it another go (without OD at the same time!).  All cycles are a learning experience but it doesn't look like your ovaries are telling you they're done yet...

I'm 43 tomorrow -() and in my 2WW for 4th OE cycle.  I asked the clinic whether they would recommend I moved to DE given my age and the answer was a resounding "NO".  Why not discuss it with your clinic and see what they say?


----------



## MyreiE

Merlin13 said:


> Hi ladies, my OTD was today and it's a positive result  I also tested on sat with a FRER and a Clear Blue & have similar symptoms to when pg previously. Phoning my GP today to see if I can get blood tests for beta levels as my clinic dont do them. The next long wait is to first scan  There are so many steps & hurdles to get past!  I'm glad to have made the first 2 of embryo thaw & bfp though, so one day at a time..
> 
> Myrei and everyone else about to cycle or just reading, I hope you're all well  xx


Terrific news Merlin...    Congrats and fingers, eyes and toes crossed for awesome betas!!  back!

-M


----------



## MyreiE

chooshoos said:


> All good in the hood here, I am waiting to hear about a donor, all being well there should be a scan early next week to see how she is doing and therefore when the ET might be, the most difficult thing is having no idea on the timing - I can't plan anything with work, and I haven't told them we are doing IVF so I am on pins wondering how I am going to manage it! But nevertheless super excited that there is a possibility things really could be happening this month!
> 
> stay calm, stay positive - big hugs
> x


Glad to hear things are moving along with you as well hon...it does seem to be going swiftly doesn't it? I hope work issues get sorted..I can relate to doing a juggling act..we are off to Athens for my hystero tomorrow and I fly back to the states on next Monday..I still have no earthly idea how I will manage to make it back to Athens for the ET next month or even it if will be possible..because by my calculations, my ET would have to be during the week the clinic is closed for the Easter holiday.. 

Anyway..cheers! M
(p.s. I hope you all don't mind me using the quoting feature..It's the only way this foggy ole brain can keep things straight..lol)


----------



## MyreiE

mrsmumble said:


> Anyway, Serum are advising to try again with OE and to have a repeat hysterscopy with implantation cuts to help implantation. I live in Ireland and they only do implantation cuts here so wondering if this would be okay or would you recommend getting the procedure repeated.
> 
> My question is would you advise going DE rather than using my own again given my age and history?
> 
> Many thanks xx


Hi Mrsm,
I am a Serum client too..and I can only say that I trust Penny's instincts. She was open to using my OE too..at 46 now..but was realistic about the odds. As I had no reservation about moving to DE it really was a no brainer for me. But you have to decide what is best for you. I am sure that your chances at 41 are exponentially greater than my own at this point. I am actually packing right now for Athens for the hystero with implantation cuts scheduled for Wed, and will likely return next month for our ET (we have 4 perfect donor blasts on ice says Penny). Despite the additional challenges with DP and I living on separate continents (I am in US; he is in Germany) we felt it was worth this extra step as this is likely our last go around so we are doing all we can to increase chances of success.

Good luck with whatever your decide to do!
-M


----------



## MyreiE

OK ..going to try to get everyone else without the quotie thingy!

Grey..good luck with your FET..I think I will have just missed you when I get back to Athens next month..I remember you from last summer..hoping 2015 is the year for us both!!

Mrs.F . Congrats on your pregnancy..hope all progresses well. I remember right about now is when I had insane nesting settle in with my previous pregnancies..have fun!

Sabiha- Thanks for the well wishes and best of luck to you with wherever you are on your journey.

Bax- Congrats on being on the 2ww  praying for your BFP!

If I missed any others..hugs to all.. I hope I get good WiFi at my flat in Athens and will check in with you ladies when I can. 

Cheers!
-M


----------



## mamochka

Hello ladies!

I have not posted for a long time for a while but was still reading about all of your progress. 

Merlin - huge congratulations on your BFP! I pray it's your time!

Mrsmumble - I think you should follow Penny's advice. I was ready to give up on my OE but she supported me in difficult time and look now I am waiting around to meet my son. Well there was a downside to the whole process as I no longer have my partner (following DS success) but overall I am very happy I went with her advice. Feel free to PM if any questions. 

Hi to everyone)))!

I will be back when I have the news. 

Mamoxx


----------



## mamochka

Myrei - good luck with yr cycle, I will be following yr progress on serum threads as I might go back when I am 45(just never know) ! Xx


----------



## Goldie7

Mrsmumble I echo what the other ladies have said, in my experience penny is very straight, she doesn't give you false hope, she told me right away that DE was the way to go but I wanted to try with OE to avoid regrets later. I trust her experience and am happy now to move to DE. But ultimately it's what feels right for you. Best of luck!

Mammo you only have a couple of days to go, very exciting !!


----------



## chooshoos

Thinking of you MyreiE !
Lots of luck and positive karma 
xxxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Mrs mumble - I'm another serum girl and I would definitely go with what penny says. I've read of women being told to go donor in the UK and get to her, have some tests a hysto and antibiotics and go successfully on to their own eggs so if you want to, go for it   She wants you to be successful quickly do if she thought your eggs were no good, she'd say do.

Myrei - good luck! I'm sure you'll have wifi - we have in all the apartments we've rented there.  I remember you too  

Bax - congrats on being PUPO   good luck with your 2ww

Mamo - fx for your news soon  

AFM - the cystitis has not cleared with the antibiotics so I will have to go back to gp today. Was supposed to travel today for work but hsve had to cancel....cannot spend up to four hours each way in the car in the agony I'm in....also been up since 3am so probably v dangerous to drive on so little sleep. So sick of being sick  

Grey xx


----------



## Blondie71

Mrsmumble I was exact same age as you when I had my EC and closer to 41 when I had my FET, I would trust Penny as you def have a good response it may be the meds need tweaking and P will sort that out next time, what protocol did you do? mine was short flare with menopur, puregon and decapeptyl.

Mamo lol you're thinking of going again haha, I agree a sibling is a great thing   Do you have any frosties left?

Aww Grey cystitis absolutely sucks I don't suffer thankgod but my aunt and cousin do and they are at there wits end several times a year, loads of bicarb of soda in water is only relief but I think antibiotics have to be taken which in turn causes thrush  hope it clears soon x


----------



## mamochka

Blondie))) haha! Yes I am dreaming to distract myself from being manic about EDD. The only 3 frosties we have is with ex-hubby which I believe are not good and will not be allowed to use after divorce. That's why I think if I decide I go ASAP use the same donor and freeze for later.


----------



## Blondie71

Yes great idea to go again quickly (within 6 months of birth as high fertility time) and do a freeze all with DS and then do FET whenever you feel ready! Good plan


----------



## hayleye

Hi, just read about the BFP Merlin13, many congrats! Good there's some positive news on the board to buck up our spirits.
We're back to the clinic on Friday for a follow-up consult, so gonna see what the advice is with out frosties. Will likely be trying again on my April cycle.
All the best to you ladies x


----------



## mrsmumble

Thanks Girls for all the replies very much appreciated.  
I was on puregon menopur and decathlon but managed to take all menopur in one go!.
Peny mentioned that my follicles started to fragment after day 2 .so while have lots  14 retrieved due to pcos it'sthe quality as only 3 grade b to transfer.
I'm taking melatonin and coq10 to help improve.
has anyone hadsuccess with anything else.baby ddust to u all xx


----------



## Altai

Merlin- great news!! Congratulations and fx for the bloods.

Baby watch, Hayley, bcboob- I am so sorry to read your news, it's a bloody tough journey. I am feeling all drained both financially and emotionally after so many attempts. Look after yourselves and best of luck for the next steps. 

Mrs mumble - you are a high responder and as such your chances are much higher. If you could afford financially, then perhaps best to try once more with oe. 

Grey - when r y going for fet? Good luck.

Mamo - hopefully might see you soon in Moscow.

Choos-, Myrei - fx all goes well with your donors EC and fertilisation.

Afm- surprisingly got lots of follies this time even on a baseline scan. This is my 3rd back to back cycle, I didn't expect ovaries to bounce back so well. 
Hoping there will be some embryos to freeze this time with clinic n5 and DS n5 
Unfortunately my coparent has pulled out. Will do 2 more freeze all cycles and will  take time off fertility journey. My bank balance is soooo much in red am scared to look at statements. 

All the best ladies

A.


----------



## Blondie71

Altai I really admire your strength, you are one resillient lady   I hope the co-parent issue hasn't upset you too much? I'm not sure I could have continued to bounce back like you have, hoping you are paid dividends baby-wise and that you win the lottery to boot x


----------



## Guest

Thank you Altai Hayley Mamo & Myrei!   

Well done on your follies Altai!
Good luck with your frosties Hayley.
Hope it goes well in Athens Myrei.

It seems to have got busy on here all of a sudden, hard to keep up with everything! Sorry not to have mentioned everyone, I hope everyone is doing ok this week  

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, so many days & weeks to get through, it takes over your mind! I'm glad Im back at work today, really need the distraction!


----------



## kitechick

Congratulations Merlin - fantastic news; so pleased for you.


----------



## Altai

Thank you Blondie. Actually  I am extremely disappointed about him pulling out. But then the reality is I cannot afford to get pregnant at the moment, so just freezing my embryos  for the future  combo de/oe cycle. 
Hopefully in 1-2 years once I sort out my finances, job and maybe personal life   will do my combo. 

But for now a praying I will have something to freeze as last cycles had none. 

Merlin - fx for the smooth 9 months.


----------



## Monicap28

Hi ladies . 
Wonder if anyone can help . If you read my history you will see my last cycle in November 14 resulted in 22 Antral follicles at baseline . These have been my numbers for the past two years give or take . I'm slight poc but my hormones and thyroid a are normal . Between cycles I have af scans done just to make sure I'm still fertile . 
I had a hsg  done via nhs  in jan 15 and it was awful. I bled for 8 days and had a period roughly the same time I should have been ovulating . 
The period I had after was this month - 29 days after my false period . 
I did an Antral follicle count day 4 and low behold only 3 decent sized follicles on my right and 2 on my left . Small ones present too but way too small . 
I'm panicking badly, granted amh etc drops with age but I wasn't expecting it to do so , so drastically . Could these results be due to the hsg and period starting untimely? . 
Anyone else noticed their follicle count / amh drop drastically in 3 months . ? 
I'd really appreciate some feedback . 
The game plan since nov was to try pgs with crgh but now it seems this is wishful thinking . 
😭😭😭😭


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Monica

Sorry to read about your afc dropping back.   I'm not basing this on any science but isn't it more likely it's dropped off due to a bit of stress (op then period at wrong time etc etc) than anything else? I've read of AFc varying dye to that. Why not give yourself 3 months off but take all your hood supplements and eat well, do yoga etc and then have another afc scan?

Hope you get some answers

Grey xx


----------



## Monicap28

Thanks greyhound 
Think I'll have another scan next month. I was hoping to cycle again in May but If Aprils one is still low then I'll change game plan . Not sure what though . Peny at serum wants us to try DS because of our dqalpha but hubby has flatly said no . Dr Saab at crgh think we should try DE after we have a normal cycle with pgs  with him . Again hubby says no to de but I think he'll change his mind . 

Just not motivated enough to start priming again and ive been so Ill since nov. Constant colds and  flu's. Maybe it is stress - hope so anyway . 
Ah well -


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Altai - just wanted to wish you all the very best for this weekend  

Monica - just wanted to say that serum are closed From 9-14 April for Easter so you might be just as well to take a break until May...have a scan, rest up, take your supplements, maybe have some acupuncture or something to make you feel well and healthy again  

AFM - pressing on with my FET meds and desperately trying to shake my cystitis without antibiotics.....I'm on doxy anyway as part of my pretreatment and although I've had trimethoprim for the cystitis it didn't work   I dropped in another sample with the gp but the results won't be back until Monday so I just have to plough on regardless with the alternative remedies and really beast this infection   Next step, scan on Tuesday....

Grey xxx


----------



## Monicap28

Grey, 
Heard back from peny yesterday . She said my ovaries need a rest and that one can't get old in a couple of months . She's told me to have another afc done next month to see where we are but for now just rest . Thing is I've already given it a couple of months and my ovaries bounce back pretty well so I'm not too sure in her positive injection. Mind you she's right most of the time . 
Hope you cystitus goes away I had a symptoms of that last month  . I'll ask my aunts what the India herbal remedy is if that helps ??


----------



## Greyhoundgal

monica   I trust in penny so of sbe says take a break and do the do with DH, I would trust her....stranger things have happened   if your aunts have a recommended treatment I would try it (so long as its not anti fertility too!)

Grey xx


----------



## Monicap28

Cranberry juice , avoid sugar and tonnes of water . 
Not quite herbal advice .


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Monica - that's my usual   I have a cranberry concentrate which is sugar free (very sharp   ) which a add to water and drink by the gallon.  It works reakky well during the day but as soon as you go to bed at night and stop drinking those pesky bacteria get a hold again   And by morning I'm in agony again  

Grey xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Grey, I know this sounds horrid, but have you considered setting an alarm or two for during the night and drinking a pint of cranberry concentrate with water each time? If it helps you during the day, that's probably the only way to get the effects at night, and it might be worth a few nights of poor sleep if it helps you shake this wretched cystitis.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

You have a point Crazy but I do worry about not getting enough sleep given FET is in 10 days time   I don't know which is worse for the FET conditions - the cystitis or lack of sleep?  

How are you feeling anyway? Did you get your intrallipids sorted today?

Grey xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Honestly, I'd be more worried about the cystitis, because the compression of your urethra during FET will aggravate existing inflammation.

Re: intralipids, the saga is not quite over, but we're getting there -- I'll post on the other thread about that!


----------



## Guest

Grey wishing you well in the run up to your FET, I really hope it all goes well!     Also I hope the cystitis goes away very soon, sorry to hear about that, very annoying. Are you using relaxation CDs during this cycle? I've been making myself listen to them every day   
 Kitechick & everyone 
Merlin xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

I think you're right Crazy - hopefully they will know which antibiotics are right by Monday   Hoping you get the ILs sorted soon  

Merlin - how's your 2ww going hun? Glad you're dojng your CDs that sounds like a plan. I hsve Zita west but that's fair ore and post transfer not sure if it's fir FET? I also have Helen McPherson ivf relaxation / hypnotherapy but that's definitely for a full cycle....what are you using?  

Grey xx


----------



## Guest

Grey I used Zita West, Helen McPherson, Maggie Howells & Circle & Bloom pre & post FET. (Basically all of them lol)!  I'm still using cd sets by most of them now but the pregnancy relaxation ones, as I had my 2ww already   However my current 2+ww til first scan seems like eternity!

My GP has agreed to let me have beta blood tests this week but nearly a week apart, so I don't know how meaningful they will be; some reassurance I hope. I did 1 Clear Blue test when I got my bfp but daren't do another!   I suppose I should transfer onto the 40+ pregnancy thread but I'm only 5+3 and I get a bit scared with my traumatic pg history!   Its easier said than done taking one day at a time, that's for sure!

I hope everyone's doing ok today xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Whaaaaat Merlin, how have I missed your BFP      - many congratulations!!! I know you're scared my lovely - you've been through so much, how could you not be - but I'm praying this is your time   I'm so pleased for you and literally grinning ear to ear  . 

Betas a week apart are fine - it's the doubling thst counts. There are loads of calculators on line where you can out the two figures and two dates in and it will tell you if that's within the "normal" perimeters.

So pleased.....  

Grey xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you very much Grey, I don't think you did       
Symptoms feel ok so just going on that for now xxx


----------



## Blondie71

Grey poor you still suffering with cystitis   I asked my cousin who suffers alot and she said acidophillus is excellent and you can get in health food shops etc

x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Blondie71 said:


> Grey poor you still suffering with cystitis  I asked my cousin who suffers alot and she said acidophillus is excellent and you can get in health food shops etc
> 
> x


Blondie - thanks hun, I'm actually taking a mega dose of acidophilus so we shall see  think the gp gets the results back today and maybe can prescribe a different antibiotic....I'm loathe to take any more but need to be clear of this as FET is next week 

Grey xx


----------



## Blondie71

Let's hope you get the right antibiotic now Grey! I'm sure this is adding alot of stress for you


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi all

i'm new to this and putting the feelers out for chat and cycling buddies etc! i did post on another Cycling Buddies thread for April/May but just also found this thread.

I've just started DR on Sunday. The plan is to try one cycle of IVF using fresh eggs. If that doesn't work, try using eggs i had frozen 5 years ago.

I'm 44, (recently) single and using donor sperm. Like most women my age i suppose i'm trying to remain optimistic and hopeful but i'm trying to also prepare myself for the (more likely) outcome that there none of this might work. And all the emotions that come with that. But for now one day at a time.....

I'd particularly love to chat with any older single women, as i think this adds another set of emotions and situations that themselves can be a bit challenging.

Thanks
C xx


----------



## Guest

Welcome Caroline and very best of luck to uou!     It's great that you had your eggs frizen 5 yes ago. I tried to persuade my younger sister to do that just in case! I think she thought it was a crazy idea!  

Grey I hope your FET went well! Sending you huge positive vibes!   Are you PUPO yet?  

I hope everyone else here is doing ok.

Afm I had my first early pregnsncy scan and got to go back next week as it was quite early apparently, but of course I thought the worst and somehow got to get through the next 10 days   There was a yolk sack & fetal pole, so not a blighted ovum this time anyway   Me & DH felt very depressed today   Onwards and upwards...


----------



## Jlolo

Feels so apt it coming up to Easter. Everywhere I look there's eggs, eggs, eggs.  Our donor is going for EC and we will be sharing the harvest between us. So DH working on getting super strong sperm and I'm working on getting a good womb lining going. Look like ET will take place over the Easter weekend if all goes well.

Being a 49 year old mum to be i'm excited and terrified in equal measures. Went shopping on Sunday and found myself walking around the baby dept. in John Lewis. My goodness I felt so old all these lovely excited young mums looking at prams etc. DH is 34 and I'm lucky to pass for a few years younger than 49 so hopefully I wont be asked if I'm shopping for my grandchild!! Cant shake off this feeling of being out of the clique and just cant seem to get my head round all the IVF jargon of whats going to happen or what to expect.

I have 2 DS from a previous relationship (all grown up now) but this will be my DH first child we have been together 11 years and despite not wanting children all that has now changed with time for me running out....

Would love to speak to mums of the same age hear your stories and how things have worked out for you. Also any tips on what to expect with the ET and the 2WW would be gratefully received. Were not discussing our plans with Family and Friends just in case it doesn't happen.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Welcome jlolo and good luck with your upcoming donor cycle   There are quite a few older mummies on this thread and you could also try some of the donor threads....someone will pipe up soon  

Caroline - good luck with your cycle   We have had quite a few single ladies on this thread (there's a singles board too if that helps) its good to share and single or not, we get the time running out thing here so keep posting  

Merlin - hun, sorry you and DH are feeling low but your scan sounds just fine   It is early so don't panic - I know it's hard  

AFM - yes, Merlin you are on the ball lovely friend I'm PUPO as of today   following this afternoons FET   in my bubble.....

Hope everyone else is doing well  

Grey xx


----------



## PollyWolly

Thinking of you Grey, keeping everything crossed   xx


----------



## Monicap28

Grey .. Fx . 
Did your cystitis go away ?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Polly - thanks hun - also, can't believe your LO is 14 weeks already  

Monicap - thank you   Yes the cystitis cleared up thankfully after a second but different lot of antibiotics   Thst showed it! Ha ha  

Grey xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Congrats on being PUPO Grey! FX for a positive!

Good luck to all currently cycling gals and all those getting ready to cycle!


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations grey! Fingers crossed for you.  I hope the dreaded 2ww flies by for you! xx

Mrs F - nice to see you  hope you're doing well xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Dear Grey, congrats on being PUPO! I hope so much that this is your time.


----------



## Guest

Congrats Grey on your PUPO-ness!    Have a very good couple of weeks!   xx


----------



## Caroline1759

Hi all

thanks for the replies 

C xx


----------



## Mrs.F

Angelica, thank you. I'm doing really well. What are your plans? Are you cycling soon? 
Merlin, how are you doing? When is your (next) scan?
CrazyHorse, FX for your next cycle!

Hallo to everyone!


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi mrs F - I've had a nice long break but am about to start again. I've got my scratch booked on Friday and EC pencilled for week of 20th April. I've had a bit of a wobble this week thinking I'm too old and it's all going to end in misery again and then I come on here and remember there are so many of you with good stories  Must stay positive! xx


----------



## Karhog

Grey, congrats on being pupo! All the very best of luck.  
Hope everyone cycling gets their dream  
Angelica, good to see your back, keep up with the positive thoughts.


----------



## Mrs.F

Angelica, keep up with the positive thoughts     I will keep my FX for you! I have a very good feeling for you though!


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks ladies


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Thanks ladies   Feel a bit achy and tense but think some of its down to the progesterone  

Angelica - keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you  

Grey xx


----------



## sumpy

Hi everyone I have been lurking on here the past day or so. Some of you wil recognise my name. 

Grey- Congratulations on pupo. Hope the 2ww flies for you. How's the cystitis?

MrsF - good to see everything good with you.

Mamo- saw a quick post from you. How are things?

Angelica - Try to stay positive, I think it helps, but I know that it's easier said than done. Good luck with it all. 

Tigger- also saw a quick post from you. How are you? 

Afm - I have been taking a break, since last Mc in Oct. We have decided to move and this is due May. We have also just booked a holiday to St Lucia. We decided that we are not going to carry on the ivf journey anymore other than the two frozen embies we have. As it is too emotional and due to me being so ill last time. I still do not feel 100% and decided enough is enough and the money we would have spent on a new cycle to book a Sandals holiday. When we get back we will start Fet no1. It's hard and nerve wracking knowing that this will be our last but one chance and I'm hoping I wont regret it later. 

Good luck yo everyone. 

Sumpy x


----------



## Monicap28

Sumpy. 
I totally get where you're coning from . 
I think in my head ive just simply given up.
I'm going to give it one more go for the sake of it . 
Keeping a positive mind is so difficult. Thought my last round was THE round but alas it wasn't . 
Funny you say that but we have also booked a holiday too. 
My mind & soul feels destroyed and so I need a total  escape .


----------



## sumpy

Monicap28 

Thanks for your reply. 

Everything you said is exactly the same as I feel, I'm sure there are plenty of others to. The whole process is soo draining. 
I hope you have a great holiday. I'm sure it will do us both the world of good.
We hopefully will feel physically/mentally stronger on our return.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Sumpy - nice to see you in the thread again but sorry you're feeling so low   I think we all get that to a greater or lesser extent sadly as this journey is hard work with the ups and downs   a holiday sounds  the perfect tonic   get away , relax, enjoy the sun, drink cocktails and just enjoy each other  


Grey xx


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies
I hope I can join this thread?
To cut a long story short my first IVF experience this time last year was successful but unfortunately it turned out to be a Downs pregnancy which my DH and I, eventually, after lots of tears, scans and talking, decided not to continue with. Please don't judge me, the decision and experience almost destroyed me and it's only now that I feel strong enough to even talk about it.
We have one frozen day6 blast but I am too frightened to use it.

I am currently on day 6 of 10 taking Norethisterone and start the SP on Menopur next week once AF arrives. We are having Array CGH testing this time as I simply can't risk going through the same again.

I have been following some of your stories for a while now and am inspired by how strong you ladies are. Looking forward to chatting in the coming weeks.

Polar xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm very sorry for your loss, PolarGirl.      You did well getting through all that and finding the strength to try again.

Wishing you lots of luck on your current cycle!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Hi Polar 

My heart goes out to you and DH   Sounds like a rough time you had.....you will get lots of support here so post away  

All the best with this cycle  

Grey xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome polar girl! 

So sorry for your loss and that you had to make that terrible decision  

Fingers crossed for this cycle
xx


----------



## Rubi

Hi Girls

Glad that I found this trend...    I'm happy to joining this forum! 

I need a bit of help..please, has anyone used  Dr Braverman (Reproductive Immunology), or someone that specialise on immune issues. I would love to hear your experience. 

Many thanks in advance

Wishing the best to everyone


----------



## hanjobee

Hi Everyone

Well it sounds like everyone on this thread a little burnt out and fed up which is exactly how I am feeling too
I think that because this process is so extremely exhausting and alot of stamina required a holiday after each cycle is what you need!

I have just finished my 4th IVF (2nd with ARGC) and all 4 tested embryos were abnormal this did not come as a surprise to me so in some ways easier.

Not to be negative but to be realistic that at this age finding a needle in a haystack maybe easier than a normal embryo ! Nevermind what can I do but keep trying and try to be positive and  I guess miracles do happen. Am finding myself more and more thinking about doing DE and if my OH wasnt so reluctant would be already doing this. ( I already have a 11 year old daughter so not bothered about it being my egg)

On a more positive note I just wanted to say if anyone is currently cycling I would really recommend the fertility spa at the landmark ..I used this during appmts on my last cycle and I really enjoyed it ...in fact gave me something to look forward to  Just a nice place to relax and they have a lovely cafe there too to grab breakfast or lunch. 

Does anyone know about or tried natural IVF ? Am wondering about trying this approach next time..


----------



## Monicap28

Rubi - Dr Gorgy maybe ?  

Hanjo - I was considering the same as what you've just had . Pgs etc because that's what Dr Saab thinks my problem is . Abnormal chromosomes . But my afc has dropped so prob going to ditch that avenue . Peny says it's mine and my husbands dqalpha match and not my embryos .,So I guess  I will never know now but then again I'm always going try and wait for that golden egg to come through . 
So we are trying naturally too . I was thinking about natural Ivf too but I have one tube blocked and I'm not sure if EC is involved .


----------



## kitechick

Hey Sumpy.  Lovely to have you back on here.  A holiday sounds like a wonderful plan.  Hope you are well
Hugs xx


----------



## Egg1234

Hello lovely ladies - I hope I can join in? Have just had an endo scratch today (ow, ow, ow) in preparation for natural cycle FET next month. This is likely our last go, we have 4 remaining frosties but some of those have been thawed & refrozen so trying to be zen about it all. I've had 4 m/cs, 3 previous failed FETs and egg quality is likely the problem so trying not to get my hopes up too much....

After this it will be DE if we can afford it (probably not) or adoption (DH not sure) or giving up. So, not sure how I'm feeling right now other than sore. Been trying since 29, it has been a long journey.


----------



## Solar

Hello ladies, can I join this thread.

Just started my third cycle. Short protocol and on noretristerone at the mo so hoping body will behave and will be ok for stims. We are doing a double freeze package with CRGH. This will be our last attempt, we always said we would do three and suppose as its a double package its a sneaky four cycles depending on how I respond.

Excited but also dreading it as I know my egg quality isn't great and just hoping the DHEA and ubiquinol I'm on will have some positive impact. But being 2 years older with a lower AMH I am being realistic. Let's hope all this £££ we are coughing up helps LOL.


----------



## Rubi

Hi ladies , lovely sunny day! 

Egg123 - have you consider checking your immunes. I had one cycle at ARGC
3dt top quality but no implantation -AF came before I ve had the time to test for Pregnancy (just sad). At ARGC they gave me some medications but is the standar one they give to averyone else! I think at our age we need to check immunes as this may be affect implantation. I'm currently awaiting for immune tests.

AFM after one month break I'm planning for my next Clomid cycle at Serum. Very nervous and praying for a nicer number to freeze.

Has anyone had gone through two consecutive Clomid cycles (with one break between each)? If yes, did you responded well the second time. Im sorda that my body got used to Clomid and maybe won't respond as well as the first time.

Thanks


----------



## Egg1234

Hello Solar and Rubi

Rubi, i have had blood tests and uterine biopsy to test immunes - all came back normal. Think it must all just come down to egg quality for me. If you know of other tests I should do please let me know! Many people on here seem to know more than the doctors! 

Good luck to all. Now it's waiting for AF for me so I can get started - one of only a few times ever I will be glad for AF to arrive.....


----------



## Lola74

Hello lovely ladies, i hope you don't mind me joining. I'm 40 yo, happly married 10 years TTC1 10 years and bit more info about my TtC journey in my bio. I'm hoping to start cycle at ARGC this month... It has been long never ending battle for me and my DH... 
Pop in and say hi
X Lola


----------



## Guest

Lola hi! I'm in a similar situation to you, having had a 20 week loss in 2012. I'm also 40 & I had 2 MCs last year. It looks like I'm probably having another at the moment   Will be doing 1 further fresh cycle if needed. I'm at Care Notts, where ive been happy, just unlucky with aging eggs! Will have chromosomal screening in future. Wishing you all the best! Hope all goes well at ARGC.     xx


----------



## Egg1234

Hi Merlin and Lola,

So sorry to hear about your devastating losses. 

Merlin, hope it's not a mc this time, but we're here for you if it is.

Lola, 10 years is a long time TTC, I've been trying a similar amount of time, it is so draining. 

Hugs


----------



## ladybird23

Hi

So sorry for losses Merlin- no words to describe it. Hope things have taken a turn for the better for you

I'm 43 and starting first cycle of mild stimulated IVF at Create now. Also first time have wished AF to arrive and will do my first injection in 1 hour or so   Bit worried but should be alright as I'm ok with needles. Am on 150 Gonal F so don't know what to expect side effect wise.

Doing ICSI which is already frozen and waiting as DH is on medication now which affects this.

Have a good AMH but no idea if other issues. Was prescribed Levothyroxine as TSH was 2.85 which is normal but they prefer it lower. Hoping that 1.64 is now low enough?
Any advice on anything welcomed 

LB x


----------



## Rubi

Egg1234
There is a trend related to immunes. Have a look it gives a lot of information.

Some ladies here have visited Dr G (he is based in the UK) and he is willing to work with your IVF clinic. I'm with Dr Braverman (he is in NY) but can monitor you from abroad, also happy to work with your clinic.

If I'm producing blastocyst, I need to confirm that implantation is due to immunes. 
Still the question of abnormal embies, some ladies do PGS and has worked out. I'm scare of doing PGS again (done it once) as my number of embies is very small so a bit risky, PGS still controversial as seems like sometimes the embies have not yet fully develop thus the results will be abnormal when potentially it was a good embie.

I see many people getting pregnant without PGS, however, if I were to do ED I'll def do PGS as younger eggs and large quantity I can afford to loss good ones... (This is just my view).


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Rubi, I read on here something by Agate fairly recently that said be wary about PGS because you are effectively removing lumps of tissue from an embryo and you don't know what long-term effects that could have on any resulting child, I think this is why it's considered very unethical and indeed sometimes illegal except of course in trying to avoid fatal inherited conditions, if it puts your mind at ease my eggs were 40 when frozen and no major issues.

Merlin oh dear it sounds as though you're having a rough time there   when is your next scan? I'm keeping all crossed for you x


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi Blondie,
I'm really interested in your comment re PGS. I'm currently on day 5 of stimms and was intending to have PGS (or Array CGH, which I think is roughly the same thing) this cycle but now I'm wondering if I should?! I've seen quite a few posts where ladies have had it and found no normal eggs but I'm also worried that what the clinic class as normal and abnormal- is it just chromosome problems or do they look at other things??

Has anyone had PGS and found normal eggs to transfer when they've been over 40?? Or should we just transfer a 'good looking' embryo and hope for the best

Any comments from you lovely ladies would be most welcome x


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Polargirl I honestly have no experience or understanding tbh of PGS/PGD it was just something I read on another thread BUT I have just read yet another thread where it seems they now do blastocyst pgs which causes much less issues for the embryo and is more accurate in results than the day 3 test, somebody who can probably help you is a lady with username Rosalind73 she has gone into every nook and cranny of pgs and if you pm her I'm sure she'd be glad to help x


----------



## Lola74

Merlin13 said:


> Lola hi! I'm in a similar situation to you, having had a 20 week loss in 2012. I'm also 40 & I had 2 MCs last year. It looks like I'm probably having another at the moment  Will be doing 1 further fresh cycle if needed. I'm at Care Notts, where ive been happy, just unlucky with aging eggs! Will have chromosomal screening in future. Wishing you all the best! Hope all goes well at ARGC.    xx


Hi Merlin, so sorry about your MCs, I hope luck turns in your corner... I was told in ARGC to drink 1l of milk a day (skimmed) during stimms... Also eat protein rich food.... Also take omiga3 and supplements... Vitamin C.. Good luck with your treatment, I'll be popping here to say hi, from time to time... Pretty hectic here @ARGC xxx


----------



## Lola74

Egg1234 said:


> Hi Merlin and Lola,
> 
> So sorry to hear about your devastating losses.
> 
> Merlin, hope it's not a mc this time, but we're here for you if it is.
> 
> Lola, 10 years is a long time TTC, I've been trying a similar amount of time, it is so draining.
> 
> Hugs


Hugs back to you my love, so sorry that you have simmilar experience to me, I hope one day we'll have better luck... It is hard, and many don't understand how hard it is.... Be positive and believe....

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you ladies   I'm not sure when my next & final fresh ivf will be, in a few months I guess. Will make a follow up appt next week. We're still happy with Care Notts & very handy for us, but I'm also looking into other clinics abroad with cheaper prices, altho PGD is essential for me. Polargirl I'll be having Array on blasts hopefully. After the trauma of 4 MCs there is no way I wouldnt! Feeling quite down after the initial adrenaline of this week's latest MC   I'm doing a 9 day cleanse programme from next wkend, will be nice to fit into my clothes again   

Good luck to  all current cyclers xx


----------



## Larkrise

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind me joining you.
My immunes have finally come down after two rounds of humira and next stage is to  go in for Day 1 bloods to check that hormone levels are playing ball.  After a 6 month wait due to humira, am praying they will be ok  

Hope you all have a restful Sunday.

LRx


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Merlin- I'm also at Care Nottm and very happy with them. I have my third monitoring scan tomorrow and EC will be sometime this week. Very nervous as I need enough eggs to be able to do the Array CGH testing and have the chance of a normal egg (apparently Care's stats show only 18% of eggs are normal at my age). X

Larkrise- hope you bloods are ok and you can start cycling. Wishing you lots of luck x

Is anybody else close to EC??

xx


----------



## Guest

Oh good luck Polargirl! I hope you produce lots and some very good ones amongst them   Fingers crossed for you. You're in good hands there and it's a nice environment  

Larkrise wishing you good luck too after your wait   Hope all goes well.


----------



## Larkrise

Thanks Polar and Merlin - wishing you the best of luck too! X


----------



## hanjobee

Hi Polar Girl

I can only recount my experience and I know that everyone is different.

My first cycle I was just 40 did IVF no PGS had two 'top quality blastocysts put back. I asked for PGS due to my age and they said this wasnt routine. I trusted their judgement and ended up with mmc at 8 weeks= T21.

Since then all cycles ( 3 in total )we have done PGS for. The second and third we did blastocyst testing which is meant to be more accurate however anything that doesnt make it to blastocyst is binned. So in our case that mean out of 9 or so embryos only testing 3-4 each cycle . 
So in our most recent and 4th cycle we decided to do 3 day testing so that we could test more embryos however we only had 6 eggs fertilise so we only got to test 4. 
Everything we have had tested has been abnormal so far = 11 embryos. We realise that at this age (now 41) we may need to test alot more to get a normal and there is a chance that all my eggs are abnormal.

Its a personal decision and if you want to put them in blind its up to you but I personally didnt want to go through anymore miscarriages. The other thing to bear in mind is that repeated miscarriages can necessitate D+C/ERPC and this can damage the lining eventually so you wouldnt be able to carry a pregnancy. 
Not being negative just realistic I am a sonographer so have seen the heart break this can also cause.
Good luck in your decision


----------



## Mrs.F

Oh, no Merlin! I was so hoping this will work out for you!   My heart goes out to you. Take a break, take good care of yourself and I will still be keeping my FX for you the next cycle! Will be sneaking peaks here...
Good luck to everybody else havung their cycles now! Don't lose hope!  
I will be back to this thread and cycling as soon as the docs give me a "free to go"...


----------



## Rubi

Hi ladies,

As some of you have some queries about PGS I'll share my view/experience.

In the UK the clinics are not very advance when comes to PGS, they all send the test to one clinic in Oxford. Therefore, they do not like to recommend PGS as they don't have the technique and is very expensive. Besides this, they are no familiar with the technique and do not believed on it too much. 

If you are looking for a clinic with top lab and they do PGS in more or less all their patients, I'll highly recorded IVI Valencia (they actually have a training centre there) i would say that base on my conversation with a top embryologist in the UK she recommend IVI (top lab and the hospital is fantastic, good service (def cheaper than in the UK having said that  I guess at this stage price is not on the top of our agendas)). You can also visit Istituto Marquez in Barcelona (I have no experience this clinic but they train embryologist from other EU countries). 

I haven't  read that PGS is unethical/illegal. In fact in USA is more or less a must. I had a consultation with CRM (Colorado) and they do PGS as a routine and their success rates  are the highest  in the world (they do pick patients with good AMH, FSH - they basic,y gave 5% and the cost $50k for two cycles ups)

PGS is controversial, some agreed to the benefit others won't. Other think that Day 5 is best than Day 3 (as the embryo has time to develop). I did one round and I won't do again (my personal opinion)  as at my age I think PGS is a gamble and I have seem many woman over 40 getting pregnant without PGS. If I don't have a success with my OE  I'll move to DE and defiantly I'll do PGS as I want to make sure the ET is the best ( donor will be younger so she is bound to have good eggs).

I did my last cycle at ARGC and they gave me Humaria, I called the embryologist and she was surprise that I didn't even had implantation after 3 top embryos transferred. So I'll now concentrate on immunes with Dr Braverman New York (no need to travel). Hope was immunes and no the quality of eggs that resulted on no implantation.

Best of luck to all of us


----------



## Egg1234

Hello all,

PGS isn't an option for us as we only have 4 frosties left. They're from when I was 35 so am just going for it this month. First scan next week! Fingers crossed they survive the thaw. I feel both excited and nervous! Has anyone used "embryo glue"? Have to decide whether to use or not- it's £400 extra and the clinic says no proven benefit - any experiences here? 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies, thanks very much indeed for your input/experiences about PGS. I appreciate everyone is different and if we got 20 eggs they could all be abnormal, but equally if we got 2 they could both be normal, its impossible to tell without a crystal ball (which I've been trying to find for months!).

I also know that lots and lots of ladies over 40 get pregnant both naturally and with IVF with no testing and have perfectly normal babies, but for me I simply cannot risk going through the same experience as last time so testing it is. EC is tomorrow so fingers crossed please for some good healthy eggs- I think I'm looking at about 5-7, and we'll decide at day 5 whether there are still enough to test this month or whether we will bank them and do another fresh cycle.

Egg- I have no experience of the embryo glue I'm afraid and have heard mixed messages about its worth. I guess it can't do any harm but not convinced by its benefits either. I guess if you can afford the fee then there's no harm in doing it but I don't think it would greatly affect the outcome. 

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## ladybird23

Hope all went well Polargirl.

Had EC on Friday and collected 23 eggs which is my lucky number as you can tell by my name! Good omen??  

14 were mature enough to use - they gave me the trigger shot a bit early as my levels were getting high and found out today 10 have been fertilised. Fingers crossed for good quality for freezing. I've had to freeze as oestrogen levels were getting high. Will get more news on Sunday.

Everything crossed and praying they are all growing well.
Lots of luck ladies
LB xx


----------



## Larkrise

Wow, that's amazing LB!


----------



## ladybird23

Thank you - apparently it's a record. I can't believe it either. Everyone keeps mentioning age whenever we talk about ivf and I just keep saying I'm young on the inside!!
Let's hope I'm still saying that after FET in 6 wks time as I know there's many hurdles to get over yet. This is just the start - but it's a good one!

LB xx


----------



## Polargirl1

Wow, that's great Ladybird, well done.

Had EC on Wednesday and got 8 eggs, we have 5 still in the running today and are looking at taking them to day 5 for the genetic testing. 

Lots of luck to all xx


----------



## ladybird23

That's great Polargirl - they are doing well. Good luck with the testing. Be great to know how you get on

Best of luck   Will be thinking of you

LB xx


----------



## Guest

Thank you MrsF   Good luck Polargirl, Egg and Ladybird!     And everyone else xx

Does anyone know how much immunes blood testing costs please?


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Merlin - several posts on the immunes boards about costs - if you read Agate's FAQ that's probably the easiest place to find the costs  

Polargirl - great fertilisation rate - fingers crossed fir good quality blasts  

Ladybird - great numbers...keeping fingers crossed fir you for blastos too  

AFM - decided not to cycle this month in the end. I'm too run down - it's been like four months of being ill with one thing or another, miscarriage, Erpc, antibiotics after antibiotics, infection from retained placenta after Erpc, more antibiotics, failed FET, cold sore....you get the picture   so we are leaving it til the end of May....see how it goes.

Grey xx


----------



## Egg1234

Polargirl and Ladybird - sounds like things are going well - fingers crossed for you both!

Merlin, sorry i don't know, when I had my immunes done it was under health insurance in a different country (wish I was still there!). I am sure there will be others on here who can help though. 

Grey - sorry you've been through such a tough time -  sounds like you do need a break. Hopefully you'll get some lovely sunny weather to help you recuperate ready for the end of May.

First scan on Monday. Excited and nervous! Hope my (ageing!) body cooperates! 

Hugs to all  

Egg


----------



## Guest

Thanks Grey, there's such a lot of info to take in isn't there. I heard it can be £1500 for immunes testing and I just don't think we can stretch to that with genetic screening of embryos as well next time   Wondering about tandem cycles too if no good eggs, but would have to be abroad. I think youre doing completely the right thing waiting a month for your health to improve, I would do that too. I'm so glad I had my MC at home this time without antibiotics being forced on me - had 3 lots last yr & felt awful! Wishing you lots of healing energy!  

Egg good luck on Monday! And thanks yes it's complicated isn't it! My gynaecologist assured me immunes testing wasn't the way for me to go, but so many people having ivf seem to tell me it is. My 3 1st trimester MCs were all chromosomal abnormalities, just doesn't seem immune related   Wouldn't want to regret it but can't afford it either


----------



## Egg1234

Merlin,

Yes, it is a tough decision. £1500 is a lot of money. My mcs are likely all poor egg quality related, although none of my miscarriages have been tested - wish they had. Was never together enough at the time to insist  . I have PCOS. I have had immune testing (uterine biopsy and bloods) but my doctor essentially said she really didn't think that was the problem but was doing it since it was paid for under my insurance at the time. She was right - all my results came back normal. Such a difficult decision for you - I don't know what I would do in your position. All i can do is say good luck and send you hugs  . I suppose if your gynaecologist doesn't think that is what it is, perhaps you could try and get a second opinion? 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Altai

Merlin - there are several immune tests, possibly you don't need all of them otherwise I am  afraid it could work out more than £1500.
My blood nk cells with cytokine report cost around £800. But then I've been advised to do uterine nk cells as well. That's immune testing already cost me more than £1500 and I did some tests abroad and they were much cheaper. Some tests were with dr Gorgy and he's expensive. I haven't done all the tests he recommended as its already cost me a fortune.
Possibly you would be better off doing  uterine nk cells with dr Quenby in Coventry, it cost £390 including consultation and see what her advise would be. 

hi to all and best luck with your next steps
xxx
A.


----------



## Mrs.F

Egg, I had "embryo glue" (PBMC) on my last transfer. Can't say whether it is the thing that helped, but it worked for us. I would do it again if I have the choice. Good luck to you too!


----------



## hayleye

Hello ladies,

I haven't been here for a little while but thought I'd have a read and say hello again. Had a FET on the 21st (2 embryos), not feeling very positive cos I got my tell-tale imminent period pains on Friday. I'm feeling a mixture of 'what's the point', down and   off. Not gonna be able to afford a third treatment for a while. Got 2 frosties left but they're the lesser quality ones. Both this time and the last the clinic used Embryoglue, and all my embryos were a good quality so my personal experience of using it were not positive.

Merlin13, I've just read your bad news, I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out this time. You are made of strong stuff x


----------



## Polargirl1

Hi ladies,

Egg, I hope your scan went well today?

Grey, its a difficult decision to put off treatment as its so tempting just to 'get on with it' but I think its a good decision, being in better health has always got to be a good option for treatment.

Hope everybody else is doing well?

We got our day 5 call today and all 5 embies are at blast but only 3 suitable for biopsy/freezing. 2 of those are hatching and one starting to hatch. We had to decide whether to do the PGS testing today with a view to fresh transfer tomorrow (if any normal) or batch these 3 and put with the one in the freezer from last year and do another cycle. My heart said to test, my head said to batch. Head won 

So now we have 4 frozen blasts (all reasonable quality) and I will do one more fresh cycle and test altogether and hope for a 'normal' one. Does anyone know how long I would need to wait before going again??

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## ladybird23

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Grey - sorry to hear how you are feeling. Agree with everyone that waiting is a good call. I waited a month as I was exhausted in March. Spring/ summers a great a time for energy renewal according to my Chinese therapist so take care of you

had my EC on Thurs not Fri I don't know why I said Fri. So have 8 grade 1 frosties now (2 7 cell, 4 8 cell and 2 9 cell). They'll ring me about the other 2 tomorrow to see if they'll freeze them as day 5s. Was really good news they are all high quality!

Discomfort lasted about 48hrs so back to normal and my period started today so we've emailed the consultant to see if that's normal. Probably is as I had to keep having cetrotide and clexane injectiions (what fun!). 

Egg - hope your scan went well today - must be amazing!

Polargirl - I think your doing the right thing. its hard to have to keep waiting though but it will be worth it as you know you have done all you can

Good luck ladies and take care
LBxx


----------



## Egg1234

Hello all just a quick update....since I am doing natural cycle FET  had a scan today (day 9)- scan showed everything normal for this stage, one dominant follicle in my poor old polycystic ovaries (14mm) which is what they want to see, so just waiting for ovulation now so I can do my FET. Due to go in on Friday again. For some reason I am feeling a bit stressed that it should be Thurs & that we might miss ovulation, although the nurse said she thought Friday would be ok when I asked (should I have insisted on Thurs?)....had to wait for 45 mins for appointment which was a bit stressful (after all I have a 2hr journey there and back, will be staying overnight when I have the transfer at least). Still, everything on track I guess. A nurse also came up to me at the end asking about consent forms (which DH and I did when I had the endo scratch last cycle), for a while it seemed they might be lost - but were found.

I suppose overall I am just not feeling that confident in the clinic after today. Past experiences have been good though. I just really want all to go well this time so I have no regrets..... I have enough of those already.

Hugs to all


----------



## Jenlove

Hello everyone, may I join? I just joined this site and I'm not sure how it all works, so let me know if I mess up or am in the wrong place. 

I am 46 and headed to Gest in Prague at the end of June for DE FET. This is my first attempt as and older women (3/3 in my 20's with no problems).

So, here is my question/s. I had read that it is best for post menopausal women to induce a few cycles before ET and asked Dr. Alexander about this and he said good idea. So, I stopped my progesterone for 14 days to begin cycling, hoping to get 3 periods before ET in June so that I had nice a nice fresh fluffy not too thick lining. Well, I had NO BLEEDING at all! Does anyone have anything to suggest?

BTW, I am getting all testing done in Prague because my USA OB does not want to help me get preg at age 46.


----------



## Karhog

Just diving in to say to jenlove that you are in great hands with Gest. I am literally about to give birth to my second child ( both of which are with thanks to them)


----------



## Jenlove

Thanks Karhog, and congratulations on your new addition! So exciting for you!  

Who was your Dr. at Gest? I have Dr. Alexander, and he seems very nice, but I don't feel like we are communicating very well sometimes. Gest requires a "fit to bear a pregnancy" letter for women over 45, but my doctor here in the US was not willing to do that (US docs are afraid of liability law suits), so rather than spend thousands here looking for a willing doctor in the US, Jana has found me a doctor in Prague to do my physical and give the letter. I am trying to do everything in one visit because each flight is around $1500! I am tied in knots over the whole thing. This is all so new to me and it is so heartbreaking when I read about all the years of struggling most everyone on this site has gone through, I wonder how long it will take for me

BTW: I am about 4hours earlier than UK time, so sorry for the slow response time


----------



## Karhog

I had Dr Alexander too. He is a lovely man who will genuinely do all he can to help you.
I'm sure between him and Jana you will manage it all in the one trip. Best of luck to you


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies, 

It's been quite a while since I have been on here so it feels bit odd jumping back in, I was looking for a cycle buddy and I'd love any advice from any one out there  

I am about to cycle again in Prague with PFC after 10 months off, I have a new doctor and new protocol and I am getting worried that I'm being prescribed a one-size fits all cocktail of drugs to get me to produce loads of eggs at the risk of them being poor quality.

I am doing a final cycle with my own eggs as we bought a 3 all inclusive cycle package deal a few years ago and although I am 41 now up until last year I was still producing loads of eggs on a short protocol with pure Gonal F & orgalutran.

Sadly I have miscarried every time, I ended up having to take a year out after my last D&C as it was damaged and wouldn't thicken.

I've just had a hysteroscopy so we are going to try again, we are thinking about PGD and our new Drs theory is I should go for quantity so we get loads to PGD. 

The new short protocol is Bruseralin, Gonal F (300) and 1 Menopur, and estrogen 6mg a day, lots of drugs.

A Dr I saw here in the UK didn't really say anything specific other than her view is quality is always better over quantity. . . Now I am all over the place.

Has anyone tried such a protocol, had success or have any other advice or tips they could share or help?

Sorry, long ramble over, any help appreciated 

XX Crazy Iklefeet x


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi

Could I join you ladies?  

I am currently on my first cycle at the Hewitt Centre and am on a thread on here for that clinic - everyone is so lovely and supportive on there, but there is no-one my age so it'd be nice to ask others of my age questions I have that perhaps aren't so relevant to the younger ones and to get/give some mutual support. 

I'm on long protocol and just had my day 10 scan.

Thanks and hope you're all doing okay 

Aurora


----------



## mamochka

Iklefeet hi! 

To answer your question about quality over quantity - I was also producing quite a few eggs at my age of 42 when I started on the IVF road. I understand that the quantity will be always dependent on the AFC for that month and this is max you can recruit. The protocol can fry your eggs or can help maintain the eggs. As to the initial quality of eggs you should be doing everything possible aka in the book "It all starts with an egg" to increase the quality and health if your cells (including eggs). It worked for me a 43 with long protocol as per Dr. Sher in US but at Greek clinic Serum where they were not arrogant to incorporate my suggestion as per above👍👍👍. Good luck!!! M


----------



## CrazyHorse

You can actually end up with more maturing follicles than indicated by your AFC -- not all follicles recruited for each cycle will necessarily be visible on ultrasound. This happened to me more than once.


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Ladies

Thanks mamochka and crazyhorse for your replies, I've asked dh to look for the book you recommend on amazon. I see you went to serum,  Penny is so lovely,  we have both agreed that once we finish this deal we bought a few years ago, if we're not successful we will move to Serum but we had thought of going the DE route.  Your post had given me hope I might still be able to use my own eggs.

Good luck Aurora Angel . . I had my first cycle at the Hewitt Centre! I've red that long protocols have the highest success rates so fingers crossed for you.  Oddly our house is named Aurora Cottage! Maybe its a sign. Sending you lots of happy baby dust and good luck vibes  

I ended up starting the protocol and had my scan Thursday and yesterday and sadly i've not responded as well as I have on previous cycles.  I am hoping that they are better quality though.  I normally get lots and they're around the same size but this time I have about 5/6 almost mature and a good 9 or 10 that are still between 5 and 11 mm and this short protocol has actually taken twice as long as normal.  

I'll find out today at 3 what the doctor wants to do next.
Iklefeet x


----------



## AuroraAngel

Thanks Icklefeet

I really appreciate the positive thoughts. Just had another scan yesterday as my follicles weren't ready on Monday at the day 10 scan. I haven't responded that well - only 4 dominant follicles not quite ready (and a few under 10).  Couple more days of stimms and looks like my EC will probably be Friday. 

So sorry to hear about your MCs. Where are you cycling at the moment?

Lets hope we both have success with our few and that they are good and strong!

Hope you got on okay today

Aurora x


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Aurora 

We sound in a similar spot, I only have 4/5 ready and the rest are either really small or over grown in the 20s. I'm having egg collection on Thursday trigger tonight. I just think to myself it only takes one to make a baby so  4/5 is fine. Quality over quantity.
How exiting for you, I'll have my fingers crossed your little follies catch up. I'm chilling this evening with a hot water bottle on to keep mine growing. 

I'm in prague now as we are paying for these goes ourself and it's half the price of the UK. 

Good luck For Friday let's hope we both get bfp  

iklefeet


----------



## AuroraAngel

Thanks Iklefeet  

I've heard some people on here say theirs have caught up, but I'm not holding my breath.  As long as I get some good ones, that's what matters. 

We are looking to go abroad next time if this one doesn't work, but am hoping it won't get to that.  Trying some positive thinking and not planning the next stage until we know the outcome.   

Hope your trigger went okay and keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday    Let me now how you get on


----------



## iklefeet

How's the PMA going Aurora?  I hope your egg collection goes well. 

I had mine today, only 6 mature ones, 9 immature so they're going to keep them in the lab for a day to see if they grow enough to fertilise and 10 empty follies. The collection went well though and I'm not too uncomfortable so fingers crossed we get a call to say we've had a few more grow over night or all my mature ones fertilise  .  

This is our last go with my own eggs as my ovaries are starting to look like a pin cushion.

We did see 3 magpies coming home, DH was looking for a fourth but in the end we only saw 3 so I'm  hoping that's good luck. 

I'm have my fingers crossed for your collection tomorrow   hope you gets lots of great great eggs hon xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi Iklefeet

Thanks so much for thinking of me when you have things going on yourself today  

So glad you got on okay and are not too uncomfy. That's really good news - 6 mature is good for our age (no offence   ) from what I gather and 9 other possibilities too, so not bad odds at all!  Are you pleased with that?  Are you hoping to go to Blasts? (I ask as I assume you're private funding this and I know it's an additional cost at most places).  Wishing lots of luck that they fertilise 

Will keep everything crossed for you and I understand your thinking about it being your last go with your own eggs, but hopefully it will be the last go for the best reasons.  

We had another scan yesterday and one is likely to be too mature now and 3 follicles a bit under the required 18 (17, 16 & 15.5) and a handful of small ones that are highly unlikely to develop enough, but they're going ahead tomorrow anyway.  Not great, so if we get any, even one that fertilises I think we'll be lucky, but I'm just trying not to think about it too much today.  I went out with my nephews as am not feeling too bad physically (took it easy though) so I haven't been over thinking it in the house. Was nice to escape from it and from my own mind going round in circles! 

I was mulling things over a bit yesterday, but don't want to tempt fate by thinking about the next step.  If we aren't successful, it's highly unlikely we'll get any frosties, so we'd have to go private next time anyway which we expected.  I think we'll get a consult with a clinic we've spoken to before we found we'd get the NHS cycle as TBH although we are very grateful to have an NHS round at our age it's been very much a conveyor belt/one fits all approach (we've not even seen a consultant) - perhaps something more personalised where they investigate your individual histories more would be better and get better results. But I'm very much veering toward going straight to DE.  I've never been bothered about a baby having my genes (I know this bothers some and I understand why, but it's not an issue for me).  Will just wait til we see what happens though before looking into next steps.

The thing that bothers me the most is that if people in the nhs had done things differently and more appropriately for our circumstances before we got to this stage we'd have had a much better chance.  We had 3 years with our GP and hospital consultant (non specialist unit) with tests and drugs and more tests and more drugs, which held us up.  I now know that a lot of that was highly inappropriate for my age/issues and we should have been referred for IVF much much sooner.  But very little I can do about it now although I can't help harbouring anger.  

That aside, I am trying to be positive for tomorrow and just hoping we have a bit of luck.  Here's hoping your little ones grow and you get some good fertilisation.  Will be thinking lots of positive thoughts for you too   xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hope you're doing ok Iklefeet and everyone else is okay too

I got 8 eggs today, which is better than expected. They don't say how many are fully mature or not, but said some were small. At least that number gives us a bit of hope for fertilisation, even if some are small.

My lining isn't thick enough though, which is a worry. They said it was on Wed, so not sure why it isn't now, but they've increased my cyclogest and given me additional progesterone tablets. Has anyone else had this problem?

Aurora x


----------



## iklefeet

Hey Aurora, 

I am so pleased you got 8 eggs. . that's much better than you thought you'd get whoo hoo   the lab might be able to grow the immature ones, that's what they did with mine and they managed to get a few from my immature ones to fertilise.  When do you find out how many fertilised? 

I have been dragging DH round the churches here in Prague (bless him) I said a little prayer for you, I don't know if it helps but at this point I think it's fair to try anything. 

Sorry to hear about your lining, did they give you the measurements? I have had terrible problems with mine as the NHS botched up my D&C and it's never quite recovered, I had a hysteroscopy but the doctor said there was nothing he could do as to try and remove the scaring when they had already taken so much of my base layer away could cause more problems. It's on;ly reaching 5.1 normally so I had to have loads of supplements, it was only 8.1 with lots of estrogen when I got pregnant. If you think about it if an egg can implant in a tube to cause an ectopic pregnancy your still in with a chance. I am on a high dose of estrogen now to try and plump mine up. It's good to have someone going through the same stuff to talk to.

I know what you mean about your mind going in circles, I have been researching and researching to PGD or not to    but I am trying to let go and trust my doctor here. I'm conserving my energy for when the real crazy sets in (the 2WW) I am a total POAS addict, DH knows now to buy tests in bulk lol. 

I was at the Hewitt centre for my initial treatment I was lucky that in the end I relocated with work to Manchester and so after 6/7 years of being messed around in Buckingham I found a doctor that sent me straight for IVF (my tubes aren't connected to my ovaries properly so it took them 6/7 years in bucks not to tell me that!) once I was refereed it was so upsetting to find out that I was actually quite a good responder but by then age was a factor so I totally understand how you feel. Oddly it was after I moved back to bucks that I had my D&C and the same hospital botched up my uterus so I am not an NHS fan. 

I'm so sorry you've been messed around too, I know that bubbling angry feeling but it's really not worth it as the only person that hurts is you, I did lots of meditations to try and get zen for the cycle and it does help, Zita west has a downloadable audio that it really well recommended but if you have spotify they have some tracks on there that are also really good. 

I didn't find the treatment at the Hewitt centre as good an experience as our clinic in Prague. The people were pleasant and it might suit some but I am quite well educated and like to be consulted and told about my treatment. I don't know if it was because I was a NHS patient but I only ever saw the nurses and they always hid behind the 'I'm just a nurse, you'll have to speak to the doctor if you have questions' then the doctor was never free.

I totally understand your feeling like your being given the one size fits all approach. I do think though that a lot of places feel like that, even our clinic which I really trust and I like my doctor but she explained that this is so new it's really trial and error and if there is something new or proven to work then they'll give it a go so until they know how you respond they'll give you pretty much the same as anyone else. 

Hopefully this will be the last time either if us will have to go through this, so breath, let it go . . . and relax and fingers crossed you get lots of sticky beans for transfer 

Iklefeet xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi Iklefeet

Thanks so much for your prayers  and for the advise and like you say it's nice to have someone at the same age/stage. The people on the thread for my clinic are great and so helpful and supportive, but are all considerably younger than me, so some of my issues don't apply to them.  Not feeling so angry now and I know it doesn't help - most days I try not to dwell on that, but other days it eats at me. 

Sounds like you've had a hell of a time and lots of people messing up, which must be so frustrating and disheartening.  it seems like you're at a good place now that you trust though, so hopefully they can make it work for you. I do think there's something about being away for the process that could help too.  We have discussed going abroad as it might just help not having some of the everyday stresses around. 

The people at Hewitt have all been nice and professional, it's more just it's all very seemingly conveyor belt-ish and you see a different person almost every time, so there's no continuity or security of feeling, but maybe thats as it's an NHS round. As you say it's always the nurses, but I suppose often they know as much as or more that the doctors! 

Anyway, found out this morning that 5 fertilised which is so much better than we thought we'd get, so we are delighted!   Obviously will have to see what happens, but it gives us more chance.  They are hoping for day 5 transfer on Wed.  How about you?  Did your little ones make it?  Have your heard about fertilisation now?  Really hoping you got some good ones  

I hadn't even thought about the lining, as at the last scan they said it was fine, so it was a shock yesterday. I never thought to ask for measurements, so I don't know the thickness.  Have had some advice off people on here though of things to eat and try, so am doing that and just hoping for the best. 

I'm not feeling too bad at all today - a little tired, but not too uncomfy or anything.  Have been on a shopping spree for food etc to help my lining and a little walk.  Hope you are managing to make the most of Prague and are doing ok.  Let me know when you have any news and thanks again for the support   xxx


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Aurora

We found out we also had 5 left today . . Snap  ha ha was a bit sad as we had 10 yesterday but only 3 good ones and 2 not so good this morning.  They've cancelled the pgd as I didn't have enough to risk it. Going to see what makes it to Thursday and then pop the best looking ones in. So I'm be lucky dipping. 

So nice to have a 2ww partner to Togo loopy with     

Hope the diet works and the lining picks up xxx

Iklefeet


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi Iklefeet

Sorry they didn't all make it, but that's still a decent number.  Hopefully we'll both get some good ones from our 5 to put back and nurture

Yep, great to have someone to drive myself mad with after transfer!   Will you get any time off during 2ww?

Hope Prague is good and you're doing okay.  I'm fine - a little tired and not loving the pessaries, but otherwise pretty good  

Speak soon , Aurora x


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Aurora

Hope your getting used to the fabulous pessaries   these will become hopefully become part of your life if it all works  

I have a lifetime supply off panty liners now as I end buying them when they're on special offers in prep for my next go.

so I go back to work on Monday but I'm a test early addict as I get a sense and seem to know when it's worked so I'll probably test mid next week as I've always got an early positive  when it's worked and known when it hasn't. I'm really not holding out much hope though As I feel like my doctor over stimulated me to get loads of eggs which they did but compromised the quality. 2 of my little beans are struggling to grow so it looks like we won't get any frosties and may only have 3 for transfer tomorrow  

I've already contacted at serum to set up our next cycle, that's my way of coping I think, makes feel back in control.

Fingers crossed for your transfer hon xxx

Iklefeet


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi Iklefeet

Please don't give up hope yet.  Hopefully they'll keep going and you'll get some good ones to transfer - it only takes one to make it happen and I know more is positive, but it just needs one to implant.  

Do they give you updates everyday then?  I don't get any updates, so who knows what number/quality I'll end up with on transfer day.  Hopefully enough will make it through (they want to implant 2) and in an ideal world it'd be great to have some to freeze, but I'll be happy with enough to transfer. 

I'm getting twitchy waiting and a few side effects from the pessaries/tablets, but nothing major.  Generally feeling pretty well which is good. 

Will be thinking lots of positive thoughts for you


----------



## iklefeet

Hey 

So 3 little embies on board, only two looked good this morning, they had gone to blast and the last little runt was only a morula, the embryologist wanted to only put the 2 strong ones back but in the same breath said the last little one probably wouldn't survive freezing and thawing so I begged and they finally agreed to put them all back. We weer getting a daily update until this morning and they also monitor them under the microscope and gave us a memory stick with a little video off them developing on.

I'm so supersticious I like to name my little beans so we've called them eeyore, poo and the little runt is called piglet  

So fingers crossed I get one sticky healthy bean, please please let one stick   . Chilling at the moment and happy to be pupo.

Good luck for tomorrow Aurora sending lots of baby dusty for you   

iklefeet


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Congrats on being pupo iklefeet   and love your little beans' names   we always name ours too  

Good luck for tomorrow Aurora!  

Grey xx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Aww,  that's great Iklefeet! So glad they made it through. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

When do you head back?  Hoping you keep well x

I'm feeling a bit nervous now, but trying to be realistic as I know there's nothing I can do about it now. Just hoping my lining has thickened enough.

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## AuroraAngel

Oh and thanks too Grey   x


----------



## whispered_mystery

Hello ladies,

I thought I'd stop by and introduce myself. I am 44 and my husband is 47.  We are doing frozen donor egg IVF using his sperm at Reprofit late this month.  This is my first IVF attempt and I don't know what to expect, but I am excited and have a positive outlook.  We don't have children yet.  

I never pictured myself as being in my mid-forties and trying for my first baby but l have a fantastic husband and now is our perfect time.

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## BlinkButton

Hi - I was just browsing over here, as I am a seasoned IVFer over 40 and red these threads all the time. Like to look out and see how my fellow over 40ers are doing. Whispered - there's a really supportive and chatty thread for Donor Egg cyclers as well, which you might like if DE is new to you. I'm fairly new to DE as did first fresh cycle in April, which sadly didnt work but went straight into the next cycle and had 2 frozen blasts put back 9 days ago - OTD on MOnday and feeling quietly optimistic this time. Good luck to everyone cycling. xx


----------



## iklefeet

*Aurora* - it's a weird and scary thing the first time you go through this process but how exciting by tonight you will be PUPO.    and from memory your OH can come into the transfer with you at the Hewitt Centre so that's nice. Look after yourself after and apparently laughter is supposed to help so snuggle down with a comedy and let DH wait on you while the beanies settle in. I really hope your lining has plumped up.

I'm off to the big church in the square today to light a candle for Poo, Eeyore and Piglett (the beans) so I will light one for you too

*Whispered_mystery* hi and welcome, there are loads of lovely ladies on this board so feel free to ask if there is anything your not sure about, IVF can be a mindfield and I wish I had known more when I started. Feel free PM me any questions if you want to ask anything discreet, by the time you've been through a few cycles like me your pretty used to letting it all out, I've had so many doctors and nurses poke and prod and look at my Foof nothing is private anymore 
Best of luck to you both and I hear reprofit is a great clinic x

*Blinkbutton* - here's hoping for your BFP on Monday hon sending you baby dust   

Ikle xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

thanks Iklefeet, so lovely of you to do that for us   am thinking lots of positive thoughts for you too    Hope you and your little ones are doing ok

Well, phew, lining had thickened enough (7.6 and they say they require 6mm+) and 2 blasts implanted!   they aren't the best gradings (3BB and 3CC) but good enough. Have another 3CC left which they are going to leave overnight and see if it's up to freezing. So I am happy 

I have to say, I don't really feel any different. I've seen a lot of people on here who say a wave of something comes over them, but it isn't for me so far. Maybe it's how you see it though. We've had so many set backs that although I so want this and want to be positive I won't allow myself to attach myself to them or think of them as beings until/if I know. I know other people see it differently, but that's just my way of coping. Once she told me they were in though, I did well up a bit and feel a huge sense of relief. 

Whispered mystery- welcome and congrats on going for it and getting started. That's a huge step in itself! I'm afraid I know little about the DE process, but if you want moral support or a good old moan I'm here!  x

Blink button - congrats on your 2 blasts and will keep everything crossed for Mon. Hope you're feeling ok x

Anyone else in the process at the moment? How are you all doing? 

Hugely positive thoughts to you all

Aurora x


----------



## iklefeet

Congrats on being being PUPO Aurora     so pleased your lining was better, I was a little worried and watching out for your post.

I get how you feel. Each step at a time. . but at the same time you can't help feel some relief after each milestone.
2 blastblasts on board are great numbers though and I remember a lovely quote from a lady on here who is having twins and her Dr said some of the ugliest embryos make the most beautiful babies.  

I read into every twitch and twinge the first time but having had the same pains on positive and negative cycles I realised most off my symptoms were the drugs. The way I see it every step is closer to having our family than we we're before so is only a matter off time and perseverance.

Sending you baby dust   

Wishing everyone else a fabulous weekend and fingers crossed for Monday blinkbutton.

Ikle x


----------



## whispered_mystery

Thank you ladies for your lovely welcome and support!  I do appreciate it.  For all those in their 2ww right now, I wish you the best. I will be keeping up with this thread and hope to hear of your success stories.


----------



## AuroraAngel

Thanks Whispered Mystery and Iklefeet

I haven't felt anything at all yet, but hopefully will soon!  Hope you're doing ok Iklefeet and have a safe flight back

Aurora x


----------



## whispered_mystery

Icklefeet, I just had to say thanks for the laugh re: your "foof" comment.  haha. I hadn't heard that term for ages.  

Best of luck with your 3 on board.


----------



## iklefeet

Morning, nice to be back in the uk but it was 30 when we left Prague so the weather change is a shock. The cutest little boy sat next to me at the airport and he had a winnie the poo nap sac so DH is hoping that's a sign that piglet, eeyore and poo are snuggling in. 

Aurora I don't feel anything either apart from quite bad cramps which I always get with the progesterone, I have a bit off a headache though from all the hormones.
DH is hiding the pee sticks  from me I'm sure as I am terrible and always test early then I mope people around wishing I hadn't   

whispered mystery, glad I could make you laugh, DH is always reminding me about my foof pills (I have a terrible memory on the hormones) trust me by the time you've seen the doctors, had the collection, transfer and follow up scan and used the pessaries you'll feel like the world has had a rummage so is good to laugh about it


----------



## AuroraAngel

Glad you're back safe IKlefeet.  That does sound like a good sign!

Have period type pain last night and this morning and trying not to think the worst as I know that those pains can mean other things too after transfer.  The worst things is since I woke up this morning and just want to cry and feel really sad - not sure why.  Must be all the hormones!  I am kind of going stir crazy now already too. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## whispered_mystery

Alright, I had never heard of a "pessary" so had to look this one up.    I really think the less I know about this process beforehand the better. ha.  

Edited: The website I'm looking at says its a silicone device placed in the vagina to help with urinary incontinence or deliver medication. Wow, I really have no idea about any of this. Please don't tell me I need one of these for the utrogestan suppositories?  The fact is I haven't opened any of the boxes of utrogestan yet.....Do I have a "surprise" waiting for me in the box? oh geez.


----------



## CrazyHorse

No, no, no, the progesterone pessaries used for IVF are basically suppositories for vaginal use. No device required.    I think the Utrogestan ones look more like capsules, if I'm not mistaken? I'm sure one of the ladies who's used this specific form will be along to confirm.


----------



## whispered_mystery

What a relief. Thanks CrazyHorse!!!!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Yup utrogestan looks like a capsule and can in fact be used vaginally or orally - depending on what you've been told to do (absorption better vaginally).  No surprise in the box....you can get applicators but a clean finger will do the job just as well  

Grey xx


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Whispered mystery, don't worry there is no need to use the back door or applicator the the utrogestan are the foof pills. Apologies TMI warning . . . I only had a pesseri as the utrogestan and pregnancy caused terrible constipation and I was in pain, that's not for everyone, I now add flaxseed too everything.

Aurora, hope your doing ok, hang in there lady not long. The of mix of hormones can cause all sorts of loopyness and the period like pains, so can implantation so don't read too much into it. They can also make you weepy so can pregnancy so it might be a really good sign. On my 1st pregnancy I couldn't watch any of the RSPCA or NSPCC adverts without bursting into tears. DH would find me sobbing on the couch all the time for no reason. 

Baby dust to everyone and have a great weekend   

Ikle x


----------



## Laalaa75

Hi all,

I've just started the short protocol yesterday. Can I join this thread please?

I had ICSI 4 years ago and all the drugs seem so different this time round. I'm on Gonal-F  and Menopur and I was really taken aback when I saw the needles! I had an epipen style thing last time that I just pushed  into my leg. None of this stabbing a needle into my tummy and pressing the plunger. I was freaking out last night!!

Anyway, after two BFNs with FET im feeling a bit negative about this cycle. Im hoping it's just me trying not to get my hopes up and not an omen!!

Sending baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hope everyone is okay. 

Hi LaaLaa and welcome. I'm on 2ww at the moment after long protocol. I had Gonal F pens too. I don't like the clicking when you push the plunger down, but you get used to them. Hope everything goes well for you x

Iklefeet - how are you doing? Hope you're settling back in at home and having a relaxing weekend. 

I'm feeling a bit better (emotionally) today - not sure it that's a good thing or not though. Have had the odd little tiny cramp, but nothing major. Very tired though but didn't sleep well last night. Have been out for the day with DH and my furbaby to distract myself  

Not sure when to test. Don't want to test early but I start my new job the day after OTD (which is the 14th) so won't have any time to absorb the result before that. Am thinking Friday (12th) - do you think that's feasible to get a real result?

Whispered Mystery - the pessaries aren't that bad. I'm just having extra doses and so am finding side effects harder. I'm actually more effected by these than down reg or simms.  Hope you're ok x


----------



## Monicap28

Hi all . 
I'm in state of panic . 
I had a hysterodcipy and implantation cut removed in the 16 th may . Also a day when I was ovulating . 
I started my period 14 days later on time and with out anything abnormal . 
But now 10 days after my period day 1 I'm bleeding when I go for a wee . When I wipe I see pinkish blood . 
Surely I'm not starting another period . 
What should I do ? 
I don't have temperature but do feel hot all the time and the past few days I've noticed yellow discharge . Do I have an infection ? Even though I was on prexina antibiotics after my hysto .


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Monicap

I hope the bleeding has stopped, I'd go to the doctors if I was you. Who knows you might be really lucky and it could be implantation bleeding but always best to be safe than sorry.

Aurora hope your ok today, I think next Friday would be fine to test, each time I've been pregnant I've tested positive (faint line on a frer) at 6 dp a 5 day transfer, I've tested early but always known that it could be wrong either way and when I've had an early bfn I've always tested again on on the day the clinic told me and I've never stoped my meds early.

I've held of this time but I've kind of given up hope now    I've always had implantation bleeding on my bfp cycles and it's usually shown up by now so I'm probably going to test mid week to put myself out of my misery. 
We've spend the day pottering in the garden to take my mind of it but is no use.

good luck with the new job.

ikle x


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi Monicap - like Iklefeet says, I'd be inclined to get some medical advice. I'd contact the hospital and see what they say. They may want you to go in to chevk you out. Hope its not anything, but worth checking.

Iklefeet - thanks,  I think I'll do that on Fri. Not any more side effects still - just very slight period like pain on and off.  Please don't give up hope - perhaps the time where it presents differently will be the successful round! Will keep everything crossed for you.   x


----------



## Laalaa75

Hi,

How's everyone doing today? 

Monicap, did you go to your doctor?  Hope it's all ok.

I've just been for an endometrial scratch. I'm on Day 4 of the meds and there are only 5 follies at the moment. Is it normal to have more or could some more develop over the next week?  

I'm trying so hard not to obsess but I had completely forgotten what a roller coaster this is and how it takes over your life!!


----------



## Monicap28

Hi . 
Bleeding has eased off . Not as bad as at was yesterday . When I say bad I mean pant liner worth . 
Peny says its bleeding from the site I had my small fibroid removed and it's not an issue .,'I'll give a few days then go to the doctors . 
Thanks all .


----------



## Monicap28

Laala are you stimming ? 
What did your day 2 AFC show ? 
Follicles can appear later on if they were small and not visible from the start .


----------



## Monicap28

Iklefeet . Hang in there Hun .


----------



## AuroraAngel

Glad it's easing off Monicap 

LaaLaa - they just saw 4 follicles on my first scan then next one there were a few more smaller ones (less than 10mm) lurking then by collection I managed to get 8 eggs.  I was like you, I was so worried that there were only a few and it wouldn't give me a good chance, but they can catch up and appear during the stimms. Eat lots of protein/take some protein shakes (eat brazil nuts, spinach which are really rich in the right nutrients to help follicles grow etc) - not sure if it helped, but people on here advised me to that and I did see an improvement (although it was probably the drugs/time, but who knows - it's worth the chance). Good luck x


----------



## Laalaa75

That's reassuring. Thanks AuroraAngel. And thanks for the nutrition advice. Are there any particular brands of protein shakes that are good?

I have a vague recollection that I had the same issue last time and they delayed EC by a couple of days to let the folllieo develop  so maybe that will happen this time and I'll get loads of juicy eggs  

Monicap, yes I'm stimming. It feels really brutal this time - 3 injections a day. My belly is black and blue! I'm on day 4 of stimming, the last scan before today's  was the baseline scan.

I'm sending hugs to anyone on the 2ww. It's horrible horrible horrible but hang in there


----------



## AuroraAngel

Hi LaaLaa - I have to have a certain type of protein powder (kelp) as I'm allergic to milk and most of the common ones have milk protein in. There are probably better ones than the one I use so wouldn't like to recommend it specifically. You could just increase protein in what you eat - more chicken, eggs, fish, nuts and cheese and milk. I took a powder as I can't eat some of these things,  but others on here told me they'd used the powders too.

My EC was delayed twice to let them develop more. I ended up having 15 days of simms rather than 10. I believe that's fairly common. Hope they keep on growing. x

Iklefeet - how are you doing? Sending lots of positive thoughts.  

I am still getting small period  like pains, but no other symptoms. I'm starting to think that it is my period trying to come rather than implantation pains as the implantation would be done by now I imagine from what I've read (6dp 5dt). Does anyone know? 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Guys, 

Monicap I hope your feeling better now   

Laalaa - sending your follies vibes to grow big and strong a lot can happen in a few days and mine had a spurt at the last minute too    lost of sleep as well as the protein but I used slender blend high protein shakes.

Aurora - hope your doing ok hon, I think the cramps are a good sign, don't forget once your little bean has burrowed in it has to grow itself a little house and everything has to stretch so don't worry that good. My pain stopped abruptly Sunday around the same time as my glands under my arms started swelling and throbbing which also happened when I had my miscarriages which is odd, so I am not sure what that means but I am still taking the steroids, clexane and aspirin si I am hoping my body isn't kicking our little beans out of their new home   

Baby dust to you all    

Ikle x


----------



## Monicap28

Hi . Spotting  has eased off but now I'm getting blotches on my hips and back . Someone today said I had the shingles . Blimey when trouble comes,  it come at ya like a tsunami . 

Clexane leaves the tummy bruised -,it's horrible laalaa

Re protein . Argc recommend ' whey to go ' so I've been drinking that mixed with  rice milk as I'm also intolerant  to milk protein . 
Not sure if it was that but there was a marked improvement in egg quality last time .


----------



## lucky_rose

Hello.  

I wasn't quite sure where to post this.  I'm having a FET tomorrow and I'm freaking out a bit.  I had 4 blastocysts with the cycle.  This is my last remainig frostie.  The fresh cycle failed, I got a BFP on my second cycle, but it was a blighted ovum and I miscarried at 9 weeks.  The 3rd failed. 

They then tested me for immunes and picked up a few minor anomolies but nothing too critical.  None the less I'm on clexane (horrible) prednisilone and intralipids.  

I've been trying to be calm about it but I'm freaking out a bit today.  I'm currently with Care.  But I'm thinking that if this one doesnt take I may go to Dr Gorgy as I've heard good things about him.  

I'm normally quite a calm person, but I just got a text from a friend of mine who is 40 and got pregnant on clomid.  I'm glad for her, but you know what it's like.  I'ts very painful, right?  I wonder whether I will ever be a mother.  I try to stay positive, but then I get taken over by feeling angry and sad that it hasn't worked for me.  

Feeling gloomy and rubbish.  xx


----------



## iklefeet

I didn't want to read and run but I had to pop in to give you a big hug lucky rose    This is a really difficult process and I can't imagine going through it alone so you must be a very strong lady. 

Its so hard when your desperate for a baby of your own and friends fall pregnant, I get so mixed up with feelings like  I'm happy for you, but sad for me all at the same time mixed with a bit of 'does feeling this way make me a bad person' thrown in. 

When I doubt if I'll ever be a mum I read all the tags off the ladies that have been through this before me and see so many have achieved their goal. Its a process at the end of the end of the day and whilst is bloody hard it'll be worth it.

I wish you all the very best if luck for today hon xx xx

Breath and relax your baby will come   

ikle x


----------



## lucky_rose

Thank you Ikle,

yes, it is hard.  I really get what you mean about feeling like a bad person when I feel upset when a friend gets pregnant.  It's a horrible feeling.  

This process has taken so long.  2 years now.  I just want to get tomorrow over and done with.  And I'm a right grouch at work because of the hormones.  Grrrr. 

Thanks again for the support and the encouragement, I needed that. xxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Ooh, Monicap, hope you're ok. Have you been to the Dr? Really hope it isn't shingles. Will keep everything crossed for you. Hopefully it's just your body reacting to all the drugs and it will die off  

Lucky-rose - hi and sorry you're having a tough time. Really sounds like you've been through it! I know exactly what you mean about pregnancy announcements. It's so hard, but we're just human and can't help our emotions when we're going through all this. I hope tomorrow goes really well. Will be hoping for you  

Iklefeet- hope you're ok. I stupidly succumbed to the early testing battle today (7dp 5dt) and it's a BFN    I just sort of felt like I knew and wanted confirmation, as I read that most people get a correct result by 7dp. But now I'm really conflicted and keep thinking maybe there's still a tiny bit of hope. I know it's very unlikely but I'll not know for definite til OTD so shouldn't have done it, but it's so so hard.


----------



## Laalaa75

Aurora - I'm really sorry to hear that   but like you say it could be a false result. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Lucky Rose - I always felt like that when a friend told me she was pregnant. Kind of happy but mixed with thoughts of 'it's not fair'. This process is like that isn't it? It's because we have very little control over it and no-one likes that feeling. Good luck for tomorrow and remember you only need one. This could be the one!

Monicap, hope it's not shingles. You're not having much luck are you? Big hugs xx

Thanks for the protein shake recommendations. I've sent DH to Holland & Barrett today to buy a selection! I had another scan and there are now 6 follies but not all are big enough. I have another scan on Friday so let's see if I can protein shake all those follies out! I am trying to eat protein foods and Brazil nuts as well as drinking the litre of milk recommended by the clinic (OMG it's so hard especially since I am not a big milk lover)
Fingers crossed.......

I'm also going to see Take That on Sat so I'm going to have to get my meds past security and into the O2. There are so many logistical issues with IVF!!


----------



## AuroraAngel

Thanks LaaLaa    I'm going to try not to test again til the weekend - am going insane!

I was the same - started to feel sick with all the protein and I'll never know whether it did help or not, but I saw a vast improvement from my 2nd scan to my third, so hopefully the same will be the case for you too.  Will keep everything crossed for you that they have a spurt for Friday!

As you are going on Friday, it might be worth asking them for a note to take to the concert with your meds just in case (I know people do this for taking them on planes etc and security at gigs can be as bad as airports). 

Let us know how you get on on Friday and will keep everything crossed for you.  I was in exactly your position just a few weeks ago and it was so hard, I felt like I my chances were rapidly diminishing when they told me about the few follicles, but there were some hiding and some that had a big spurt and it ended up much better than I thought by the Friday.  I had 4 follicles to start, them they saw a few small ones (under 10mm) growing by the 2nd scan) then on the Friday they were a bit bigger 5 over 10 and several under and come EC day we got 8 eggs   .  The gynaecologist did something called a 'double flush' ( is this right anyone?) on EC day which means they flush the follicles again to double check for eggs (or something like that).  May be worth finding out about that. 

sending hugs


----------



## iklefeet

Hi Aurora 

I'm so sorry to hear that honey sending you hugs   it could still be wrong. I tested already and got a bfn too      but I googled it and lots of women get early bfns and go on to get a bfp on test day.

I've set up a consultation with Penny at Serum and we're moving straight to Doner IVF as soon as we can set it up which is helping me focus on the future. I didn't go to work today though, I just at on the couch watching game of thrones and feeling sorry for myself.

Monicap I hope you feel better soon, laa laa fingers crossed for you hon and lucky rose goodluck for tomorrow hon 

Ikle x


----------



## AuroraAngel

Oh, so sorry Iklfeet    There's still a bit of hope for us both yet though. A few more days...  

Good that you're looking forward though.  As it's my first one I'm waiting for the outcome before I decide what (if anything) is next. I have a few thoughts, but will see how I feel after the result and then discuss with DH

Hope you got on okay today Lucky-rose x


----------



## lucky_rose

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I had my transfer about 4 hours ago.  I'm home now and have begun the dreaded wait.  The nurses were all so kind to me they made me want to cry.

As I was driving home I was feeling positive and thinking this could be the one.  But when I got in I made myself some lunch and unloaded the dishwasher.  As soon as I had done the dishwasher I became convinced that leaning into the dishwasher would have crushed the embie or stopped it from implanting.  Now I'm feeling kind of gloomy and a bit crazy.

I almost texted a friend to say how nutty I was feeling but decided not too.  It's hard for people to understand how crazy this process can make you if you haven't gone through it yourself. 

I'm going to do a little bit of reading and then go out for a walk.  It's a sunny day.  I'm feeling really rubbish ladies.  I know I should feel positive and hopeful, but previous disappointment makes that hard.  It feels a bit like I'm trudging a treadmill.   

I'm sure you all know exactly how I feel.  It would be so nice if someone could just wave a magic wand and tell me if it's going to work or not.  Either way I can deal with it.  It's the not knowing and the waiting that is so flipping awful.

Sorry to leave a bit of a gloomy message.  I just feel a bit desperate.


----------



## iklefeet

Hey Lucky-Rose

Big hugs honey please don't worry loads of women do all sorts before they know they're pregnant and go on to have healthy pregnancies. My doctor is very black and white and told me if little bean is going to bed in then no amount of standing on my head or eating pineapple or laying down will make any difference.

feel free to rant and rave away on here we've all been part of the virtual looney bin that comes with ivf   

I frequently lose the plot completely and feel like I need a padded room.

Big hugs hon chin up and congrats your pupo!!!!

     

Aurora - big hugs honey I really hope or all works out if not this time then next time   

Ikle  x


----------



## lucky_rose

Thanks Ikle.  It's good to know I can rant on here.  I think people who haven't done IVF think the tough bit is the physical stuff your body goes through, but for me it really is the emotional roller coaster.  I'm one of those people who just gets on and does stuff.  If I set my mind to something I make it happen.  But it's not like that with IVF.  There is only so much you can do to make it work and then the rest really is just up to chance and luck and we have no control.  I think maybe I need to try to stop thinking about it and just get on with my life for the next week or so.  I reckon I can take an early test in a week.  Till then, maybe I should just try to distract myself.  Thanks again for the support


----------



## AuroraAngel

Ahh, Lucky-rose, so sorry to hear you're feeling that way. All of this is so hard. I can't imagine doing it by yourself. Kudos to you. Do you have anyone who goes with you or family to support you? 

You do become crazy in this process. I was worried about going for a wee after ET - Was convinced I'd pee them out even though I knew that was ridiculous   And the last 2 days I have hayfever and every time I sneeze strongly I'm worried they'll dislodge if they're still in there!  

Try to do lots of nice things for yourself these next 2 weeks and lots to distract you. Try not to test early too - I have and it's just sent me even more crazy

Sending you hugs  

ikle - hope you're doing ok. Is your OTD Saturday? Keeping everything crossed that the BFN was just too early for you. I am going a little mad but been out today to try to distract myself. Pains in my side on and off yesterday and tonight. Not sure what that is x


----------



## Monicap28

Hi. 
Qq. Does anyone check their ovulation before they cycles? 
I was meant to ovulate yesterday but nada even today . 
I'm meant to be cycling on my next period but am worried that the crop I produce in my next period will be rubbish .


----------



## lucky_rose

Thanks Aurora.  

I know what you mean about sneezing and thinking they would dislodge.  Everytime I do anything that involves even minimal effort, like coughing or laughing I think I'm stopping it from implanting.  

In addition to the crazies, I did get a bit of a stomach upset on Wednesday, the day before the transfer, so I feel quite nauseous.  So then I'm thinking, maybe it implanted super quick and I'm pregnant already!!!  Just nuts.  

As for support, to be honest, I've stopped telling people I know when I'm cycling.  I can't cope with having to deal with other peoples disappointment and what feels like pity when it doesn't work.  I've only told two friends this time, so I can keep the pity to a minimum if it doesn't work.  

I'm taking it really easy today.  I usually work like a real demon, so it was nice to get up at 9.30am today.  A real treat.

Aurora, when is your OTD?  

Monicap, do you usually ovulate pretty regularly?  I think it's quite normal for ovulation dates to vary a few days.  I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Laalaa75

Hey ladies!

It worked! The follies loved the protein shakes. Six on the right, three on the left and all really big. I'm still on Gonal-F and Menopur for a few more days so more time to persuade some more follies to grow. I'm really relieved as I was starting to think I would hardly get any (my AMH is 4. Thank so much for your support and advice.

Lucky Rose, I'm the same as you. I have hardly told anyone this time. The last two times both my brother and sister asked when the baby would be born if it worked. That drives me crazy - I don't know if you feel this but I don't want to imagine it's a baby before it really is. It makes a BFN way more upsetting. 

I'm glad you're taking it easy. Who knows if it makes any difference but I'm pretty sure being relaxed must have a positive effect. 

I'm sending more baby dust to you all. Stay positive girls! xxxxxx


----------



## AuroraAngel

Monicap- I think it depends what sort of cycle you're doing. If it's a medicated one with stimms it shouldn't matter if you ovulate before or not as that's what the stimms are for. If it's natural, I'm not sure as I've not done that. Have you asked your clinic? 

Lucky-rose - I know what you mean, we've hardly told anyone either. Our families don't know and only a couple of close friends do, but not exactly when it's happening. Don't need the pressure/questions no matter how well meaning. Hope you're feeling better, although in this process sometimes feeling sick or rough is a sign of something good so I try not to wish it away! Keeping everything crossed for you. x

LaaLaa- that's great news! I'm not sure if the protein does help or not but I'm convinced it did for me and it's not going to harm. Keep it up til ET. Hope it goes well. What day is it?

Iklefeet - hope you're doing ok. Is OTD tomorrow? I'm really praying that this is your time   X

As for me, I got a BFP on a FRER this morning! Am shell shocked! So so happy, but trying not to celebrate yet as OTD not til Sunday so that could change and there's still so many hurdles to get through even after that. Just hoping it sticks. If it all continues ok I know we are so incredibly lucky. I actually feel bad knowing how much some of you have been through


----------



## iklefeet

Hey congratulation on your bfp Aurora        I'm so pleased for you. . . I told you having a cycle buddy with a house called Aurora was a sign I'm really chuffed to bits and will be keeping my fingers crossed for you hon that your little bean is sticky  

I tested yesterday and got another bfn but I'm ok, I've been through this so many times now I don't get really down like aaaargh I can't go on, I just get on with it. The worst is it breaks my heart to see hubby get really sad. He puts on a brave face but it really hits him hard and I feel like I've let him down. He said last night 'do you think we'll ever have a baby' he just looked like a sad puppy and he'd make the greatest dad it just makes my heart heavy and I know that I have to push on.

best of luck laalaa glad the protein is working  

Baby dust to you lucky rose  

Ikle x


----------



## lucky_rose

Aurora - Congratulations, that's very exciting, you must feel over the moon     

Ikle, sorry about your BFN.  When is your OTD?  It sounds like you are being really strong about it.  It must be very hard dealing with your other halfs disappointment.   b  I'm single, so I don't have to deal with that particular difficulty, but my lovely old dad paid for my first cycle of IVF.  When it didn't work, I felt like I had let him down and wasted his money.  It's tough, so I think I can relate.  Look after yourself.   

AFM I'm only two days after my transfer.  I had to work a few hours today.  I know it might be a good idea to take the weekend off, but frankly it took my mind off the waiting game and I'm being careful not to lift and strain at all.  I need distractions at the moment.  

The progesterone is making me feel very bloated and I've got constipation from the meds (nice) so I feel pretty hideous.  Anyway, I feel a bit less crazy than yesterday so that's a bonus.  

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## AuroraAngel

oh Ikle, so sorry to hear that    and about your DH's sadness. It's good that you can be so strong, but let yourself have some time to be sad if you need it too.  Sounds like you have a good plan for what's next though.  Have you been to Serum before?  People on here seem to really rate it.  I hope so much that it'll be what works for you.  Thanks for all your positive thoughts and for being my cycle buddy - you'll never realise how much it's helped and I'm so grateful to you. Please do let me know how you get on. Sending huge hugs   

Lucky-rose - thanks   Glad you're managing to distract yourself, but make sure you take it as easy as you can too.  I've been a bit bloated with the progesterone as well. When's your OTD? x


----------



## lucky_rose

Hi Aurora, my OTD is 26th June, so it's ages away.  I'm just going to have to bide my time.  A friend came over and we just watched a movie, and I'm going to be now for some zzzz's.  Two days down, 12 to go.  Night all xx


----------



## Laalaa75

Ikle - my phone spellchecks your name to illegal  
I am sorry to hear it was definitely a BFN. Hang in there. It's a game of numbers and you will get your BFP. If only we all had crystal balls and could see us holding a baby in the future, we wouldn't stress about how long it takes to get there. But we don't have crystal balls, so I'm sending you a hug instead xxxx

Lucky Rose - I think it's better to keep busy otherwise it's so easy to obsess during that horrendous 2ww. Fingers crossed for you x

Aurora- yay yay yippee yay!! Great news. That's put a big smile on my face  

Take That were amazing last night. Getting the meds in was fine and the best bit was that the medical room was backstage so me and my sis saw all the costumes and set on the way to the room. In all the excitement I had forgotten one of the syringes- can you believe it?! But all was fine because they had one in the med room! What a muppet!!

i used a fridge pack and had to put the Gonal F pen back in it to take home. It was in the bag for a total of 7 hours. All the ice packs had melted by the time I got home. Do you think it will be ok? Fingers crossed since that's the most expensive medication!


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hello lovely ladies  

As we've reached well over a 100 pages on the thread I'm going to be creating Over 40's Current Cyclers - Part 7 for you  

Please continue to post here until I give you a link to the new thread. I'll then be 'locking down' part 6.

Maggie xxx


----------



## lucky_rose

Morning.  I just wanted to log on and say I was feeling just a little bit hopeful today.  I'm trying not to sypmtom spot (which is of course impossible).  However, I am feeling just a little bit off.  I'm off my food, which is unheard of for me, my boobs feel sore and I'm having the odd palpitation.  I know it's only 3 days post transfer, but last time I got a BFP I had symptoms very early, like nausea 4 days post transfer.  

All this could of course by side effects from the truck loads of meds that I'm on, but I'm hoping that the fact that I don't want my massive bowl of porridge is a good sign.  Normally I can't do anything until I've eaten a huge breakfast.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Maggiephatcat

This way to Part 7, ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336612.new#new

Maggie xxx


----------

